# "War on Women" #7



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Yes We Can and Yes We Did!


Last night, the first open enrollment period under the Affordable Care Act came to an end.

And this afternoon, we announced that 7.1 million Americans have now signed up for private insurance plans through the new Health Insurance Marketplaces.

7.1 million.

That doesn't count the more than 3 million young adults who have gained insurance under this law by staying on their families' plans. It doesn't count the millions more who have gotten covered through the expansion of Medicaid and the Children's Health Insurance Program. It doesn't include the more than 100 million folks who now have better care -- who are receiving additional benefits, like mammograms and contraceptive care, at no extra cost.

Now, millions of our fellow Americans have the comfort and peace of mind that comes with knowing they're no longer leaving their health and well-being to chance. For many of them, quality health insurance wasn't an option until this year -- maybe because they couldn't afford it, or because a pre-existing condition kept them locked out of a discriminatory system.

Today, that's changed. And while our long-broken health care system may not be completely fixed, it's without question a lot better. That's something to be proud of -- and there's no good reason to go back.

Regardless of your politics, or your feelings about the Affordable Care Act, millions more Americans with health coverage is something that's good for our economy and our country.

At the end of the day, that is what this law -- and the other reforms we're fighting for, from a 21st-century immigration system to a fairer wage for every American who's willing to work for it -- are all about:

Making sure our country lives up to our highest ideals.

I am thankful to be your President today, and every day. And I am proud that this law will continue to make life better for millions of Americans in the years to come.

Thank you.

President Barack Obama


The White House  1600 Pennsylvania Ave NW  Washington, DC 20500  202-456-1111


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cheeks: That is Obama at his greatest. What a man!

Too bad the GOP hog-ties him from initiating other programs.


Many people do not appreciate Obama, but History will be very good to him. Very good.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> The subject doesn't close just because you want the last word. How many times have I told people what they think? Fewer times than you've said "Typical Liberal...." or "All liberals want is to ...."
> 
> As to those awful comments about stepping on oxygen hoses or watching someone have a seizure, I've never seen that. Either they were posted before I ever got here, or there are some threads I've never seen. Do you know what the names of those threads were? I'd want to see who said what before I take your word that they were abusive.
> 
> ...


"It is the mark of an educated mind to be able to entertain a thought without accepting it. Aristotle


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> Cheeks: That is Obama at his greatest. What a man!
> 
> Too bad the GOP hog-ties him from initiating other programs.
> 
> Many people do not appreciate Obama, but History will be very good to him. Very good.


Time will tell and I believe you will be right. :thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> "It is the mark of an educated mind to be able to entertain a thought without accepting it. Aristotle


Best quote of the day! Point: Cheeky Blighter


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

May I have a gold star for my "cheek" too please? You are too kind.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

:shock: oops!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bravo, Mr. President.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Yes We Can and Yes We Did!
> 
> Last night, the first open enrollment period under the Affordable Care Act came to an end.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Any cheek you wish Empress.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> May I have a gold star for my "cheek" too please? You are too kind.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> Any cheek you wish Empress.


My left facial cheek please, damemary.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

damemary said:


> Bravo, Mr. President.


The Conspiracy minded won't believe the 7.1 million number.

But here's the thing, their denial won't make them ACTUALLY go away.

The were desperately hoping Obamacare would be a failure.

It isn't.

They need to start living with that reality, because it's here to stay.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl, this avatar's for you.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

This is a great day for our country, our President and everyone who worked to make the ACA a reality. My mother and I clapped at the TV for the piece about the success of the ACA.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Yes We Can and Yes We Did!
> 
> Last night, the first open enrollment period under the Affordable Care Act came to an end.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Poor Purl, this avatar's for you.


I hope those are diamonds and not just rhinestones. You know what they say about a girl's best friend.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It was just announced that*over 7 million people signed up for Obamacare! That was the number they were aiming for*.
> 
> It was announced about l5 minutes ago on two different American stations -- here in Canada.


Okay Obamacultists let's do the math. When this law was signed supposedly 40 million people did not have health insurance. 6.2 million lost their policies because of obamacare, so the uninsured is 46.2 million. Of those who signed up how many have paid? Of those who signed up how many are not receiving taxpayer money to pay for it? For those that have paid (either by themselves or by taxpayers) how many did not have insurance before? How many young healthy people have signed up and paid?

My guess that out of the 46.2 million people that were uninsured not knowing the basic answers to my above questions best guess is 850,000 people who were uninsured that paid in full and receives no subsidies.

That is pathetic, not an accomplishment. But then again our most transparent administration (that spies on us though the NSA knows about our phone calls.....) has no idea the answers to those questions or is it just another lie? And anyone that believes the administration doesn't know the answers is a fool and a certified Obamacultist.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

PS:

Maryland's Health Exchange is being shut down and using CT's software. Oregon has ZERO signed up. Oh what an accomplishment


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Cheeky, you are a 10 out of 10. Thank you for your positive output that put a great start to my day.

LTL, what else should we expect from you. -1?


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> As far as telling people what they think - you have that scenario down pat. Your reply to CB tells it all. "You let people know what you're thinking by who your friends are and how you deal with those outside your circle" Pretty well sums it all up in one neat package.
> 
> I took Cindy's post for the intended challenge it was and responded. Her post certainly was not innocent and had no place on a DV thread, yet you just ignored it. No one is surprised.
> 
> ...


My post was NOT intended as a challenge. I was curious that on a subject of domestic violence that women of all faiths and political affiliations would not be in support of each other and supportive of the victims of this crime. You were apparently reading the thread and yet you could not comment in support of these abused women until my post. You can perceive my comment however you wish, but your spin on it is dead wrong. NOW the subject is closed. Have a nice day.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> PS:
> 
> Maryland's Health Exchange is being shut down and using CT's software. Oregon has ZERO signed up. Oh what an accomplishment


Love - ACA has made its quota and of course, as time goes by, more people will sign up. From what I understand, some GOP governors refused to sign up for the extension of Medicaid, so the costs for ACA is more. Of course, fewer sign up because of the game of politics.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm with you, sisters. I'm sure President Obama worked very hard to pull this off. He and his administration deserve some heart-felt applause.



MaidInBedlam said:


> This is a great day for our country, our President and everyone who worked to make the ACA a reality. My mother and I clapped at the TV for the piece about the success of the ACA.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

GOP managed that. Sorry for the people of Maryland and Oregon. We'll see what the future brings. Gripe on.



lovethelake said:


> PS:
> 
> Maryland's Health Exchange is being shut down and using CT's software. Oregon has ZERO signed up. Oh what an accomplishment


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SQM said:


> Love - ACA has made its quota and of course, as time goes by, more people will sign up. From what I understand, some GOP governors refused to sign up for the extension of Medicaid, so the costs for ACA is more. Of course, fewer sign up because of the game of politics.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Shame on GOP


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Okay Obamacultists let's do the math. When this law was signed supposedly 40 million people did not have health insurance. 6.2 million lost their policies because of obamacare, so the uninsured is 46.2 million. Of those who signed up how many have paid? Of those who signed up how many are not receiving taxpayer money to pay for it? For those that have paid (either by themselves or by taxpayers) how many did not have insurance before? How many young healthy people have signed up and paid?
> 
> My guess that out of the 46.2 million people that were uninsured not knowing the basic answers to my above questions best guess is 850,000 people who were uninsured that paid in full and receives no subsidies.
> 
> That is pathetic, not an accomplishment. But then again our most transparent administration (that spies on us though the NSA knows about our phone calls.....) has no idea the answers to those questions or is it just another lie? And anyone that believes the administration doesn't know the answers is a fool and a certified Obamacultist.


Why so gleeful? If you really believe all this junk about people not having insurance why does that make you so happy? Once again, your feelings are showing and they don't become a good Christian person. You're putting your hatred of Obama (politics) over what's best for people.
More hypocrisy and rationalization! And continuance of name-calling. . . .
Pathetic!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Medicaid and Medicare is paid for from borrowed money and printed money. We should ALL be ashamed, that includes you and the political party you believe is fighting for your Constitutional Liberties. Our country is operating on money borrowed from outside our borders and money on the backs of hardworking taxpayers. At some point the United States will not be able to pay the interest on our debt. None of what you are use to will be sustainable, it's all propped up to make you think you hit a home run, when it is truely a fools game.
My post is now open to all name calling and bashing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Okay Obamacultists let's do the math. When this law was signed supposedly 40 million people did not have health insurance. 6.2 million lost their policies because of obamacare, so the uninsured is 46.2 million. Of those who signed up how many have paid? Of those who signed up how many are not receiving taxpayer money to pay for it? For those that have paid (either by themselves or by taxpayers) how many did not have insurance before? How many young healthy people have signed up and paid?
> 
> My guess that out of the 46.2 million people that were uninsured not knowing the basic answers to my above questions best guess is 850,000 people who were uninsured that paid in full and receives no subsidies.
> 
> That is pathetic, not an accomplishment. But then again our most transparent administration (that spies on us though the NSA knows about our phone calls.....) has no idea the answers to those questions or is it just another lie? And anyone that believes the administration doesn't know the answers is a fool and a certified Obamacultist.


They can't see that you are talking to people whodo not have a clue what is happening to this country other then to want attention to the fact that they can only be right. you have to read Gutfelt. He really hit the nail on the head about people who go mean, Only want to prove how they are right and want to be notice .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SQM said:


> Love - ACA has made its quota and of course, as time goes by, more people will sign up. From what I understand, some GOP governors refused to sign up for the extension of Medicaid, so the costs for ACA is more. Of course, fewer sign up because of the game of politics.


nope


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Medicaid and Medicare is paid for from borrowed money and printed money. We should ALL be ashamed, that includes you and the political party you believe is fighting for your Constitutional Liberties. Our country is operating on money borrowed from outside our borders and money on the backs of hardworking taxpayers. At some point the United States will not be able to pay the interest on our debt. None of what you are use to will be sustainable, it's all propped up to make you think you hit a home run, when it is truely a fools game.
> My post is now open to all name calling and bashing.


yes let the games begin, we must all be kick off. you do know that is tmo. If they can't beat us down they turn us in.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Why so gleeful? If you really believe all this junk about people not having insurance why does that make you so happy? Once again, your feelings are showing and they don't become a good Christian person. You're putting your hatred of Obama (politics) over what's best for people.
> More hypocrisy and rationalization! And continuance of name-calling. . . .
> Pathetic!


Because your dear friend found it o.k. to post on our site. Only the left can post what they want only the left can lpost in our spot but we are told we can't only the left can swear and call us names. and top of the list only the left can turn us in. but then what would I expect from women who do gutter talk.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Medicaid and Medicare is paid for from borrowed money and printed money. We should ALL be ashamed, that includes you and the political party you believe is fighting for your Constitutional Liberties. Our country is operating on money borrowed from outside our borders and money on the backs of hardworking taxpayers. At some point the United States will not be able to pay the interest on our debt. None of what you are use to will be sustainable, it's all propped up to make you think you hit a home run, when it is truely a fools game.
> My post is now open to all name calling and bashing.


The borrowing of money began with GWBush. He took a surplus and turned it into debt, then tried to use SS money to cover it up but couldn't. Do you complain about the extra borrowing needed to keep our military in Afghanistan? Probably not, because a lot of war profiteers have been doing very well, thank you.

No, what bothers you is giving health care to people who will certainly give back to the economy if they get well.

Funny, it looks as though the name-calling and bashing is coming from you. Enjoy.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> Cheeks: That is Obama at his greatest. What a man!
> 
> Too bad the GOP hog-ties him from initiating other programs.
> 
> Many people do not appreciate Obama, but History will be very good to him. Very good.


SQM
We certainly did well when we voted for President Obama. I am convinced that history books will treat him like Lincoln - extremely well.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> The borrowing of money began with GWBush. He took a surplus and turned it into debt, then tried to use SS money to cover it up but couldn't. Do you complain about the extra borrowing needed to keep our military in Afghanistan? Probably not, because a lot of war profiteers have been doing very well, thank you.
> 
> No, what bothers you is giving health care to people who will certainly give back to the economy if they get well.
> 
> Funny, it looks as though the name-calling and bashing is coming from you. Enjoy.


Poor Purl
Democrat Presidents have had to clean up the debt their Republican predecessors left behind. Reagan to Clinton, Bush to Obama. Not a stellar record for Republican Presidents is it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You are right, our debt is unsustainable. With all of the money wasted trying to set up Obamacare. Many of the uninsured could have been signed up for Medicaid. and the millions would have not lost the insurance coverage they liked.
> 
> What do you think China will do when we are not able to pay the interest on out debt. They are buying real estate and distressed companies now. They have plans to build a "China City" in upstate New York. It will be for the Chinese people to work and live there.


Coming from someone who still believes that Obama wasn't born in the US, this is hardly believable.

Where could many of the uninsured been signed up for Medicaid? Most Republican-led states have cut down on Medicaid. And have you read anything unbiased about all those people coming out of the woodwork to complain about losing their wonderful insurance? Almost all of them have ended up with better insurance than they had before for less money.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> Democrat Presidents have had to clean up the debt their Republican predecessors left behind. Reagan to Clinton, Bush to Obama. Not a stellar record for Republican Presidents is it.


There are no facts when you're dealing with alternative reality.

I think we ought to move this discussion to one of the pro-Obamacare threads and leave this one for the Anti-Semites and their supporters.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> The Conspiracy minded won't believe the 7.1 million number.
> 
> But here's the thing, their denial won't make them ACTUALLY go away.
> 
> ...


VocalLisa
some folks just never manage to climb out of the "Basket".

Obamacare will be the Star for years to come. What better can be done for WE THE PEOPLE than to keep us and get us well.
Mr. President, job well done once again. Next, minimum Wage increase. Switzerland is going to $ 18.00. Actually that would be fair in some parts of the USA where the cost of living is outrageous.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes let the games begin, we must all be kick off. you do know that is tmo. If they can't beat us down they turn us in.


Please, the only reason your beloved was suspended (not kicked off) was because she wrote some anti-Semitic messages and was finally caught. She'll be back soon, and you will all bow down and tell her she was sooooo right.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I hope those are diamonds and not just rhinestones. You know what they say about a girl's best friend.


I hope so. too. You could count the diamonds to see how many best friends are there. :twisted: :-D :-D :twisted:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> You are right, our debt is unsustainable. With all of the money wasted trying to set up Obamacare. Many of the uninsured could have been signed up for Medicaid. and the millions would have not lost the insurance coverage they liked.
> 
> What do you think China will do when we are not able to pay the interest on out debt. They are buying real estate and distressed companies now. They have plans to build a "China City" in upstate New York. It will be for the Chinese people to work and live there.


joeysomma
did you tell Bush that? Didn't hear you. Have had a China Town in California for ages. Find nothing wrong with it. We are a rainbow Nation. Each large City has had parts where only certain nationalities live. You need to get out of the boondocks and into real life. China is doing what we have been doing for ages. Settling large companies abroad. Haven't been out of the country, have you.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Some of us have the good sense to enjoy the victory for a little while and then address any problems with the ACA. It's going to work no matter what you say and mo matter what work it will take to insure it works. The ACA is one of the greatest programs any President has put in place, ranking up there with Social Security and Medicare. History WILL classify President Obama as one of our greatest Presidents. I only wish I could live long enough to se it.


lovethelake said:


> Okay Obamacultists let's do the math. When this law was signed supposedly 40 million people did not have health insurance. 6.2 million lost their policies because of obamacare, so the uninsured is 46.2 million. Of those who signed up how many have paid? Of those who signed up how many are not receiving taxpayer money to pay for it? For those that have paid (either by themselves or by taxpayers) how many did not have insurance before? How many young healthy people have signed up and paid?
> 
> My guess that out of the 46.2 million people that were uninsured not knowing the basic answers to my above questions best guess is 850,000 people who were uninsured that paid in full and receives no subsidies.
> 
> That is pathetic, not an accomplishment. But then again our most transparent administration (that spies on us though the NSA knows about our phone calls.....) has no idea the answers to those questions or is it just another lie? And anyone that believes the administration doesn't know the answers is a fool and a certified Obamacultist.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Please, the only reason your beloved was suspended (not kicked off) was because she wrote some anti-Semitic messages and was finally caught. She'll be back soon, and you will all bow down and tell her she was sooooo right.


Poor Purl
Racism and Bigotry is the mainstay of some folks. They have known nothing else and are too 'limited" to go beyond it. What a fenced in Life they are leading. 
Funny is that they all are convinced they wind up in Heaven. What a mixed bunch they would find there. I said "would" because Heaven is not where they end up and the other place is even more diverse. Wonderful thought to see them reside there for eternity.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> Racism and Bigotry is the mainstay of some folks. They have known nothing else and are too 'limited" to go beyond it. What a fenced in Life they are leading.
> Funny is that they all are convinced they wind up in Heaven. What a mixed bunch they would find there. I said "would" because Heaven is not where they end up and the other place is even more diverse. Wonderful thought to see them reside there for eternity.


An even more wonderful thought is that we need never see or hear from them again.

They really are limited. Let them believe what they believe; it has nothing to do with reality.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> The borrowing of money began with GWBush. He took a surplus and turned it into debt, then tried to use SS money to cover it up but couldn't. Do you complain about the extra borrowing needed to keep our military in Afghanistan? Probably not, because a lot of war profiteers have been doing very well, thank you.
> 
> No, what bothers you is giving health care to people who will certainly give back to the economy if they get well.
> 
> Funny, it looks as though the name-calling and bashing is coming from you. Enjoy.


Everything that is in my previous post is the truth. You choose to bring drama into it and make it something it is not. I'll say it again. We are broke, out of money, poor, in debt, scrapping by, printing and borrowing. Both parties are to blame, and no solution in site.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Richmond, CA, the city that is pursuing using eminent domain in a completely new way, has passed a law to raise the minimum wage there in gradual steps to $12 by 2017. This may not be the livable wage many of us have discussed but it is setting a president.


Huckleberry said:


> VocalLisa
> some folks just never manage to climb out of the "Basket".
> 
> Obamacare will be the Star for years to come. What better can be done for WE THE PEOPLE than to keep us and get us well.
> Mr. President, job well done once again. Next, minimum Wage increase. Switzerland is going to $ 18.00. Actually that would be fair in some parts of the USA where the cost of living is outrageous.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Everything that is in my previous post is the truth. You choose to bring drama into it and make it something it is not. I'll say it again. We are broke, out of money, poor, in debt, scrapping by, printing and borrowing. Both parties are to blame, and no solution in site.


galinipper
oh yes we are so broke that we give BILLIONS to other countries each year and have been doing it for decades, and many of those countries do not even like us. Pin this on your mirror.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Richmond, CA, the city that is pursuing using eminent domain in a completely new way, has passed a law to raise the minimum wage there in gradual steps to $12 by 2017. This may not be the livable wage many of us have discussed but it is setting a president.


MaidInBedlam
$ 12.00 by 2017 is far too little. Look at the constant Price increases of food alone.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> They plan to [build] a "China City" in New York State.
> 
> I'm sure I have been "out" of the Country more than You have!


jeoysomma
you must have slept while on these outings.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> jeoysomma
> you must have slept while on these outings.


Huck, Joey has said she does missionary work on those outings. I hope she goes to Israel and tries to convert the Jews. Isn't that what Christianity is all about?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Medicaid and Medicare is paid for from borrowed money and printed money. We should ALL be ashamed, that includes you and the political party you believe is fighting for your Constitutional Liberties. Our country is operating on money borrowed from outside our borders and money on the backs of hardworking taxpayers. At some point the United States will not be able to pay the interest on our debt. None of what you are use to will be sustainable, it's all propped up to make you think you hit a home run, when it is truely a fools game.
> My post is now open to all name calling and bashing.


You are correct about nothing backing our money. We are all living in a financial la la land. Don't invite negative energy your way.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> nope


Yep!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> You are right, our debt is unsustainable. With all of the money wasted trying to set up Obamacare. Many of the uninsured could have been signed up for Medicaid. and the millions would have not lost the insurance coverage they liked.
> 
> What do you think China will do when we are not able to pay the interest on out debt. They are buying real estate and distressed companies now. They have plans to build a "China City" in upstate New York. It will be for the Chinese people to work and live there.


When you start hearing commercials in Mandarin, worry then.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Yes We Can and Yes We Did!
> 
> Last night, the first open enrollment period under the Affordable Care Act came to an end.
> 
> ...


Before you have your all out celebration and ticker tape parade down 5th Avenue, why not wait a few months and see exactly how many people are really enrolled as opposed to just being signed up. One has to pay the premium to be an actual policy holder. This time period will also show who paid for the second and third months premiums, which would be the time to celebrate if the number are up. Otherwise it is all WH math/propaganda/lies.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> PS:
> 
> Maryland's Health Exchange is being shut down and using CT's software. Oregon has ZERO signed up. Oh what an accomplishment


MD's exchange is shut down after spending 125M on getting it up and running (not performing would be better). How much was wasted on advertising for Obamacare since the bill was passed. Somewhere around 680M was an estimate from the MSM. Now that certainly was a major accomplishment. To go on an advertising blitz for a bill that was passed, although not wanted by more than half the country, is truly something to celebrate.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> GOP managed that. Sorry for the people of Maryland and Oregon. We'll see what the future brings. Gripe on.


How did the GOP manage that when MD is run by Democrats? Oregon had people sign up for Obamacare, just not through their exchange, which hasn't worked since October 1.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Because your dear friend found it o.k. to post on our site. Only the left can post what they want only the left can lpost in our spot but we are told we can't only the left can swear and call us names. and top of the list only the left can turn us in. but then what would I expect from women who do gutter talk.


I am confused. What do you mean by "our site". Are some topics restricted to an elite, select list? I thought any topic listed in the daily KP menu was open to perusal and comment by any member of KP. If people want to have private, restricted discourse, they should use Facebook set up as closed except for the page owner's "friends".

Of course, people with various perspectives often cannot agree, nor even respect the right of others to think differently. It is so unfortunate to be so closed minded and insular to not even try to understand why others believe differently.

I have lived in different parts of the country, long enough in each instance to see why children of immigrants who worked long hours at very low wages would be pro union and in favor of government assistance to the poor.

I lived in the rural Midwest long enough to understand how self made people who worked long hours on family farms would expect everyone else to be able to provide for themselves without government assistance.

And more recently, in a more heavily populated area where I have encountered more slackers who are milking the system than I can stomach and more overpaid hedonists, on the other hand, than I can see being worth what they are paid.

There has to be some sort of medium where those who are truly incapable of supporting themselves such as the elderly without family or the mentally ill without a network to get help through some sort of public assistance. And such a system with checks and balances that makes sure people are taxed proportionally, that the working poor can be somewhat subsidized, and that those who can work but choose not to are not rewarded for their irresponsibility.

But that would take elected officials who are true public servants and true representatives of their constituencies to enact meaningful laws and guidelines. Too many of them wallow at the public trough and disregard ways to make this country all it can be.

Perhaps some more empathy on the part of some of us to the issue facing others of us will help cut the vitriol being spewed.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Huck, Joey has said she does missionary work on those outings. I hope she goes to Israel and tries to convert the Jews. Isn't that what Christianity is all about?


Poor Purl
of course. Right now a number of Christian Sekts are peppering that particular Continent with their screwed view of things. They really must dislike Jesus, the ultimate Jew.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Huck, Joey has said she does missionary work on those outings. I hope she goes to Israel and tries to convert the Jews. Isn't that what Christianity is all about?


Don't think they would mind at all considering, that Joey and her husband took sewing machines, material, and help build houses.

That is what Christianity is about. You may want to think about trying it sometime.

Also you may want to post what she said all of it. Not just pick and chose what you feel like posting.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> I am confused. What do you mean by "our site". Are some topics restricted to an elite, select list? I thought any topic listed in the daily KP menu was open to perusal and comment by any member of KP. If people want to have private, restricted discourse, they should use Facebook set up as closed except for the page owner's "friends".
> 
> Of course, people with various perspectives often cannot agree, nor even respect the right of others to think differently. It is so unfortunate to be so closed minded and insular to not even try to understand why others believe differently.
> 
> ...


MarilynKnits
it is no secret that a certain percentage of folks refuse to work and are always looking for a hand-out. We can change that IF our Politicians would be doing their job. Make anyone able to do SOMETHING, do something for the Welfare check they receive. 
That would reduce the number of recipients. Take care of those who cannot care for themselves, children, ill and elderly and make sure that the high income earners pay their fair share of Taxes as well as Corporations. Punish those who ship their money earned here to other countries to avoid Taxes. We know the remedy for abuse but choose not to do anything about it. So let us not blame those who take advantage of the imperfect system, blame those who allow it.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Huck, Joey has said she does missionary work on those outings. I hope she goes to Israel and tries to convert the Jews. Isn't that what Christianity is all about?


I don't think she has been to Israel yet, Purl but she has mentioned going to "aid" some poor in Europe building churches is part of it and I'm sure conversion is part of her plan. I would convert just to get her out of my country. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> You are correct about nothing backing our money. We are all living in a financial la la land. Don't invite negative energy your way.


Looks like she has already attracted negative energy her way. I'd say with that "outfit" she is wearing she has had to take to the streets to support herself. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> When you start hearing commercials in Mandarin, worry then.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Before you have your all out celebration and ticker tape parade down 5th Avenue, why not wait a few months and see exactly how many people are really enrolled as opposed to just being signed up. One has to pay the premium to be an actual policy holder. This time period will also show who paid for the second and third months premiums, which would be the time to celebrate if the number are up. Otherwise it is all WH math/propaganda/lies.


 :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Envy green dos become you. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I am confused. What do you mean by "our site". Are some topics restricted to an elite, select list? I thought any topic listed in the daily KP menu was open to perusal and comment by any member of KP. If people want to have private, restricted discourse, they should use Facebook set up as closed except for the page owner's "friends".
> 
> Of course, people with various perspectives often cannot agree, nor even respect the right of others to think differently. It is so unfortunate to be so closed minded and insular to not even try to understand why others believe differently.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Don't think they would mind at all considering, that Joey and her husband took sewing machines, material, and help build houses.
> 
> That is what Christianity is about. You may want to think about trying it sometime.
> 
> Also you may want to post what she said all of it. Not just pick and chose what you feel like posting.


I had a long message written here in answer to yours, but I deleted it all and just want to concentrate on one sentence, "You may want to think about trying it sometime." I'm sick and tired of this Jew-hatred of yours. Either you try to convert us, like you and Country Bumpkins did, or you blame us for some of the most horrible actions taken in this country, as your beloved leader KPG did. I'm not going to convert, I'm not going to become a White Supremacist, and I'm never going to believe that the man you pray to was the Messiah. So please stop trying.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Solow was one of the people who predicted Obamacare would never get off the ground. I think we can give her a few months to let it sink in that it's here to stay. Isn't it cute how they take a few steps back each time it has another success?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Cheeky
another predictor like Carl Rove, don't we love those!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

It's becoming obvious that the women on the right are beating themselves up worse than anyone else could. I'm not sure that they even realize how self-abusive they have become. They need to take a good look in the mirror and a good look around the country and whether or not they like it, "the times they are a changing" and if they will not or cannot accept that FACT they will just be left behind. I can't feel sorry for them any longer. They gave up their rights willingly and are just being used by the Adelsons, Rove's, Limbaugh's (who makes no apologies for his personal hatred of women), Koch brothers, and the Young Guns, as they call themselves. You see women of the right we actually do care about everyone in this country including you. This country belongs to all and we all need to look out for each other, a fact that escapes you at your own peril. I hate to think what you would do to any of us on the left. I know it wouldn't be to "Christain" like.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

The Times They are a Changing
Bob Dylan 


Come gather 'round people 
Wherever you roam 
And admit that the waters 
Around you have grown 
And accept it that soon 
You'll be drenched to the bone 
If your time to you 
Is worth savin' 
Then you better start swimmin' 
Or you'll sink like a stone 
For the times they are a-changin'. 

Come writers and critics 
Who prophesize with your pen 
And keep your eyes wide 
The chance won't come again 
And don't speak too soon 
For the wheel's still in spin 
And there's no tellin' who 
That it's namin' 
For the loser now 
Will be later to win 
For the times they are a-changin'. 

Come senators, congressmen 
Please heed the call 
Don't stand in the doorway 
Don't block up the hall 
For he that gets hurt 
Will be he who has stalled 
There's a battle outside 
And it is ragin' 
It'll soon shake your windows 
And rattle your walls 
For the times they are a-changin'. 

Come mothers and fathers 
Throughout the land 
And don't criticize 
What you can't understand 
Your sons and your daughters 
Are beyond your command 
Your old road is 
Rapidly agin' 
Please get out of the new one 
If you can't lend your hand 
For the times they are a-changin'. 

The line it is drawn 
The curse it is cast 
The slow one now 
Will later be fast 
As the present now 
Will later be past 
The order is 
Rapidly fadin' 
And the first one now 
Will later be last 
For the times they are a-changin'.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Looks like she has already attracted negative energy her way. I'd say with that "outfit" she is wearing she has had to take to the streets to support herself. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Then you missed the stripper shoes with the US flag on them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I had a long message written here in answer to yours, but I deleted it all and just want to concentrate on one sentence, "You may want to think about trying it sometime." I'm sick and tired of this Jew-hatred of yours. Either you try to convert us, like you and Country Bumpkins did, or you blame us for some of the most horrible actions taken in this country, as your beloved leader KPG did. I'm not going to convert, I'm not going to become a White Supremacist, and I'm never going to believe that the man you pray to was the Messiah. So please stop trying.


I have never defame any Jews nor will I ever so stop with saying something I have never said or done in my life .

I don't want you to convert thats not my job. I will leave that to God. Now I know that you believe in God. 
I have not blamed you for any horrible actions in this country. 
But I do blame the President for his Policies.

Did not mean to convert you at all am sorry if you feel that way. Just stated my beliefs, free country , and allowed on KP.

As to KPG, you bet I will stick up for her. You stick up for the people in your group with what they say too. See no diffence in that. Don't begrude you for doing that. In fact if you didn't I would be very disappointed in you.

As for being a White Supremacist, I am not. But if it makes you feel better to call me names have at that to.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> It's becoming obvious that the women on the right are beating themselves up worse than anyone else could. I'm not sure that they even realize how self-abusive they have become. They need to take a good look in the mirror and a good look around the country and whether or not they like it, "the times they are a changing" and if they will not or cannot accept that FACT they will just be left behind. I can't feel sorry for them any longer. They gave up their rights willingly and are just being used by the Adelsons, Rove's, Limbaugh's (who makes no apologies for his personal hatred of women), Koch brothers, and the Young Guns, as they call themselves. You see women of the right we actually do care about everyone in this country including you. This country belongs to all and we all need to look out for each other, a fact that escapes you at your own peril. I hate to think what you would do to any of us on the left. I know it wouldn't be to "Christain" like.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Then you missed the stripper shoes with the US flag on them.


Was that her too?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

I should have realized you wouldn't understand what I wrote. I'm sure you've never defamed Jews, but when you ask me to "try" Christianity, that's one step on the way. God won't convert me because if He exists, He's everyone's God: Christians, Jews, Muslims, believers of any kind, and disbelievers.

I didn't call *you* a White Supremacist; that's what KPG called *me* and Jews in general. I wouldn't support any "friend" who did something like that. I wouldn't want such a person as a friend. I guess you're not as choosy as I am.


theyarnlady said:


> I have never defame any Jews nor will I ever so stop with saying something I have never said or done in my life .
> 
> I don't want you to convert thats not my job. I will leave that to God. Now I know that you believe in God.
> I have not blamed you for any horrible actions in this country.
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Was that her too?


Yup.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Solow was one of the people who predicted Obamacare would never get off the ground. I think we can give her a few months to let it sink in that it's here to stay. Isn't it cute how they take a few steps back each time it has another success?


It hasn't gotten off the ground yet. Just because 7M entered the site, does not mean they all came away with a paid insurance plan. The WH with all its fuzzy math and lies is declaring the enrollment a success. Isn't that special!!!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> I am confused. What do you mean by "our site". Are some topics restricted to an elite, select list? I thought any topic listed in the daily KP menu was open to perusal and comment by any member of KP. If people want to have private, restricted discourse, they should use Facebook set up as closed except for the page owner's "friends".
> 
> Of course, people with various perspectives often cannot agree, nor even respect the right of others to think differently. It is so unfortunate to be so closed minded and insular to not even try to understand why others believe differently.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: Good thinking, Smarty Pants!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> of course. Right now a number of Christian Sekts are peppering that particular Continent with their screwed view of things. They really must dislike Jesus, the ultimate Jew.


Jesus was not the ultimate Jew in our book. I think Moses would get the Jewish vote.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

theyarnlady said:


> As for being a White Supremacist, I am not. But if it makes you feel better to call me names have at that to.


You really are a bimbo. Re-read her post. She didn't say you were a white supremacist.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

soloweygirl said:


> It hasn't gotten off the ground yet. Just because 7M entered the site, does not mean they all came away with a paid insurance plan. The WH with all its fuzzy math and lies is declaring the enrollment a success. Isn't that special!!!


Oh, you dumb bunny. You don't think that they've already figured out the ratio of sign-ups to follow through?

They knew they needed 6-7 million sign ups to end up with what they ultimately needed.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:


> I have lived in different parts of the country, long enough in each instance to see why children of immigrants who worked long hours at very low wages would be pro union and in favor of government assistance to the poor.
> 
> I lived in the rural Midwest long enough to understand how self made people who worked long hours on family farms would expect everyone else to be able to provide for themselves without government assistance.


I too have lived in different parts of the country too.

I have an issue with this assertion. The rural people in the midwest claiming they're self-made when the truth is, they typically depend on subsidies and other government programs every bit as much as others, if not moreso.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> I am confused. What do you mean by "our site". Are some topics restricted to an elite, select list? I thought any topic listed in the daily KP menu was open to perusal and comment by any member of KP. If people want to have private, restricted discourse, they should use Facebook set up as closed except for the page owner's "friends".
> 
> Of course, people with various perspectives often cannot agree, nor even respect the right of others to think differently. It is so unfortunate to be so closed minded and insular to not even try to understand why others believe differently.
> 
> ...


you have described all you lefties to a "t" when you wrote this.The lefties will not only accept a different opinion, but will name call everyone who doesn't agree with them. here is what you wrote that I had to laugh at as you described the lefties,
Of course, people with various perspectives often cannot agree, nor even respect the right of others to think differently. It is so unfortunate to be so closed minded and insular to not even try to understand why others believe differently. We who try to understand your opinions but disagree with them are insulted ,called names,ridiculed, and then are told we did that to them and we never said a word. I wish we could have a topic on here where ya'll could not get on.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Is Karverr the masculine energy I have been looking for?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I'll go you one better, Purl. I think it's completely out of line to suggest anyone "try Christianity". Many Christians believe they must evangelize. Heck, the Catholic Church specifically calls itself, among other things, an evangelical church. I don't care what anyone here on earth thinks about what I believe. I ABHORE evangelism and only my God gets to judge me on that point. I say "my God" because I believe that there are many spiritual paths and it's more important to be on a path of one's own choosing, including no path at all, than to blather on about any one religion being the only path to God.


Poor Purl said:


> I should have realized you wouldn't understand what I wrote. I'm sure you've never defamed Jews, but when you ask me to "try" Christianity, that's one step on the way. God won't convert me because if He exists, He's everyone's God: Christians, Jews, Muslims, believers of any kind, and disbelievers.
> 
> I didn't call *you* a White Supremacist; that's what KPG called *me* and Jews in general. I wouldn't support any "friend" who did something like that. I wouldn't want such a person as a friend. I guess you're not as choosy as I am.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I'll go you one better, Purl. I think it's completely out of line to suggest anyone "try Christianity". Many Christians believe they must evangelize. Heck, the Catholic Church specifically calls itself, among other things, an evangelical church. I don't care what anyone here on earth thinks about what I believe. I ABHORE evangelism and only my God gets to judge me on that point. I say "my God" because I believe that there are many spiritual paths and it's more important to be on a path of one's own choosing, including no path at all, than to blather on about any one religion being the only path to God.


As I have learned, all Spiritual paths are the same.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> Love - ACA has made its quota and of course, as time goes by, more people will sign up. From what I understand, some GOP governors refused to sign up for the extension of Medicaid, so the costs for ACA is more. Of course, fewer sign up because of the game of politics.


Have the courage to admit that signing 7.2 millions (please note that does not mean that they paid, nor do we know how many of that number signed up for Medicare and Medicaid which is not part of obamacare) equals 15.5% of the total uninsured population. So if we subtract from the 7.2 million the 6.2 million that lost their health insurance because of obamacare, that means that only 1.0 million were new signups out of 46 million. So again doing math that means that out of the 46 million of uninsured people only 0.05% are newly covered. (and for those that can't do math 0.05% = 0.005) . So if you multiply 360,0000,000 by 0.005 it comes out that only approximately 230,000 previously uninsured signed up, and we still do not know how many paid.

How can anyone think that is worthy of a victory dance?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Have the courage to admit that signing 7.2 millions (please note that does not mean that they paid, nor do we know how many of that number signed up for Medicare and Medicaid which is not part of obamacare) equals 15.5% of the total uninsured population. So if we subtract from the 7.2 million the 6.2 million that lost their health insurance because of obamacare, that means that only 1.0 million were new signups out of 46 million. So again doing math that means that out of the 46 million of uninsured people only 0.05% are newly covered. (and for those that can't do math 0.05% = 0.005) . So if you multiply 360,0000,000 by 0.005 it comes out that only approximately 230,000 previously uninsured signed up, and we still do not know how many paid.
> 
> How can anyone think that is worthy of a victory dance?


Love - Are you available to do my taxes next year? 
Numbers can be manipulated so I never put my faith in statistics but your math ability is impressive.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

PS:

Another question that has not been answered is that of those 7.2 million that signed up, how many of them who paid had an increase in their health insurance premiums and deductible increased? Shocking, no one knows the answer to that question either.

Does it not bother any of the obamacultist that none of these questions can be answered? How does one do a victory dance without proof that there was even a sniglet of a victory? Not any hard numbers to prove it was a success.

Could Amazon report to it's shareholders what a success they are and how their profits are soaring because millions of people have millions of items in their shopping carts, but they won't tell them how many have paid for those items? NO. So how can we evaluate the obamacare sign up without the hard numbers? Again you can't.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> Love - Are you available to do my taxes next year?
> Numbers can be manipulated so I never put my faith in statistics but your math ability is impressive.


Nope. I have a CPA do mine. The tax code was written to keep accountants and CPA's employed and I am doing my best to help them keep their jobs


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> PS:
> 
> Another question that has not been answered is that of those 7.2 million that signed up, how many of them who paid had an increase in their health insurance premiums and deductible increased? Shocking, no one knows the answer to that question either.
> 
> ...


Forgive my ignorance, but when you sign up for ACA, do you have to pay something to get started? I feel something is wrong with your logic and analogy. Purl is a logician so she can answer better than I can where your fallacy is , but I sense one is there.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It hasn't gotten off the ground yet. Just because 7M entered the site, does not mean they all came away with a paid insurance plan. The WH with all its fuzzy math and lies is declaring the enrollment a success. Isn't that special!!!


It must hurt to say "I hope it works."


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> You really are a bimbo. Re-read her post. She didn't say you were a white supremacist.


Lisa, consider the source. The attic isn't even useful for storage.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

karverr said:


> We who try to understand your opinions but disagree with them ...


This is a joke, right?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Is Karverr the masculine energy I have been looking for?


If it helps you, go for it. I wouldn't. Look at the picture.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I'll go you one better, Purl. I think it's completely out of line to suggest anyone "try Christianity". Many Christians believe they must evangelize. Heck, the Catholic Church specifically calls itself, among other things, an evangelical church. I don't care what anyone here on earth thinks about what I believe. I ABHORE evangelism and only my God gets to judge me on that point. I say "my God" because I believe that there are many spiritual paths and it's more important to be on a path of one's own choosing, including no path at all, than to blather on about any one religion being the only path to God.


The Catholic Church has, in recent years, been able to accept Jews as Jews and not as possible Christians. It's the others that won't let evangelism rest.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> You really are a bimbo. Re-read her post. She didn't say you were a white supremacist.


Name calling again? You never post anything except bad-mouth words!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Have the courage to admit that signing 7.2 millions (please note that does not mean that they paid, nor do we know how many of that number signed up for Medicare and Medicaid which is not part of obamacare) equals 15.5% of the total uninsured population. So if we subtract from the 7.2 million the 6.2 million that lost their health insurance because of obamacare, that means that only 1.0 million were new signups out of 46 million. So again doing math that means that out of the 46 million of uninsured people only 0.05% are newly covered. (and for those that can't do math 0.05% = 0.005) . So if you multiply 360,0000,000 by 0.005 it comes out that only approximately 230,000 previously uninsured signed up, and we still do not know how many paid.
> 
> How can anyone think that is worthy of a victory dance?


Why is it so difficult simply to say, "I hope it works out, though I'm still against it"?

And since you're one of those who can't do the math, I'd like to point out that 0.05%=0.0005. But your assumptions are all wrong, anyway.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> Jesus was not the ultimate Jew in our book. I think Moses would get the Jewish vote.


Still hanging upside down I see this must be the reason you are making false statements!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Love - Are you available to do my taxes next year?
> Numbers can be manipulated so I never put my faith in statistics but your math ability is impressive.


No it's not. She made an obvious mistake, which she even emphasized. On the other hand, her double-talk ability is nonpareil.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> I too have lived in different parts of the country too.
> 
> I have an issue with this assertion. The rural people in the midwest claiming they're self-made when the truth is, they typically depend on subsidies and other government programs every bit as much as others, if not moreso.


Again you know nothing of which you are writing! KPG knows all!

Are you still in the gutter?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> We certainly did well when we voted for President Obama. I am convinced that history books will treat him like Lincoln - extremely well.


 :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> You really are a bimbo. Re-read her post. She didn't say you were a white supremacist.


Oh thank you so much for the name calling. How sweet of you Jody. 
What would i do with out the attention you give me. I just love you to death. Again Thank you.

hugs now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Lisa, consider the source. The attic isn't even useful for storage.


oh and you have another name to call me. Thank you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've also read that the zip codes with the greatest wealth are all Democratic, proving that money doesn't make everyone greedy. Is it just the wannabees?



Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> Democrat Presidents have had to clean up the debt their Republican predecessors left behind. Reagan to Clinton, Bush to Obama. Not a stellar record for Republican Presidents is it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Your wish is my command Empress.



Poor Purl said:


> There are no facts when you're dealing with alternative reality.
> 
> I think we ought to move this discussion to one of the pro-Obamacare threads and leave this one for the Anti-Semites and their supporters.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but when you sign up for ACA, do you have to pay something to get started? I feel something is wrong with your logic and analogy. Purl is a logician so she can answer better than I can where your fallacy is , but I sense one is there.


Not a logician, but I could grade her math, and she flunked.

Since you're buying insurance from private insurance companies, you probably do have to start your premiums before using their services. My question is (as it has been for a long time) why are they still working so hard to tear it down? If it won't work, let it not work. They should stop going into contortions to prove it beforehand; then they'll look less silly when it does work.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Still hanging upside down I see this must be the reason you are making false statements!


Are you trying to tell her that you know more about what Jews believe than she does? Because if so, you'd be wrong.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I can read where all of you Lefties are still going "Nowhere" so I'm going to converse with KPG!

KPG forever!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Are you trying to tell her that you know more about what Jews believe than she does? Because if so, you'd be wrong.


I know she claims to be Jewish! She can be whatever she wants as I'm going to converse with someone who is very intelligent! KPG forever!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No, why?



SQM said:


> Is Karverr the masculine energy I have been looking for?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Again you know nothing of which you are writing! KPG knows all!
> 
> Are you still in the gutter?


You're the one getting nasty this time. And what does KPG have to do with whether farmers get subsidies or not?

Come to think of it, was it KPG who told you she "knows all"? And you believe her?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> Jesus was not the ultimate Jew in our book. I think Moses would get the Jewish vote.


SQM
I stand corrected.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I can read where all of you Lefties are still going "Nowhere" so I'm going to converse with KPG!
> 
> KPG forever!


Good. So you won't be back for a while.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I know she claims to be Jewish! She can be whatever she wants as I'm going to converse with someone who is very intelligent! KPG forever!


Yay!!! Anti-Semites forever!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> No, why?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> You're the one getting nasty this time. And what does KPG have to do with whether farmers get subsidies or not?
> 
> Come to think of it, was it KPG who told you she "knows all"? And you believe her?


Poor Purl
KPG sure has these folks buffaloed. Poor Folks being so midled.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I know she claims to be Jewish! She can be whatever she wants as I'm going to converse with someone who is very intelligent! KPG forever!


Janeway
tell me who is your friend and I tell you who you are. So sorry Jane.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> I too have lived in different parts of the country too.
> 
> I have an issue with this assertion. The rural people in the midwest claiming they're self-made when the truth is, they typically depend on subsidies and other government programs every bit as much as others, if not moreso.


VocalLisa
Rural folks of the Midwest primarily inherited Farmland and now are getting subsidies at a minimum of $ 1,000/acre/year for not farming their land. They keep buying up more acreage to cash in even more. Now that is dipping in deep.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Have the courage to admit that signing 7.2 millions (please note that does not mean that they paid, nor do we know how many of that number signed up for Medicare and Medicaid which is not part of obamacare) equals 15.5% of the total uninsured population. So if we subtract from the 7.2 million the 6.2 million that lost their health insurance because of obamacare, that means that only 1.0 million were new signups out of 46 million. So again doing math that means that out of the 46 million of uninsured people only 0.05% are newly covered. (and for those that can't do math 0.05% = 0.005) . So if you multiply 360,0000,000 by 0.005 it comes out that only approximately 230,000 previously uninsured signed up, and we still do not know how many paid.
> 
> How can anyone think that is worthy of a victory dance?


As of yesterday the amount of people who have signed up for the ACA was at 9.5 million.
Have they paid for it? Most people pay a *monthly* premium for health care insurance. Did you expect that they would pre-pay for the next 10 years? Really ,LTL, you are blithering again.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> VocalLisa
> Rural folks of the Midwest primarily inherited Farmland and now are getting subsidies at a minimum of $ 1,000/acre/year for not farming their land. They keep buying up more acreage to cash in even more. Now that is dipping in deep.


Yes, Huck. Michele Bachmann is gulity of that.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I know she claims to be Jewish! She can be whatever she wants as I'm going to converse with someone who is very intelligent! KPG forever!


Have you fallen in love Janie?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You're the one getting nasty this time. And what does KPG have to do with whether farmers get subsidies or not?
> 
> Come to think of it, was it KPG who told you she "knows all"? And you believe her?


Janie can be pretty gullible at times.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> As of yesterday the amount of people who have signed up for the ACA was at 9.5 million.
> Have they paid for it? Most people pay a *monthly* premium for health care insurance. Did you expect that they would pre-pay for the next 10 years? Really ,LTL, you are blithering again.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Janie can be pretty gullible at times.


I think she's in love.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Have you fallen in love Janie?


You beat me to it!!!!!! I guess great minds really do think alike.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Still hanging upside down I see this must be the reason you are making false statements!


oh I made a mistake? Maybe I misunderstood. Did you claim that Jews hold Jesus as their most important historical Jewish person?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I know she claims to be Jewish! She can be whatever she wants as I'm going to converse with someone who is very intelligent! KPG forever!


KBG is in KP purgatory or has the naughty girl been sprung?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway wrote:
It is very difficult to stay cool with all of the horrible people who really hate everyone else.
I do report people for slamming my race as it is taken to task when I get angry & tell my race! There are a bunch of racists on KP & it is always the same people. [end quote]

**********************************************
This is the same person who has told me I am black on several occasions. It is just as racist to go after white people too, Janie. It is you who brings racism to the forum.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> I too have lived in different parts of the country too.
> 
> I have an issue with this assertion. The rural people in the midwest claiming they're self-made when the truth is, they typically depend on subsidies and other government programs every bit as much as others, if not moreso.


Sometimes there is a difference between the facts and self perception. We have seen it in spades on this topic, for sure. Now the subsidies, generally to large farms resulting in the buy outs of family farms are as toxic to the general economy as union leader greed.

However, many years ago the local small family farmers were self supporting, supported local merchants (my dad owned a small clothing store patronized by farmers and local factory workers) and were proud of their independence. The farm kids who were bused into the town high school had already done their chores before school and were real people, serious and contributing to the well being of their families.

Some of the programs that have morphed into excessive welfare were necessary to people's survival at the time they were introduced. It is a pity they were kept in operation forever, beyond the time they were needed, because politicians saw them as tools for buying votes. Human nature to take if it is offered and to grow dependent on such programs to the point of not being able to survive without them.

Part of the problem is "stuff". So much needless junk out there to buy. We see houses going up in our area for a family of 4 or 5 that would have held 3 or 4 families in a less materialistic age. A friend passed a couple of years ago and her modest 3 bedroom 1 1/2 bath house in a neighborhood priced $250,000 to $400,000 was knocked down. A new house fills the lot and her pleasant yard is 1/3 the size it was. The mcmansion sold for $720,000. So stupid to be the most expensive house in a modest neighborhood. But it raises our property values and they will be paying twice to three times the taxes Helen paid. My house will probably be a knockdown after we go. We have 3/4 acre with a little dump we gradually tailored to our comfort. The opposite of fancy. We buy used, we buy on sale, we coupon madly, and we do without if the price is too high. But so many people want instant gratification. And gadgets. Oh well.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

karverr said:


> you have described all you lefties to a "t" when you wrote this.The lefties will not only accept a different opinion, but will name call everyone who doesn't agree with them. here is what you wrote that I had to laugh at as you described the lefties,
> Of course, people with various perspectives often cannot agree, nor even respect the right of others to think differently. It is so unfortunate to be so closed minded and insular to not even try to understand why others believe differently. We who try to understand your opinions but disagree with them are insulted ,called names,ridiculed, and then are told we did that to them and we never said a word. I wish we could have a topic on here where ya'll could not get on.


Really? I wasn't thinking of liberal minded people when I referred to closed minds.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Again you know nothing of which you are writing! KPG knows all!
> 
> Are you still in the gutter?


If you think KPG is the guru of all knowledge, I have to be skeptical of everything you say. KPG has a gift for twisting others' words. I could see her as a politician very easily.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Janeway wrote:
> It is very difficult to stay cool with all of the horrible people who really hate everyone else.
> I do report people for slamming my race as it is taken to task when I get angry & tell my race! There are a bunch of racists on KP & it is always the same people. [end quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I think she's in love.


Poor Purl
is that what it has turned into? So cute.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> If you think KPG is the guru of all knowledge, I have to be skeptical of everything you say. KPG has a gift for twisting others' words. I could see her as a politician very easily.


MarilynKnits
please, you are giving her much too much credit. Dog Catcher is more her speed - poor Dogs.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> KBG is in KP purgatory or has the naughty girl been sprung?


SQM
KPG will find her way into our midst again. She is well experienced at that. She never learns to behave however
and steps into it deeper and deeper each time.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> is that what it has turned into? So cute.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> KPG will find her way into our midst again. She is well experienced at that. She never learns to behave however
> and steps into it deeper and deeper each time.


Which must be why she's so beloved by the intelligentsia.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> MarilynKnits
> please, you are giving her much too much credit. Dog Catcher is more her speed - poor Dogs.


Dunno, some of the pols are poor representations of humanity.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Which must be why she's so beloved by the intelligentsia.


Poor Purl'
by George you got it again. "She's got the whole gang - in her hands - she got the whole gang in her hands". That is her customer base.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl'
> by George you got it again. "She's got the whole gang - in her hands - she got the whole gang in her hands". That is her customer base.


A nice religious song. Good for you, Huck.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Which must be why she's so beloved by the intelligentsia.


May I be so snarky as to catch you in a spelling error. Didn't you mean untelligentsia? Snark, snark.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> Dunno, some of the pols are poor representations of humanity.


MarilynKnits
I agree with you on the "some". She would fit right in the the "some".


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> May I be so snarky as to catch you in a spelling error. Didn't you mean untelligentsia? Snark, snark.


MailynKnits
Madam Web-ster congratulations.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> May I be so snarky as to catch you in a spelling error. Didn't you mean untelligentsia? Snark, snark.


Correct, as usual.

Have you ever read The Hunting of the Snark?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Just reread it and remembered why I do not love Lewis Carroll. He uses so many words to say so little. Maybe I just have a short attention span at this stage of my life. But I so prefer Ogden Nash. So succinct. Have you read The Adventures of Isabel?



Poor Purl said:


> Correct, as usual.
> 
> Have you ever read The Hunting of the Snark?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Just reread it and remembered why I do not love Lewis Carroll. He uses so many words to say so little. Maybe I just have a short attention span at this stage of my life. But I so prefer Ogden Nash. So succinct. Have you read The Adventures of Isabel?


I've never heard of The Adventures of Isabel. Now I have to look it up.

I agree about Ogden Nash. "Shake and shake the ketchup bottle. First none'll come and then a lot'll." Definitely succinct, and the rhymes are brilliant.

But Lewis Carroll is so much sillier. Anyway, I though of it because of all your snark.

**********************************************************************************
And now I've read Isabel. A true feminist hero. Thanks/


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

lovethelake said:


> Have the courage to admit that signing 7.2 millions ....


Blah blah blah.... you didn't even think 7.2 million were going to sign up, turns out they did.

They've always been well aware of the expected ratio of sign up to follow through, and what they needed was at least 6 million to sign up and we know based on Romney care among other things how that translates to eventual follow though.

They needed 6 million people to sign up to make it work... and 7.2 people signed up.

You lose, Americans win.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Janeway said:


> Name calling again? You never post anything except bad-mouth words!


No, I actually post a combination of accurate name calling and substantive posts.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh thank you so much for the name calling. How sweet of you Jody.
> What would i do with out the attention you give me. I just love you to death. Again Thank you.
> 
> hugs now.


I love that you still think I'm Jody. You're so easily bamboozled and manipulated.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> No, I actually post a combination of accurate name calling and substantive posts.


And you usually nail it. And amuse at the same time. Keep up the good work.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

theyarnlady said:


> oh and you have another name to call me. Thank you.


There was no name calling in that post. If you're gonna whine about name-calling shouldn't you at least know what it is?


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Janeway said:


> I know she claims to be Jewish! She can be whatever she wants as I'm going to converse with someone who is very intelligent! KPG forever!


So, intelligent, she got herself suspended?

Yeah, that was bright! LOL


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes, Huck. Michele Bachmann is gulity of that.


From what I've heard, she adopted those girls to that they would have workers on her welfare-farm.

Oh, and they adopted girls, because she knew she'd never have to worry about Marcus "taking advantage" of them.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:


> If you think KPG is the guru of all knowledge, I have to be skeptical of everything you say. KPG has a gift for twisting others' words. I could see her as a politician very easily.


Not to mention that KPG is an absolute imbecile.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

BrattyPatty said:


> Have you fallen in love Janie?


Janie and the denim/pearls gals evidently has some sort of developmentally disabled fetish.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> You are right, our debt is unsustainable. With all of the money wasted trying to set up Obamacare. Many of the uninsured could have been signed up for Medicaid. and the millions would have not lost the insurance coverage they liked.
> 
> What do you think China will do when we are not able to pay the interest on out debt. They are buying real estate and distressed companies now. They have plans to build a "China City" in upstate New York. It will be for the Chinese people to work and live there.


Just wondering who "they" is. Do you have a source for the building of China City? Actually, one of the largest outside landholders in the US is Great Britain.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Medicaid and Medicare is paid for from borrowed money and printed money. We should ALL be ashamed, that includes you and the political party you believe is fighting for your Constitutional Liberties. Our country is operating on money borrowed from outside our borders and money on the backs of hardworking taxpayers. At some point the United States will not be able to pay the interest on our debt. None of what you are use to will be sustainable, it's all propped up to make you think you hit a home run, when it is truely a fools game.
> My post is now open to all name calling and bashing.


 As it has been for a long, long time. So what is your point exactly?


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

karverr said:


> you have described all you lefties to a "t" when you wrote this.The lefties will not only accept a different opinion, but will name call everyone who doesn't agree with them. here is what you wrote that I had to laugh at as you described the lefties,
> Of course, people with various perspectives often cannot agree, nor even respect the right of others to think differently. It is so unfortunate to be so closed minded and insular to not even try to understand why others believe differently. We who try to understand your opinions but disagree with them are insulted ,called names,ridiculed, and then are told we did that to them and we never said a word. I wish we could have a topic on here where ya'll could not get on.


Hey guess what? They wish the same about you guys! It goes both ways. I have seen what you have described on both sides - both!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> http://freedomoutpost.com/2014/04/chinese-buying-land-us-communities-america/


Thanks - I will read it. However, I am in commercial real estate and ownership is tracked. Japan and Germany have larger holdings than China and it is closely tracked. I work for a German real estate company.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

"I know she claims to be Jewish! She can be whatever she wants as I'm going to converse with someone who is very intelligent! KPG forever!"

"Yay!!! Anti-Semites forever!"



Am I only now waking up to the fact that my friend Jane made that comment about me? 

Jane- did you really mean that or were you not clear in your post?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I know she claims to be Jewish! She can be whatever she wants as I'm going to converse with someone who is very intelligent! KPG forever!
Yay!!! Anti-Semites forever!

Am I only now waking up to the fact that my friend Jane made that comment about me? 

Jane- did you really mean that or were you not clear in your post?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

'I know she claims to be Jewish!


Was does "claim to" mean in the sentence above?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> As of yesterday the amount of people who have signed up for the ACA was at 9.5 million.
> Have they paid for it? Most people pay a *monthly* premium for health care insurance. Did you expect that they would pre-pay for the next 10 years? Really ,LTL, you are blithering again.


Excellent deduction, Dr. Watson. Point to Bratty tonight.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> So, intelligent, she got herself suspended?
> 
> Yeah, that was bright! LOL


That isn't why! She out smarted you? We know all of you "Lefties" ganged up on her. Admin isn't dumb as they are aware of a lot on these threads.

KPG forever!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> I know she claims to be Jewish! She can be whatever she wants as I'm going to converse with someone who is very intelligent! KPG forever!
> Yay!!! Anti-Semites forever!
> 
> Am I only now waking up to the fact that my friend Jane made that comment about me?
> ...


I did not type the words: yay!!! Anti-Semites forever!

Admin will be notified that I did not write that so no use to report me!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Not to mention that KPG is an absolute imbecile.


Back to name calling as usual! You are the joke!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

"I know she claims to be Jewish! She can be whatever she wants as I'm going to converse with someone who is very intelligent!"

Jane - this is the part of the post I was referring to. The rest is not important. 


Did you mean what you said? I think you wrote your message wrong.

I never have nor never will "tattle" on someone. I just wanted to make sure I was clear about what you said above.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You mean besides kpg who abandoned her?



BrattyPatty said:


> Have you fallen in love Janie?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

"At times" Patty you're too kind.



BrattyPatty said:


> Janie can be pretty gullible at times.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

She always calls herself a new name because she thinks that fools us.



Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> KPG will find her way into our midst again. She is well experienced at that. She never learns to behave however
> and steps into it deeper and deeper each time.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Is there such a word as 'disintelligentsia?' (Truth in advertising.)



Poor Purl said:


> Which must be why she's so beloved by the intelligentsia.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> From what I've heard, she adopted those girls to that they would have workers on her welfare-farm.
> 
> Oh, and they adopted girls, because she knew she'd never have to worry about Marcus "taking advantage" of them.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Another qualification for politics. Very good.



VocalLisa said:


> Not to mention that KPG is an absolute imbecile.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Janeway said:


> That isn't why!


Of course it's why. KPG was so dumb, she didn't know how to keep herself from getting suspended.

Dumb.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Janeway said:


> Back to name calling as usual! You are the joke!


Back to whining as usual.

I name-call as is appropriate given the circumstance.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> Of course it's why. KPG was so dumb, she didn't know how to keep herself from getting suspended.
> 
> Dumb.


And as for your ally Janet Cooke, what's her excuse?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi Wom,

Lunch time for you and after midnight for me.

Still following the lost plane and I heard your ambassador to the UN on CNN earlier. When I heard him, of course I thought about you and what a large role the Aussies are taking in this tragedy.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

It's worthy of a victory dance because it's a victory. *The math can wait for a few hours.* No one needs to have the courage to admit anything. The ACA has picked up enough steam to keep on rolling and the hard work that went into it and will continue to go into making it a success is, of course, not over. *The hard work can wait for a few hours.*


lovethelake said:


> Have the courage to admit that signing 7.2 millions (please note that does not mean that they paid, nor do we know how many of that number signed up for Medicare and Medicaid which is not part of obamacare) equals 15.5% of the total uninsured population. So if we subtract from the 7.2 million the 6.2 million that lost their health insurance because of obamacare, that means that only 1.0 million were new signups out of 46 million. So again doing math that means that out of the 46 million of uninsured people only 0.05% are newly covered. (and for those that can't do math 0.05% = 0.005) . So if you multiply 360,0000,000 by 0.005 it comes out that only approximately 230,000 previously uninsured signed up, and we still do not know how many paid.
> 
> How can anyone think that is worthy of a victory dance?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> MaidInBedlam
> $ 12.00 by 2017 is far too little. Look at the constant Price increases of food alone.


Yes, I get it. Considering the city we're talking about it's a big deal.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I can't help but wonder what the outcome could be if all efforts had been positive.....but I'll take it. And miles to go before I sleep.....



MaidInBedlam said:


> It's worthy of a victory dance because it's a victory. *The math can wait for a few hours.* No one needs to have the courage to admit anything. The ACA has picked up enough steam to keep on rolling and the hard work that went into it and will continue to go into making it a success is, of course, not over. *The hard work can wait or fa few hours.*


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

True. I do think that part of what Pope Francis sees as most important in his papacy is bringing more people into and/or back into the Church, however. But my biggest objection to evangelicals is with the born-again Protestant fundamentalists. I wish they'd make a lot less noise and spend a lot more time tending to the state of their own souls.


Poor Purl said:


> The Catholic Church has, in recent years, been able to accept Jews as Jews and not as possible Christians. It's the others that won't let evangelism rest.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Is there such a word as 'disintelligentsia?' (Truth in advertising.)


If there isn't, there should be. This is the group that undoes intelligence.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but when you sign up for ACA, do you have to pay something to get started? I feel something is wrong with your logic and analogy. Purl is a logician so she can answer better than I can where your fallacy is , but I sense one is there.


No. You can put in all your information, select the policy, and no pay for it. No different than putting things in your Amazon cart, and then not finishing the checkout process. That is why I personally don't believe obamacare is a success. Notice that the 'quota' was 7 million signups, not 7 million people that sent a first month's check to the insurance company. How many are getting subsidies? I ask that because those people are not contributing to the pool, but costing tax payers money and increasing the deficit. I thought obamacare was to save the taxpayers money and be revenue neutral not cost them more. That is a huge difference. Also that number includes Medicare and Medicaid sign ups, which are not obamacare. So why are those numbers part of the 'quota'?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> 'I know she claims to be Jewish!
> 
> Was does "claim to" mean in the sentence above?


Most of us who are Jewish have a baby name certificate and/or a copy of our mother's wedding certificate, the Hebrew one signed by a rabbi, either of which documents our heritage.

I have no idea whether my father got a certificate way back when; my parents weren't great for keeping paperwork organized and I didn't find one when I needed to go through their documents. I did find my mother's and grandmother's marriage certificates.

Now there is usually a simcha bat at the synagogue and a festive meal for family and friends afterward for baby girls. And there is usually a formal certificate similar to a bris certificate. We don't "claim"; we ARE.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Or perhaps they prove how difficult it is to find.



Poor Purl said:


> If there isn't, there should be. This is the group that undoes intelligence.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> As it has been for a long, long time. So what is your point exactly?


My post is pointed and the truth.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> You are right, our debt is unsustainable. With all of the money wasted trying to set up Obamacare. Many of the uninsured could have been signed up for Medicaid. and the millions would have not lost the insurance coverage they liked.
> 
> What do you think China will do when we are not able to pay the interest on out debt. They are buying real estate and distressed companies now. They have plans to build a "China City" in upstate New York. It will be for the Chinese people to work and live there.


Sorry I missed your post yesterday. PM'ing you


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I thought whether one was Jewish was dependent on the mother being Jewish without the father necessarily being Jewish, too. Is that correct?


MarilynKnits said:


> Most of us who are Jewish have a baby name certificate and/or a copy of our mother's wedding certificate, the Hebrew one signed by a rabbi, either of which documents our heritage.
> 
> I have no idea whether my father got a certificate way back when; my parents weren't great for keeping paperwork organized and I didn't find one when I needed to go through their documents. I did find my mother's and grandmother's marriage certificates.
> 
> Now there is usually a simcha bat at the synagogue and a festive meal for family and friends afterward for baby girls. And there is usually a formal certificate similar to a bris certificate. We don't "claim"; we ARE.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I thought whether one was Jewish was dependent on the mother being Jewish without the father necessarily being Jewish, too. Is that correct?


Jewish orthodox rules. The less orthodox will recognize Jewish father.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I thought whether one was Jewish was dependent on the mother being Jewish without the father necessarily being Jewish, too. Is that correct?


You are correct. Don't know whether it was a facetious comment, but I had been told that one always knows who the birth mother is, but you can't always identify the father. Of course, this was before DNA testing became as accurate as now.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> And as for your ally Janet Cooke, what's her excuse?


Janet was just a victim of Admin wanting to appear even handed.

Janet didn't earn her suspension the way KPG did, she was just collateral damage.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> Oh, you dumb bunny. You don't think that they've already figured out the ratio of sign-ups to follow through?
> 
> They knew they needed 6-7 million sign ups to end up with what they ultimately needed.


Oh you ignorant fool. Sebelius picked the 7M number out of the air when the reporter asked her what success looks like and then later said she didn't know where that number came from.

All the 7M means is that 7M visited the site, many multiple times. It does not mean they left with a paid premium and policy, something one can't do through the website. It doesn't tell you how many signed up for Medicaid or how many were uninsured or lost their insurance and purchased new policies.

If Obamacare is such a great thing, then what happened to the 30M uninsured that Obamacare was originally created for? Simple answer for that would be they don't want the insurance.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I'll go you one better, Purl. I think it's completely out of line to suggest anyone "try Christianity". Many Christians believe they must evangelize. Heck, the Catholic Church specifically calls itself, among other things, an evangelical church. I don't care what anyone here on earth thinks about what I believe. I ABHORE evangelism and only my God gets to judge me on that point. I say "my God" because I believe that there are many spiritual paths and it's more important to be on a path of one's own choosing, including no path at all, than to blather on about any one religion being the only path to God.


I don't believe Yarnie was telling PP to try Christianity. Instead, she wanted to have her try helping others the way Joey and her DH do by offering supplies ,their time and manual labor.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> No. You can put in all your information, select the policy, and no pay for it. No different than putting things in your Amazon cart, and then not finishing the checkout process. That is why I personally don't believe obamacare is a success. Notice that the 'quota' was 7 million signups, not 7 million people that sent a first month's check to the insurance company. How many are getting subsidies? I ask that because those people are not contributing to the pool, but costing tax payers money and increasing the deficit. I thought obamacare was to save the taxpayers money and be revenue neutral not cost them more. That is a huge difference. Also that number includes Medicare and Medicaid sign ups, which are not obamacare. So why are those numbers part of the 'quota'?


Ok so all that blah-blah above is what you think??
Show some facts. How do you know who has paid or who hasn't? Are you the CPa handling the ACA payments????


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Oh you ignorant fool. Sebelius picked the 7M number out of the air when the reporter asked her what success looks like and then later said she didn't know where that number came from.
> 
> All the 7M means is that 7M visited the site, many multiple times. It does not mean they left with a paid premium and policy, something one can't do through the website. It doesn't tell you how many signed up for Medicaid or how many were uninsured or lost their insurance and purchased new policies.
> 
> If Obamacare is such a great thing, then what happened to the 30M uninsured that Obamacare was originally created for? Simple answer for that would be they don't want the insurance.


Did you miss the 9.5 million count ?


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

lovethelake said:


> Notice that the 'quota' was 7 million signups, not 7 million people that sent a first month's check to the insurance company


Yes, because that's how business like this is evaluated. It's part of what is called actuarial science and probability mathematics etc...

These things are predictable. They knew they needed to get 6-7 million sign ups and that will translate to a certain % in follow through.

But the follow through numbers won't be official for a while, so the way to gauge it IN THE PRESENT is via the sign up numbers.

And ultimately, NO the ones getting subsidies will not cost the tax payers more, because the subsidies, ultimately, are MUCH less expensive to society than to have to pay for those who end up in bankruptcy due to medical expenses. Not to mention that when people have regular access to medical care, they pre-empt more expensive illnesses.

This is what you people don't seem to understand. We were already paying for people's health care. Now instead of paying millions, if not billions of dollars in unpaid medical expenses, we we only have to pay a _comparatively_ MINUTE subsidy.

When people without insurance have to get an X-ray... they end up getting charged an exorbitant amount because they are not part of the insurance pool.

Instead of getting charged 100, 200 dollars, they end up with 10's of thousands of dollars in medical bills they can't afford, and which we end up paying for in the long run.

This was why the CONSERVATIVE think tank Heritage Action came up with the idea of the individual mandate. Because instead of society having to pay exorbitant amounts of unpaid medical expenses of the deadbeats who were either unwilling or unable to get insurance. A few dollars in subsidies, is in the long term, MUCH less expensive to tax payers than the costs we end up having to absorb by people who are not, or inadequately covered.

This is the Heritage Action's plan right here: (click on thumbnail for larger image)


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Oh you ignorant fool.


No verbal abuse here, right. Notice how much harder it gets to hide your rage as a working ACA gets closer?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Oh you ignorant fool. Sebelius picked the 7M number out of the air when the reporter asked her what success looks like and then later said she didn't know where that number came from.
> 
> All the 7M means is that 7M visited the site, many multiple times. It does not mean they left with a paid premium and policy, something one can't do through the website. It doesn't tell you how many signed up for Medicaid or how many were uninsured or lost their insurance and purchased new policies.
> 
> If Obamacare is such a great thing, then what happened to the 30M uninsured that Obamacare was originally created for? Simple answer for that would be they don't want the insurance.


Get over it solow!! It is successful and here to stay. You can try to nit pick the program to death and it will still survive regardless. And the righties calls us AOW??
Please!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Janet was just a victim of Admin wanting to appear even handed.
> 
> Janet didn't earn her suspension the way KPG did, she was just collateral damage.


That's too bad. Janet is missed very much. I am laughing my arse off that KPG finally got the "Come to Jesus" punishment.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

soloweygirl said:


> If Obamacare is such a great thing, then what happened to the 30M uninsured that Obamacare was originally created for? Simple answer for that would be they don't want the insurance.


And they are the deadbeats that cost taxpayers MUCH more than the few cents on a dollar it costs to pay subsidies in stead.

Which is why, if they don't want insurance, they will have to pay a fine to help to make up for the eventuality that we will have to be picking up their healthcare tab when an illness/accident happens to them.

The people who don't "want" insurance don't want it because they would rather have YOU pick up their bills for them, instead of their having to pay for health insurance.

They're deadbeats.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> No verbal abuse here, right. Notice how much harder it gets to hide your rage as a working ACA gets closer?


Looks like someone is sucking on that lemon again, Purl.
She has surpassed the sour grapes stage.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

soloweygirl said:


> Oh you ignorant fool. Sebelius picked the 7M number out of the air when the reporter asked her what success looks like and then later said she didn't know where that number came from.


The CBO originally projected seven million sign-ups, but revised that projection down to six million after the rocky rollout. However, it hit the six million milestone on Thursday, after hitting five million just ten days earlier.

Bottom line is 7 million signups/enrollment was the goal, they met their goal.

Now you can "predict" that's not enough all you want. But, the goal was met.

And BTW... what number are Republicans claiming would be the tipping point?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Looks like someone is sucking on that lemon again, Purl.
> She has surpassed the sour grapes stage.


Will she ever be her old sweet self again, Patty?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Will she ever be her old sweet self again, Patty?


I guess that remains to be seen, Purl.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> No. You can put in all your information, select the policy, and no pay for it. No different than putting things in your Amazon cart, and then not finishing the checkout process. That is why I personally don't believe obamacare is a success. Notice that the 'quota' was 7 million signups, not 7 million people that sent a first month's check to the insurance company. How many are getting subsidies? I ask that because those people are not contributing to the pool, but costing tax payers money and increasing the deficit. I thought obamacare was to save the taxpayers money and be revenue neutral not cost them more. That is a huge difference. Also that number includes Medicare and Medicaid sign ups, which are not obamacare. So why are those numbers part of the 'quota'?


lovethelake
may I remind you that we truly do not care what you believe.
Live in your own twisted world and enjoy it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> No. You can put in all your information, select the policy, and no pay for it. No different than putting things in your Amazon cart, and then not finishing the checkout process. That is why I personally don't believe obamacare is a success. Notice that the 'quota' was 7 million signups, not 7 million people that sent a first month's check to the insurance company. How many are getting subsidies? I ask that because those people are not contributing to the pool, but costing tax payers money and increasing the deficit. I thought obamacare was to save the taxpayers money and be revenue neutral not cost them more. That is a huge difference. Also that number includes Medicare and Medicaid sign ups, which are not obamacare. So why are those numbers part of the 'quota'?


It's the only way to say they reached their quota. WH fuzzy math/propaganda/lies = 7M enrollees.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Oh you ignorant fool. Sebelius picked the 7M number out of the air when the reporter asked her what success looks like and then later said she didn't know where that number came from.
> 
> All the 7M means is that 7M visited the site, many multiple times. It does not mean they left with a paid premium and policy, something one can't do through the website. It doesn't tell you how many signed up for Medicaid or how many were uninsured or lost their insurance and purchased new policies.
> 
> If Obamacare is such a great thing, then what happened to the 30M uninsured that Obamacare was originally created for? Simple answer for that would be they don't want the insurance.


They are still coming, solo.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> may I remind you that we truly do not care what you believe.
> Live in your own twisted world and enjoy it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It's the only way to say they reached their quota. WH fuzzy math/propaganda/lies = 7M enrollees.


9.5 million enrollees. Keep up, solow.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Off to quilt! Be back later!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> And they are the deadbeats that cost taxpayers MUCH more than the few cents on a dollar it costs to pay subsidies in stead.
> 
> Which is why, if they don't want insurance, they will have to pay a fine to help to make up for the eventuality that we will have to be picking up their healthcare tab when an illness/accident happens to them.
> 
> ...


Oh my, such compassion for the uninsured. I can see those are your real thoughts towards everyone on welfare as well. Such "compassion" tends to overlap into many areas doesn't it? It's OK vocal/cheeky/lily/conan and whoever else you are, we have known from the beginning what a "compassionate" person you are.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> Yes, because that's how business like this is evaluated. It's part of what is called actuarial science and probability mathematics etc...
> 
> These things are predictable. They knew they needed to get 6-7 million sign ups and that will translate to a certain % in follow through.
> 
> ...


VocalLisa
THANK YOU. Huck


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

soloweygirl said:


> Oh my, such compassion for the uninsured.


Oh you ignorant fool. I wasn't speaking of the uninsured.

You brought up a supposed 30 million "_*who don't want to be insured*_". That's not the same as the uninsured who can't get access to insurance. That you don't seem to know the difference between the two reveals how GROSSLY ignorant you are on this topic.

People who don't "want" health insurance are deadbeats. They won't be paying for their own healthcare when an expensive illness or accident happens to them or their family members. WE WILL. Medical bills are THE biggest cause of US bankruptcies.

Those bankruptcies in the long run are much more expensive to the US taxpayers than will be paying out on some subsidies.

And BTW... those people who "choose" to have "high deductible" plans (_as opposed to the high deductible plans being the only thing someone could afford_) are also deadbeats. Because they too typically end up with medical bills they can not afford to pay, and we end up paying for them. So it's not only the uninsured, it's the _willfully underinsured_. that costs the taxpayers.

The subsidies are a PITTANCE compared to what these deadbeats have been costing society all these years.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Maybe because she is bright and witty and cuts to the chase. She seems like a dynamite lady and I would be proud to be her friend if we lived close enough to one another to socialize in real life.


Designer1234 here -- I would certainly want to know both of you if only we lived closer -- I am no expert on any of this but do have my opinions. I have been made to feel welcome with this group.I got it wrong about winding road -- so apologies to Janet. Hope she gets back soon.

She (Janet) and I have had our moments - but that is okay- a lot of stuff I agree with but sometimes we met head on.

Just because our basic ideas are much the same, we are still individuals. I have a different outlook but then I live in another country - I do appreciate the kindness from many of my friends here. I am sure that our 'friends' don't know who everyone is as that is my problem too!! :shock:  I am not on these threads enough so it takes me some time - I wish you all well, and am 
so Happy Obamacare is meeting its aim and I still think it is a start for you all. I have made friends privately with quite a few of you and I value that.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Designer1234 here -- I would certainly want to know both of you if only we lived closer -- I am no expert on any of this but do have my opinions. I have been made to feel welcome with this group. I got it wrong about winding road -- so apologies to Janet.
> 
> She (Janet) and I have had our moments - but that is okay- a lot of stuff I agree with but sometimes we met head on.
> 
> ...


My family has always had good feelings for Canada. The summer after our marriage we took a car trip spending a few days in Montreal then driving the Queen's Highway to Toronto with a few days stay in each city. It was delightful. We returned to Toronto with my young brother-in-law to attend the CNE which we enjoyed very much.

Took our boat up the Hudson to the St. Lawrence with a stop over in Sorel (where there was an amazing patisserie) for the World's Fair about 47 years ago. Took friends from Toledo to Niagara Falls and our assorted children had a great time. The Canadian side of the Falls was kept so clean and charming; New York's side was tawdry in comparison. I hope they have upgraded in the intervening years.

I hope that you were made to feel as welcome a guest whenever you traveled to the US.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Have the courage to admit that signing 7.2 millions (please note that does not mean that they paid, nor do we know how many of that number signed up for Medicare and Medicaid which is not part of obamacare) equals 15.5% of the total uninsured population. So if we subtract from the 7.2 million the 6.2 million that lost their health insurance because of obamacare, that means that only 1.0 million were new signups out of 46 million. So again doing math that means that out of the 46 million of uninsured people only 0.05% are newly covered. (and for those that can't do math 0.05% = 0.005) . So if you multiply 360,0000,000 by 0.005 it comes out that only approximately 230,000 previously uninsured signed up, and we still do not know how many paid.
> 
> How can anyone think that is worthy of a victory dance?


I checked your arithmetic. 1,000,000 divided by 46,000,000 is not .005 but .0217... This is over 2%. Multiply .0217 by 360,000,000 and you get 7,812,000.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> Janet was just a victim of Admin wanting to appear even handed.
> 
> Janet didn't earn her suspension the way KPG did, she was just collateral damage.


I don't believe that.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

VocalLisa said:


> Yes, because that's how business like this is evaluated. It's part of what is called actuarial science and probability mathematics etc...
> 
> These things are predictable. They knew they needed to get 6-7 million sign ups and that will translate to a certain % in follow through.
> 
> ...


I just wanted to confirm something here.

Gerslay is under the impression that the link I provided above is some porn site.

I'm guessing that she has some sort of porn virus on her computer from she or her husband visiting porn sites.

But I just wanted to assure everyone here, that the pic is merely a copy of 
Original 1989 document where Heritage Foundation created Obamacares individual mandate.

It comes from here:

http://americablog.com/2013/10/original-1989-document-heritage-foundation-created-obamacares-individual-mandate.html

Here's some more info about it from the Wall Street Journal:

Heritage Rewrites History
The think tank proposed the individual mandate years before Clinton took office.

Now why Gerslay is seeing porn on her computer, I don't know, other than, if she is, it's bound to be because someone who's been using her computer has been visting porn sites.

But, I assure you, there's no porn at all involved in my link.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> I don't believe that.


You don't believe inconvenient truths, so I'm not surprised.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Joey:

Here is an interesting link regarding our discussion of China buying land in the U.S. In this particular city, China is building a 10 mil copper plant and Canada is building a 7.5 mil pipe plant. To participate in the profits, Goldman Sachs bought 1/4 of the Golden Dragon company. It's a little more positive as to the why and wherefore of China entering the U.S. market. I remember when the Japanese did the same thing many years ago.

http://money.cnn.com/2012/04/24/smallbusiness/china-us-manufacturing/index.htm

In additional reading, I have found that while China is in the top 5 of realty ownership in the U.S., Canada is still number 1. Several interesting articles out there.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Camacho said:


> I checked your arithmetic. 1,000,000 divided by 46,000,000 is not .005 but .0217... This is over 2%. Multiply .0217 by 360,000,000 and you get 7,812,000.


Thank you, Camacho. There had to be something wrong with her numbers (there usually is) but I wasn't in the mood do deal with her. There I was, so proud of having caught her simple dumb error ("for those that can't do math 0.05% equals 0.005" - NOT) that I missed the real nonsense.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> You don't believe inconvenient truths, so I'm not surprised.


Have you noticed, Lisa, how the Wombat never has anything substantive to say but only seeks to criticize, without the slightest idea of what's really happening?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Oh my, such compassion for the uninsured. I can see those are your real thoughts towards everyone on welfare as well. Such "compassion" tends to overlap into many areas doesn't it? It's OK vocal/cheeky/lily/conan and whoever else you are, we have known from the beginning what a "compassionate" person you are.


Do you even realize how dumb all that multi-name nonsense makes you look? I understand that you have to follow KPG in most things, but that one is a real loser.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It's the only way to say they reached their quota. WH fuzzy math/propaganda/lies = 7M enrollees.


Your math is as good as LTL's - no good at all.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

No,I wasn't being facetious. I was curious to find out if what I'd been told was indeed true.


MarilynKnits said:


> You are correct. Don't know whether it was a facetious comment, but I had been told that one always knows who the birth mother is, but you can't always identify the father. Of course, this was before DNA testing became as accurate as now.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Have been gone most of the day and was made aware of my math mistake:

1 million divided by 46 million = 0.217 (not the 5% you suggested)

However, the idiot who tried to correct you multiplied 0.217 x 360,000,000 
instead of 36,000,000.

36 million times 0.217 = 781,200 people

Sorry for the mistake. But I will stand by my premise that obamacare has not done what Obama said it would do, insuring 40 million.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Thank you, Camacho. There had to be something wrong with her numbers (there usually is) but I wasn't in the mood do deal with her. There I was, so proud of having caught her simple dumb error ("for those that can't do math 0.05% equals 0.005" - NOT) that I missed the real nonsense.


You're very welcome. I just couldn't see how anyone could get the idea that one million is less than one percent of 46 million, so I ignored the "0.05% = 0.005" nonsense completely. Now I don't quite see all the logic involved, but correct mathematics is a way of stating truth -- or even Truth, if you will.

Another poster on this thread has said that everyone who has not had insurance before now or who chooses plans with high deductibles is a deadbeat, as they are using the medical care system in the most expensive way. I would not say "everyone" because I am a Christian Scientist who does not use medical care at all for anything. Now that I am forced to pay into the system I am going to pay, but for me it is like paying a tax to support some other denomination's parochial schools, rather than truly public schools, simply because that denomination may be a majority. But this baby step is a first step toward truly universal health care, so although I am grumbling a bit, I am paying into a system that I am not taking anything out of. Not only that, but when I charge my patients, I forgive in a big enormous way so as not to charge them more than they would pay if their insurance did cover Christian Science care. The big difference is that no insurance company is reimbursing me for the care I provide, so I am just taking a bath on my invoices. (None of my current patients seem to have Aetna. If they did, they would be filling out all the forms and they would be getting reimbursed for what they have paid me.) Under the Massachusetts law, I could and did opt out but that is not an option under the federal law.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Have been gone most of the day and was made aware of my math mistake:
> 
> 1 million divided by 46 million = 0.217 (not the 5% you suggested)
> 
> ...


I copied the number I saw on the original post, which was actually "360,0000,000" but I removed one of the zeroes in the middle as it was not the way we write numbers. And you have a few misplaced decimals in your post that reacts to mine. Namely 1/46 is over two percent and the original poster was claiming that 1/46 is five one-hundredths of one percent, or when she wrote it out as a decimal, one-half of one percent.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> "How would I know what I had in mind if you weren't there to tell me? "
> 
> How can we not be proud of Our Purl for penning such a stunning sentence?
> 
> Upon re-reading KGB's post, I understood her sentence but I cannot understand why she thinks Our Purl would deliberately seek out such a site. A bit Crazy! A bit drunk! Maybe.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Camacho said:


> You're very welcome. I just couldn't see how anyone could get the idea that one million is less than one percent of 46 million, so I ignored the "0.05% = 0.005" nonsense completely. Now I don't quite see all the logic involved, but correct mathematics is a way of stating truth -- or even Truth, if you will.
> 
> Another poster on this thread has said that everyone who has not had insurance before now or who chooses plans with high deductibles is a deadbeat, as they are using the medical care system in the most expensive way. I would not say "everyone" because I am a Christian Scientist who does not use medical care at all for anything. Now that I am forced to pay into the system I am going to pay, but for me it is like paying a tax to support some other denomination's parochial schools, rather than truly public schools, simply because that denomination may be a majority. But this baby step is a first step toward truly universal health care, so although I am grumbling a bit, I am paying into a system that I am not taking anything out of. Not only that, but when I charge my patients, I forgive in a big enormous way so as not to charge them more than they would pay if their insurance did cover Christian Science care. The big difference is that no insurance company is reimbursing me for the care I provide, so I am just taking a bath on my invoices. (None of my current patients seem to have Aetna. If they did, they would be filling out all the forms and they would be getting reimbursed for what they have paid me.) Under the Massachusetts law, I could and did opt out but that is not an option under the federal law.


I suppose Christian Science needs better lobbyists.

Seriously, there should be some compromise solution, whereby principled nonbelievers in standard medicine can receive some other service in exchange for the payments they're forced to make by federal law. Or have their payments forgiven. Something equivalent to the way pacifists or conscientious objectors might provide a service other than military service in wartime.

I must admit, you have a surprisingly good attitude about having to subscribe to something you know you'd never use, because it's for the greater good. Most of the people complaining about the ACA are probably going to use it a lot.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> No,I wasn't being facetious. I was curious to find out if what I'd been told was indeed true.


Sorry for the semantic mixup. Didn't mean you were being facetious. You made a perfectly rational inquiry. I meant the comment about always knowing who the mother is may have been facetious.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> I just wanted to confirm something here.
> 
> Gerslay is under the impression that the link I provided above is some porn site.
> 
> ...


That is not the document which was referred to and you know it. I've seen what Gerslay has referred to. It's not my place to post the actual screen shot but it is there in all it's glory with you written all over it.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> You don't believe inconvenient truths, so I'm not surprised.


It is not an inconvenient truth to me, just another attempt by you to divert everyone's attention from what's really gone on.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> It is not an inconvenient truth to me, just another attempt by you to divert everyone's attention from what's really gone on.


And I'm sure you'll describe what's really gone on.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Camacho
I like your positive attitude re. paying for something you most likely never use. 
That is like having no children and paying School Taxes. It all evens out in the long run. Many Services make for a good Society and we all benefit from it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> That is not the document which was referred to and you know it. I've seen what Gerslay has referred to. It's not my place to post the actual screen shot but it is there in all it's glory with you written all over it.


Why not post the screen shot? If Lisa posted porn, we all want to see it, not just you and Gerslay.

In fact, this is what Lisa posted as a thumbnail, and what shows up life-size if you click on it. Please show us the porn.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer 1234
I like your Avatar. Is it one of your paintings?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Have you noticed, Lisa, how the Wombat never has anything substantive to say but only seeks to criticize, without the slightest idea of what's really happening?


At least I don't call people morons, imbeciles, idiots, fools, bozo OR trolls like you and your cronies do you old bouche fétide.

I criticize the behaviour that goes on with you lot and I will continue to do so and c'est la fin de cette!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Why not post the screen shot? If Lisa posted porn, we all want to see it, not just you and Gerslay.
> 
> In fact, this is what Lisa posted as a thumbnail, and what shows up life-size if you click on it. Please show us the porn.


I have not referred to porn.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Janet Cooke said:


> Not only do they not guarantee any, the admin could give a hairy rat's butt.
> That is the reason that I am tracking advertisers here on the site and contacting them either through websites or FB pages to question wheth they really want their names associated with such a lax and insecure atmosphere.


This is partly what's gone on. This is why the above individual was suspended.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I have not referred to porn.


But apparently Gerslay has, and you claim to have seen what she saw. So have you or have you not?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> But apparently Gerslay has, and you claim to have seen what she saw. So have you or have you not?


I saw the screen shot referred to.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> I saw the screen shot referred to.


There are photo's of certain individuals whom I'm sure would not like their identities exposed.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> At least I don't call people morons, imbeciles, idiots, fools, bozo OR trolls like you and your cronies do you old bouche fétide.
> 
> I criticize the behaviour that goes on with you lot and I will continue to do so and c'est la fin de cette!


Not sure what you mean by "you lot"; maybe you'd be more understandable in French, you old divorcee. The people you hang with do more than their share of calling people the same names you use up there. And some of us have been slandered with worse than that.

You can choose your friends as you like, but you can't make things up about those who aren't your friends, unless you want to be recognized as the fraud you are.

Et maintenant, c'est la fin de cette.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Not sure what you mean by "you lot"; maybe you'd be more understandable in French, you old divorcee. The people you hang with do more than their share of calling people the same names you use up there. And some of us have been slandered with worse than that.
> 
> You can choose your friends as you like, but you can't make things up about those who aren't your friends, unless you want to be recognized as the fraud you are.
> 
> Et maintenant, c'est la fin de cette.


vous beaucoup.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Designer 1234
> I like your Avatar. Is it one of your paintings?


The Designer also paints??????

The Wonder Woman of KP.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> This is partly what's gone on. This is why the above individual was suspended.


Did you see the rest of what went on, and why another individual was suspended? Not that it would have bothered you, since she didn't use words like moron or even divorcee. And I'm sure your biases are enough in line with hers that nothing she said would have bothered you.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Did you see the rest of what went on, and why another individual was suspended? Not that it would have bothered you, since she didn't use words like moron or even divorcee. And I'm sure your biases are enough in line with hers that nothing she said would have bothered you.


vous en colère vieille chose, I do not and will not comment on religion. Anyway, Vocal Lisa has done a pretty predictable job at commenting on the rest of what went on.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

What sort of shocked me was when I took a stroll into Denim and Pearls and they all seem to be wearing the same avatars . Is this a new club that will not have me as a member?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> vous en colère vieille chose, I do not and will not comment on religion. Anyway, Vocal Lisa has done a pretty predictable job at commenting on the rest of what went on.


You're not that much younger than me that you should keep calling me "old." I've seen your post about your age, and you're no jeune fille yourself. Pity you won't comment on religion, since your gang is full of it.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> What sort of shocked me was when I took a stroll into Denim and Pearls and they all seem to be wearing the same avatars . Is this a new club that will not have me as a member?


I don't know.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> You're not that much younger than me that you should keep calling me "old." I've seen your post about your age, and you're no jeune fille yourself. Pity you won't comment on religion, since your gang is full of it.


Well, good for you!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> What sort of shocked me was when I took a stroll into Denim and Pearls and they all seem to be wearing the same avatars . Is this a new club that will not have me as a member?


They have the gall to wear purple hearts in sympathy with KPG, imagining that she was wounded in battle. Shows a lot of respect for real heroes.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> They have the gall to wear purple hearts in sympathy with KPG, imagining that she was wounded in battle. Shows a lot of respect for real heroes.


I was grateful not to see Iron Crosses.

Maybe we should change avatars to chef hats in remembrance of our fallen comrade - Cooke.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I was grateful not to see Iron Crosses.
> 
> Maybe we should change avatars to chef hats in remembrance of our fallen comrade - Cooke.


Great idea. Having finished with Samson and Delilah in class last week, I'm ready for a change.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Okay let's change to a chef cap. I will try to find one now and post to this site should anyone else want to change for awhile. I wonder if I will be better behaved with a new avatar.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

http://all-free-download.com/free-vector/chef-hat-clip-art.html

Good site for a new chef's cap avatar.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I'm in!!



Poor Purl said:


> Great idea. Having finished with Samson and Delilah in class last week, I'm ready for a change.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Okay let's change to a chef cap. I will try to find one now and post to this site should anyone else want to change for awhile. I wonder if I will be better behaved with a new avatar.


You better not be.....


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> This is partly what's gone on. This is why the above individual was suspended.


And you know this how? Did Admin send you a PM to affirm that?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Have been gone most of the day and was made aware of my math mistake:
> 
> 1 million divided by 46 million = 0.217 (not the 5% you suggested)
> 
> ...


Did he say by what date the 40 million would come to happen? It is still in it's most early stages.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

The point tonight goes to.............................................................


ME!!

for coming up with the idea to use chef hat avatars until our Dearly Departed Friend comes back. 

Will somebody privately email Cooke so she knows there is a demonstration on. I am so excited. Have not been to a demonstration in decades. I must check to see if I have my protest clothes circa 1968.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Don't think they would mind at all considering, that Joey and her husband took sewing machines, material, and help build houses.
> 
> That is what Christianity is about. You may want to think about trying it sometime.
> 
> Also you may want to post what she said all of it. Not just pick and chose what you feel like posting.


They sewed a house for someone? Geez, Janie, I want what you're having


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> The point tonight goes to.............................................................
> 
> ME!!
> 
> ...


Hmmm my protest clothes in 1968 would have been a plaid skirt, white blouse, blue uniform sweater, and saddle shoes.
Kudos to you for the great idea!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Designer 1234
> I like your Avatar. Is it one of your paintings?


It is a wallhanging hand dyed fabric, applique - thread painting quilted. I think i am going to put spring on one of these days. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

That is stunning, Shirl! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> It is a wallhanging hand dyed fabric, applique - thread painting quilted. I think i am going to put spring on one of these days. Thanks for the kind words.


Designer1234
absolutely exquisite.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hmmm my protest clothes in 1968 would have been a plaid skirt, white blouse, blue uniform sweater, and saddle shoes.
> Kudos to you for the great idea!


BrattyPatty
how fashionable you were.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> The point tonight goes to.............................................................
> 
> ME!!
> 
> ...


SQM
so protest clothes you had? Sounds more like Sunday goin' Church wardrobe. Rags is what we adorned ourselves with when protesting. Could not afford to be dragged away in attire as you wore. Exciting times those were. Got it done.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> Okay let's change to a chef cap. I will try to find one now and post to this site should anyone else want to change for awhile. I wonder if I will be better behaved with a new avatar.


==============================
SQM-I doubt it - I noticed how much fun you had with winding road on the other thread- Did you ever convince her to join here? I have watched for it - she must be having too much fun stirring up the regular threads.

I put my foot in my mouth on that one -- thought she was Jelun - guess she wasn't -She sure did love to antagonize - but thinking about it she wasn't as smart as jelun - and not very nice- she got to me --

That is why I don't come around very much. Don't like to get my knickers in a knot that much. I've enjoyed it this last while though - good conversations and some 
interesting stuff to read.

Patty, hello and how is your little one? well, I hope. 
Hi Huck, and Cheeky - good to see you are all still hanging in and fighting the good fight.

Nice to see all my friends here. I drop around as often as I can to keep track of you all, but for quite some time had things going on and didn't want to get involved. Anyway, nice to see you all. Still trying to figure out who is who.

I am so glad that ACA is going to carry on -- it takes time but you have to start somewhere -- good for all the support you have given it.

Back to check on the workshops which just opened -- see you later.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> The point tonight goes to.............................................................
> 
> ME!!
> 
> ...


You're definitely the winner for today, but 1968 was one of the worst years ever. I don't like to think about it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It is a wallhanging hand dyed fabric, applique - thread painting quilted. I think i am going to put spring on one of these days. Thanks for the kind words.


I love what you can do with thread painting. This is a beautiful piece.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Mine were no shoes, jeans patched with hand embroidered patches and those Indian shirts with a bit of embroidery around neck and just a few buttons up the front, strings of beads and hair to my knees... Sometimes I see myself in documentaries of the 60s...

But all of this is pointless. My ex-husband died a cou[le of days ago and real life seems far more important than anything anyone is saying here. All the name-calling and arguing on both sides when there will never be any agreement or resolution seems truly worthless.



BrattyPatty said:


> Hmmm my protest clothes in 1968 would have been a plaid skirt, white blouse, blue uniform sweater, and saddle shoes.
> Kudos to you for the great idea!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Mine were no shoes, jeans patched with hand embroidered patches and those Indian shirts with a bit of embroidery around neck and just a few buttons up the front, strings of beads and hair to my knees... Sometimes I see myself in documentaries of the 60s...
> 
> But all of this is pointless. My ex-husband died a couple of days ago and real life seems far more important than anything anyone is saying here. All the name-calling and arguing on both sides when there will never be any agreement or resolution seems truly worthless.


Sad news. I think real life does have a way of making the trivial look like what it is.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I love what you can do with thread painting. This is a beautiful piece.


I do not understand what Designer makes. (Her avatar is beautiful. )


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Mine were no shoes, jeans patched with hand embroidered patches and those Indian shirts with a bit of embroidery around neck and just a few buttons up the front, strings of beads and hair to my knees... Sometimes I see myself in documentaries of the 60s...
> 
> But all of this is pointless. My ex-husband died a cou[le of days ago and real life seems far more important than anything anyone is saying here. All the name-calling and arguing on both sides when there will never be any agreement or resolution seems truly worthless.


Sorry about your loss. I wonder how I am going feel when Ex-Man goes over to the Other Side. Our actions here can become small and certainly at times useless. Hope you only hear good news in the future.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I do not understand what Designer makes. (Her avatar is beautiful. )


Didn't you see the large one? The winter scene with an eagle flying in? It's - I guess it's like a painting, only not with paint but with fabric and thread and quilting. I think her avatar is a different winter scene.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Didn't you see the large one? The winter scene with an eagle flying in? It's - I guess it's like a painting, only not with paint but with fabric and thread and quilting. I think her avatar is a different winter scene.


I don't think I ever saw anything like you described. But clearly Designer is quite a talent.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm sure your ex's passing marked your life too. I'm glad you're still with us. May this time of introspection bring you joy.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Mine were no shoes, jeans patched with hand embroidered patches and those Indian shirts with a bit of embroidery around neck and just a few buttons up the front, strings of beads and hair to my knees... Sometimes I see myself in documentaries of the 60s...
> 
> But all of this is pointless. My ex-husband died a cou[le of days ago and real life seems far more important than anything anyone is saying here. All the name-calling and arguing on both sides when there will never be any agreement or resolution seems truly worthless.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I saw the screen shot referred to.


So did I. Guess SL needed a much better look regarding her hair. Only a truly mentally ill person takes on the persona of someone else on fb in my opinion. Or only a serious ill AOW needs to continue her sophomoric behavior on other sites, but screams about kp keeping her identity safe.

My guess is that she is so embarrassed that she will change her avatar again. But alas, the screenshot is out there for all to view as proof of what type of person she is.

Talk about a war on women. No wonder one could conclude that it is the Democrats that harm women.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> I do not understand what Designer makes. (Her avatar is beautiful. )


It is a 3 x 4' quilt -- I hand dyed the background fabric--then appliqued (cut out pieces of different colored fabric - for the rocks, then stitched the cracks and detail -- then thread painted the big horn sheep - then put a backing with some quilt batting in between, then quilted it and edged it - and put a hangar on it. Each of them are my own design. If you care to see any of my other work there is a link underneath my posts (bottom link). Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

It does. I'm glad that I have the consolation of my religious belief that I'll see him and others who are dear to me after I die but it's still the pits to have to wait for however long that will be. As I was reading the news of his death, my mother had a flare-up of a medical problem and I had to call 911 and head out to the ER with her. Everything turned out OK but it was a pretty weird day.


Poor Purl said:


> Sad news. I think real life does have a way of making the trivial look like what it is.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> I'm sure your ex's passing marked your life too. I'm glad you're still with us. May this time of introspection bring you joy.


I think it will mostly be a time of joy. While we had a messy parting, I still cared about him and hoped his life was going well, which mostly it was.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> It does. I'm glad that I have the consolation of my religious belief that I'll see him and others who are dear to me after I die but it's still the pits to have to wait for however long that will be. As I was reading the news of his death, my mother had a flare-up of a medical problem and I had to call 911 and head out to the ER with her. Everything turned out OK but it was a pretty weird day.


TG for new days.
Sounds like you were on decent terms with your Ex. Do you have kids? Extend my sympathies to your whole family.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> It does. I'm glad that I have the consolation of my religious belief that I'll see him and others who are dear to me after I die but it's still the pits to have to wait for however long that will be. As I was reading the news of his death, my mother had a flare-up of a medical problem and I had to call 911 and head out to the ER with her. Everything turned out OK but it was a pretty weird day.


So sorry, Maid. Sounds like it was a really awful day for you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> So did I. Guess SL needed a much better look regarding her hair. Only a truly mentally ill person takes on the persona of someone else on fb in my opinion. Or only a serious ill AOW needs to continue her sophomoric behavior on other sites, but screams about kp keeping her identity safe.
> 
> My guess is that she is so embarrassed that she will change her avatar again. But alas, the screenshot is out there for all to view as proof of what type of person she is.
> 
> Talk about a war on women. No wonder one could conclude that it is the Democrats that harm women.


No nastiness from you ever, is there? No. You're never vindictive, are you? You comfort yourself by telling yourself how nice you are, how much better than others, but you're no better, just a bigger hypocrite.

Do you all save screen shots of things to use against other people? It certainly sounds like it. Or is it only you kids, who after all are so much better than we old ones?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> So sorry, Maid. Sounds like it was a really awful day for you.


Susan, so nice to have you back. I hope you were somewhere pleasant.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Susan, so nice to have you back. I hope you were somewhere pleasant.


Unfortunately, no...mostly in the bathroom with a metal-tooth comb in my hand (son has head lice). Seems like the cooties have launched a major attack on the thread as well! Anyone need a comb? (I have extras!)


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Unfortunately, no...mostly in the bathroom with a metal-tooth comb in my hand (son has head lice). Seems like the cooties have launched a major attack on the thread as well! Anyone need a comb? (I have extras!)


I was a better nitpicker than a knitter!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Unfortunately, no...mostly in the bathroom with a metal-tooth comb in my hand (son has head lice). Seems like the cooties have launched a major attack on the thread as well! Anyone need a comb? (I have extras!)


Is there something we could use to wipe them all out at once? There used to be Kwell, but it's been a few years since I've needed it.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Is there something we could use to wipe them all out at once? There used to be Kwell, but it's been a few years since I've needed it.


Well, Rid is said to be good...also Nix, but I guess there's no substitute for the trusty metal-tooth comb and plenty of elbow grease. It's clear at least that the Queen Louse has been eliminated...hooray! Now to take care of her dozen or so little immature nymphs...there's still a-swarmin'!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Is there something we could use to wipe them all out at once? There used to be Kwell, but it's been a few years since I've needed it.


I have been out of the lice business for a number of years but young moms are telling me that the standard stuff no longer works. This generation of lice have become resistant.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

SQM said:


> TG for new days.
> Sounds like you were on decent terms with your Ex. Do you have kids? Extend my sympathies to your whole family.


Actually we parted badly but I never forgot that he was one of the good ones. There aren't enough of those. No children but many friends.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Any word on Cooke?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> So sorry, Maid. Sounds like it was a really awful day for you.


Great to see you're here again. It's been a long time. I'm not following very many threads these days so I am probably missing a few folks. Yeah, yesterday was really weird. I had to call 911 for my Mom right after getting the news about my ex. It didn't really sink in until I called my BFF and have been communicating with mutual friends of my ex and me.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Great to see you're here again. It's been a long time. I'm not following very many threads these days so I am probably missing a few folks. Yeah, yesterday was really weird. I had to call 911 for my Mom right after getting the news about my ex. It didn't really sink in until I called my BFF and have been communicating with mutual friends fo my ex and me.


Was your mother really upset about your ex? or was the timing of her medical emergency just a coincidence?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Impressive. Your creativity astounds me.



Designer1234 said:


> It is a 3 x 4' quilt -- I hand dyed the background fabric--then appliqued (cut out pieces of different colored fabric - for the rocks, then stitched the cracks and detail -- then thread painted the big horn sheep - then put a backing with some quilt batting in between, then quilted it and edged it - and put a hangar on it. Each of them are my own design. If you care to see any of my other work there is a link underneath my posts (bottom link). Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Please advise on good poison to rid cooties for good. Thanks.



susanmos2000 said:


> Unfortunately, no...mostly in the bathroom with a metal-tooth comb in my hand (son has head lice). Seems like the cooties have launched a major attack on the thread as well! Anyone need a comb? (I have extras!)


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Dame - you make me laugh. Always glamorous. Even in your new chapeau!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Enjoying her free time. Hugs to all and many, many thanks for the chef's hats.



SQM said:


> Any word on Cooke?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Was your mother really upset about your ex? or was the timing of her medical emergency just a coincidence?


She felt a lot of concern and sadness about his passing. I didn't tell her until we were home from the ER and she was OK again. Her emergency was only a coincidence.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> She felt a lot of concern and sadness about his passing. I didn't tell her until we were home from the ER and she was OK again. Her emergency was only a coincidence.


Totally love your new avatar. I adore vintage. If I had that stove, I might even consider using it.

Is this your homage to Cooke? If so very clever.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Well, Rid is said to be good...also Nix, but I guess there's no substitute for the trusty metal-tooth comb and plenty of elbow grease. It's clear at least that the Queen Louse has been eliminated...hooray! Now to take care of her dozen or so little immature nymphs...there's still a-swarmin'!


The Queen's exile is only temporary; she'll be back and biting as fiercely as ever.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> Please advise on good poison to rid cooties for good. Thanks.


Not sure what brand of potion works best, but probably anything paired with old-fashioned patience and diligence is effective...sure took care of _Kueen Pediculus Grotesque_!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> She felt a lot of concern and sadness about his passing. I didn't tell her until we were home from the ER and she was OK again. Her emergency was only a coincidence.


Terrible timing for you, I guess. Well, again I'm so sorry. He might have been ex, but that doesn't mean you two didn't still share a bond, however tenuous.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> The Queen's exile is only temporary; she'll be back and biting as fiercely as ever.


I don't doubt it--the past seventy-two hours have shown me how good the little buggers are at hiding in the shadows!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes, the stove avatar is for Cooke. I have some friends who have a 1913 electric stove that looks very much like the one in the picture.


SQM said:


> Totally love your new avatar. I adore vintage. If I had that stove, I might even consider using it.
> Is this your homage to Cooke? If so very clever.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> This is partly what's gone on. This is why the above individual was suspended.


Banning Janet would have been the better choice.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SQM said:


> I was grateful not to see Iron Crosses.
> 
> Maybe we should change avatars to chef hats in remembrance of our fallen comrade - Cooke.


Your "fallen comrade" that brought her suspension on herself. Hardly befitting.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SQM said:


> The point tonight goes to.............................................................
> 
> ME!!
> 
> ...


If you are getting this excited, don't forget your Depends.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Your "fallen comrade" that brought her suspension on herself. Hardly befitting.


And the comrade for whom all your friends are wearing purple hearts? Wounded in combat? A hero?

And thank you for taking on my namesake as your avatar. Now I know you love me.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> If you are getting this excited, don't forget your Depends.


So clever. Not at all nasty. Tell us again how you're only the victim of verbal abuse, never the perpetrator.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> Please advise on good poison to rid cooties for good. Thanks.


Only if you promise to take it as per the instructions. We do want it to be effective.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Re: Soloweygirl - she is much better on Main than she is here. PP - I think we need to refer back to our animal training manual - Chapter 2 - "Ignoring Some Bad Behavior".


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> And the comrade for whom all your friends are wearing purple hearts? Wounded in combat? A hero?
> 
> And thank you for taking on my namesake as your avatar. Now I know you love me.


I had no idea that creepy little doll was your namesake. Did you have one growing up? Did you resemble it? The girls today pick the American Girl dolls because they look like them.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I had no idea that creepy little doll was your namesake. Did you have one growing up? Did you resemble it? The girls today pick the American Girl dolls because they look like them.


Come to play, solowey?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> So clever. Not at all nasty. Tell us again how you're only the victim of verbal abuse, never the perpetrator.


My, my, where has your sense of humor gone? It was a joke.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> My, my, where has your sense of humor gone? It was a joke.


We all have a great sense of humor when something is funny. You missed the boat again, solow.
What you posted is just juvenile.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> That is not the document which was referred to and you know it. I've seen what Gerslay has referred to. It's not my place to post the actual screen shot but it is there in all it's glory with you written all over it.


There is no screen shot that you have that has anything to do with me.

If you're seeing porn on your computer, I suggest you look into who's visiting porn sites on your computer.

I assure you, there's never been anything of the sort on or through mine.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> Why not post the screen shot? If Lisa posted porn, we all want to see it, not just you and Gerslay.
> 
> In fact, this is what Lisa posted as a thumbnail, and what shows up life-size if you click on it. Please show us the porn.


I agree. Show the screen shot and please point out where it proves it has anything to do with me.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

lovethelake said:


> But I will stand by my premise that obamacare has not done what Obama said it would do, insuring 40 million.


Where was it said that Obamacare would insure 40 million by March 31st?


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> That is not the document which was referred to and you know it. I've seen what Gerslay has referred to. It's not my place to post the actual screen shot but it is there in all it's glory with you written all over it.


You're making up crap. The document I posted is the Heritage Foundation document. Always was.

Again, if you're seeing porn on your computer, it's has nothing to do with me.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> At least I don't call people morons, imbeciles, idiots, fools, bozo OR trolls like you and your cronies do you old bouche fétide.
> 
> I criticize the behaviour that goes on with you lot and I will continue to do so and c'est la fin de cette!


Your ignorance and stupidity is MUCH more offensive and harmful to this board than any amount of name calling could ever be.

So, where is this porno you've been seeing on your computer?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Your ignorance and stupidity is MUCH more offensive and harmful to this board than any amount of name calling could ever be.
> 
> So, where is this porno you've been seeing on your computer?


If the wombat is so offended by our conversations, why does she keep coming back?


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> I have not referred to porn.


Then what?

That's what Gerslay said it was.

I maintain that all I ever posted was a pic of the Heritage Foundation document.

Please show us what's been popping up on YOUR computer.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> If you are getting this excited, don't forget your Depends.


I think you could use a diaper change, a warm bottle, and a nap.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> I saw the screen shot referred to.


And she claimed it was porn.

So, what are you saying, that Gerslay was lying about what you claimed you saw?


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> There are photo's of certain individuals whom I'm sure would not like their identities exposed.


Blur out their faces... easily done.

Has nothing to do with me anyway.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I had no idea that creepy little doll was your namesake. Did you have one growing up? Did you resemble it? The girls today pick the American Girl dolls because they look like them.


Another rightie has gone berzerk. Sheesh!


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

lovethelake said:


> So did I. Guess SL needed a much better look regarding her hair. Only a truly mentally ill person takes on the persona of someone else on fb in my opinion. Or only a serious ill AOW needs to continue her sophomoric behavior on other sites, but screams about kp keeping her identity safe.
> 
> My guess is that she is so embarrassed that she will change her avatar again. But alas, the screenshot is out there for all to view as proof of what type of person she is.
> 
> Talk about a war on women. No wonder one could conclude that it is the Democrats that harm women.


What screenshot. I honestly don't know what you're talking about.

Put up or shut up.

My guess is that you think you've once again "discovered" who I am, similar to the way you thought you "discovered" I was Jody Brinskey.

It's so hilarious. I've got you so paranoid, Gersley is HOPING that the women "befriending" her cheating husband is me.

I don't know who on facebook you're referring to... but it ain't me.

If you actually had any proof you were dealing with me, you'd post it.

But you won't because you have no proof that whoever you PRESUME to be me, is actually me.

Geez, at this point, I don't even HAVE to create sockpuppets when I've got you all doing that for me without me ever having to lift a finger.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Geez, after taking a break from this place, I can see things only got worse. What porn????? Are you seriuosly being accused of posting porn here, Lisa? I would laugh, but LTL is barfing "screen shot" all over the place. Those are some serious accusations. 
Purl is being ridiculed by solow. Why? because she won't tolerate hate/ anti semite talk?
The right has gone too far on that one.
If Cherf/KPG posted that, then she deserves to be booted out for good.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

BrattyPatty said:


> Geez,after taking a break from this place, I can see things only got worse. What porn????? are you being accused of posting porn here, Lisa?
> 
> Anti-semite posts? The right has gone too far on that one.
> If Cherf/KPG posted that, then she deserves to be booted out.
> ...


I think Janet was mostly the victim of Admin being "balanced". KPG was suspended too. Some are claiming it's because Janet said she was writing KP's advertisers to badmouth them and that's why she was banned.

Yes, Gerslay or Phil the Wombat said they saw porn when they clicked on a link of mine. The link I had was a copy of a Heritage Foundation document "inventing" the mandate upon which Obamacare was formed.

Gerslay is also claiming I tried to "befriend" her husband on facebook.

It seems like maybe Gerslay's husband is getting "advances" and Gerslay is HOPING it's me... and then Wombat's claiming there was porn there too???

I don't know I'm losing track of their claims actually.

Bottom line, there was no porn from me (likely their OWN computers are infected with porn), and I have no idea who this FB friend of Gerslay's husband is.

I think they're just making up crap... I dunno.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I think you could use a diaper change, a warm bottle, and a nap.


Oh Brat. I am in a bad mood but this post made me laugh. You're hired!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Oh Brat. I am in a bad mood but this post made me laugh. You're hired!


Always happy to make you smile, sweet sloth!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> I think Janet was mostly the victim of Admin being "balanced". KPG was suspended too. Some are claiming it's because Janet said she was writing KP's advertisers to badmouth them and that's why she was banned.
> 
> Yes, Gerslay or Phil the Wombat said they saw porn when they clicked on a link of mine. The link I had was a copy of a Heritage Foundation document "inventing" the mandate upon which Obamacare was formed.
> 
> ...


Looks they created their own cluster...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I had no idea that creepy little doll was your namesake. Did you have one growing up? Did you resemble it? The girls today pick the American Girl dolls because they look like them.


I didn't have one of those but I took the name from it because I wanted a name with "Purl" in it. I resembled Barbie growing up, but with dark hair. How about you?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> My, my, where has your sense of humor gone? It was a joke.


As are all those things you refer to as abuse. My sense of humor is still here - I'm waiting for you to say something funny.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Banning Janet would have been the better choice.


Aha, an example of your humor! Do you do standup IRL?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Re: Soloweygirl - she is much better on Main than she is here. PP - I think we need to refer back to our animal training manual - Chapter 2 - "Ignoring Some Bad Behavior".


But can we spray it with bugspray?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Looks they created their own cluster...


...which luckily, because it's cube-shaped, can be piled into a wall.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> If the wombat is so offended by our conversations, why does she keep coming back?


Because KPG tells her to?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> But can we spray it with bugspray?


Of course!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Because KPG tells her to?


By George! One of her many personalities?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> There is no screen shot that you have that has anything to do with me.
> 
> If you're seeing porn on your computer, I suggest you look into who's visiting porn sites on your computer.
> 
> I assure you, there's never been anything of the sort on or through mine.


I have not, in any of my posts on the subject, referred to porn.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Geez, after taking a break from this place, I can see things only got worse. What porn????? Are you seriuosly being accused of posting porn here, Lisa? I would laugh, but LTL is barfing "screen shot" all over the place. Those are some serious accusations.
> Purl is being ridiculed by solow. Why? because she won't tolerate hate/ anti semite talk?
> The right has gone too far on that one.
> If Cherf/KPG posted that, then she deserves to be booted out for good.


BrattyPatty
following Cherf/KPG's history, her attacks are getting nastier with each name change.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> I think Janet was mostly the victim of Admin being "balanced". KPG was suspended too. Some are claiming it's because Janet said she was writing KP's advertisers to badmouth them and that's why she was banned.
> 
> Yes, Gerslay or Phil the Wombat said they saw porn when they clicked on a link of mine. The link I had was a copy of a Heritage Foundation document "inventing" the mandate upon which Obamacare was formed.
> 
> ...


Now who's getting paranoid?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I had no idea that creepy little doll was your namesake. Did you have one growing up? Did you resemble it? The girls today pick the American Girl dolls because they look like them.


soloweygirl
I think today's girls are not plain Jane as the American Girl Doll. Nothing pretty about that overpriced Toy.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Now who's getting paranoid?


To be honest "wombat" nobody really gives a tinkers damn anymore.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> following Cherf/KPG's history, her attacks are getting nastier with each name change.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Of course!


How about this?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

LOL Susan! That would work too!!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> To be honest "wombat" nobody really gives a tinkers damn anymore.


Then butt out.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Then butt out.


Go scratch!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Go scratch!


Grow up.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Grow a brain.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> Because KPG tells her to?


I just have that creepy feeling that Wombat is not a woman but instead some dirty old vet with a bum leg who's married multiple young asian women and has had umpteen kids with them living in a pig sty on some island somewhere.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Let's not diss our vets.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

This evening's point goes to ( drum roll, please)..........

The advertisements - that were more interesting than most of today's posts, probably including mine, too.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

It's awfully quiet tonite SQ. I think we need to throw a party! Let's line up some great entertainment and food.
There seems to be a cloud hanging over these threads.
One reason is that Janet is not here. So let's throw a party in her honor. What do you say?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> It's awfully quiet tonite SQ. I think we need to throw a party! Let's line up some great entertainment and food.
> There seems to be a cloud hanging over these threads.
> One reason is that Janet is not here. So let's throw a party in her honor. What do you say?


Sure! My evening is just starting. How do you throw a virtual party? Brat - you are crafty with the computer. Post a party scene that comes with party music that we can play.

After the party, I have to go back to being The Sloth. My midnight hour is quickly approaching and I turn back to my virtual self.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Sure! My evening is just starting. How do you throw a virtual party? Brat - you are crafty with the computer. Post a party scene that comes with party music that we can play.
> 
> After the party, I have to go back to being The Sloth. My midnight hour is quickly approaching and I turn back to my virtual self.


what is your favorite kind of music?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Chopin and Wagner - none of them suitable. But I always pictured Cooke a smart-alecky teen sitting on a soda shoppe stool snapping her gum. So it must be Elvis Music.!


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> I have not, in any of my posts on the subject, referred to porn.


You said you saw what Gerslay saw. She said it was "porn".

Except now Gerslay is saying she never actually saw anything but she heard from someone else that they saw something.....

I understand your lot thinks you're so keen, Philomena, that you've discovered my real identity. Those are the kind of delusions that come from getting food poisoning at some unregulated cafe in the South Pacific.

But, whoever Gerri's husband is flirting with online... it ain't me.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Chopin and Wagner - none of them suitable. But I always pictured Cooke a smart-alecky teen sitting on a soda shoppe stool snapping her gum. So it must be Elvis Music.!


Oh yeah!!! Let's mix it up a little! Elvis and the Malt Shop music.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8OlDPqYBLw




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-DuC0tE7V4


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> Now who's getting paranoid?


Not me, that's for sure.

I don't even HAVE to create sockpuppets as y'all are so paranoid, you're "discovering" some all on your own!! They don't actually have anything to do with me... other than I get the pleasure of watching y'all freak out over things that don't exist!!


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

BrattyPatty said:


> Let's not diss our vets.


Not dissing vets in general. Just the kind of vet I described.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Dance Ballerina Dance!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

And a little doo ***, SQ?





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysVLzXWnTzA




and finally Chopin for you


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh yeah!!! Let's mix it up a little! Elvis and the Malt Shop music.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Utterly Fab choices. I had so much fun dancing with you. Priceless music! Great party. Thanks Brat, our official DJ.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

It certainly lifted my mood, SQ! You can dance, woman!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> And a little doo ***, SQ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> I just have that creepy feeling that Wombat is not a woman but instead some dirty old vet with a bum leg who's married multiple young asian women and has had umpteen kids with them living in a pig sty on some island somewhere.


Creepy feeling? You are a creep.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> Not me, that's for sure.
> 
> I don't even HAVE to create sockpuppets as y'all are so paranoid, you're "discovering" some all on your own!! They don't actually have anything to do with me... other than I get the pleasure of watching y'all freak out over things that don't exist!!


Is that right? Well stop posting your paranoid posts and maybe I'll be convinced!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Grow a brain.


Are you as ditsy as your avatar looks?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Is that right? Well stop posting your paranoid posts and maybe I'll be convinced!


 :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQ, here is the one I wanted to post.
I was very lucky to live in the age of such changing music. Everything from Steve and Edie, Louis Armstrong, Ella, Dinah Washington, doo ***, Elvis, and of course the surf music and the Beatles and classical and classic rock. Here's Bobby live:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Will you guys stop with the pissing matches? It's been 2 days of it already. Why not open a new thread and carry it on there?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Let's not diss our vets.


Let's not forget the vet with the Medal of Honor that she dissed.

But oh? Am I imagining that one too?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Will you guys stop with the pissing matches? It's been 2 days of it already. Why not open a new thread and carry it on there?


Take your own advice hypocrite.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Word.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Let's not forget the vet with the Medal of Honor that she dissed.
> 
> But oh? Am I imagining that one too?


I don't know, Gerri, ask her.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Will you guys stop with the pissing matches? It's been 2 days of it already. Why not open a new thread and carry it on there?


Is this a closed thread? I must have missed the invitation?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I don't know, Gerri, ask her.


No need...we already got her number!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> No need...we already got her number!


Good! Go call her. Your little buddy got suspended and you are here to what? Retaliate?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Enough.


----------



## Pixiedust (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey Bratty!
Thanks for posting those fun songs. They bring back a lot of memories.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Of course!


Wasp and Hornet? or Ant and Roach? Or could we get one for nits and knits?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> How about this?


Perfect! I'm ordering a bottle tonight.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> I just have that creepy feeling that Wombat is not a woman but instead some dirty old vet with a bum leg who's married multiple young asian women and has had umpteen kids with them living in a pig sty on some island somewhere.


Haven't I always said it doesn't write like a woman? Considering its last few messages, it doesn't write like an adult either. I hope those kids don't depend on it to guide them through life.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Creepy feeling? You are a creep.


Wow! What a way with words! I'm sure we're all impressed.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Is that right? Well stop posting your paranoid posts and maybe I'll be convinced!


The rest of us enjoy her "paranoid posts." Maybe she doesn't write to convince you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Let's not forget the vet with the Medal of Honor that she dissed.
> 
> But oh? Am I imagining that one too?


Would you explain that, you who diss wounded military every time your purple heart shows up?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Take your own advice hypocrite.


More golden words. Are you sure you're not KPG? The style is so similar.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> SQ, here is the one I wanted to post.
> I was very lucky to live in the age of such changing music. Everything from Steve and Edie, Louis Armstrong, Ella, Dinah Washington, doo ***, Elvis, and of course the surf music and the Beatles and classical and classic rock. Here's Bobby live:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Super duper! Big thanks. Do you remember how he died?


Wasn't it lung cancer? I know he died young.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> More golden words. Are you sure you're not KPG? The style is so similar.


I have always thought she has multiple personalities, Purl. They must have a helluva time together!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I hope the island loses WiFi coverage.



VocalLisa said:


> I just have that creepy feeling that Wombat is not a woman but instead some dirty old vet with a bum leg who's married multiple young asian women and has had umpteen kids with them living in a pig sty on some island somewhere.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm sure it was not intended, just like the poor pigs out there, but it's best to chose our comparisons carefully. Thanks for the reminder Patty. Good to see you.



BrattyPatty said:


> Let's not diss our vets.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Now that's a low bar.



SQM said:


> This evening's point goes to ( drum roll, please)..........
> 
> The advertisements - that were more interesting than most of today's posts, probably including mine, too.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey Patty. I wanted to tell you how much I like your avatar. Reds of the world unite.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah, pissing matches are smelly. Where's my Chanel #5?



BrattyPatty said:


> Will you guys stop with the pissing matches? It's been 2 days of it already. Why not open a new thread and carry it on there?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...if they'd only stay together and play alone. >>>



BrattyPatty said:


> I have always thought she has multiple personalities, Purl. They must have a helluva time together!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Wasn't it lung cancer? I know he died young.


He had a congenital heart problem. He knew for a long time he would die young. Worked his a** off to be the best singer he could be before the end, and succeeded.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

A Huntin' We Will Go
A Huntin' We Will Go

Today I am organizing a hunt for a "lawyer" to plead Cooke's position with admin. If you think you have the right stuff - and that doesn't refer to a D cup, please write a short post telling us why you will be good for the job. I will announce the winner this evening.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> A Huntin' We Will Go
> A Huntin' We Will Go
> 
> Today I am organizing a hunt for a "lawyer" to plead Cooke's position with admin. If you think you have the right stuff - and that doesn't refer to a D cup, please write a short post telling us why you will be good for the job. I will announce the winner this evening.


Why are we discussing this here? There are other threads we could go to where we'd be left in peace.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

*Are you still arguing about The Heritage Foundation screenshot YOU posted on page 113? If so, how easily you forget what you yourself have done.* If you've taken up a new cudgel and posted some other screenshot, please don't bother to tell me what an idiotic, moronic imbecile I am. I don't need your abuse and won't tolerate it. This is how you make me feel. And so you won't get confused, I see you as the one using the hammer and me being the one getting it on the head.







































VocalLisa said:


> What screenshot. I honestly don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Put up or shut up.
> 
> ...


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

This is the only active thread now. Did I disclose info that everyone is not aware of?


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Why are we discussing this here? There are other threads we could go to where we'd be left in peace.


Ditto! It is "unwatch" time.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Why are we discussing this here? There are other threads we could go to where we'd be left in peace.


Poor Purl
sure like your optimism. Those folks are attached to us with Velcro. We are the only source of factual information for them since they are not allowed to view anything other than Faux Entertainment. Did you hear the Republican Women urging Women to marry in order to have security? Now there is a frightening thought and idiotic to boot. That certainly will make for barefoot and pregnant once again. They are desperate I guess to create future Voters. Hard for them to increase their numbers at present.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

SQM said:


> This is the only active thread now. Did I disclose info that everyone is not aware of?


We're all disclosing info about ourselves when we're online anywhere. *This site, like any other, is supposed to guarantee your privacy in general.* But, notice what advertising appears on any page here that you're looking at. *It's tailored to meet your specific interest because you expressed them here.* This happens wherever you are online.

The problem that I think is *the most serious and should be reported to Admin as soon as you see it, is if anyone here says they have personal information about you.* This means they've done something shady, a bit of hacking maybe, and it *should never be tolerated.* whether the person who says they have personal info has it or not. *It is always possible that someone who says they know who you are in the "real" world is lying to get attention and make you feel afraid to say what you want to.*


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Which spray you use, "Wasp and Hornet" or "Ant and Roach" depends on which wine you should drink depending on what pest you're trying to get rid of. (That's a joke. A very small joke.)


BrattyPatWy said:


> Of course!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Admin is capricious and incompetent. If it does something that makes good sense, like suspending KPG, it means Admin had an accidental moment of lucidity. Stay tuned, saying this may get me kicked off KP.


VocalLisa said:


> I think Janet was mostly the victim of Admin being "balanced". KPG was suspended too. Some are claiming it's because Janet said she was writing KP's advertisers to badmouth them and that's why she was banned.
> 
> Yes, Gerslay or Phil the Wombat said they saw porn when they clicked on a link of mine. The link I had was a copy of a Heritage Foundation document "inventing" the mandate upon which Obamacare was formed.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Like Patty said, let's not diss our vets. And while you're at it, try not to show that you are a racist when it comes to Asian women.


VocalLisa said:


> I just have that creepy feeling that Wombat is not a woman but instead some dirty old vet with a bum leg who's married multiple young asian women and has had umpteen kids with them living in a pig sty on some island somewhere.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I only addressed the subject of whether you folks were still arguing about the Heritage Foundation screenshot. You may be as obnoxious as all get out, but *I don't believe you would post porn anywhere, anytime.* Whether Gerslay saw porn hasn't been proven anyway. Who knows where *her* computer led her. *That's not your responsibility.* Gerslay has to look at her own computer to find out what's wrong with it. *Gerslay and Gerslay only, is responsible for what she sees, and shouldn't pin it on you.*


VocalLisa said:


> You said you saw what Gerslay saw. She said it was "porn".
> 
> Except now Gerslay is saying she never actually saw anything but she heard from someone else that they saw something.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Whether Gerslay saw porn hasn't been proven anyway. Who knows where *her* computer led her. *That's not your responsibility.* Gerslay has to look at her own computer to find out what's wrong with it. *Gerslay and Gerslay only, is responsible for what she sees, and shouldn't pin it on you.*


MIB...it HAS been proven that I did NOT see porn on my computer and I never said that I did. I said I was warned by someone else not to open something...VL is distorting my posts to cause trouble. Her typical MO!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> MIB...it HAS been proven that I did NOT see porn on my computer and I never said that I did. I said I was warned by someone else not to open something...VL is distorting my posts to cause trouble. Her typical MO!


I don't care. You are just as good at VL at messing around with useless posts.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I don't care. You are just as good at VL at messing around with useless posts.


You cared enough to make a big *bold* post about it. I'm just setting the record straight.

Peace to you.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> But can we spray it with bugspray?


This must be you being "mildly abusive".

I must have hit the nail squarely on its head when calling your out for being abusive. I know I said the subject was closed and let you have the last word in your post that followed, which has been proven not to be your last word. Why should anyone take your word for anything, as you have proven it means nothing.

Since you are playing the blame game, how about putting some blame on your friends as they exhibit their abusive behavior? Oh yeah, in order to recognize it in your friends, you first need to recognize it in yourself. We both know that ain't gonna happen.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Solo, you are calling the kettle black. You can be sharp and abusive as everyone else on both sides can be. Take your dolly, blankie, and pacifier and go play with your friends. You have none here.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Haven't I always said it doesn't write like a woman? Considering its last few messages, it doesn't write like an adult either. I hope those kids don't depend on it to guide them through life.


More mild abuse?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> More mild abuse?


Purl, I think Solow has a crush on you. Look how she follows you around constantly.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> *Are you still arguing about The Heritage Foundation screenshot YOU posted on page 113? If so, how easily you forget what you yourself have done.* If you've taken up a new cudgel and posted some other screenshot, please don't bother to tell me what an idiotic, moronic imbecile I am. I don't need your abuse and won't tolerate it. This is how you make me feel. And so you won't get confused, I see you as the one using the hammer and me being the one getting it on the head.


MIB, she hasn't forgotten what she has done. She is just lying about doing it. Since her friends are going along with the lies, they are liars as well. No surprise there.

You can stop hitting yourself now, you don't deserve it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> MIB, she hasn't forgotten what she has done. She is just lying about doing it. Since her friends are going along with the lies, they are liars as well. No surprise there.
> 
> You can stop hitting yourself now, you don't deserve it.


Oh my, did someone take your lollipop away, solow? 
Some of us don't know what _really_ transpired and it should be left between the 2 it concerns.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Solo, you are calling the kettle black. You can be sharp and abusive as everyone else on both sides can be. Take your dolly, blankie, and pacifier and go play with your friends. You have none here.


I never have and never will consider you a friend. You can be certain of that.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh my, did someone take your lollipop away, solow?
> Some of us don't know what _really_ transpired and it should be left between the 2 it concerns.


Then it is high time you learned what has transpired. Go ask your friends.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I never have and never will consider you a friend. You can be certain of that.


I was hoping you wouldn't. But needles to say, nobody here is your "friend". What's wrong? Is it so boring over in DP that you have to come over here and stalk Purl and leave very lame wise cracks?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Then it is high time you learned what has transpired. Go ask your friends.


It doesn't concern me. Maybe you should act the same way, unless you were involved or a "victim" of it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> sure like your optimism. Those folks are attached to us with Velcro. We are the only source of factual information for them since they are not allowed to view anything other than Faux Entertainment. Did you hear the Republican Women urging Women to marry in order to have security? Now there is a frightening thought and idiotic to boot. That certainly will make for barefoot and pregnant once again. They are desperate I guess to create future Voters. Hard for them to increase their numbers at present.


Women can have just as much security if not more by staying single. These people scare the bejeezus out of me, Huck! My thought is that they wnat them to marry and make more workers to further line their pockets.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

=)


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> =)


Its just as bad to infer that someone is anti-Semitic (when they aren't) as it is to be anti-Semitic.

Shame on you!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Her words are there for everyone to see. No shame here.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> You cared enough to make a big *bold* post about it. I'm just setting the record straight.
> Peace to you.


*I stand corrected and apologize for forgetting what you had said about porn on your computer.* I went back and read several days of your posts and am now clear and up to date on what you've said.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> *I stand corrected and apologize for forgetting what you had said about porn on your computer.* I went back and read several days of your posts and am now clear and up to date on what you've said.


Thank you Maid


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> This must be you being "mildly abusive".
> 
> I must have hit the nail squarely on its head when calling your out for being abusive. I know I said the subject was closed and let you have the last word in your post that followed, which has been proven not to be your last word. Why should anyone take your word for anything, as you have proven it means nothing.
> 
> Since you are playing the blame game, how about putting some blame on your friends as they exhibit their abusive behavior? Oh yeah, in order to recognize it in your friends, you first need to recognize it in yourself. We both know that ain't gonna happen.


I recognize it in myself and in my friends, and I realize what's causing it. If you don't, then that's too bad. I have always found it fascinating that you people can cry about being abused but never notice how abusive you are. That's why I've started pointing out your own abusive speech. At least realize you're doing it and develop a sense of proportion. Maybe then you won't get on something like Domestic Violence and cry about being verbally abused here to women who've been beaten and threatened and cursed at in their own homes.

The bugspray reference seems to have gone over your head (yuk yuk); one of us had had to deal with her son's lice recently, and it naturally made us think of how we were Rid of one pest. That gave rise to bugspray, since there are always more pests. Have you forgotten those posters your friends continue to display insulting the President and his family? These are insults to everyone who voted for him. So is bugspray really something you want to start something over?

Or have you become extra-sensitive since ACA signups went over the roof and you know it's going to last a while?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> More mild abuse?


A lot milder than what it (I don't think this is a woman, and I can't be certain it's a man) has accused me of, both in public and, disgustingly, in private. But I know you've never seen the public abuse because you only read messages from us, while you look for our infractions. If you're going to remain only partly informed, maybe you should keep your opinion to yourself.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Purl, I think Solow has a crush on you. Look how she follows you around constantly.


I know, Patty. I've even pointed it out to her. Yet she keeps coming.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Its just as bad to infer that someone is anti-Semitic (when they aren't) as it is to be anti-Semitic.
> 
> Shame on you!


I think you mean "imply," not "infer," Ms. Wordsmith. And there was obvious anti-Semitism tossed at Jews here, no implication or inference necessary.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Women can have just as much security if not more by staying single. These people scare the bejeezus out of me, Huck! My thought is that they wnat them to marry and make more workers to further line their pockets.


BrattyPatty
I think you are on the correct track - creating a cheap labor force. The right Right must be on a Diet spiked with dummying down Vitamins. Anyone of sound mind could NEVER subscribe to some of the stuff the Tea Partiers are trying to promote. Ever wonder why Sheldon Adelson is so desperate as well as Shaun McCutcheon? They call spending MILLIONS freedom of speech - where does that put the working stiff? I guess totally speechless.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> A Huntin' We Will Go
> A Huntin' We Will Go
> 
> Today I am organizing a hunt for a "lawyer" to plead Cooke's position with admin. If you think you have the right stuff - and that doesn't refer to a D cup, please write a short post telling us why you will be good for the job. I will announce the winner this evening.


LMAO!!!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> I think you are on the correct track - creating a cheap labor force. The right Right must be on a Diet spiked with dummying down Vitamins. Anyone of sound mind could NEVER subscribe to some of the stuff the Tea Partiers are trying to promote. Ever wonder why Sheldon Adelson is so desperate as well as Shaun McCutcheon? They call spending MILLIONS freedom of speech - where does that put the working stiff? I guess totally speechless.


Huck, Adelson just wants to make sure his casinos can continue to make him billions without restriction, so he buys congressmen to try to stop on-line gambling. McCutcheon may have other motives than pure greed, but the bottom line is that rich people in this country act as if they expect to own _everything_, not just the huge percentage they already have.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I don't have anything against someone being wealthy. But I do have a problem with the wealthy hoarding the money and keeping the economy down.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I don't have anything against someone being wealthy. But I do have a problem with the wealthy hoarding the money and keeping the economy down.


...at the same time being praised as job-creators, which they are - in China.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> ...at the same time being praised as job-creators, which they are - in China.


The bad thing about that is that the products we get back are substandard. Fisher Price toys are forever being called back or exposed for containing substances that are toxic for kids. I think their morals went to China along with the jobs. If I had anything to say about it, I would charge a very high import tax on American goods made in China.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> The bad thing about that is that the products we get back are substandard. Fisher Price toys are forever being called back or exposed for containing substances that are toxic for kids. I think their morals went to China along with the jobs. If I had anything to say about it, I would charge a very high import tax on American goods made in China.


Do you mean the way the Chinese charge on American-made goods sold in China?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Do you mean the way the Chinese charge on American-made goods sold in China?


Let me put it like this. If you take your business completely out of the country and kill thousands of jobs by doing so to save a dollar, then, yes. The same line of import taxes that we pay for German made cars, or textiles from the Middle East.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Let me put it like this. If you take your business completely out of the country and kill thousands of jobs by doing so to save a dollar, then, yes. The same line of import taxes that we pay for German made cars, or textiles from the Middle East.


I'm all in favor of that, but we'd be fighting American corporations, who now have more human rights than American taxpayers.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

And that is the whole problem, Purl. I say let's fight them!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM wrote:
A Huntin' We Will Go
A Huntin' We Will Go

Today I am organizing a hunt for a "lawyer" to plead Cooke's position with admin. If you think you have the right stuff - and that doesn't refer to a D cup, please write a short post telling us why you will be good for the job. I will announce the winner this evening.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

LMAO!!! Some dim wits on the right are taking this seriously, SQ. Only on KP!!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> And that is the whole problem, Purl. I say let's fight them!


Let's put up our dukes. And our Empresses, Patty.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> LMAO!!! Some dim wits on the right are taking this seriously, SQ. Only on KP!!


I took it seriously, so you can include at least one dimwit on the left. What are our righty friends doing about it?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I don't have anything against someone being wealthy. But I do have a problem with the wealthy hoarding the money and keeping the economy down.


And I have a problem with them tripling their wealth while keeping their workers' wages flat.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> VocalLisa said:
> 
> 
> > I just have that creepy feeling that Wombat is not a woman but instead some dirty old vet with a bum leg who's married multiple young asian women and has had umpteen kids with them living in a pig sty on some island somewhere.
> ...


So, basically you're saying "it takes one to know one"?

Hmmm interesting that you're not denying my perception of you is correct.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> Haven't I always said it doesn't write like a woman? Considering its last few messages, it doesn't write like an adult either. I hope those kids don't depend on it to guide them through life.


Speaking of War on Women,



> Cebu police bust Chinese-led human trafficking ring
> 
> Cebu police arrest the Chinese leader of an alleged trafficking ring whose call center supposedly uses a dating website to promote match-making or the mail-order bride scheme ...
> 
> ...


These are the kinds of places where creepy old men marry multiple young Asian women, have children and then sell them off to the sex trafficking market.

These kids end chained up in the basements of men in Australia or the US or European countries, so it's not like places like Lapu-Lapu.

_Unfortunately these places though can attract a certain kind of sicko who seek out wives that look like little girls and then force them to procreate so they can make money off of the kids._


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Gerslay said:


> Its just as bad to infer that someone is anti-Semitic (when they aren't) as it is to be anti-Semitic.
> 
> Shame on you!


And it's even worse to make excuses for anti-semites, when they are clearly anti-semetic.

Shame on you.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

MaidInBedlam said:


> *Are you still arguing about The Heritage Foundation screenshot YOU posted on page 113? If so, how easily you forget what you yourself have done.*


What the hell are you talking about?

I posted a copy of a Heritage Foundation document.

Gerslay and her friends somehow see porn on their computers.

If they're seeing porn on their computers, then they should check who's using their computer to view porn as they probably have some sort of virus.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

MaidInBedlam said:


> We're all disclosing info about ourselves when we're online anywhere. *This site, like any other, is supposed to guarantee your privacy in general.* But, notice what advertising appears on any page here that you're looking at. *It's tailored to meet your specific interest because you expressed them here.* This happens wherever you are online.
> 
> The problem that I think is *the most serious and should be reported to Admin as soon as you see it, is if anyone here says they have personal information about you.* This means they've done something shady, a bit of hacking maybe, and it *should never be tolerated.* whether the person who says they have personal info has it or not. *It is always possible that someone who says they know who you are in the "real" world is lying to get attention and make you feel afraid to say what you want to.*


Agreed 100%

That's what I was trying to point out to Gerslay when she threatened Janet Cooke.

She even called Janet "stupid" for leaving herself so open to losing her online privacy.

When I pointed out to Gerslay, that it took me all of 30 seconds to find out HER full name and where she lived etc... THAT'S when the proverbial crap hit the fan.

She could dish it out, but she couldn't take it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> These are the kinds of places where creepy old men marry multiple young Asian women, have children and then sell them off to the sex trafficking market.
> 
> These kids end chained up in the basements of men in Australia or the US or European countries, so it's not like places like Lapu-Lapu.
> 
> _Unfortunately these places though can attract a certain kind of sicko who seek out wives that look like little girls and then force them to procreate so they can make money off of the kids._


This is worse than creepy; it's disturbingly gruesome, in fact, horrific. But is it just another thing that men do to women because they _can_, because they're physically bigger and don't have to rely on intelligence? I suspect for the men involved it's just another business, supplying a commodity that's wanted, like running a fast-food restaurant.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> A lot milder than what it (I don't think this is a woman, and I can't be certain it's a man) has accused me of, both in public and, disgustingly, in private. But I know you've never seen the public abuse because you only read messages from us, while you look for our infractions. If you're going to remain only partly informed, maybe you should keep your opinion to yourself.


You made my private message to you public, where I called you a creep for using sexual innuendo when referring to a post from VL re one of my posts so don't you DARE state that anything I have ever said to you in private was disgusting.

Calling someone a creep is nothing compared to you when you suggested a "widow should lick a divorcee" (quote/unquote you). It's out there for everyone to read.

And again, I have never insulted anyone by calling them a moron, imbecile, idiot and all of the rest of it like you have on numerous occasions. And now I'm an "it" because you can't decide whether I'm male or female. Charming, really charming.

So consider yourself fully informed and keep YOUR opinion to yourself.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> Agreed 100%
> 
> That's what I was trying to point out to Gerslay when she threatened Janet Cooke.
> 
> ...


And YOU'VE never called anyone STUPID? That's a laugh. You know, you really are a creep. First you state you suspect me of being a dirty old vet etc., and then post an article about the very same thing probably with the intention of reinforcing your original "perception" of me.

I'm really starting to think that somehow, you are part of admin because you continue to write outrageous and puerile things about people and yet no action is taken against you. Out of everyone posting within this group you are the most vile, aggressive, insulting, gutter-mouthed and disgusting. You do it because you're on-line and there are no consequences.

And you admitted in this post exactly what MIB was saying should be reported to admin - that it took you "all of 30 seconds" to find out Gerslays name etc., So you've done that have you? Gained someone's private information?

SHAME ON YOU.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> You made my private message to you public, where I called you a creep for using sexual innuendo when referring to a post from VL re one of my posts so don't you DARE state that anything I have ever said to you in private was disgusting.
> 
> Calling someone a creep is nothing compared to you when you suggested a widow should lick a divorcee (quote/unquote you). It's out there for everyone to read.
> 
> ...


Okay, now I see you didn't even read correctly what I wrote. I _never_ said anything about widows licking divorcees, no matter how many times you might say (quote/unquote you). If you believe I said it, find the message where I did so and prove yourself. *If that's how you understood it, it was in your mind, not mine.* And of course I made your message public; it was laughable, and I didn't want to keep the laughs to myself.

Moreover, if you look further back than that, you'll see I always referred to you as "it" because your writing is not that of a woman; it was only after the fuss you made over the word "divorcee" that I thought you might be a woman who'd recently been divorced. And big deal - you've never used any of the common names people throwing around insults might use. That hardly makes you a superior person.

Okay, so now I've been informed, whatever that means. Whatever strange French phrase you think up to insult me with, I was called far worse by your good friend. And my opinions will be shared whenever and wherever I choose to share them. The US currently has freedom of speech and probably will for at least a few more years.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Okay, now I see you didn't even read correctly what I wrote. I _never_ said anything about widows licking divorcees, no matter how many times you might say (quote/unquote you). If you believe I said it, find the message where I did so and prove yourself. *If that's how you understood it, it was in your mind, not mine.* And of course I made your message public; it was laughable, and I didn't want to keep the laughs to myself.
> 
> Moreover, if you look further back than that, you'll see I always referred to you as "it" because your writing is not that of a woman; it was only after the fuss you made over the word "divorcee" that I thought you might be a woman who'd recently been divorced. And big deal - you've never used any of the common names people throwing around insults might use. That hardly makes you a superior person.
> 
> Okay, so now I've been informed, whatever that means. Whatever strange French phrase you think up to insult me with, I was called far worse by your good friend. And my opinions will be shared whenever and wherever I choose to share them. The US currently has freedom of speech and probably will for at least a few more years.


What, foul-mouthed? That's what you are when you call people moron etc., and boo hoo about my friend calling you whatever she has, you deserved it you great big old baby.

And as far as your suggesting a widow lick a divorcee, you wrote it, you wear it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> What, foul-mouthed? That's what you are when you call people moron etc., and boo hoo about my friend calling you whatever she has, you deserved it you great big old baby.
> 
> And as far as your suggesting a widow lick a divorcee, you wrote it, you wear it.


 http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-246779-40.html#5035425 . I hope it fits. And I expect an apology, you stupid old wombat.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Agreed 100%
> 
> That's what I was trying to point out to Gerslay when she threatened Janet Cooke.
> 
> ...


You are LYING as usual...I never said Janet was "stupid".


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> And it's even worse to make excuses for anti-semites, when they are clearly anti-semetic.
> 
> Shame on you.


LYING again...I have never made excuses for anti-semites.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> What the hell are you talking about?
> 
> I posted a copy of a Heritage Foundation document.
> 
> ...


And still LYING...I never said I saw porn on my computer.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> And YOU'VE never called anyone STUPID? That's a laugh. You know, you really are a creep. First you state you suspect me of being a dirty old vet etc., and then post an article about the very same thing probably with the intention of reinforcing your original "perception" of me.
> 
> I'm really starting to think that somehow, you are part of admin because you continue to write outrageous and puerile things about people and yet no action is taken against you. Out of everyone posting within this group you are the most vile, aggressive, insulting, gutter-mouthed and disgusting. You do it because you're on-line and there are no consequences.
> 
> ...


You are EXACTLY right...and she continues to use that knowledge to threaten me both publically and privately.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I see you're not up to date. Usually, it's a good idea to be so around here. See my post to Gerslay on page 128. Then find a comfy place to sit and relax. Your language is unbecoming to a person who claims to be fairly intelligent.


VocalLisa said:


> What the hell are you talking about?
> 
> I posted a copy of a Heritage Foundation document.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm with you Patty. I say it helps to refute the lies.



BrattyPatty said:


> And that is the whole problem, Purl. I say let's fight them!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm ready. Onward.



Poor Purl said:


> Let's put up our dukes. And our Empresses, Patty.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> And I have a problem with them tripling their wealth while keeping their workers' wages flat.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Retching.......



VocalLisa said:


> These are the kinds of places where creepy old men marry multiple young Asian women, have children and then sell them off to the sex trafficking market.
> 
> These kids end chained up in the basements of men in Australia or the US or European countries, so it's not like places like Lapu-Lapu.
> 
> _Unfortunately these places though can attract a certain kind of sicko who seek out wives that look like little girls and then force them to procreate so they can make money off of the kids._


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I recognize it in myself and in my friends, and I realize what's causing it. If you don't, then that's too bad. I have always found it fascinating that you people can cry about being abused but never notice how abusive you are. That's why I've started pointing out your own abusive speech. At least realize you're doing it and develop a sense of proportion. Maybe then you won't get on something like Domestic Violence and cry about being verbally abused here to women who've been beaten and threatened and cursed at in their own homes.
> 
> The bugspray reference seems to have gone over your head (yuk yuk); one of us had had to deal with her son's lice recently, and it naturally made us think of how we were Rid of one pest. That gave rise to bugspray, since there are always more pests. Have you forgotten those posters your friends continue to display insulting the President and his family? These are insults to everyone who voted for him. So is bugspray really something you want to start something over?
> 
> Or have you become extra-sensitive since ACA signups went over the roof and you know it's going to last a while?


Seriously? This is what you came up with? When you can actually see and tell the truth about yourself, we just might have something to talk about.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MIB Unfortunately we have recently received proof that, at KP, hacking and exposing one's private information is no worse than calling an idiot an idiot. I'm saddened and frustrated. I even politely requested clarification of the rules and heard the sounds of silence.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> You made my private message to you public, where I called you a creep for using sexual innuendo when referring to a post from VL re one of my posts so don't you DARE state that anything I have ever said to you in private was disgusting.
> 
> Calling someone a creep is nothing compared to you when you suggested a "widow should lick a divorcee" (quote/unquote you). It's out there for everyone to read.
> 
> ...


Wombatnomore - Consider the source, it explains it all. They really are such a "charming" bunch, aren't they?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> You are EXACTLY right...and she continues to use that knowledge to threaten me both publically and privately.


And all the while lying about doing so.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Wombatnomore - Consider the source, it explains it all. They really are such a "charming" bunch, aren't they?


soloweygirl
yes, charming we are. Confirmed by our significant others.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

It is fascinating to see the pots, especially those which need a good scrub with something like the old Octagon soap, keep calling us shiny stainless steel kettles worthless. 

SQM, Poor Purl, damemary, Patty, and other sensible women contributing to this forum, is it worth our key strokes to try to help the poor wretches wearing blinders to keep their closed minds along their chosen path understand anything. Whatever slander they throw our way, at least we think before we speak, show our wicked senses of humor, and try patiently as kindergarten teachers to move matters in a civil direction.

People whose sensibilities are at the ultra right end of the bell curve are entitled to their opinion. I respect their right to their opinion even though I consider it slanted too far from a position of kindness or understanding of those who need the support of society to survive. So many of the helpless people in our midst were once fetuses these right wing women would have defended as having a right to life to their last breath. Now these people were born, are human beings and no longer fetuses, and it is those of us with a more liberal view point who try to find compassionate solutions to their problems. 

If one considers oneself "prolife", one should work double time to provide the means for a worthwhile life for the post birth population. That means affordable health care, mental health services, jobs handicapped people of all ilk can handle to live with dignity and a feeling of self worth. And a chance for capable people to prosper as we did in the post WWII years. To move from renting a one bedroom walkup to owning a modest, comfortable home.

I also have a long time conviction that people's personal life choices regarding themselves, their own bodies, their own happenstances of who they love, should never be politicized. It is government interference in the depth of who each individual is. There has to be balance, with laws to protect us from predators. But laws seem to be designed more and more to allow the predatory banks and businesses to ride roughshod over the rights of the general populace to clean air, clean water, affordable food, on and on.

So we have to keep on promoting those few politicians who remember that they are supposed to serve their constituents, those businesses that pay liveable wages, and proselytize the lethargic among us to learn how to make the system work for us 99%. We are the backbone of the country, but the spineless self servers keep walking on us. And maligning us with their hysterical rants.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Who? What? I don't see anything....just us and other open-minded folks searching for reason.



MarilynKnits said:


> It is fascinating to see the pots, especially those which need a good scrub with something like the old Octagon soap, keep calling us shiny stainless steel kettles worthless.
> 
> SQM, Poor Purl, damemary, Patty, and other sensible women contributing to this forum, is it worth our key strokes to try to help the poor wretches wearing blinders to keep their closed minds along their chosen path understand anything. Whatever slander they throw our way, at least we think before we speak, show our wicked senses of humor, and try patiently as kindergarten teachers to move matters in a civil direction.
> 
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> yes, charming we are. Confirmed by our significant others.


You are so right, Huck!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Same here. No complaints.



BrattyPatty said:


> You are so right, Huck!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-246779-40.html#5035425 . I hope it fits. And I expect an apology, you stupid old wombat.


Whaaa! Whaaa!

Apologize to you? You have got to be joking. So what, I didn't get the quote exactly right but the innuendo was the same, you pathetic old baby.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

=)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Great cartoon on reasons to vote Republican. Well put.



BrattyPatty said:


> =)


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> It is fascinating to see the pots, especially those which need a good scrub with something like the old Octagon soap, keep calling us shiny stainless steel kettles worthless.
> 
> SQM, Poor Purl, damemary, Patty, and other sensible women contributing to this forum, is it worth our key strokes to try to help the poor wretches wearing blinders to keep their closed minds along their chosen path understand anything. Whatever slander they throw our way, at least we think before we speak, show our wicked senses of humor, and try patiently as kindergarten teachers to move matters in a civil direction.


All wasted key strokes here. You are sanctimonious, trite and a try-hard just rehashing the same old junk as usual. Go waste your key strokes on something else.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Dear Marilyknits, I enjoy your thoughtful comments. Thanks for taking time to post.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Whoever thought that we would be in this same situation again???


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Dear Marilyknits, I enjoy your thoughtful comments. Thanks for taking time to post.


Ditto!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Susan B Anthony "No self respecting woman should wish or work for the success of a party that ignores her sex."

Looks like it's coming round the mountain again.



BrattyPatty said:


> Whoever thought that we would be in this same situation again???


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Whaaa! Whaaa!
> 
> Apologize to you? You have got to be joking. So what, I didn't get the quote exactly right but the innuendo was the same, you pathetic old baby.


Ah, the queen of dishing out but not being able to take it. Were you a play ground bully as a child, too?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You gotta get your experience somewhere. It's much more difficult dealing with adults.



MarilynKnits said:


> Ah, the queen of dishing out but not being able to take it. Were you a play ground bully as a child, too?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> =)


BrattyPatty
Nice post - right on the money. The bottom of the Republicans will never be smart enough to grasp what the top has in mind for them.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Whoever thought that we would be in this same situation again???


BrattyPatty
Need to resurect Susan B. Anthony. Nothing ever changes for long and that is why it is so very important to study history.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Seriously? This is what you came up with? When you can actually see and tell the truth about yourself, we just might have something to talk about.


But then we'd both have to do that, and this is hardly the appropriate place for me to expose any more of myself than has been exposed for me.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Wombatnomore - Consider the source, it explains it all. They really are such a "charming" bunch, aren't they?


You have no idea what you're talking about, but that's never stopped you yet, has it?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> And all the while lying about doing so.


Poor truth-telling babies. Want your pacifiers?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> It is fascinating to see the pots, especially those which need a good scrub with something like the old Octagon soap, keep calling us shiny stainless steel kettles worthless.
> 
> SQM, Poor Purl, damemary, Patty, and other sensible women contributing to this forum, is it worth our key strokes to try to help the poor wretches wearing blinders to keep their closed minds along their chosen path understand anything. Whatever slander they throw our way, at least we think before we speak, show our wicked senses of humor, and try patiently as kindergarten teachers to move matters in a civil direction.
> 
> ...


Thanks again, Marilyn. You always come through.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Whaaa! Whaaa!
> 
> Apologize to you? You have got to be joking. So what, I didn't get the quote exactly right but the innuendo was the same, you pathetic old baby.


If you think so, then you are illiterate. You didn't get *the sense* of the quote, and you still obviously don't understand it. But if the thought of widows and divorcees bothers you, I won't mention them again, provided you don't either.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Same here. No complaints.


And here as well.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> =)


That's the GOP in a nutshell. And a nutshell is where it belongs. Punctuated correctly, that would be nuts' hell.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Whoever thought that we would be in this same situation again???


As long as Congress continues to be the opposite of Progress, this will keep happening. The coming elections are vital.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> =)


And we have a winner!!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> It is fascinating to see the pots, especially those which need a good scrub with something like the old Octagon soap, keep calling us shiny stainless steel kettles worthless.
> 
> SQM, Poor Purl, damemary, Patty, and other sensible women contributing to this forum, is it worth our key strokes to try to help the poor wretches wearing blinders to keep their closed minds along their chosen path understand anything. Whatever slander they throw our way, at least we think before we speak, show our wicked senses of humor, and try patiently as kindergarten teachers to move matters in a civil direction.
> 
> ...


MarilynKnits
your insight and foresight is extraordinary. THANK YOU. Huck


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> If you think so, then you are illiterate. You didn't get *the sense* of the quote, and you still obviously don't understand it. But if the thought of widows and divorcees bothers you, I won't mention them again, provided you don't either.


So now I'm illiterate and, according to you I don't get the sense of the quote - you just don't know when to stop with the abuse do you?

As far as I'm concerned, you can postulate all you like because I sincerely DO NOT CARE. Get it?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> Ah, the queen of dishing out but not being able to take it. Were you a play ground bully as a child, too?


Typical comeback of a teenage level of maturity.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> So now I'm illiterate and, according to you I don't get the sense of the quote - you just don't know when to stop with the abuse do you?
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, you can postulate all you like because I sincerely DO NOT CARE. Get it?


It's not abuse if it's warranted. I wrote the message; I know what it said and I know what it meant and I know you either didn't understand it or you chose to misconstrue it. I wrote it to VocalLisa *about her mistake*, and you decided to apply it to yourself, twisting what I said and then sending me PMs calling me disgusting names (abusive even if private). Since then you've continued the misconstruction as well as the name-calling, and you think "illiterate" is abuse? But now I'm done with you. I will have nothing to say to you unless you continue to call me nasty names, in whatever language you choose, at which time the gloves come off and you'll learn what verbal abuse really is.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> It's not abuse if it's warranted. I wrote the message; I know what it said and I know what it meant and I know you either didn't understand it or you chose to misconstrue it. I wrote it to VocalLisa *about her mistake*, and you decided to apply it to yourself, twisting what I said and then sending me PMs calling me disgusting names (abusive even if private). Since then you've continued the misconstruction as well as the name-calling, and you think "illiterate" is abuse? But now I'm done with you. I will have nothing to say to you unless you continue to call me nasty names, in whatever language you choose, at which time the gloves come off and you'll learn what verbal abuse really is.


Get it straight old bub, I called you a creep in that PM (which you made public); not disgusting if it's warranted!

You can try to justify using sexual innuendo all you like. And I don't know how many times you've said you're done with me and that the gloves will come off...blah, blah, blah.

I already KNOW what verbal abuse is thanks to you so give me all you've got and in the process, continue to cement your reputation as a bouche fétide!!!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Even though I believe Admin is incompetent and capricious (among other things), and will never clarify anything, which you should already well know. I'm not inclined to believe that hacking and exposing one's private information is actually happening. Prove it and provide substantial documentation. And who the heck is "we"? By the way, calling an idiot an idiot is a waste of time and doesn't make any point about the issue of hacking and exposing anyone's private information..


damemary said:


> MIB Unfortunately we have recently received proof that, at KP, hacking and exposing one's private information is no worse than calling an idiot an idiot. I'm saddened and frustrated. I even politely requested clarification of the rules and heard the sounds of silence.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Why would you lower yourself to do what you imagine Gerslay did? Who cares who calls anyone stupid for leaving themselves open to losing online privacy? *There is no such thing as online privacy.*


VocalLisa said:


> Agreed 100%
> 
> That's what I was trying to point out to Gerslay when she threatened Janet Cooke.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for all you said. It's encouraging to find a voice of reason around here.


MarilynKnits said:


> It is fascinating to see the pots, especially those which need a good scrub with something like the old Octagon soap, keep calling us shiny stainless steel kettles worthless.
> 
> SQM, Poor Purl, damemary, Patty, and other sensible women contributing to this forum, is it worth our key strokes to try to help the poor wretches wearing blinders to keep their closed minds along their chosen path understand anything. Whatever slander they throw our way, at least we think before we speak, show our wicked senses of humor, and try patiently as kindergarten teachers to move matters in a civil direction.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

No, she's right on the money. You just don't like hearing a few home truths.


Wombatnomore said:


> All wasted key strokes here. You are sanctimonious, trite and a try-hard just rehashing the same old junk as usual. Go waste your key strokes on something else.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> No, she's right on the money. You just don't like hearing a few home truths.


I am neither a democrat nor a republican so it makes no difference to me politically what anyone says.

I simply do not like sanctimonious people of which she is one.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Good grief. Both sides are verbally abusive to each other. I guess there's some kind of difference between verbal abuse here and the kind of verbal abuse addressed in the DV thread.


Poor Purl said:


> It's not abuse if it's warranted. I wrote the message; I know what it said and I know what it meant and I know you either didn't understand it or you chose to misconstrue it. I wrote it to VocalLisa *about her mistake*, and you decided to apply it to yourself, twisting what I said and then sending me PMs calling me disgusting names (abusive even if private). Since then you've continued the misconstruction as well as the name-calling, and you think "illiterate" is abuse? But now I'm done with you. I will have nothing to say to you unless you continue to call me nasty names, in whatever language you choose, at which time the gloves come off and you'll learn what verbal abuse really is.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Beats being a playground bully. Your sort tries to intimidate people with your nastiness instead of coming up with viable thoughts. So boring.



Wombatnomore said:


> Typical comeback of a teenage level of maturity.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> Beats being a playground bully. Your sort tries to intimidate people with your nastiness instead of coming up with viable thoughts. So boring.


Whatever floats your boat lady. I really don't give a flying toss what you think.

So please, you continue to avail this thread with your questionably viable thoughts!!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> That's the GOP in a nutshell. And a nutshell is where it belongs. Punctuated correctly, that would be nuts' hell.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: My Purl is back.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> As long as Congress continues to be the opposite of Progress, this will keep happening. The coming elections are vital.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: The RWN's still have funding and Supreme Court is encouraging them to get more.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Even though I believe Admin is incompetent and capricious (among other things), and will never clarify anything, which you should already well know. I'm not inclined to believe that hacking and exposing one's private information is actually happening. Prove it and provide substantial documentation. And who the heck is "we"? By the way, calling an idiot an idiot is a waste of time and doesn't make any point about the issue of hacking and exposing anyone's private information..


I'm not tekkie enough myself to be able to prove hacking, however I do see the effects of it when someone's real name is exposed in open Forum along with bigoted and slanderous claims.

I've decided to avoid mud wrestling too.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Get it straight old bub, I called you a creep in that PM (which you made public); not disgusting if it's warranted!
> 
> You can try to justify using sexual innuendo all you like. And I don't know how many times you've said you're done with me and that the gloves will come off...blah, blah, blah.
> 
> I already KNOW what verbal abuse is thanks to you so give me all you've got and in the process, continue to cement your reputation as a bouche fétide!!!


Forget it. I've had enough time to realize that getting down to that level won't make me feel any better and probably won't even make you feel worse. To quote my friend damemary, I learned long ago, never to wrestle with a pig. You get dirty, and besides, the pig likes it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Even though I believe Admin is incompetent and capricious (among other things), and will never clarify anything, which you should already well know. I'm not inclined to believe that hacking and exposing one's private information is actually happening. Prove it and provide substantial documentation. And who the heck is "we"? By the way, calling an idiot an idiot is a waste of time and doesn't make any point about the issue of hacking and exposing anyone's private information..


I don't know whether I was the victim of "hacking," which seems to have no definite meaning, but my private information was exposed. I thought you'd seen it. What more documentation do you need?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Good grief. Both sides are verbally abusive to each other. I guess there's some kind of difference between verbal abuse here and the kind of verbal abuse addressed in the DV thread.


You're right - it was not my finest hour. I certainly hope there's a difference between the trivialities tossed around here and the suffering those women posting on DV went through; they don't deserve to be dragged into this hair-pulling contest.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Whatever floats your boat lady. I really don't give a flying toss what you think.
> 
> So please, you continue to avail this thread with your questionably viable thoughts!!!


Please do not worry about this drongo, she is not the full quid. She is up herself, a whacker whacko from Woop Woop who can only whinge or yabber yabber; she really is a right yobbo. You could say she is as mad as a cut snake, rushing around like a chook with its head cut off.

Not all Aussies are like her, so ignore her and she may go away.

Betcha this shelia now complains that I am not being nice to her and tries to have me chucked off the site.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Please do not worry about this drongo, she is not the full quid. She is up herself, a whacker whacko from Woop Woop who can only whinge or yabber yabber; she really is a right yobbo. You could say she is as mad as a cut snake, rushing around like a chook with its head cut off.
> 
> Not all Aussies are like her, so ignore her and she may go away.
> 
> Betcha this shelia now complains that I am not being nice to her and tries to have me chucked off the site.


Betcha you're right. Only I don't think it's a shelia. I think this is a man masquerading as a woman.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I would love it if Admin took the issue of how and/or if anyone is finding KP members' personal information by somehow abusing KP's system. The Janet Cooke debacle really demands Admin's attention.

As to the other claims that someone has anyone's personal information and could post it, I'm inclined to think they're telling big fat lies to intimidate someone. I note that most of those threats have actually resulted in someone's personal info being posted here. However, attempting to intimidate someone is another issue Admin should take seriously.

I think Admin is incompetent, capricious and isn't doing its job because it has decided some of us are troublemakers so we don't deserve Admin's attention. Now that I've said this, Admin might boot me off KP, so if you discover I'm gone, you'll know why. If so, I wonder what my new identity should be. Maybe I could be Cherf...:twisted:


damemary said:


> I'm not tekkie enough myself to be able to prove hacking, however I do see the effects of it when someone's real name is exposed in open Forum along with bigoted and slanderous claims.
> 
> I've decided to avoid mud wrestling too.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Did I remember to say abuse is never warranted?


Poor Purl said:


> It's not abuse if it's warranted. I wrote the message; I know what it said and I know what it meant and I know you either didn't understand it or you chose to misconstrue it. I wrote it to VocalLisa *about her mistake*, and you decided to apply it to yourself, twisting what I said and then sending me PMs calling me disgusting names (abusive even if private). Since then you've continued the misconstruction as well as the name-calling, and you think "illiterate" is abuse? But now I'm done with you. I will have nothing to say to you unless you continue to call me nasty names, in whatever language you choose, at which time the gloves come off and you'll learn what verbal abuse really is.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm really sorry, but I missed that. Makes another reason for Admin to take a serious look at this issue about accessing and posting personal information here.


Poor Purl said:


> I don't know whether I was the victim of "hacking," which seems to have no definite meaning, but my private information was exposed. I thought you'd seen it. What more documentation do you need?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Did I remember to say abuse is never warranted?


Abuse is not warranted, certainly. What I wrote, and you quoted, was that if something said was warranted, then it was not abuse. In any case, I'm moving on. I'll do what I've done with some others: skip his messages.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Purl, I hope you are correct. Can you imagine the possibility of someone having this embarrassment as a mother!



Poor Purl said:


> Betcha you're right. Only I don't think it's a shelia. I think this is a man masquerading as a woman.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Purl, I hope you are correct. Can you imagine the possibility of someone having this embarrassment as a mother!


 I feel sorry for whatever offspring he may have, but I bet there's a decent mother in the background.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> So now I'm illiterate and, according to you I don't get the sense of the quote - you just don't know when to stop with the abuse do you?
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, you can postulate all you like because I sincerely DO NOT CARE. Get it?


She thrives on being abusive. This abusive person is the one that started the domestic violence thread. What a slap in the face to all the abused women that replied honestly and opened their hearts to all that read the thread. How's that for a real belly laugh?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

And you dont? Please....


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

You wrote "It's not abuse if it's warranted". This is the same as saying "It's not abuse if it's deserved." I don't care about what you said after that statement. You negated your post with your opening sentence. Abuse is *never* warranted, period, end of report. Yes, abuse happens. No, it's never warranted, deserved or acceptable.


Poor Purl said:


> Abuse is not warranted, certainly. What I wrote, and you quoted, was that if something said was warranted, then it was not abuse. In any case, I'm moving on. I'll do what I've done with some others: skip his messages.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> She thrives on being abusive. This abusive person is the one that started the domestic violence thread. What a slap in the face to all the abused women that replied honestly and opened their hearts to all that read the thread. How's that for a real belly laugh?


At least I didn't cry about how mean you are to me in front of those women. I'm abusive to people like you who don't realize how low you get. Most of the time, though, I'm Mrs. Nice Guy. Pity you can't say the same.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> You wrote "It's not abuse if it's warranted". This is the same as saying "It's not abuse if it's deserved." I don't care about what you said after that statement. You negated your post with your opening sentence. Abuse is *never* warranted, period, end of report. Yes, abuse happens. No, it's never warranted, deserved or acceptable.


Criticism is not abuse. Pointing out a failing is not abuse. The truth is not abuse. Therefore, what I said was *not abuse*. You may call it that, and so may its target, but someone who doesn't understand what he reads is illiterate, and pointing that out is not abuse.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I'm really sorry, but I missed that. Makes another reason for Admin to take a serious look at this issue about accessing and posting personal information here.


Why don't you bring it to their attention?


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> Get it straight old bub,


Get it straight bub. All she did was point out that I made a typo and wrote "licking widows" instead of licking WINDOWS.... and you presumed it was all about you.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> You can try to justify using sexual innuendo all you like. And I don't know how many times you've said you're done with me and that the gloves will come off...blah, blah, blah.
> 
> I already KNOW what verbal abuse is thanks to you so give me all you've got and in the process, continue to cement your reputation as a bouche fétide!!!


You more than anyone would be Keen to avoid the subject of sexual innuendo and "abuse".... don't you think mate?


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

MaidInBedlam said:


> You wrote "It's not abuse if it's warranted". This is the same as saying "It's not abuse if it's deserved." I don't care about what you said after that statement. You negated your post with your opening sentence. Abuse is *never* warranted, period, end of report. Yes, abuse happens. No, it's never warranted, deserved or acceptable.


Except there was no abuse, just criticism.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Why would you lower yourself to do what you imagine Gerslay did? Who cares who calls anyone stupid for leaving themselves open to losing online privacy? *There is no such thing as online privacy.*


No, she did more than that... I didn't say it outright because I would've doubled up on what Gerslay did.

What she did essentially was to try to incite members here to look up the personal information of a member here by telling people how to identify that person and take out vengeance against her.

And I've already explained my philosophy that the only way to push back at bullies is to lower yourself to their level and that I'm willing to get my hands dirty.

Not many people are willing to do that, and i don't blame them. I WILL though. Because I know, I'm lowering myself.

It's not a part of who I am, it's merely a part I'm willing to play.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> What, foul-mouthed? That's what you are when you call people moron etc., and boo hoo about my friend calling you whatever she has, you deserved it you great big old baby.
> 
> And as far as your suggesting a widow lick a divorcee, you wrote it, you wear it.


So, not all female knitters are as submissive as you thought they would be, eh mate?


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> Abuse is not warranted, certainly. What I wrote, and you quoted, was that if something said was warranted, then it was not abuse. In any case, I'm moving on. I'll do what I've done with some others: skip his messages.


Yes, she twisted your words. I caught that too.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Since we are not going to get gasoline back to $1.50 per gallon and coffee to $2.00 per pound maybe this would be a solution we could live with.
DIVORCE AGREEMENT -- This is so incredibly well-put, and I can hardly believe it's by a young person, a student!! Whatever he runs for, I'll vote for him! 
* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
Dear American liberals, leftists, social progressives, socialists, regressive, Marxists, and Obama supporters, et. al.: 

We have stuck together since the late 1950s for the sake of the kids, but the whole of this latest election process has made me realize that I want a divorce. I know we tolerated each other for many years for the sake of future generations, but sadly, this relationship has clearly run its course. 

Our two ideological sides of America cannot and will not ever agree on what is right for us all, so let's just end it on friendly terms. We can smile and chalk it up to irreconcilable differences and go our own way. 

Here is a model separation agreement: 

1. Our two groups can equitably divide up the country by land mass, each taking a similar portion. That will be the difficult part, but I am sure our two sides can come to a friendly agreement. After that, it should be relatively easy. Our respective representatives can effortlessly divide other assets since both sides had such distinct and disparate tastes. 

2. We don't like redistributive taxes, so you can keep them. 

3. You are welcome to the liberal judges and the ACLU. 

4. Since you hate guns and war, we'll take our firearms, the cops, the NRA, and the military. 

5. We'll take the nasty, smelly oil industry and you can go with wind, solar, and bio-diesel. 

6. You can keep Oprah, Michael Moore, and Rosie O'Donnell. You are, however, responsible for finding a bio-diesel vehicle big enough to move all three of them. 

7. We'll keep capitalism, greedy corporations, pharmaceutical companies, Wal-Mart, and Wall Street. 

8. You can have your beloved lifelong welfare dwellers, food stamps, homeless homeboys, hippies, druggies, and illegal aliens. 

9. We'll keep the hot Alaskan hockey moms, greedy CEO's and ********. 

10. We'll keep the Bibles and give you NBC and Hollywood .. 

11. You can make nice with Iran and Palestine and we'll retain the right to invade and hammer places that threaten us. 

12. You can have the peace-niks and war protesters. When our allies or our way of life are under assault, we'll help provide them security.

13. We'll keep our Judeo-Christian values. 

14. You are welcome to Islam, Scientology, Humanism, political correctness, and Shirley McLain. You can also have the U.N., but we will no longer be paying the bill. 

15. We'll keep the SUV's, pickup trucks, and oversized luxury cars. You can take every Subaru station wagon you can find. 

16. You can give everyone healthcare if you can find any practicing doctors.. 

17. We'll continue to believe healthcare is an earned luxury and not a right. 

18. We'll keep "The Battle Hymn of the Republic" and "The National Anthem." 

19. I'm sure you'll be happy to substitute "Imagine", "I'd Like to Teach the World to Sing", "Kum Ba Ya," or "We Are the World". 

20. We'll practice trickledown economics and you can continue to give trickle up poverty your best shot. 

21. Since it often so offends you, we'll keep our history, our name and our constitution and our flag. 

22. Would you agree to this? If so, please pass it along to other like-minded liberaland conservative patriots and if you do not agree, just hit delete. In the spirit offriendly parting, I'll bet you answer which one of us will need whose help in 15 years. 

Sincerely, 
John J. Wall 
Law Student and an American 

P.S.: Also, please take Ted Turner, Sean Penn, Martin Sheen, Barbara Streisand, and Jane Fonda with you. 

P.S.S..: And you won't have to "Press 1 for English" when you call our country. 

Forward this every time you get it! Let's keep this going; maybe some of it will start sinking in! 

**If you can't stand behind our Military, Please feel free to stand in front of them!**


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

karverr said:


> Since we are not going to get gasoline back to $1.50 per gallon and coffee to $2.00 per pound maybe this would be a solution we could live with.
> DIVORCE AGREEMENT -- This is so incredibly well-put, and I can hardly believe it's by a young person, a student!! Whatever he runs for, I'll vote for him!
> * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
> Dear American liberals, leftists, social progressives, socialists, regressive, Marxists, and Obama supporters, et. al.:
> ...


-------------------------------

*I can't believe any True American on either Political side would post something like this*

There have been liberals and Conservatives since your country was founded -- what is happening down there??

Just my opinion as an outsider - Soooo Sad - that this is something you would even consider repeating. Wouldn't it be better to try to stop the Hate and work together rather than print something like this. I have lived next door to your wonderful country for nearly a century -- What is happening to you people???

* What happened to God Bless America - Land that you Love? Stand beside her and Guide her through the night with a light from above? God Bless America, the Land that you love???* Where does it say one Political Party is always right and the other is always wrong? That is what a democracy is!

Soooo Sad.

No need to answer -- my opinion doesn't matter to someone who would post something like this-- For the first time I realize how really hateful you are and the people like you- and the sad part is I think you mean it.

I just Pray that there are some True Americans who love their country and want to work together to work out their differences - but obviously you and people like you don't have that wish, or intention. You should be ashamed.

It is the first time that I really accept how much hate there is in your Beautiful Country- I am shedding tears as someone who has spent time there, someone who has many friends there and someone who has been proud to live as your neighbor -

Don't you care that the rest of the world is watching people tear your country apart from the inside?? sooooo sad!

If I feel this sick about your post -- I hope that other of your Countrymen and women are going to say what they think of you posting this.

What will it take for you to stop fighting and hating and hurting each other - on this forum and throughout your country. You are all Americans -- what happened to all of you who were so Proud of your country that everyone in the world admired you so much!

I feel sick to my stomach. I know that I will be accused to not minding my own business and that I am criticising the USA -- that is right, I am -- I am criticizing people who write dreadful things like this and those who publicize it. I am criticizing the closed minds - the nastiness and the hate.

And those on this 
forum who insult, hate, and never listen to each other on both sides. I am a liberal -- I have a best friend who is a Conservative- we agree to disagree - We love our country -- once in awhile we discuss it and some things we will never agree on - but we accept that each of us and each of our ideas contribute to our Country is what makes our country strong --- different ideas, that is what a Democracy is --

You insult everyone who is not English speaking with this letter that you agree with .YOur Country, like mine has people from all over the world as citizens-- you insult them all. unbelievable.

I have been watching and reading and sometimes to my shame -joining in these discussions - but I have been reading the posts on both sides of this 'problem' and it is becoming unbelievable --

For those who take my words personally and think I have no right - you are welcome to your opinion. I care about America - and I am saddened by the things said on both sides on this forum. It started off as a disagreement - and it has gotten worse and worse over the past 5 years.

I am unwatching this thread and turning off my TV as I feel sick after reading this. I don't know whether anyone who reads this will agree with me - I have no say, you are the people who are responsible for your country --


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Yes, she twisted your words. I caught that too.


She didn't exactly twist them. She simply accepted the claim that what I wrote was abuse, rather than recognizing that what constitutes abuse depends on the context.

There's also the fact that I may make fun of what you, VocalLisa, write because I know you're bright enough to see that I'm kidding, while someone less bright might be hurt by it and therefore take it as abuse.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Please do not worry about this drongo, she is not the full quid. She is up herself, a whacker whacko from Woop Woop who can only whinge or yabber yabber; she really is a right yobbo. You could say she is as mad as a cut snake, rushing around like a chook with its head cut off.
> 
> Not all Aussies are like her, so ignore her and she may go away.
> 
> Betcha this shelia now complains that I am not being nice to her and tries to have me chucked off the site.


And look at what you've written here, pathetic Bogan rhetoric, enough to make any reasonable Australian person want to fall into a hole, never to be seen again.

You want people to think that you're a credible representation of how Australian people speak? What a JOKE.

But then again, a simpleton such as yourself wouldn't see how their particular brand of rhetoric is not only an embarrassment to another Australian, it makes the whole country look like it's populated by DOLTS!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> Yes, she twisted your words. I caught that too.


Good for you, you hateful shrew. Seems to me your time would be better spent cleaning up your act since you didn't think twice about admitting it took you "all of 30 seconds" to find out Gerslays name and where she lived.

You'd better check all of your previous posts to see what other crimes you've committed. Forewarned is forearmed.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> But now I'm done with you. I will have nothing to say to you unless you continue to call me nasty names, in whatever language you choose, at which time the gloves come off and you'll learn what verbal abuse really is.


So much for being "done" with me. You're still banging on. Take a leaf out of your own book and mean what you say.

As I've said in the past, you old girls won't survive without the opportunity to fling abuse around, you've THREATENED to do so in your quote above after all.

So, put your money where your mouth is and simply shut up!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer, thank you for opening a window and letting in some fresh air. This used to be a kinder, gentler society.

It is indeed sad when people are so steeped in vitriol that they cannot tolerate others with different views. That is something that free elections are supposed to address, so the will of the majority can prevail. When I was growing up people may have disagreed as vehemently, but were civil and respected that others may not agree with them. 

In their day, the opposition hated Mr. Lincoln, among other presidents, probably as violently. And think of the assassinations of leaders around the world from Gaius Julius Caesar to Abraham Lincoln to Franz Ferdinand to John Fitzgerald Kennedy. I am sure there were those who applauded and hope there was a vast majority that was horrified.

Perhaps it is the immediacy of media communication that feeds the frenzy of the violent minority. 

We can only each do our own part to work in a positive manner to try to retain what sanity there is in the world. Somehow I think the evil was always an undercurrent, but has the opportunity to show its ugly face through current technology. Perhaps if it is exposed to enough light it will wither under the spotlight.

I feel so sorry for the haters who live in a stultified little insular world. Yes, I tear up when I hear Kate Smith sing. I remember hearing her in person. I am so embarrassed for fellow Americans who seem to have forgotten what the premise of this country is supposed to be. Maybe your words will help bring some introspection to people.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

As a post script, it seems that it is not only Americans who have that vitriolic hatred and intolerance that makes fellow citizens cringe with embarrassment. Doesn't excuse any of us!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

karverr said:


> Since we are not going to get gasoline back to $1.50 per gallon and coffee to $2.00 per pound maybe this would be a solution we could live with.
> DIVORCE AGREEMENT -- This is so incredibly well-put, and I can hardly believe it's by a young person, a student!! Whatever he runs for, I'll vote for him!
> * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
> Dear American liberals, leftists, social progressives, socialists, regressive, Marxists, and Obama supporters, et. al.:
> ...


Whoa...HEALTHCARE IS AN EARNED LUXURY AND NOT A RIGHT?!

Karverr, are you really prepared to watch children, the poor, and the elderly in your rightist utopia die from cancer, diabetes, pneumonia, whooping cough, and other treatable diseases? Does this notion really square with "Judeo-Christian values"?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> As a post script, it seems that it is not only Americans who have that vitriolic hatred and intolerance that makes fellow citizens cringe with embarrassment. Doesn't excuse any of us!


I agree - That is what worries me -- the history shows that when it gets too bad things like the post start showing up and the divisions can never get back to the way it was where it is workable. I have been around for many many years and I have never seen anything close to what is happening down there now.Certainly there is disagreement - there always has been, but the hate is what worries me and posts like the above. I agree that the news sources and the internet has made it worse. I agree with you there. However, I do not remember ever hearing or reading about the hate and and absolute lack of cooperation and dislike that there is now. Anyway. I am going to leave this site -- I have said what has been building up inside me reading the posts for the past few months -

I am not sorry and will not be sorry for telling you what I feel. I am quite sure it won't change anything - It just seems as if the more outrageous posts are taken for granted now. The insults and nastiness- You are all citizens of a wonderful country -- only
individuals can stop it. Looking at it from up here - sometimes distance gives you another outlook. who knows, I certainly know I am no expert. I just feel so sad and so worried.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> ------------------
> *I can't believe any True American would post something like this*.
> 
> Just my opinion as an outsider - Soooo Sad - that this is something you would even consider repeating. Wouldn't it be better to try to stop the Hate and work together rather than print something like this. I have lived next door to your wonderful country for nearly a century -- What is happening to you people???
> ...


Designer, there really is something destructive going on inside this country, sad to say. I'm sorry you read this, because you don't deserve to be made to feel bad about what's happening. I've learned which people's posts to avoid reading, and this person was one of them. But since you're not involved in the fighting, you couldn't have known.

We're not all like that. Some of us have learned to live with conditions we don't like, knowing that sooner or later they'll change. Others seem unable to tolerate not having things exactly their way and throw tantrums so loud you can hear them as far away as Alberta. This has been going on since the day Barack Obama won his first term as president, and probably before that.

I hope we grow up soon. We're in an unlikely situation: on the one hand, we've managed against all odds to set up a healthcare system that may take us above #37 among all advanced countries; on the other hand, our Supreme Court has just given its opinion that speech is no longer free but can be bought by people who have billions to give to politicians.

I'm just glad you're involved enough in what goes on here to show your disappointment in us. I hope that some day you no longer have to feel that way.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> So much for being "done" with me. You're still banging on. Take a leaf out of your own book and mean what you say.
> 
> As I've said in the past, you old girls won't survive without the opportunity to fling abuse around, you've THREATENED to do so in your quote above after all.
> 
> So, put your money where your mouth is and simply shut up!


You read and answered the same message yesterday. I didn't write it twice; you simply forgot that you read it already. We "old girls" will do just fine without your presence, so don't stick around for our sakes.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Karverr
I refuse to repost that embarrassing piece of rhetoric. Once more we have here an example of the hatred that lurks in the heart of someone who professes to be a follower of the Bible. What are you thinking? That you're somehow a religious, moral person? We'll let your post speak for itself.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Designer, thank you for opening a window and letting in some fresh air. This used to be a kinder, gentler society.
> 
> It is indeed sad when people are so steeped in vitriol that they cannot tolerate others with different views. That is something that free elections are supposed to address, so the will of the majority can prevail. When I was growing up people may have disagreed as vehemently, but were civil and respected that others may not agree with them.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> She thrives on being abusive. This abusive person is the one that started the domestic violence thread. What a slap in the face to all the abused women that replied honestly and opened their hearts to all that read the thread. How's that for a real belly laugh?


I love the way you cry about someone else's being abusive at the same time that you smear and insult her.

None of the women who spoke up on the DV thread had any complaints about the way they were treated, except, of course, for you. You're clearly not mature enough to realize that people are very different when the situations are different. When I deal with haters like you, I guess I'm hateful, but with most people I'm not that way at all, and probably you aren't, either. I could have insulted the whole bunch of you for not having anything helpful or sympathetic to say to the sufferers, but it was your choice not to join in. You have a lot of nerve making fun of the way I dealt with the truly abused women, but either you're not mature enough to understand that I'd never deal with most people the way I deal with you or else you're so one-dimensional that you treat everyone the same, in which case I feel sorry for the people around you.

Furthermore, I make distinctions even between the haters. I try not to pick on anyone who I think isn't verbal enough to fight back. I even gave you the names of several people I won't be nasty to unless they push me. The problem is that I gave you more credit than you deserve. I thought you were smart enough to stand up for yourself rather than cry "Mommy, she's being mean to me." I guess I was wrong. How's that for a real belly laugh?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> You more than anyone would be Keen to avoid the subject of sexual innuendo and "abuse".... don't you think mate?


I love the blubbering about being abused while at the same time being unbelievably filthy and insulting. He and Solow deserve each other; they can cry to each other about how mean we are to them.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> And you dont? Please....


To hear Solow tell it, she has never let a mean word pass her lips, but you and I, Patty, and all our friends just pick on her and bully her all the time. I wonder whether she's ever had to care for children.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> You'd better check all of your previous posts to see what other crimes you've committed. Forewarned is forearmed.


I hate to break it to you Phil, but using Google isn't illegal.

I didn't post any identifying information about Gerslay, just let her know if she was gonna threaten other members with using their personal information against them, I had more than enough information to give her a taste of her own medicine IN RESPONSE to her behavior.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> As I've said in the past, you old girls ..


Us old girls? As opposed to what? Dirty old men that troll sex sites? Are they somehow the experts as to what is emotionally and physically abusive towards women?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> You read and answered the same message yesterday. I didn't write it twice; you simply forgot that you read it already. We "old girls" will do just fine without your presence, so don't stick around for our sakes.


There you go again! I know that was a one of your posts from yesterday. I used it to illustrate your inability to follow through on your claims. In fact, you contradict yourself all the time.

I'm not going anywhere. I don't want you to engage with me and you don't want to engage with me so STOP ALREADY!


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> I love the blubbering about being abused while at the same time being unbelievably filthy and insulting. He and Solow deserve each other; they can cry to each other about how mean we are to them.


Yeah, the two of them are "bound" to be all "choked up" over it.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> I'm not going anywhere. I don't want you to engage with me and you don't want to engage with me so STOP ALREADY!


Then why have you just engaged with her... again?

Saying you don't want to engage with someone WHILE YOUR ENGAGING WITH THEM, doesn't make sense.

You know pushing women around might be something that you're into, but not all will turn out to be as submissive as you might want them to be. I'd be careful if I were you.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> I hate to break it to you Phil, but using Google isn't illegal.
> 
> I didn't post Gerslay's information, just let her know if she was gonna threaten other members with using their personal information against them, I had more than enough information to give her a taste of her own medicine IN RESPONSE to her behavior.


The fact that you PUBLICLY ADMITTED how easy it was for you 
to locate Gerslays name and where she lives is the crime. AND you also PUBLISHED a photograph on KP with faces on blurred to intimidate Gerslay a while back. AND you've publicly, without thinking it through, posted on Gerslays Facebook page yourself, in all your glory which you can deny and feign ignorance all you like because it's out there for all to see.

Which brings me to the point, and that is, for someone who purports themselves to be so smart, so tough and so capable you are nothing more than a foolish old shrew.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> Then why have you just engaged with her... again?
> 
> Saying you don't want to engage with someone WHILE YOUR ENGAGING WITH THEM, doesn't make sense.
> 
> You know pushing women around might be something that you're into, but not all will turn out to be as submissive as you might want them to be. I'd be careful if I were you.


You're making some very dangerous assumptions about me and YOU have the audacity to THREATEN me?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> Us old girls? As opposed to what? Dirty old men that troll sex sites? Are they somehow the experts as to what is emotionally and physically abusive towards women?


Okay, that's what you think I am is it? Well, I now know exactly how YOUR mind works and it isn't pretty. Your not doing yourself any favours.

I think it's very well established that you are a person who will stoop to the depths of depravity just to make a point

Nothing more to say.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Yeah, the two of them are "bound" to be all "choked up" over it.


What do you think they use as a safe word?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm ashamed of karrver. Before this diatribe it was about disowning his daughter for her 'lifestyle.' Thank you designer1234 for the international perspective. I don't know what's going on down here. Ted Kazinsky anad Timothy McVeigh seem moderate compared to the people with aluminum foil on their heads.



Designer1234 said:


> -------------------------------
> 
> *I can't believe any True American on either Political side would post something like this*
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm ashamed of karrver. Before this diatribe it was about disowning his daughter for her 'lifestyle.' Thank you designer1234 for the international perspective. I don't know what's going on down here. Ted Kazinsky anad Timothy McVeigh seem moderate compared to the people with aluminum foil on their heads.

Fortunately there is a group of Americans who truly love this country and will fight for what it really stands for.



Designer1234 said:


> -------------------------------
> 
> *I can't believe any True American on either Political side would post something like this*
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Then why have you just engaged with her... again?
> 
> Saying you don't want to engage with someone WHILE YOUR ENGAGING WITH THEM, doesn't make sense.
> 
> You know pushing women around might be something that you're into, but not all will turn out to be as submissive as you might want them to be. I'd be careful if I were you.





Phil said:


> You're making some very dangerous assumptions about me and YOU have the audacity to THREATEN me?


*I am the great and powerful Wombat of Oz.*


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'm ashamed of karrver. Before this diatribe it was about disowning his daughter for her 'lifestyle.' Thank you designer1234 for the international perspective. I don't know what's going on down here. Ted Kazinsky anad Timothy McVeigh seem moderate compared to the people with aluminum foil on their heads.
> 
> Fortunately there is a group of Americans who truly love this country and will fight for what it really stands for.


Thank you for showing us who the real patriots are.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The rants and name calling are silly, but it's the rumors and outright lies that upset me. I'm astonished when adults are unable to write a coherent paragraph stating their opinion. When the opinions have no basis, I'm disgusted. 

I'm trying to keep my temper under control.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I love the way you cry about someone else's being abusive at the same time that you smear and insult her.
> 
> None of the women who spoke up on the DV thread had any complaints about the way they were treated, except, of course, for you. You're clearly not mature enough to realize that people are very different when the situations are different. When I deal with haters like you, I guess I'm hateful, but with most people I'm not that way at all, and probably you aren't, either. I could have insulted the whole bunch of you for not having anything helpful or sympathetic to say to the sufferers, but it was your choice not to join in. You have a lot of nerve making fun of the way I dealt with the truly abused women, but either you're not mature enough to understand that I'd never deal with most people the way I deal with you or else you're so one-dimensional that you treat everyone the same, in which case I feel sorry for the people around you.
> 
> Furthermore, I make distinctions even between the haters. I try not to pick on anyone who I think isn't verbal enough to fight back. I even gave you the names of several people I won't be nasty to unless they push me. The problem is that I gave you more credit than you deserve. I thought you were smart enough to stand up for yourself rather than cry "Mommy, she's being mean to me." I guess I was wrong. How's that for a real belly laugh?


Just don't let it happen again. TBBC.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Personally, I think they almost demand the insults, and I do want them to be happy.



Poor Purl said:


> I love the blubbering about being abused while at the same time being unbelievably filthy and insulting. He and Solow deserve each other; they can cry to each other about how mean we are to them.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> Then why have you just engaged with her... again?
> 
> Saying you don't want to engage with someone WHILE YOUR ENGAGING WITH THEM, doesn't make sense.
> 
> You know pushing women around might be something that you're into, but not all will turn out to be as submissive as you might want them to be. I'd be careful if I were you.


He's apt to get an informed, aggressive response with audacity mixed in. It's difficult to look like anything besides an idiot, but that doesn't bother him at all.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> *I am the great and powerful Wombat of Oz.*


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: "Don't look behind the curtain." :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Personally, I think they almost demand the insults, and I do want them to be happy.


You're probably right. If those kids don't get what they want, they throw tantrums.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> Please do not worry about this drongo, she is not the full quid. She is up herself, a whacker whacko from Woop Woop who can only whinge or yabber yabber; she really is a right yobbo. You could say she is as mad as a cut snake, rushing around like a chook with its head cut off.
> 
> Not all Aussies are like her, so ignore her and she may go away.
> 
> Betcha this shelia now complains that I am not being nice to her and tries to have me chucked off the site.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Go Eve. We'll catch on to the lingo if you continue. Thanks.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I would love it if Admin took the issue of how and/or if anyone is finding KP members' personal information by somehow abusing KP's system. The Janet Cooke debacle really demands Admin's attention.
> 
> As to the other claims that someone has anyone's personal information and could post it, I'm inclined to think they're telling big fat lies to intimidate someone. I note that most of those threats have actually resulted in someone's personal info being posted here. However, attempting to intimidate someone is another issue Admin should take seriously.
> 
> I think Admin is incompetent, capricious and isn't doing its job because it has decided some of us are troublemakers so we don't deserve Admin's attention. Now that I've said this, Admin might boot me off KP, so if you discover I'm gone, you'll know why. If so, I wonder what my new identity should be. Maybe I could be Cherf...:twisted:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Criticism is not abuse. Pointing out a failing is not abuse. The truth is not abuse. Therefore, what I said was *not abuse*. You may call it that, and so may its target, but someone who doesn't understand what he reads is illiterate, and pointing that out is not abuse.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you.



VocalLisa said:


> No, she did more than that... I didn't say it outright because I would've doubled up on what Gerslay did.
> 
> What she did essentially was to try to incite members here to look up the personal information of a member here by telling people how to identify that person and take out vengeance against her.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> *I am the great and powerful Wombat of Oz.*


See, you just can't help yourself. I said you old girls can't survive without flinging abuse around.

The fact that you're deliberately trying to incite me speaks for itself.

Oooh, you can't sleep as usual so you'll go and stir the pot, see what sort of reaction you get you miserable old crow.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

In the post just above the one quoted here.you said "I'm abusive to people like you who don't realize how low you get."' I don't see the words "critical of", I see the word "abusive". If you are going to criticize someone, or point out a failing they might have, at lleast use the right word(s) to describe what you are doing.Telling me after the fact that you're criticizing someone when you've told them you're abusive to "people like them" is a bunch of hooey.


Poor Purl said:


> Criticism is not abuse. Pointing out a failing is not abuse. The truth is not abuse. Therefore, what I said was *not abuse*. You may call it that, and so may its target, but someone who doesn't understand what he reads is illiterate, and pointing that out is not abuse.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> In the post just above the one quoted here.you said "I'm abusive to people like you who don't realize how low you get."' I don't see the words "critical of", I see the word "abusive". If you are going to criticize someone, or point out a failing they might have, at lleast use the right word(s) to describe what you are doing.Telling me after the fact that you're criticizing someone when you've told them you're abusive to "people like them" is a bunch of hooey.


Geez Louise. These are two different people in two different contexts. I may or may not be abusive to Solow, but no more than she is to me, though she cries about it more than I do. The other message was to someone else, and the situation was different. And now I'm done trying to justify to you everything I write in this thread, so that's the last time I'll do it.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

If Gerslay did all the terrible stuff you say she did, then report her to Admin. Don't give me a load of malarkey about "doubling up on what Gerslay did."

As for your philosophy, if you are willing to lower yourself to some one else's gutter level, it IS a part of who you are. You're just saying it's a role you play to justify doing something I hope you know is wrong.


VocalLisa said:


> No, she did more than that... I didn't say it outright because I would've doubled up on what Gerslay did.
> 
> What she did essentially was to try to incite members here to look up the personal information of a member here by telling people how to identify that person and take out vengeance against her.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

And now you're doing what you do when you don't like what someone else says. Playing the bully.


VocalLisa said:


> Yes, she twisted your words. I caught that too.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes[, I know you're talking about two different people. Ask me if I care... And just because someone is abusive toward you doesn't make it OK for you to do the same. Two wrongs still don't make a right.


Poor Purl said:


> Geez Louise. These are two different people in two different contexts. I may or may not be abusive to Solow, but no more than she is to me, though she cries about it more than I do. The other message was to someone else, and the situation was different. And now I'm done trying to justify to you everything I write in this thread, so that's the last time I'll do it.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> He's apt to get an informed, aggressive response with audacity mixed in. It's difficult to look like anything besides an idiot, but that doesn't bother him at all.


That's my problem, not yours MOW. You can't help dipping your beak in either - you do it every single time!

Soon, there'll be a murder of miserable old crows who have to add their particular brand of spite at every turn!

And speaking of idiots...


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> And now I'm done trying to justify to you everything I write in this thread, so that's the last time I'll do it.


Yeah? We'll see won't we? :roll:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And your excuse is........you pompous bombast. (You're right. I can't resist....sometimes.)



Wombatnomore said:


> See, you just can't help yourself. I said you old girls can't survive without flinging abuse around.
> 
> The fact that you're deliberately trying to incite me speaks for itself.
> 
> Oooh, you can't sleep as usual so you'll go and stir the pot, see what sort of reaction you get you miserable old crow.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

IMHO there is no point in 'reporting to Admin.' Therefore discussion has broken down. There are no rules (I asked respectfully for clarification and received nothing.) There is no respect between the groups (well-earned.) And there is constant baiting usually resulting in response from the other side. It is what it is.



MaidInBedlam said:


> If Gerslay did all the terrible stuff you say she did, then report her to Admin. Don't give me a load of malarkey about "doubling up on what Gerslay did."
> 
> As for your philosophy, if you are willing to lower yourself to some one else's gutter level, it IS a part of who you are. You're just saying it's a role you play to justify doing something I hope you know is wrong.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

I thought I had posted these family portraits, but they did not co me through, so I shall try again.

Eve, Head of the Bogan Clan.

sorry but they will not come through.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> I thought I had posted these family portraits, but they did not co me through, so I shall try again.
> 
> Eve, Head of the Bogan Clan.
> 
> sorry but they will not come through.


Here is my latest. To be honest, I did have one of them fancy beauty makeovers before I had the photo taken. You should see me first thing in the morning after a really rough night though.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I tried to add a comment and got caught between the closing of volume 6 of this topic and the opening of volume 7. 

I then opened a topic on Internet Trolls. It seems to be s psychological phenomenon that is being studied, and delving into it helps explain some of the negative, bombastic comments on topics such as this one and DV.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I thought I had posted these family portraits, but they did not co me through, so I shall try again.
> 
> Eve, Head of the Bogan Clan.
> 
> sorry but they will not come through.


Please, Eve, give my love to the rest of the Bogans. They're so much more interesting than your run-of-the-mill big-mouthed Aussies.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> And your excuse is........you pompous bombast. (You're right. I can't resist....sometimes.)


Nor should you. You're just calling pompous bombast "pompous bombast."


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> And now you're doing what you do when you don't like what someone else says. Playing the bully.


Just what is meant by "playing the bully" in this case? Is she holding you down and taking your lunch money? Is she covering your mouth and preventing you from talking. We know you're capable of better description than that. "Bullying" is the word the righties use when it bothers them that there are more of us than they'd like.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Okay, that's what you think I am is it? Well, I now know exactly how YOUR mind works and it isn't pretty. Your not doing yourself any favours.
> 
> I think it's very well established that you are a person who will stoop to the depths of depravity just to make a point
> 
> Nothing more to say.


Promise????!!!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Promise????!!!!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> To hear Solow tell it, she has never let a mean word pass her lips, but you and I, Patty, and all our friends just pick on her and bully her all the time. I wonder whether she's ever had to care for children.


You are so full of it. I have already owned up to what I have done and said, as have you in a following post, yet you lie about it. You and your group don't know the difference between the truth and your lies.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> You are so full of it. I have already owned up to what I have done and said, as have you in a following post, yet you lie about it. You and your group don't know the difference between the truth and your lies.


Where's the lie? And talk about me, specifically, not "my group."


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> You wrote "It's not abuse if it's warranted". This is the same as saying "It's not abuse if it's deserved." I don't care about what you said after that statement. You negated your post with your opening sentence. Abuse is *never* warranted, period, end of report. Yes, abuse happens. No, it's never warranted, deserved or acceptable.


Thank you for calling PP out on her very truthful comment.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thank you for calling PP out on her very truthful comment.


You and Maid have abuse on the brain. You're both willing to twist what I write so that you can call it that, but unless it sends you crying to Mommy, I wouldn't give it that name.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Where's the lie? And talk about me, specifically, not "my group."


The lie is when you stated that to hear me state it - a mean word never passed my lips.

I referred to your and your group because in that same post you referred to you, Patty and included all of your friends.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> You and Maid have abuse on the brain. You're both willing to twist what I write so that you can call it that, but unless it sends you crying to Mommy, I wouldn't give it that name.


It is you that is doing the twisting. Of course you wouldn't give it that name - that's you twisting your very words to appear to be a different person than the one that wrote that abuse is warranted.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The lie is when you stated that to hear me state it - a mean word never passed my lips.
> 
> I referred to your and your group because in that same post you referred to you, Patty and included all of your friends.


You're right. You've admitted that you've been mean at times. If you want to call what I've said a lie, okay. But to write the following was sanctimonious hypocrisy, and no reasonable person would let it go:


Soloweygirl said:


> She thrives on being abusive. This abusive person is the one that started the domestic violence thread. What a slap in the face to all the abused women that replied honestly and opened their hearts to all that read the thread. How's that for a real belly laugh?


It's odd how much you think you know about me without knowing anything about me (except maybe for my real name, which KPG apparently unearthed and must have passed around between you'all). Wait, I forgot: you think that the way people behave on this thread is the way they are to everyone, because that's how you are. But you're one-dimensional and lack imagination; most adults are multi-faceted.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It is you that is doing the twisting. Of course you wouldn't give it that name - that's you twisting your very words to appear to be a different person than the one that wrote that abuse is warranted.


Here we go again: I *did not* write that abuse is warranted. I wrote that if a description is warranted, then it is *not abuse*. It means the opposite of what you are trying to make it mean, and that's called twisting.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> The fact that you PUBLICLY ADMITTED how easy it was for you
> to locate Gerslays name and where she lives is the crime.


No, that's what Gerslay did to another member of this board.

I just informed Gerslay that she should be careful because that sort of thing could come back to bite her in the butt.

If you don't want people to know personal information about you, then don't post it on the internet.



Wombatnomore said:


> AND you also PUBLISHED a photograph on KP with faces on blurred to intimidate Gerslay a while back.


And the only reason anyone knows that picture is related to Gerslay is because SHE publicly said it was. Those pictures I posted could've been of ANYONE. She's the one who stupidly let everyone know what they were.



Wombatnomore said:


> AND you've publicly, without thinking it through, posted on Gerslays Facebook page yourself, in all your glory which you can deny and feign ignorance all you like because it's out there for all to see.


Wait a minute... now it's on GERSLAY'S facebook page? I thought you said it was on her husband's page.

Yes, I can deny I did that, because I didn't. But I just LOVE the Gerslay is having to 'manage' her husbands facebook account because women are evidently "befriending" him.

And speaking of "all your glory", I'm not the one who posted my genitals online. People who do should be aware that that sort of thing is easily found with internet search engines.

Trolling a knitting board for submissive women (_or men_) is creepy.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi, Purl. So, what else is new? Will the House vote to extend unemployment benefits? (One -handed typing due to chocolate on fingers)


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> I think it's very well established that you are a person who will stoop to the depths of depravity just to make a point
> 
> Nothing more to say.


I don't know about that, but I know I've established very well that my skills in finding ACCURATE *public* information via search engines is MORE then adequate.

And YOU of all people using the word "depravity" truly "chokes me up".


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

It really saddens me that you say "it is what it is". You don't usually accept the status quo.

It doesn't make any difference whether Admin is as incompetent and useless as it has proved to be so far. There are rules here. They need to be respected and acted on. I'm working on a scorcher of a PM that will probably get me booted off KP because I think Admin needs some shaking up. I don't care if I fail to make my point. I care that I bother to try to make my point.


damemary said:


> IMHO there is no point in 'reporting to Admin.' Therefore discussion has broken down. There are no rules (I asked respectfully for clarification and received nothing.) There is no respect between the groups (well-earned.) And there is constant baiting usually resulting in response from the other side. It is what it is.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Exactly what your group does, while "my" group doesn't lie. There are some people around here who know the difference between the truth and lies, but you aren't one of them.


soloweygirl said:


> You are so full of it. I have already owned up to what I have done and said, as have you in a following post, yet you lie about it. You and your group don't know the difference between the truth and your lies.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Thank you for calling PP out on her very truthful comment.


I retract my statement about Poor Purl. I was being judgmental and rude.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> See, you just can't help yourself. I said you old girls can't survive without flinging abuse around.


Yes, we understand that you prefer very young submissive girls as opposed to being dominated by "old girls".

Yup, I get that I'm not "your type".

Thank GOD!


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

MaidInBedlam said:


> If Gerslay did all the terrible stuff you say she did, then report her to Admin.


We all know how ineffective that is, don't we.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

MaidInBedlam said:


> And now you're doing what you do when you don't like what someone else says. Playing the bully.


No, just push back at hypocritical whiny bullies. I LOVE a good debate with _intelligent_ opponents.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Hi, Purl. So, what else is new? Will the House vote to extend unemployment benefits? (One -handed typing due to chocolate on fingers)


Hey, al, why bring up such unimportant questions in the War on Women? Can't you see how vital the issues are that we're discussing? Please pass the chocolate.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Stop now. There is no point solo and pp talking.



soloweygirl said:


> It is you that is doing the twisting. Of course you wouldn't give it that name - that's you twisting your very words to appear to be a different person than the one that wrote that abuse is warranted.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm sorry. I think I'm depressed that I can't seem to make a difference. I would be sorry to see you go. Please be careful.



MaidInBedlam said:


> It really saddens me that you say "it is what it is". You don't usually accept the status quo.
> 
> It doesn't make any difference whether Admin is as incompetent and useless as it has proved to be so far. There are rules here. They need to be respected and acted on. I'm working on a scorcher of a PM that will probably get me booted off KP because I think Admin needs some shaking up. I don't care if I fail to make my point. I care that I bother to try to make my point.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I believe from the bottom of my heart that Poor Purl is a good person and she does not deserve the treatment she has received.



MaidInBedlam said:


> I retract my statement about Poor Purl. I was being judgmental and rude.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Nice try al. What kind of chocolate?



Poor Purl said:


> Hey, al, why bring up such unimportant questions in the War on Women? Can't you see how vital the issues are that we're discussing? Please pass the chocolate.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

damemary said:


> I believe from the bottom of my heart that Poor Purl is a good person and she does not deserve the treatment she has received.


Yup, I agree. Like you, (_and sometimes even MIB_), PP is a GREAT gal full of intelligence and compassion.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

BTW... Why the heck would the GOP have such a conniption fit with Obama taking some action to make women's pay MORE TRANSPARENT?

He didn't even put for anything further to force equal pay. Just made it easier for ALL workers (even men) to discover how their pay holds up to the norm.

Is it so AWFUL that now people in the federal government can discuss with each other what they're being paid and not have to worry about being fired for doing so?

Is it so awful that companies have to reveal statistics on how they're paying men vs women?

Is that REALLY such an onerous requirement?

And BTW... SO WHAT if, Obama, in part, is doing it for political reasons?

It's still the right thing to do, regardless of his motivations.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> BTW... Why the heck would the GOP have such a conniption fit with Obama taking some action to make women's pay MORE TRANSPARENT?
> 
> He didn't even put for anything further to force equal pay. Just made it easier for ALL workers (even men) to discover how their pay holds up to the norm.
> 
> ...


The people who have now been given permission by SCOTUS to buy up the entire GOP must have told them to fight it.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> Agreed 100%
> 
> That's what I was trying to point out to Gerslay when she threatened Janet Cooke.
> 
> ...


Yes you did write that!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> BTW... Why the heck would the GOP have such a conniption fit with Obama taking some action to make women's pay MORE TRANSPARENT?
> 
> He didn't even put for anything further to force equal pay. Just made it easier for ALL workers (even men) to discover how their pay holds up to the norm.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> Wait a minute... now it's on GERSLAY'S facebook page? I thought you said it was on her husband's page.
> 
> Yes, I can deny I did that, because I didn't. But I just LOVE the Gerslay is having to 'manage' her husbands facebook account because women are evidently "befriending" him.
> 
> ...


1. Whose page it is, is not the point. You put yourself out there, uninvited, and that behaviour is reprehensible.

2. No one has said you posted your genitals online, your picture yes, not your genitals. You're more depraved than I thought.

3. Trolling you say? You are the most dangerous troll on this board. Your vicious and aggressive style speaks volumes.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Why would you lower yourself to do what you imagine Gerslay did? Who cares who calls anyone stupid for leaving themselves open to losing online privacy? *There is no such thing as online privacy.*


Thank you MaidInBedlam for replying with sensible posts in this situation.

I appreciate your efforts.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> 1. Whose page it is, is not the point. You put yourself out there, uninvited, and that behaviour is reprehensible.
> 
> 2. No one has said you posted your genitals online, your picture yes, not your genitals. You're more depraved than I thought.
> 
> 3. Trolling you say? You are the most dangerous troll on this board. Your vicious and aggressive style speaks volumes.


I thank you Wombat for your attempts to try to set the record straight here.

I truly appreciate your efforts in this regard.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> I thank you Wombat for your attempts to try to set the record straight here.
> 
> I truly appreciate your efforts in this regard.


That's my pleasure Gerslay.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> No, she did more than that... I didn't say it outright because I would've doubled up on what Gerslay did.
> 
> What she did essentially was to try to incite members here to look up the personal information of a member here by telling people how to identify that person and take out vengeance against her.
> 
> ...


And still LYING!

Youve come against me for months with a relentless onslaught of slander and lies. You claim youre some kind of valiant hero out there protecting your weaker sisters from big bad bullies like me. But that is just the cover story that you use to make it seem to others that you are rational of thought and altruistic in your intent. When in fact, you are neither.

After you posted private pictures of me, my relatives and my home on KP I reported you to Admin. I told Admin the whole storythe real storynot the perversion you keep presenting. Admin took the pictures down right away.

After that I did find out who you are and thats when you really began youre attack against me. At the same time you claimed that it was no big deal because you were not the person that I discovered you to be. (Which by the way I did not make public and I did not threaten to do so, contrary to your threats towards me.) In fact, you got great pleasure out of stating that she (said person) was just one of your sockpuppet identities that I fell for hook, line, and sinker.

	If its true that you are not said person, why did you continue to use her picture as your avatar for months?
	Why did you use her sisters photograph to phony up a fake FB account to come at me in new and vicious ways?
	How do you think she would react to knowing just how youve exploited her name, her image, her private information, her dead mother, and her sisters for your nefarious purposes?
	Do you think she would approve of how youve used her and put her reputation and career in jeopardy?
	Would she think that being one of your sockpuppet identities is altruistic on your part?

Or maybe you are said person, in which case that is the real reason why the steam is coming out of your ears and the foam is gathering at the corners of your mouth!

Stop pretending what your motives are. 
Stop lying about me.
Go away!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

dbl post


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> And still LYING!
> 
> Youve come against me for months with a relentless onslaught of slander and lies. You claim youre some kind of valiant hero out there protecting your weaker sisters from big bad bullies like me. But that is just the cover story that you use to make it seem to others that you are rational of thought and altruistic in your intent. When in fact, you are neither.
> 
> ...


Shocking to think that people would do these things on KP. Come home, Gerslay - to the happy place.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> If Gerslay did all the terrible stuff you say she did, then report her to Admin. Don't give me a load of malarkey about "doubling up on what Gerslay did."
> 
> As for your philosophy, if you are willing to lower yourself to some one else's gutter level, it IS a part of who you are. You're just saying it's a role you play to justify doing something I hope you know is wrong.


Got to agree with you on this one MIB. We don't like to admit we have some baser instincts that allow us to get down in the gutter and once we go there it gets easier and easier to return. We should at least own up to it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> And still LYING!
> 
> Youve come against me for months with a relentless onslaught of slander and lies. You claim youre some kind of valiant hero out there protecting your weaker sisters from big bad bullies like me. But that is just the cover story that you use to make it seem to others that you are rational of thought and altruistic in your intent. When in fact, you are neither.
> 
> ...


BRAVO, Gerslay! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> And still LYING!
> 
> Youve come against me for months with a relentless onslaught of slander and lies. You claim youre some kind of valiant hero out there protecting your weaker sisters from big bad bullies like me. But that is just the cover story that you use to make it seem to others that you are rational of thought and altruistic in your intent. When in fact, you are neither.
> 
> ...


I know this was hard on you and how much you were hurt by it. 
God Bless Gerslay.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> Yes you did write that!


And she essentially wrote the same thing about another member of this board... that was the point stupid...

what was good for the goose was good for the gander.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> 1. Whose page it is, is not the point. You put yourself out there, uninvited, and that behaviour is reprehensible.


I never put myself there and the fact that you don't know whether it's Gerslay's page or her husbands means you lied about ever having "seen" anything.



Wombatnomore said:


> 2. No one has said you posted your genitals online


No, I said at least I don't post my genitals. Meaning we both know of someone who does. Get the hint?



Wombatnomore said:


> 3. Trolling you say? You are the most dangerous troll on this board. Your vicious and aggressive style speaks volumes.


Oh, no, _as you well know_, there are MUCH more dangerous forms of trolling forums.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Gerslay said:


> Thank you MaidInBedlam for replying with sensible posts in this situation.
> 
> I appreciate your efforts.


Stupid, she merely chided me for pushing back at you, that I "should" have risen above you,

but ultimately she confirmed that you're nothing but a whiner to be complaining about your privacy being lost since you're the one who posted all your private information to find.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Gerslay said:


> I thank you Wombat for your attempts to try to set the record straight here.
> 
> I truly appreciate your efforts in this regard.


Stupid. We've moved beyond you. Wombat knows what I'm talking about and that I'm not referring to you right now.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Stupid. We've moved beyond you. Wombat knows what I'm talking about and that I'm not referring to you right now.


Please. How can you be immune to such sweetly expressed gratitude? So feminine and submissive?


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Gerslay said:


> And still LYING!
> 
> Youve come against me for months with a relentless onslaught of slander and lies.


No slander or lies have come from me whatsoever.



Gerslay said:


> You claim youre some kind of valiant hero out there protecting your weaker sisters from big bad bullies like me. But that is just the cover story that you use to make it seem to others that you are rational of thought and altruistic in your intent. When in fact, you are neither.


Whatever. I really don't care what a lousy, rotten, nasty person like you and your ilk thinks of me. In fact, the more you hate me, the more flattered I become.

Point is, you're the one who went after someone else on this board and tried to incite other members of this board to find that person's personal information so it can be used against her.

_My first response to you was only that when you make threats like that to someone, you should be carefule because they're bound to come back to bite you in the butt.

You didn't like that, you couldn't let that go... and that's the only reason this has continued on the way it has._

It came back to bite you in the butt as I said... and now you're whining about it. Because you're a liar and a whiny hypocrite and the complete opposite of a decent, loving Christian.



Gerslay said:


> After you posted private pictures of me, my relatives and my home on KP I reported you to Admin.


I'm still here. So they removed the pictures at your request, but clearly didn't see fit to "punish" me.

Secondly, I didn't post pictures of your family and your home. I posed pictures of people with blurred out faces and a generic home. ...

AND YOU, stupidly told everyone what they were.



Gerslay said:


> After that I did find out who you are and thats when you really began youre attack against me.


You never found out who I am sweetie.



Gerslay said:


> 	If its true that you are not said person, why did you continue to use her picture as your avatar for months?


Actually, I changed the avatar right away once it was clear you confused me with her.



Gerslay said:


> 	Why did you use her sisters photograph to phony up a fake FB account to come at me in new and vicious ways?


Her sister's picture? I don't even know what you're talking about. If Jody has a sister, I know nothing of it.

Again, just because strange women are "befriending" your husband, doesn't mean it's me.



Gerslay said:


> 	How do you think she would react to knowing just how youve exploited her name, her image, her private information, her dead mother, and her sisters for your nefarious purposes?


I haven't exploited her. I had a picture of an actress I saw once in a play. I have no idea if she has any mother or sisters. Evidently you've been stalking her though, not sure how she'd feel about that.



Gerslay said:


> 	Do you think she would approve of how youve used her and put her reputation and career in jeopardy?


I didn't. I informed you right away it was just a picture of an actress I admired.... just like MANY people here have used pictures of other celebrities they've admired.



> 	Would she think that being one of your sockpuppet identities is altruistic on your part?


I don't care if she thinks it's "altruistic" or not.

Just like you didn't care that threatening other members of the board was a really nasty and nefarious thing to do.

You don't get to act like the witch you are, and think that no one will ever push back at you.

You messed with the wrong gal this time sweetie.

And remember, I have LOTS of screenshots of info I saved before you were able to "privatize" your accounts.



Gerslay said:


> Or maybe you are said person,


Bottom line is you don't know.



Gerslay said:


> Stop pretending what your motives are.


I've been very open about what my motives are.



Gerslay said:


> Stop lying about me.
> Go away!


Haven't told a single lie about you yet.

And when you left me alone I left you alone. _You_ decided to forage back into old news.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Got to agree with you on this one MIB. We don't like to admit we have some baser instincts that allow us to get down in the gutter and once we go there it gets easier and easier to return. We should at least own up to it.


You'd know, you are Vocal Lisa. You both don't give people credit for seeing through the duplicity. You are so NOT SMART.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

You've already said you're quite willing to be a bully to deal with other bullies around here. And that's what you've become. Just another bully.


VocalLisa said:


> No, just push back at hypocritical whiny bullies. I LOVE a good debate with _intelligent_ opponents.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Hey, al, why bring up such unimportant questions in the War on Women? Can't you see how vital the issues are that we're discussing? Please pass the chocolate.


Best suggestion I've heard today. Pass the chocolate, lots and lots of it, please.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> And she essentially wrote the same thing about another member of this board... that was the point stupid...
> 
> what was good for the goose was good for the gander.


HELLO! YOU LIED

*Wombatnomore wrote:*
1. Whose page it is, is not the point. You put yourself out there, uninvited, and that behaviour is reprehensible.



Vocal Lisa said:


> I never put myself there and the fact that you don't know whether it's Gerslay's page or her husbands means you lied about ever having "seen" anything.


It was Gerslays Husband's page. I made a mistake. I have a copy of the screen shot. It's you alright.

*Wombatnomore wrote:*
2. No one has said you posted your genitals online



Vocal Lisa said:


> No, I said at least I don't post my genitals. Meaning we both know of someone who does. Get the hint?


Good try you vile, base creature.

*Wombatnomore wrote:*
3. Trolling you say? You are the most dangerous troll on this board. Your vicious and aggressive style speaks volumes.



Vocal Lisa said:


> Oh, no, as you well know, there are MUCH more dangerous forms of trolling forums.


You're telling the story. Doesn't surprise me that YOU know.

*Gerslay wrote:*
I thank you Wombat for your attempts to try to set the record straight here.

I truly appreciate your efforts in this regard.



Vocal Lisa said:


> Stupid. We've moved beyond you. Wombat knows what I'm talking about and that I'm not referring to you right now.


Great example of your efforts to intimidate AND threaten me at the same time.

Well, in summary, you are a fine example of an angry, bitter, twisted, revolting and narcissistic troll I've ever seen Vocal Lisa.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Got to agree with you on this one MIB. We don't like to admit we have some baser instincts that allow us to get down in the gutter and once we go there it gets easier and easier to return. We should at least own up to it.


Here we go again, Cheeky: "You'd know, you are Vocal Lisa. You both don't give people credit for seeing through the duplicity. You are so NOT SMART." Every time one of them conflates two of us, their IQ is cut in half. This is also proof that KPG speaks through them.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Here we go again, Cheeky: "You'd know, you are Vocal Lisa. You both don't give people credit for seeing through the duplicity. You are so NOT SMART." Every time one of them conflates two of us, their IQ is cut in half. This is also proof that KPG speaks through them.


Why don't you just shut up you miserable old sod and go to bed?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Two of my best buddies are all in one? Who'd a thunk it? I thought the exact same thing about KPG amd wombat. l think they are both very sick puppies. Steer clear.



Poor Purl said:


> Here we go again, Cheeky: "You'd know, you are Vocal Lisa. You both don't give people credit for seeing through the duplicity. You are so NOT SMART." Every time one of them conflates two of us, their IQ is cut in half. This is also proof that KPG speaks through them.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Why all the comments about 'old' women? Certainly sounds like a certain type of man. Why the constant put-downs? I have my opinion. It certainly lends credence to VL allegations.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Two of my best buddies are all in one? Who'd a thunk it? I thought the exact same thing about KPG amd wombat. l think they are both very sick puppies. Steer clear.


You're being verbally abusive to puppies. Shame on you!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Me bad. I love puppies and all animals. People don't always fair as well.



Poor Purl said:


> You're being verbally abusive to puppies. Shame on you!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Why all the comments about 'old' women? Certainly sounds like a certain type of man. Why the constant put-downs? I have my opinion.


KPG also puts down old people. Gee, could you be right? Could they be one and the same? Or are they two bodies with but a single brain?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

War on Woman and a racist.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=504978232941749&set=a.384316298341277.1073741828.384000361706204&type=1&theater


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> War on Woman and a racist.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=504978232941749&set=a.384316298341277.1073741828.384000361706204&type=1&theater


She was also kind of homely. I'm surprised you didn't mention that.

Whatever her plan may have been at the start, it isn't the plan of Planned Parenthood, and it's sophistry to pretend you believe it is. But I guess all's fair in war, and this is your war. It has nothing to do with love except for yourselves and maybe your religious leaders.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

MaidInBedlam said:


> You've already said you're quite willing to be a bully to deal with other bullies around here. And that's what you've become. Just another bully.


.... only to other bullies.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> .... only to other bullies.


...which keeps you really busy here.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> It was Gerslays Husband's page. I made a mistake. I have a copy of the screen shot. It's you alright.


Oh, you said you saw it before. You couldn't tell the difference between her husband and Gerslay? Are you saying she's rather "manly" looking and you couldn't tell the difference?

Prove it. I give you permission to post whatever you have --- if you think it's really me.



Wombatnomore said:


> Good try you vile, base creature.


Unlike you, I can prove it. You're not the only one who has screenshots. I can provide LIVE LINKS as well.



Wombatnomore said:


> You're telling the story. Doesn't surprise me that YOU know.


Thank you in your confidence in me to find out who you really are online and what kind of kinky things you like to do.



Wombatnomore said:


> Great example of your efforts to intimidate AND threaten me at the same time.


If it's not you, there's nothing for you to be intimidated about. But thanks for admitting that you are... it tells me you know what's out there on you.



Wombatnomore said:


> Well, in summary, you are a fine example of an angry, bitter, twisted, revolting and narcissistic troll I've ever seen Vocal Lisa.


Yes, Phil you've made us all KEENly aware that you only like submissive women and it's understandable that someone like me would, shall we say, "turn you off".

And as opposed to a dirty old bi-sexual deviant trolling a knitting board for submissive women --- an angry, bitter etc troll seems comparatively decent. Although I admit that's a pretty low bar I've set for myself there!


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> Here we go again, Cheeky: "You'd know, you are Vocal Lisa. You both don't give people credit for seeing through the duplicity. You are so NOT SMART." Every time one of them conflates two of us, their IQ is cut in half. This is also proof that KPG speaks through them.


Well, they need to think that there's not as many people who see them for the imbeciles that they are than there really is. It's a way to delude themselves.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Well, they need to think that there's not as many people who see them for the imbeciles that they are than there really is. It's a way to delude themselves.


We've realized that for a long time. It may also be how _they_ operate in that there Happy Place, which is why they'd assume we do the same thing.

I could see some rationale if you and Cheeky even wrote similarly, but you don't. All they base their guess on is the fact that you joined KP during the period when Cheeky was away grieving for her dying father.

You know, the kind of rationale that makes sense only to the senseless.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Great example of your efforts to intimidate AND threaten me at the same time.
> 
> Well, in summary, you are a fine example of an angry, bitter, twisted, revolting and narcissistic troll I've ever seen Vocal Lisa.


Wombatnomore
Have been doing some snooping because I have felt - as others have - that you are a guy and that I found disturbing. Why would someone not reveal their gender? I think I found the roadmap of some of your prev. endeavors and now I see why you post here as a woman. It is hard to hide these days.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> We've realized that for a long time. It may also be how _they_ operate in that there Happy Place, which is why they'd assume we do the same thing.
> 
> I could see some rationale if you and Cheeky even wrote similarly, but you don't. All they base their guess on is the fact that you joined KP during the period when Cheeky was away grieving for her dying father.
> 
> You know, the kind of rationale that makes sense only to the senseless.


Poor Purl
There is no treatment for a twisted mind and even if there was, these folks will never realize that they are screwed up.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Yes, Phil you've made us all KEENly aware that you only like submissive women and it's understandable that someone like me would, shall we say, "turn you off".
> 
> And as opposed to a dirty old bi-sexual deviant trolling a knitting board for submissive women --- an angry, bitter etc troll seems comparatively decent. Although I admit that's a pretty low bar I've set for myself there!


VocalLisa, you are the Warrior Queen. Those people will never admit how lacking they are; are they worth the keystrokes to tell them what they cannot understand.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> ...which keeps you really busy here.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Why all the comments about 'old' women? Certainly sounds like a certain type of man. Why the constant put-downs? I have my opinion. It certainly lends credence to VL allegations.


damemary
by calling some of us old woman he is trying to find out if we are or not - could he be on the prowl?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It also confuses them....looking over their shoulders.



VocalLisa said:


> Well, they need to think that there's not as many people who see them for the imbeciles that they are than there really is. It's a way to delude themselves.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> by calling some of us old woman he is trying to find out if we are or not - could he be on the prowl?


Seems that way to me.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> by calling some of us old woman he is trying to find out if we are or not - could he be on the prowl?


Let's just say that from what I've discovered, people here should be genuinely concerned.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Do you think Alfred Hitchcock could have made a movie from this topic as it has been evolving? "The Invasion of the Trolls"? Maybe more Orson Welles. Maybe there really are Pod People?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Wombatnomore
how long have you been knitting and what sort of items do you make? Who taught you and do you have other hobbies?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> There is no treatment for a twisted mind and even if there was, these folks will never realize that they are screwed up.


Boy, are you right! At least, they might know unconsciously but will never allow the knowledge to become conscious, which only adds to their anxiety and their anger.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Do you think Alfred Hitchcock could have made a movie from this topic as it has been evolving? "The Invasion of the Trolls"? Maybe more Orson Welles. Maybe there really are Pod People?


Speaking of which, did you see what Karverr wrote on your Trolls thread?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> by calling some of us old woman he is trying to find out if we are or not - could he be on the prowl?


That, yes, but also as a ventriloquist's dummy for KPG and her pals, who seem to think we're all much older than they are (and that being old is somehow a bad thing).


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Wombatnomore
> how long have you been knitting and what sort of items do you make? Who taught you and do you have other hobbies?


Other ladylike hobbies?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Do you really see a brain? I need stronger bi-focals.



Poor Purl said:


> KPG also puts down old people. Gee, could you be right? Could they be one and the same? Or are they two bodies with but a single brain?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hail to the Empress Warrior Queen.



MarilynKnits said:


> VocalLisa, you are the Warrior Queen. Those people will never admit how lacking they are; are they worth the keystrokes to tell them what they cannot understand.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Don't underestimate the evil in our midst.



MarilynKnits said:


> Do you think Alfred Hitchcock could have made a movie from this topic as it has been evolving? "The Invasion of the Trolls"? Maybe more Orson Welles. Maybe there really are Pod People?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> That, yes, but also as a ventriloquist's dummy for KPG and her pals, who seem to think we're all much older than they are (and that being old is somehow a bad thing).


Haven't they heard the cliche about the alternative?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Oh, yes. It left me momentarily speechless. I went you a PM in that regard.



Poor Purl said:


> Speaking of which, did you see what Karverr wrote on your Trolls thread?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

What did Karverr write about trolls? I hope it was nice and not trollish.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

It was inadvertently amusing.



SQM said:


> What did Karverr write about trolls? I hope it was nice and not trollish.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

nu???? So someone tell me what he wrote, please. Or direct me to the page.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Do you really see a brain? I need stronger bi-focals.


Just giving them the benefit of the doubt. But wait, don't the righties dislike benefits? They're certainly not _entitled_ to them.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> What did Karverr write about trolls? I hope it was nice and not trollish.


Sure, about as nice as Karverr can be. He called us trolls and AOWs and assumed that we were the ones Marilyn meant. He thought it was funny that we were speaking so politely about trolls when we were they - them - the trolls.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

What in tarnation does AOWs mean?

A he? A knitting he? PM me please Karverr.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> nu???? So someone tell me what he wrote, please. Or direct me to the page.


The whole thread is just 8 pages. But it's on http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-251362-6.html#5157756

I'd even quote his entire message, but I think everyone should see his avatar, in which he is fetchingly dressed in - never mind.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

yeah I recognize him. He seems like a good knitter. That scarf looked interesting. I still do not understand what aows are.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> Speaking of which, did you see what Karverr wrote on your Trolls thread?


LOL.... Alfred Hitchcock... THAT'S it!! That's why he looked so familiar!!


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

SQM said:


> yeah I recognize him. He seems like a good knitter. That scarf looked interesting. I still do not understand what aows are.


They call us Angry Old Women.

Isn't it funny how some of them are turning out to be men? And the dumb bunnies there don't even know it.

Not surprising such male chauvinism comes from that ilk.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> They call us Angry Old Women.
> 
> Isn't it funny how some of them are turning out to be men? And the dumb bunnies there don't even know it.
> 
> Not surprising such male chauvinism comes from that ilk.


They've always known about Karverr. I think it's such a Happy Place because of how little they know.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> LOL.... Alfred Hitchcock... THAT'S it!! That's why he looked so familiar!!


Oh. I didn't catch the resemblance when I first saw it. Frankly, the man in the picture looks kind of effeminate.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I love that - Angry Old Women. He is certainly 'right on' in my case. And I am a dumb AOW because I could not solve that witless abbreviation without help.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> What in tarnation does AOWs mean?
> 
> A he? A knitting he? PM me please Karverr.


I don't think Karverr knits; his wife does. He carves, silly.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I don't think Karverr knits; his wife does. He carves, silly.


oh me! I jumped right into that old stereotype, assuming he knit it himself. Did not think about Wife. So his wife uses him as her model??????????


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I love that - Angry Old Women. He is certainly 'right on' in my case. And I am a dumb AOW because I could not solve that witless abbreviation without help.


It's another one of those insults that LTL is so proud of creating. Only a very angry person would think that was funny.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> oh me! I jumped right into that old stereotype, assuming he knit it himself. Did not think about Wife. So his wife uses him as her model??????????


His wife seems like a perfectly nice woman; I don't think she hangs out with the RWNs.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> It's another one of those insults that LTL is so proud of creating. Only a very angry person would think that was funny.


That makes it even funnier since in real time, land o' lakes must be an elderly citizen herself. Come on Purleeeeeee - let Lakes play.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> Poor Purl said:
> 
> 
> > They've always known about Karverr. I think it's such a Happy Place because of how little they know.
> ...


Oh, he's one of the "men" of the group? I just thought he was an UOW.

I just figured guernsey might qualify as I've always thought it was a Bea Arthur drag queen.

Hey, well they're certainly "fashion flexible" as "the kids" say now a-days. Good for them I guess. It's their way of having some diversity amongst themselves I suppose.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> They've always known about Karverr. I think it's such a Happy Place because of how little they know.


Hence the old adage "Ignorance is bliss".


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Hence the old adage "Ignorance is bliss".


Haven't you seen Bratty Patty's signature: "If ignorance is bliss, Republicans must be orgasmic"?


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> Haven't you seen Bratty Patty's signature: "If ignorance is bliss, Republicans must be orgasmic"?










, I must have missed that.









I don't seem to notice people's signatures here as much. Not sure why.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Just giving them the benefit of the doubt. But wait, don't the righties dislike benefits? They're certainly not _entitled_ to them.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bingo! Do you think the 'boys' had anything to do with naked male pictures per CountryBumpkin on Internet Trolls? The AOW theme seems to run through Wombatnomore and others. What are we 'exposed' to?
******
A few month's ago some teenage boys got on KP and posted naked men photos. Took admin all night to clean up the site. CountryBumpkins on Internet Trolls. 
******
(


VocalLisa said:


> They call us Angry Old Women.
> 
> Isn't it funny how some of them are turning out to be men? And the dumb bunnies there don't even know it.
> 
> Not surprising such male chauvinism comes from that ilk.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm seeing a definite theme here and it's not good. If you don't like it, say so. Don't be submissive.



VocalLisa said:


> They call us Angry Old Women.
> 
> Isn't it funny how some of them are turning out to be men? And the dumb bunnies there don't even know it.
> 
> Not surprising such male chauvinism comes from that ilk.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Oh. I didn't catch the resemblance when I first saw it. Frankly, the man in the picture looks kind of effeminate.


And he's anti-gay. Disowned his daughter because of her 'lifestyle' offending God. Methinks.......


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I waited for a solution too. You're not alone.



SQM said:


> I love that - Angry Old Women. He is certainly 'right on' in my case. And I am a dumb AOW because I could not solve that witless abbreviation without help.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't see humor at all.



Poor Purl said:


> It's another one of those insults that LTL is so proud of creating. Only a very angry person would think that was funny.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think if you like diversity, accept all people and not just for their fashion. I find it offensive in this particular case. Disowning a lesbian daughter.



VocalLisa said:


> Oh, he's one of the "men" of the group? I just thought he was an UOW.
> 
> I just figured guernsey might qualify as I've always thought it was a Bea Arthur drag queen.
> 
> Hey, well they're certainly "fashion flexible" as "the kids" say now a-days. Good for them I guess. It's their way of having some diversity amongst themselves I suppose.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Haven't you seen Bratty Patty's signature: "If ignorance is bliss, Republicans must be orgasmic"?


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> And he's anti-gay. Disowned his daughter because of her 'lifestyle' offending God. Methinks.......


the "lady" doth protest too much?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I don't see humor at all.


LTL does. She has said that she writes some things and if we complain, she laughs.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I don't think Karverr knits; his wife does. He carves, silly.


Poor Purl
karverr is just a lost fellow with an empty chest. No Heart.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I think if you like diversity, accept all people and not just for their fashion. I find it offensive in this particular case. Disowning a lesbian daughter.


I doubt that these good Christians, like Karverr, like diversity. They more likely want their children to be just like them. Considering how he looks in that picture, I suspect his daughter is more like him than he knows.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> karverr is just a lost fellow with an empty chest. No Heart.


He could carve himself a heart and hang it there.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You got it.



Poor Purl said:


> the "lady" doth protest too much?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Who? What?



Poor Purl said:


> LTL does. She has said that she writes some things and if we complain, she laughs.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I doubt that these good Christians, like Karverr, like diversity. They more likely want their children to be just like them. Considering how he looks in that picture, I suspect his daughter is more like him than he knows.


Agreed.

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Who? What?


I don't remember the particulars, but LovestheLake likes to make up insults for us, and if anyone doesn't like it, she's succeeded at what she wanted to do. She calls her friends and they laugh about it.

This is the person who says she's never vindictive, never says anything abusive.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm just hinting that she and her empty-headed minions are out of my frame of reference. No interesting discussion, just insults and veiled threats, so I try to ignore them.



Poor Purl said:


> I don't remember the particulars, but LovestheLake likes to make up insults for us, and if anyone doesn't like it, she's succeeded at what she wanted to do. She calls her friends and they laugh about it.
> 
> This is the person who says she's never vindictive, never says anything abusive.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'm just hinting that she and her empty-headed minions are out of my frame of reference. No interesting discussion, just insults and veiled threats, so I try to ignore them.


I never thought of that. I could ignore them, too. Thank you, Empress Dame.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

damemary said:


> I think if you like diversity, accept all people and not just for their fashion. I find it offensive in this particular case. Disowning a lesbian daughter.


Agreed. But as anyone knows by now, the more "bothered" someone is by gayness, the more likely they fear it in themselves.

I'm sorry, but truly straight people just don't feel particularly strongly about homosexuality, even the religious straight ones. Even those religious straight people who think that the Bible teaches that homosexuality is a sin, they aren't necessarily "freaked out" by that particular sin over other sins.... unless they have their own latent feelings and attractions towards the same sex.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> karverr is just a lost fellow with an empty chest. No Heart.


I'm sorry though, unless a man is truly into knitting... what even brought him here? It's just very strange.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> I doubt that these good Christians, like Karverr, like diversity. They more likely want their children to be just like them. *Considering how he looks in that picture, I suspect his daughter is more like him than he knows.*


BBM (bolded by me)


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Internet trolls, page 6, about the 4th comment from the bottom. See what you think of it.



SQM said:


> nu???? So someone tell me what he wrote, please. Or direct me to the page.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

He is the one who started the thread "my story" about his broken relationship with his daughter.



VocalLisa said:


> LOL.... Alfred Hitchcock... THAT'S it!! That's why he looked so familiar!!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

VL - is your new avatar you?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> I'm sorry though, unless a man is truly into knitting... what even brought him here? It's just very strange.


His wife is a knitter, and he may just have been looking for something to do. He was greeted with open arms by the other RWNs and has adopted all their prejudices and prejudgments.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> He is the one who started the thread "my story" about his broken relationship with his daughter.


I have to look into that. I hope it isn't very long.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

He doesn't express himself well.



MarilynKnits said:


> Internet trolls, page 6, about the 4th comment from the bottom. See what you think of it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> He doesn't express himself well.


It was easy enough for me to understand. And for a couple of others, who again referred to AOWs and complained about trolls on the Internet Trolls thread. The only trolls I saw there were those few people who chose to insult others.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> He is the one who started the thread "my story" about his broken relationship with his daughter.


I looked at it, but only the first page. One interesting point stood out: Although Karverr claims to be a committed Christian, he said he threw his daughter out as soon as he learned that she was a lesbian; in his words (he wrote this in third person): "The man and wife both told her she was out of the house as they could not and would not have that activity in their home."

Was she being active in their home? I doubt it. I thought Jesus taught to love the sinner but hate the sin. K sounds like just another hypocritical Christian, not a true believer.

Interestingly, though K is very talkative on D&P, his wife definitely is not. And he's not the only one having problems with adult children.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I have long believed that there really are pod people. Don't go to sleep!!! :twisted:


MarilynKnits said:


> Do you think Alfred Hitchcock could have made a movie from this topic as it has been evolving? "The Invasion of the Trolls"? Maybe more Orson Welles. Maybe there really are Pod People?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> Let's just say that from what I've discovered, people here should be genuinely concerned.


Indeed, the Wombat is pretty scary. I bet if I searched a little bit I'd find worse than him, though. The subject of trolling has come up here, and is a good topic for further discussion. Bullying and cyber-bullying in particular are on a lot of people's radar. Think about how some teens have been driven to suicide by cyber-bullying. It's so tragic.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Indeed, the Wombat is pretty scary. I bet if I searched a little bit I'd find worse than him, though. The subject of trolling has come up here, and is a good topic for further discussion. Bullying and cyber-bullying in particular are on a lot of people's radar. Think about how some teens have been driven to suicide by cyber-bullying. It's so tragic.


Actually the Wombat is quite lovely when she is her real self. She is my pen pal and I enjoy hearing from her. The virtual Wombat seems to be polar opposite from who she really is.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Actually the Wombat is quite lovely when she is her real self. She is my pen pal and I enjoy hearing from her. The virtual Wombat seems to be polar opposite from who she really is.


I assume your pen pal is a flesh-and-blood wombat who lives in the bush and excretes cubes. Is that so?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Nope. She is quite a good chap. I like having a pen pal whose life is upside down from mine. It seems like we have a 13 hour time gap and Wombat is facing winter. That intrigues me. But I would not mind seeing a real wombat. And I would be gentle with it and not try to kill it like the Aussie farmers. Booo!


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

SQM said:


> VL - is your new avatar you?


No. Just a woman I admire. I sometimes use avatars as inspiration.

Sometimes it's an actress, sometimes it's a regular person, sometimes it's a politician, sometimes it's someone from history, sometimes it's a business person...


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> His wife is a knitter, and he may just have been looking for something to do. He was greeted with open arms by the other RWNs and has adopted all their prejudices and prejudgments.


I dunno, I worry about a man who can't find his own interests. Sorry, I think it's a little odd.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Indeed, the Wombat is pretty scary. I bet if I searched a little bit I'd find worse than him, though.


Sure, there can be worse. But a creepy old man trolling for submissive women is "up there" among the worst.... or should I say "down under" there among the worst.



MaidInBedlam said:


> The subject of trolling has come up here, and is a good topic for further discussion. Bullying and cyber-bullying in particular are on a lot of people's radar. Think about how some teens have been driven to suicide by cyber-bullying. It's so tragic.


I agree, it's awful in terms of kids because they haven't matured enough to handle things like that.

However, I do expect adults to know what they can and can not handle. It's VERY easy to stay out of the fray here. Just stay on the main knitting areas of the board... or go to another more "managed" board.

As you can see. I like and ENJOY a good tussle. Why should how I enjoy the board be changed because some people are more sensitive to this sort of thing than I?

It's very obvious that this board is lightly managed by admin -- BY CHOICE.

The ADULTS here have the choice to take the heat or stay out of the kitchen.

When people are clicking right into threads they KNOW are already contentious and CHOOSE to participate in that contentiousness, over and over and over again --- to me, they need to take personal responsibility for their choice to do so.

If I start to get to upset, I always have the option to leave, take a break, etc. If I'm in a more sensitive state, I can just post in less caustic areas of the board.

I think when we start getting into trying to "control" OTHER people's behavior and personalities --- that's definitely a losing game.

The Admin has made the choice to lightly moderate the board, especially the "Chit Chat" part of the board.

You don't click into a thread called "War on Women #7" if you're not the type to get into the fray a little bit.

You don't get involved in political discussions as we all know, the topics can push buttons and ignite genuine passions. People have a right to their passions.... and anger for that matter.

As long as it doesn't become SCARY abusive. (_Like some guy who likes to choke women trolling to board_)... then I say, it's best to just let people be who they are, and everyone take personal responsibility for themselves.

We're adults. (_and yes, even adults 'name call" as calling someone a name can be the most concise accurate description of what someone is or is doing_) Some people have harsh personalities, (_as I certainly do_) and some people are more meek. We each should go where we're better suited for the kind of discussions that are going on.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

SQM said:


> Actually the Wombat is quite lovely when she is her real self. She is my pen pal and I enjoy hearing from her. The virtual Wombat seems to be polar opposite from who she really is.


The Wombat is not being truthful to you about what it is.

It is a man... for starters. So your pen pal is being misleading to you from the git-go if you think it's a "she".

Let's just say, you CLEARLY have no idea what you've gotten into.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> I dunno, I worry about a man who can't find his own interests. Sorry, I think it's a little odd.


He carves. Really. He makes wooden things that are pretty nice.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> The Wombat is not being truthful to you about what it is.
> 
> It is a man... for starters. So your pen pal is being misleading to you from the git-go if you think it's a "she".
> 
> Let's just say, you CLEARLY have no idea what you've gotten into.


I don't think her pen pal is Phil the Wombat. If it is, I'm going to give her a talking to.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Well, we know how trustworthy the Internet is... Does this mean I get down off the chair i've been standing on and stop saying "EEEKK!!"??


SQM said:


> Actually the Wombat is quite lovely when she is her real self. She is my pen pal and I enjoy hearing from her. The virtual Wombat seems to be polar opposite from who she really is.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Egad! All this, and all for me!! I feel like I've been on the wrong end of a 2x4.



















































































































I almost feel like you're trying to bully me. All that stuff about adults, how Admin chooses to run this site and how easy it is to avoid topics like WOW doesn't change my mind about you. Someone who is willing to bully the bullies is a bully. Period. Plain and simple.


VocalLisa said:


> I agree, it's awful in terms of kids because they haven't matured enough to handle things like that.
> 
> However, I do expect adults to know what they can and can not handle. It's VERY easy to stay out of the fray here. Just stay on the main knitting areas of the board... or go to another more "managed" board.
> 
> ...


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> The Wombat is not being truthful to you about what it is.
> 
> It is a man... for starters. So your pen pal is being misleading to you from the git-go if you think it's a "she".
> 
> Let's just say, you CLEARLY have no idea what you've gotten into.


Hmm! How do you know that Wombat is a man?

If she is a he that is fine and even better if she is a he in drag!


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> I don't think her pen pal is Phil the Wombat. If it is, I'm going to give her a talking to.


She seemed to be indicated it was. Maybe I misunderstood?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

My penpal is Wombatnomore. Is she a he? I seriously doubt it.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Egad! All this, and all for me!! I feel like I've been on the wrong end of a 2x4.
> 
> I almost feel like you're trying to bully me. All that stuff about adults, how Admin chooses to run this site and how easy it is to avoid topics like WOW doesn't change my mind about you. Someone who is willing to bully the bullies is a bully. Period. Plain and simple.


For the record, this started with you "bullying" me. Yes, you did it passive-aggressively with your snotty innuendo instead of dealing with me flatly and openly. But you did it.
*
I get it. You're ultra-sensitive. Not my job or my obligation to placate you or stick a pacifier in your mouth to help you feel better.*

And regardless my other point is, it's just a reality that people of all sorts exist on the internet and _it's simply a fools errand to try and control how other people behave as you would LIKE them to behave, never mind the fact that the world is not obligated to behave as you think they should._

If you can't deal with it, then you have the option of not subjecting yourself to it.

If Admin doesn't like it, or feels it's worth moderating, they will.

But I suspect Admin knows, what seems to be going over your head. It's just simply logistically impossible to play "mother hen" to everyone you meet on the internet.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

SQM said:


> My penpal is Wombatnomore. Is she a he? I seriously doubt it.


Clearly you do.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> Clearly you do.


What makes it clear?


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

SQM said:


> Hmm! How do you know that Wombat is a man?
> 
> If she is a he that is fine and even better if she is a he in drag!


That's up to Wombat to tell you. If he's not being truthful with you, not much I can do about that. But, let's just say, it's EASILY confirmed in an unambiguous and graphic way.

And sure... as long as someone is being truthful about who/what they are and not dangerous... to each his own! Never suggested or claimed otherwise.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

SQM said:


> VocalLisa said:
> 
> 
> > SQM said:
> ...


Because you just said it outright.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Will someone please enlighten me? Who (besides obstructionist Republican Congress people) is against the equal pay act? I'm so sick of those idiots in Congress!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Will someone please enlighten me? Who (besides obstructionist Republican Congress people) is against the equal pay act? I'm so sick of those idiots in Congress!


What's pathetic is that in the early 80's, it was being claimed that women were making 30% less than men in comparable jobs. How is it that this figure has not changed in over 30 years?


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

I agree. 

What I don't understand, even if the GOP isn't "INTO" government helping along equal pay for women....

I dunno, this just seems like a fight not worth fighting for them.

Not only is it morally stupid of them... it's just strategically stupid.

And there's something about them sending out those republican representatives, (Cathy McMorris Rodgers (R-Wash.) and Lynn Jenkins (R-Kan.) ---

it's like when a male politician is caught with a prostitute... and then he drags the wife along with him to the podium while he makes his speech about it...

They're actually using these women to fight against fair pay for women??? It's grotesque.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> What's pathetic is that in the early 80's, it was being claimed that women were making 30% less than men in comparable jobs. How is it that this figure has not changed in over 30 years?


It's changed. Now it's more like 10 or 15 %, but why is there any difference at all?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> It's changed. Now it's more like 10 or 15 %, but why is there any difference at all?


Actually it all may be good. We want women to despise the GOP. Let the GOP continue and things will be good in November. Keep those bad statistics coming!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Actually it all may be good. We want women to despise the GOP. Let the GOP continue and things will be good in November. Keep those bad statistics coming!


I don't know whether that will work. Shutting down women's clinics doesn't seem to have hurt the GOP.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> Actually it all may be good. We want women to despise the GOP. Let the GOP continue and things will be good in November. Keep those bad statistics coming!


That would be good if it would work. The Dems have to get all the women and (other) minorities out to vote. No small task with all the restrictive voting shenanigans being put into place by repub states. 
Did I just use the word "shenanigans"? Probably you young folk won't even recognize the word!
I think the Democrats need to really hammer on how little this Congress has done and how awful the repubs have been. And they have to do it often, loudly, bluntly, and in nice, concrete, easy-to-understand language. 
(Adverbs seem to be losing their place in language, too.)


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> However, I do expect adults to know what they can and can not handle. It's VERY easy to stay out of the fray here. Just stay on the main knitting areas of the board... or go to another more "managed" board.
> 
> As you can see. I like and ENJOY a good tussle. Why should how I enjoy the board be changed because some people are more sensitive to this sort of thing than I?
> 
> ...


----------------------------------------------
Designer here:Actually, I agree with you. I find that I can take a certain amount and then lose any enjoyment out of the nastiness- I think we make our own choices. I prefer to just stay away for awhile, and then come back when I feel more willing to read and listen to the talk.

I believe that you, and the others strongly believe in what you are fighting for - I felt that I could influence a bit more kindness - but after reading MIB's posts 4 or 5 years ago, (and reading her posts now) I have a horror of 
acting 'superior, to those who legitimately are trying to change things for the better and put their money where their mouth is like VL, Dame Mary, Al, Huck, and all the rest. I don't always agree with the methods, but I believe that it comes from thoughtful, people who have taken the time to find out about what is really happening and their belief that they can make a difference.

I am an outsider but have always been made to feel welcome here, which I appreciate. More and more as I read these threads I believe you have to stand up for what you believe in. YOu all do that and I think you should. I also have come to realize that 
you should say what you think, the way you want to.

I agree with you also that Admin is not interested in changing things or they would have a long time ago. They have different 
places for different things and chit chat is not a place where they 
worry too much unless there is a really good reason in their opinion.

I read your post with much more understanding than I did when this 'battle' first started -- so, hopefully, I have grown up a bit too, and even though I hate the nastiness on both sides, it really is up to the people who are involved to either continue which you all have chosen to do, Or drop in like one or two of us do, or Stay away. It is the choice of each of us.

YOu are all passionate about what you believe- and you are also 
honest in your opinions -- (sometimes a bit too honest!! grin). It works the same for the other side. They choose to stay here too. Who are we to say you should be different than what you are.

I think you expressed it extremely well and you made good sense.

I have enjoyed being back -- and read all the posts on most of the threads. Some I agree with others I don't but that is okay.

I just want you to know that I do agree with your post. It is well thought out and it is truthful.

As far as MIB is concerned -- I see that she is still 'scolding' people and feels she knows better than any one else how to behave. She is one of the reasons I left a couple of years ago as 
I was getting angry and starting to take her on. I don't really have the time or inclination to deal with her scolding and superiority. You don't need me to defend your actions. You are quite capable of dealing with her or anyone else. I just want to let you know that I think you live by your own beliefs - and more of us should be willing to do that.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> That would be good if it would work. The Dems have to get all the women and (other) minorities out to vote. No small task with all the restrictive voting shenanigans being put into place by repub states.
> Did I just use the word "shenanigans"? Probably you young folk won't even recognize the word!
> I think the Democrats need to really hammer on how little this Congress has done and how awful the repubs have been. And they have to do it often, loudly, bluntly, and in nice, concrete, easy-to-understand language.
> (Adverbs seem to be losing their place in language, too.)


I totally loved this posting for many reasons. 1. Restrictions - KOS reported that in Miami/Dade the GOP is trying to close all the washrooms in voting sites - obviously to deter voters who wait a long time to vote. 2 - You young folk - as if alcameron is so old. 3. I am inferring that she also mourns the loss of the adverb. I have had to live with the demises of the subjunctive and no prepositions ending sentences. And now this, too? No wonder I am palpitating.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> I totally loved this posting for many reasons. 1. Restrictions - KOS reported that in Miami/Dade the GOP is trying to close all the washrooms in voting sites - obviously to deter voters who wait a long time to vote. 2 - You young folk - as if alcameron is so old. 3. I am inferring that she also mourns the loss of the adverb. I have had to live with the demises of the subjunctive and no prepositions ending sentences. And now this, too? No wonder I am palpitating.


If I were standing next to you, would I hear you palpitating rhythmically?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> If I were standing next to you, would I hear you palpitating rhythmically?


Only in your dreams, Darling!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> Only in your dreams, Darling!


Oh, dear! What have I gotten myself into by using your favorite morphology and syntax? I wish I hadn't been so forward. Alas and alack!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Oh, dear! What have I gotten myself into by using your favorite morphology and syntax? I wish I hadn't been so forward. Alas and alack!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Oh, dear! What have I gotten myself into by using your favorite morphology and syntax? I wish I hadn't been so forward. Alas and alack!


Actually I was being a rascal when I made that post. I did indeed notice your writing very carefully and saw some excellent elements of fine writing. Should we ask alcameron to write a short post on some of the finer points of writing? I just learned that you cannot use the possessive with an object. In other words, you should not write: The table's top is chipped. Being an object, the table cannot possess. So instead you write..............?
Yes! The top of the table is chipped. Such good writing!

So actually Al, you can stand next to me and we can talk words. Bring your copy of the Alice story where she encounters Humpty Dumpty and off we go into Wordland. (Looking Glass?)


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> Actually I was being a rascal when I made that post. I did indeed notice your writing very carefully and saw some excellent elements of fine writing. Should we ask alcameron to write a short post on some of the finer points of writing? I just learned that you cannot use the possessive with an object. In other words, you should not write: The table's top is chipped. Being an object, the table cannot possess. So instead you write..............?
> Yes! The top of the table is chipped. Such good writing!
> 
> So actually Al, you can stand next to me and we can talk words. Bring your copy of the Alice story where she encounters Humpty Dumpty and off we go into Wordland. (Looking Glass?)


Just being a rascal? How was I to know? 
Actually, I let my writing skills go down the tubes when posting quickly. We must simplify to be understood these days, mustn't we? It's like answering the phone with "this is she." Dead silence---which is fine when it's Scott calling from India about your Vindows computer needing repair.
Dog-feeding time, followed by husband-feeding time.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Just for fun?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Just being a rascal? How was I to know?
> Actually, I let my writing skills go down the tubes when posting quickly. We must simplify to be understood these days, mustn't we? It's like answering the phone with "this is she." Dead silence---which is fine when it's Scott calling from India about your Vindows computer needing repair.
> Dog-feeding time, followed by husband-feeding time.


You could not know. That was the game.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Just for fun?


That's wonderful.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Latest news was Hillary had a shoe thrown at her by a woman while speaking at a convention in Las Vegas. Fortunately, Hillary has quick reflexes and the woman had poor aim. The woman was arrested for disorderly conduct. There are lots of crazies walking around out there

Good news, Stephen Colbert, my favorite satirist will be taking 
over for David Letterman next year when Letterman retires. It will be very exciting to have someone of his intellect and wit on network TV. Rush Limbaugh is already all hot and bothered about it. Just the reaction I was hoping would be coming from the right. If Limbaugh had a brain he would have just kept his big mouth shut but I guess we have always known he just has a big mouth and a platform to shoot it off from. Colbert will make mince meat out of him. Yes! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Good news, Stephen Colbert, my favorite satirist will be taking over for David Letterman next year when Letterman retires. It will be very exciting to have someone of his intellect and wit on network TV. Rush Limbaugh is already all hot and bothered about it. Just the reaction I was hoping would be coming from the right. If Limbaugh had a brain he would have just kept his big mouth shut but I guess we have always known he just has a big mouth and a platform to shoot it off from. Colbert will make mince meat out of him. Yes! :thumbup: :thumbup:


It will be interesting to see Colbert outside of the persona he created on Comedy Central. What fun if he could get Limbaugh on the show.  Too bad we'll have to wait until next year, when Letterman actually retires.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Latest news was Hillary had a shoe thrown at her by a woman while speaking at a convention in Las Vegas. Fortunately, Hillary has quick reflexes and the woman had poor aim. The woman was arrested for disorderly conduct. There are lots of crazies walking around out there
> 
> Good news, Stephen Colbert, my favorite satirist will be taking
> over for David Letterman next year when Letterman retires. It will be very exciting to have someone of his intellect and wit on network TV. Rush Limbaugh is already all hot and bothered about it. Just the reaction I was hoping would be coming from the right. If Limbaugh had a brain he would have just kept his big mouth shut but I guess we have always known he just has a big mouth and a platform to shoot it off from. Colbert will make mince meat out of him. Yes! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Didn't W actually catch the shoe thrown at him and toss it back? I bet Hillary couldn't do that. After all, W once owned a baseball team.

But it really is good news about Colbert. He's wonderfully funny and isn't afraid to say what he thinks.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

SQM said:


> Actually it all may be good. We want women to despise the GOP. Let the GOP continue and things will be good in November. Keep those bad statistics coming!


Actually, I think all the BRIGHT women already are aware of the GOP's uncaring attitude toward's women. The only women left in the GOP are those who seem to LIKE being beaten by their masters. Call it a form of sado-masochism.

The more they're reminded that the GOP will betray them, the more turned on they get.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> YOu are all passionate about what you believe- and you are also honest in your opinions -- (sometimes a bit too honest!! grin). *It works the same for the other side*. They choose to stay here too. Who are we to say you should be different than what you are.


I understand what you're saying here, but I'd like to note that I think the difference between my passion and their's is that mine is adequately informed.

I don't know how "honest" opinions can be when they are uninformed other than that they are honest in their ignorance and so willfully strive and work to remain that way.

But other than that... I hear ya. :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> It will be interesting to see Colbert outside of the persona he created on Comedy Central. What fun if he could get Limbaugh on the show.  Too bad we'll have to wait until next year, when Letterman actually retires.


I love the persona he created but he is even better without. I kind of think of him as today's Mark Twain. He doesn't miss a thing and I love his wit. Rush is a slovenly giant slug, not unlike Jabba the Hutt, compared to Colbert. I think intelligent, funny, self-deprecating men like Colbert are very sexy and he is very nice looking too. :thumbup: Can you tell I like him a little?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

sumpleby said:


> It will be interesting to see Colbert outside of the persona he created on Comedy Central. What fun if he could get Limbaugh on the show.  Too bad we'll have to wait until next year, when Letterman actually retires.


There has been some media debate if he will stay in character or be himself if there really is that much of a split. The persona got hired, not Colbert. The public is not familiar with the 'real' Colbert. What have you all heard?


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Latest news was Hillary had a shoe thrown at her by a woman while speaking at a convention in Las Vegas. Fortunately, Hillary has quick reflexes and the woman had poor aim. The woman was arrested for disorderly conduct. There are lots of crazies walking around out there
> 
> Good news, Stephen Colbert, my favorite satirist will be taking
> over for David Letterman next year when Letterman retires. It will be very exciting to have someone of his intellect and wit on network TV. Rush Limbaugh is already all hot and bothered about it. Just the reaction I was hoping would be coming from the right. If Limbaugh had a brain he would have just kept his big mouth shut but I guess we have always known he just has a big mouth and a platform to shoot it off from. Colbert will make mince meat out of him. Yes! :thumbup: :thumbup:


I agree that Colbert is one of the most hilarious intelligent comedians out there, although there's a certain segment where his humor simply goes right over their heads. I hope he's not forced to "dumb down" his comedy.

My concern is whether he will be forced to be more "balanced". I hope to GOD I don't hear him going on tour for the show to explain how he's not the REAL "satirical" Stephen Colbert.

We all know he has strong liberal views, I hope he's not forced to be anything that he's not. Otherwise, the show will be painful to watch.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> Didn't W actually catch the shoe thrown at him and toss it back? I bet Hillary couldn't do that. After all, W once owned a baseball team.
> 
> But it really is good news about Colbert. He's wonderfully funny and isn't afraid to say what he thinks.


Did Bush really "OWN" a baseball team, or did his Daddy's friends by the franchise for him the way they bought him the ranch in Waco?

I mean seriously, does anyone think Bush actually made strategic decisions for the Texas Rangers the way most baseball team owners do?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> I agree that Colbert is one of the most hilarious intelligent comedians out there, although there's a certain segment where his humor simply goes right over their heads. I hope he's not forced to "dumb down" his comedy.


Speaking of which, will you ever forget his hosting of the White House Correspondents dinner, where it took a long time for Bush to realize he was being made fun of?


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Didn't W actually catch the shoe thrown at him and toss it back? I bet Hillary couldn't do that. After all, W once owned a baseball team.
> 
> But it really is good news about Colbert. He's wonderfully funny and isn't afraid to say what he thinks.


No, Bush didn't catch either of the shoes that were thrown at him. He ducked them. As for the baseball team, he put together a syndicate to buy the Texas Rangers, he didn't own them outright.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Did Bush really "OWN" a baseball team, or did his Daddy's friends by the franchise for him the way they bought him the ranch in Waco?
> 
> I mean seriously, does anyone think Bush actually made strategic decisions for the Texas Rangers the way most baseball team owners do?


I think it was how they bought him a job. And he probably did make some decisions - they sold Sammy Sosa not long before he made his record home run. Kind of like going into Iraq expecting flowers to be thrown.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> Speaking of which, will you ever forget his hosting of the White House Correspondents dinner, where it took a long time for Bush to realize he was being made fun of?


Oh, that WAS hilarious. And Colbert had NO problem going after the press that night either.... which you THINK would've made him a hero with the anti-freedom of the press types... but, as you know, it all went over their heads.

Also, the Joy Behar roast with Christie was hilarious too. Christie didn't know what to do with himself. He didn't know whether to laugh like he was a "good sport" or not. (NOT) He looked Soooo uncomfortable. It was great to see a bully pushed back at publicly like that! And to see him be such a Ninny about it!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> No, Bush didn't catch either of the shoes that were thrown at him. He ducked them. As for the baseball team, he put together a syndicate to buy the Texas Rangers, he didn't own them outright.


You're right about the shoes, now that I think of it. But for the Rangers, he was the front man for the syndicate (sounds like some B movie character).


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

sumpleby said:


> No, Bush didn't catch either of the shoes that were thrown at him. He ducked them. As for the baseball team, he put together a syndicate to buy the Texas Rangers, he didn't own them outright.


Oh... HE "put together" the syndicate.... it's not that the "syndicate" was a bunch of his daddy's friends, helping him look like he was in charge of something after so many years of being a drunk, coke-head and latent homosexual. :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Oh, that WAS hilarious. And Colbert had NO problem going after the press that night either.... which you THINK would've made him a hero with the anti-freedom of the press types... but, as you know, it all went over their heads.
> 
> Also, the Joy Behar roast with Christie was hilarious too. Christie didn't know what to do with himself. He didn't know whether to laugh like he was a "good sport" or not. (NOT) He looked Soooo uncomfortable. It was great to see a bully pushed back at publicly like that! And to see him be such a Ninny about it!


I didn't see Behar roast Christie, but now I have to look for it. Anything that makes Christie uncomfortable is worth seeing.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> I understand what you're saying here, but I'd like to note that I think the difference between my passion and their's is that mine is adequately informed.
> 
> I don't know how "honest" opinions can be when they are uninformed other than that they are honest in their ignorance and so willfully strive and work to remain that way.
> 
> But other than that... I hear ya. :thumbup:


I didn't make myself clear-- I meant that they choose to 
stay on those threads too-- Not for a moment did I agree with any of them or feel they were well informed and it doesn't have to be realistic or truthful. I wrote it incorrectly as I believe that most of the things they believe are not true.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I didn't make myself clear-- I meant that they choose to
> stay on those threads too-- Not for a moment did I agree with any of them or feel they were well informed and it doesn't have to be realistic or truthful. I wrote it incorrectly as I believe that most of the things they believe are not true and way down deep they know it but don't want to face facts.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> I agree that Colbert is one of the most hilarious intelligent comedians out there, although there's a certain segment where his humor simply goes right over their heads. I hope he's not forced to "dumb down" his comedy.
> 
> My concern is whether he will be forced to be more "balanced". I hope to GOD I don't hear him going on tour for the show to explain how he's not the REAL "satirical" Stephen Colbert.
> 
> We all know he has strong liberal views, I hope he's not forced to be anything that he's not. Otherwise, the show will be painful to watch.


I'm sure that Colbert will do just fine and I think he has a lot of integrity. I have never seen him be anything other than his own man and true to himself. I don't think he can be bought to behave in any way not true to what he believes in. Letterman and Les Moonves, head of CBS selected him as the replacement. I think the left finally wised up and are taking it to Faux News, two can play at this game. Limbaugh has to be worried or he wouldn't have come out immediately to criticize the move. Colbert will have a huge audience and the right doesn't like that. It will be interesting and hopefully very entertaining and educational as Letterman's show is today. Letterman never dumbed down anything of importance on his show and I believe he will want his legacy to carry on in the same way.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> Haven't you seen Bratty Patty's signature: "If ignorance is bliss, Republicans must be orgasmic"?


Get a load of this from D&P:



Janeway said:


> I know not to read WOW, but read page 47 about Bratty's signature.
> 
> I'm really upset that Admin allows the Democrats to say such nasty things. I sent this to a friend who is going to post Bratty' signature & avatar on Facebook! She is going world wide!


So their having someone spread Bratty's BRILLIANT and accurate qoite throughout the world... and they actually think that's a BAD THING!!

Oh, goodness, if they weren't such rotten human beings, I'd feel bad for them, I really would.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey look Pearl. Some of the conservatives are spreading out and trying to learn about other cultures!!



Jokim said:


> Do the Jewish people still proclaim the 'Year of Jubilee', when debts are forgiven? (I think that was the cause of celebration)


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Hey look Pearl. Some of the conservatives are spreading out and trying to learn about other cultures!!


Next thing they'll be wanting to know whether Jews still sacrifice a lamb for Passover.

An interesting point: the suffix _-im_ in Hebrew indicates a plural. I always think of that when I see "Jokim."


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> I didn't see Behar roast Christie, but now I have to look for it. Anything that makes Christie uncomfortable is worth seeing.


Yeah, I wish I could find more of it online.

But the key is to watch Christie's face as she's roasting him.

You can see he's not happy, but then he doesn't want to be caught looking like he has no sense of humor, so he takes a drink out of his glass and grins a little bit, then eventually he gets up and tries to grab her note cards from her... I think he was going to tear them up so she'd have nothing... but it didn't work.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> I didn't make myself clear-- I meant that they choose to
> stay on those threads too-- Not for a moment did I agree with any of them or feel they were well informed and it doesn't have to be realistic or truthful. I wrote it incorrectly as I believe that most of the things they believe are not true.


OK, I get ya. It's all good!


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I'm sure that Colbert will do just fine and I think he has a lot of integrity. I have never seen him be anything other than his own man and true to himself. I don't think he can be bought to behave in any way not true to what he believes in. Letterman and Les Moonves, head of CBS selected him as the replacement. I think the left finally wised up and are taking it to Faux News, two can play at this game. Limbaugh has to be worried or he wouldn't have come out immediately to criticize the move. Colbert will have a huge audience and the right doesn't like that. It will be interesting and hopefully very entertaining and educational as Letterman's show is today. Letterman never dumbed down anything of importance on his show and I believe he will want his legacy to carry on in the same way.


I think you're probably right.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

VL, if you don't like my peaches, don't shake my tree. There's absolutely nothing we can say to each other that will change our opinions of each other. I don't propose that we act with feigned civility toward each other. I propose that we don't interact at all. I'm going to go and watch "A Clockwork Orange". I'll meet better than you in that movie.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh great. My insomnia at night is bad enough. I'll keep watch. Wish I had a warning siren.



MaidInBedlam said:


> I have long believed that there really are pod people. Don't go to sleep!!! :twisted:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think it's essential to warn newbies to be very careful what they provide. I started out relatively trusting too. Nevermore quoth the Raven.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Indeed, the Wombat is pretty scary. I bet if I searched a little bit I'd find worse than him, though. The subject of trolling has come up here, and is a good topic for further discussion. Bullying and cyber-bullying in particular are on a lot of people's radar. Think about how some teens have been driven to suicide by cyber-bullying. It's so tragic.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I know what I believe. For one thing, I think wombat writes like a man and presents himself as a woman. Odd to me.



Poor Purl said:


> I assume your pen pal is a flesh-and-blood wombat who lives in the bush and excretes cubes. Is that so?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I see the truth in this.



VocalLisa said:


> I agree, it's awful in terms of kids because they haven't matured enough to handle things like that.
> 
> However, I do expect adults to know what they can and can not handle. It's VERY easy to stay out of the fray here. Just stay on the main knitting areas of the board... or go to another more "managed" board.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm on the chair beside you.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Well, we know how trustworthy the Internet is... Does this mean I get down off the chair i've been standing on and stop saying "EEEKK!!"??


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think being too open-minded can be dangerous.



SQM said:


> Hmm! How do you know that Wombat is a man?
> 
> If she is a he that is fine and even better if she is a he in drag!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ask your pen pal and then verify. Also look at his/her writings.



SQM said:


> My penpal is Wombatnomore. Is she a he? I seriously doubt it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You keep saying it. Obviously others feel differently. We all have our own trust levels.



SQM said:


> What makes it clear?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It seems like a no-brainer to me too. Will GOP get away with it? That is the question.



alcameron said:


> Will someone please enlighten me? Who (besides obstructionist Republican Congress people) is against the equal pay act? I'm so sick of those idiots in Congress!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I have no idea how they get away with it.

Did you hear about the to-do between UPS and the Teamsters? UPS fired 250 workers.......and rehired them?



SQM said:


> What's pathetic is that in the early 80's, it was being claimed that women were making 30% less than men in comparable jobs. How is it that this figure has not changed in over 30 years?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And there are women who allow themselves to be used.



VocalLisa said:


> I agree.
> 
> What I don't understand, even if the GOP isn't "INTO" government helping along equal pay for women....
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sometimes it seems like they make it too easy, but the beat goes on.



SQM said:


> Actually it all may be good. We want women to despise the GOP. Let the GOP continue and things will be good in November. Keep those bad statistics coming!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think the strategy has to be straightforward. Enlist many volunteers to register all to vote. Provide a few salient points of what parties have done and not done. Provide rides to the polls or absentee ballots. Stand back and cross your fingers.



alcameron said:


> That would be good if it would work. The Dems have to get all the women and (other) minorities out to vote. No small task with all the restrictive voting shenanigans being put into place by repub states.
> Did I just use the word "shenanigans"? Probably you young folk won't even recognize the word!
> I think the Democrats need to really hammer on how little this Congress has done and how awful the repubs have been. And they have to do it often, loudly, bluntly, and in nice, concrete, easy-to-understand language.
> (Adverbs seem to be losing their place in language, too.)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you Designer1234.

It's not necessarily an easy life, but it is one we choose to believe.

May a bit of the world become a better place.



Designer1234 said:


> ----------------------------------------------
> Designer here:Actually, I agree with you. I find that I can take a certain amount and then lose any enjoyment out of the nastiness- I think we make our own choices. I prefer to just stay away for awhile, and then come back when I feel more willing to read and listen to the talk.
> 
> I believe that you, and the others strongly believe in what you are fighting for - I felt that I could influence a bit more kindness - but after reading MIB's posts 4 or 5 years ago, (and reading her posts now) I have a horror of
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Am I the only one who thought of an obvious answer(s) to closing restrooms?



SQM said:


> I totally loved this posting for many reasons. 1. Restrictions - KOS reported that in Miami/Dade the GOP is trying to close all the washrooms in voting sites - obviously to deter voters who wait a long time to vote. 2 - You young folk - as if alcameron is so old. 3. I am inferring that she also mourns the loss of the adverb. I have had to live with the demises of the subjunctive and no prepositions ending sentences. And now this, too? No wonder I am palpitating.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

There are many English grammar aficionados around, but we must be careful not to overlook the grammar for the content.



SQM said:


> Actually I was being a rascal when I made that post. I did indeed notice your writing very carefully and saw some excellent elements of fine writing. Should we ask alcameron to write a short post on some of the finer points of writing? I just learned that you cannot use the possessive with an object. In other words, you should not write: The table's top is chipped. Being an object, the table cannot possess. So instead you write..............?
> Yes! The top of the table is chipped. Such good writing!
> 
> So actually Al, you can stand next to me and we can talk words. Bring your copy of the Alice story where she encounters Humpty Dumpty and off we go into Wordland. (Looking Glass?)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wish Hillary had caught it and winged it right back at her.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Latest news was Hillary had a shoe thrown at her by a woman while speaking at a convention in Las Vegas. Fortunately, Hillary has quick reflexes and the woman had poor aim. The woman was arrested for disorderly conduct. There are lots of crazies walking around out there
> 
> Good news, Stephen Colbert, my favorite satirist will be taking
> over for David Letterman next year when Letterman retires. It will be very exciting to have someone of his intellect and wit on network TV. Rush Limbaugh is already all hot and bothered about it. Just the reaction I was hoping would be coming from the right. If Limbaugh had a brain he would have just kept his big mouth shut but I guess we have always known he just has a big mouth and a platform to shoot it off from. Colbert will make mince meat out of him. Yes! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Three cheers for Stephen Colbert. Hurrah. Hurrah. Hurrah.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> Did Bush really "OWN" a baseball team, or did his Daddy's friends by the franchise for him the way they bought him the ranch in Waco?
> 
> I mean seriously, does anyone think Bush actually made strategic decisions for the Texas Rangers the way most baseball team owners do?


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I love the 'candid' shots of Christie looking annoyed.



Poor Purl said:


> I didn't see Behar roast Christie, but now I have to look for it. Anything that makes Christie uncomfortable is worth seeing.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh for pity's sake. Makes me want to use all the atomically correct words I know. Maybe I'll get my 15 minutes of fame on Facebook. Better yet, I can annoy the prisses.



VocalLisa said:


> So their having someone spread Bratty's BRILLIANT and accurate qoite throughout the world... and they actually think that's a BAD THING!!
> 
> Oh, goodness, if they weren't such rotten human beings, I'd feel bad for them, I really would.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Equal pay for equal work.

Time to get that done. The Republican guys are so weak that they fear women to become equal through pay.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I love the 'candid' shots of Christie looking annoyed.


damemary
Christie is ready to explode and hates it that he has to behave at least a little. Initially I liked the guy some but wondered WHY he did what he did and now we know.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Equal pay for equal work.
> 
> Time to get that done. The Republican guys are so weak that they fear women to become equal through pay.


A well-paid woman doesn't have to depend on a man. What woman would sleep with them if she didn't have to?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Don't worry. Like the Martians in "The Day the Earth stood Still", these pods have *some* weakness to *some* element on Earth that kills them off. As a result, while small areas of the planet experience pod infestations, these never spread far. We are all (relatively) safe, she said facetiously. Thanks for the opportunity to say something silly, dame.


damemary said:


> Oh great. My insomnia at night is bad enough. I'll keep watch. Wish I had a warning siren.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> Christie is ready to explode and hates it that he has to behave at least a little. Initially I liked the guy some but wondered WHY he did what he did and now we know.


I feel as though I've told this story a dozen times; it's my first impression of Chris Christie. Feel free to skip it if you've seen it before.

The first time I saw him (on TV) was at some kind of press conference in which he was lambasting the teachers' union, which was bleeding New Jersey dry, to hear him tell it. (At the time, nobody knew about his buddy, David Samson, who was making millions using his influence as Port Authority chairman to benefit his own clients.) As usual, Christie was making fun of questions that seemed to be pro-teacher, telling some people to mind their own business, standard stuff like that.

Then a woman in the front row asked a question that deserved a thoughtful answer. While he answered her, Christie, who was just a few feet away from her, removed his jacket, folded it carefully, then turned his back to the audience ostensibly to put the jacket over a chair back but really to lean over so that his capacious rear was just a few inches from the woman's face.

He is not, and has never been, a nice man.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Don't worry. Like the Martians in "The Day the Earth stood Still", these pods have *some* weakness to *some* element on Earth that kills them off. As a result, while small areas of the planet experience pod infestations, these never spread far. We are all (relatively) safe, she said facetiously. Thanks for the opportunity to say something silly, dame.


There are no Martians in The Day the Earth Stood Still, and pod people (still not Martians) are from The Invasion of the Body Snatchers.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

It seems like a long time since the going wage for women was 59% of what a man made. Mid-70s? Let's say this goes back 40 years. In 40 years, women's wages have increased to 77% compared to a man's wage. That's a measly 18% in 40 years. Women are still the less expensive employees. That 23% less we get makes us very profitable employees.

I'm sure that one major reason women's wages have increased so slowly is that there is a lot of corporate pressure to keep women underpaid and therefore, profitable. It's all about the bottom line.

I think women and men will continue to sleep together, but when women have wage-parity, they'll be able to drop-kick the ones they don't want to stick around that much easier.There's another big reason to deny women wage-parity.

If we aren't profitable employees corporations will lose money, (or they will think they are losing money) though men and women will be competing on a bit more level playing-field. If women have wage-parity they have power, a big threat to men who want to control the women in their lives.

One way or another, there isn't much incentive for employers and men, in general, to work for wage-parity. Women are left to fight for themselves. Looks like we should be picketing and protesting.


Poor Purl said:


> A well-paid woman doesn't have to depend on a man. What woman would sleep with them if she didn't have to?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> There are no Martians in The Day the Earth Stood Still, and pod people (still not Martians) are from The Invasion of the Body Snatchers.


And the Martians' dying from an earthly disease was in War of the Worlds. The Day the Earth Stood Still had "Klaatu barada nicto."


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> And the Martians' dying from an earthly disease was in War of the Worlds. The Day the Earth Stood Still had "Klaatu barada nicto."


Our Best Purl is a true Savant.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Our Best Purl is a true Savant.


Just an old-movie lover with a decent memory. Isn't "savant" usually preceded by "idiot"?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Just an old-movie lover with a decent memory. Isn't "savant" usually preceded by "idiot"?


no longer. Not PC.

But you seem to have a wealth of info in that noggin of yours. Is it useful or useless stuff?


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

MaidInBedlam said:


> VL, if you don't like my peaches, don't shake my tree. There's absolutely nothing we can say to each other that will change our opinions of each other. I don't propose that we act with feigned civility toward each other. I propose that we don't interact at all. I'm going to go and watch "A Clockwork Orange". I'll meet better than you in that movie.


What made you think I was looking to have you change your opinion of me, or that I care?

That's fine with me if you don't interact with me. But if you say something incorrect or dishonest, I will say so, and if you say something wise and articulate I will say that also. If you don't want to respond, that's fine with me also. After all, this is a message BOARD not a private message system.

Even if I respond to something you say in a specific post, it doesn't always mean I'm addressing you, I may just be addressing the information or lack thereof contained in your post.

I simply don't take things as personally as you seem to.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> no longer. Not PC.
> 
> But you seem to have a wealth of info in that noggin of yours. Is it useful or useless stuff?


Mostly useless. Like Klaatu barada nicto.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> no longer. Not PC.
> 
> But you seem to have a wealth of info in that noggin of yours. Is it useful or useless stuff?


Some is useful. Like "ship's captain" and "dawn's early light" prove that whoever said inanimate objects can't have possessives is just dumb.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

If he did he couldn't be worse than the owner of the Knicks who is destroying the team.



VocalLisa said:


> Did Bush really "OWN" a baseball team, or did his Daddy's friends by the franchise for him the way they bought him the ranch in Waco?
> 
> I mean seriously, does anyone think Bush actually made strategic decisions for the Texas Rangers the way most baseball team owners do?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Hey look Pearl. Some of the conservatives are spreading out and trying to learn about other cultures!!


Or trying to find a way to get out of paying debts.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Or trying to find a way to get out of paying debts.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe the day will come when women use men for sex like men use women for sex. What would it be like?

I think something new will morph. Women's influence will be felt in new ways. IMO And some men will be very unhappy. Tsk. Tsk.



Poor Purl said:


> A well-paid woman doesn't have to depend on a man. What woman would sleep with them if she didn't have to?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You quieted my insomnia. Thanks.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Don't worry. Like the Martians in "The Day the Earth stood Still", these pods have *some* weakness to *some* element on Earth that kills them off. As a result, while small areas of the planet experience pod infestations, these never spread far. We are all (relatively) safe, she said facetiously. Thanks for the opportunity to say something silly, dame.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Was she not in a position to kick his rear....or hit it with a chair? It's a pleasure to see him squirm. Can't wait for the coup do grace.



Poor Purl said:


> I feel as though I've told this story a dozen times; it's my first impression of Chris Christie. Feel free to skip it if you've seen it before.
> 
> The first time I saw him (on TV) was at some kind of press conference in which he was lambasting the teachers' union, which was bleeding New Jersey dry, to hear him tell it. (At the time, nobody knew about his buddy, David Samson, who was making millions using his influence as Port Authority chairman to benefit his own clients.) As usual, Christie was making fun of questions that seemed to be pro-teacher, telling some people to mind their own business, standard stuff like that.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe there needs to be a Female Teamsters Union?



MaidInBedlam said:


> It seems like a long time since the going wage for women was 59% of what a man made. Mid-70s? Let's say this goes back 40 years. In 40 years, women's wages have increased to 77% compared to a man's wage. That's a measly 18% in 40 years. Women are still the less expensive employees. That 23% less we get makes us very profitable employees.
> 
> I'm sure that one major reason women's wages have increased so slowly is that there is a lot of corporate pressure to keep women underpaid and therefore, profitable. It's all about the bottom line.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've never seen any of them. I'll believe anything. Please guide me Purl.



Poor Purl said:


> And the Martians' dying from an earthly disease was in War of the Worlds. The Day the Earth Stood Still had "Klaatu barada nicto."


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Not in your case.



Poor Purl said:


> Just an old-movie lover with a decent memory. Isn't "savant" usually preceded by "idiot"?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

A font of useful information.



Poor Purl said:


> Some is useful. Like "ship's captain" and "dawn's early light" prove that whoever said inanimate objects can't have possessives is just dumb.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Was she not in a position to kick his rear....or hit it with a chair? It's a pleasure to see him squirm. Can't wait for the coup do grace.


Funny idea, but she was too civilized to treat him the way he treated her.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wars are okay debts for the taxpayers to pay in GOP parlance. Entitlements are worthless. I don't think the Congress pays any debt. They expense it to the taxpayers.



MarilynKnits said:


> Or trying to find a way to get out of paying debts.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Too bad I wasn't there. At times like that, I have no cooth.



Poor Purl said:


> Funny idea, but she was too civilized to treat him the way he treated her.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Mostly useless. Like Klaatu barada nicto.


Mah Zeh?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Some is useful. Like "ship's captain" and "dawn's early light" prove that whoever said inanimate objects can't have possessives is just dumb.


Yes the source is totally dumb and useless - the editing guide for the UN. Great call, PP!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> And the Martians' dying from an earthly disease was in War of the Worlds. The Day the Earth Stood Still had "Klaatu barada nicto."


Yeah, got that one wrong. For some reason I get those two movies mixed up.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I meant to add that there is a warning of sorts that the pod people are coming. Watch out for trucks full of watermelons. The pods are in there.


damemary said:


> You quieted my insomnia. Thanks.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I've never seen any of them. I'll believe anything. Please guide me Purl.


What part of Antarctica did you grow up in? Did you not see Invasion of the Body Snatchers, in either incarnation?

War of the Worlds was the basis for Orson Welles's famous radio play, which scared a lot of people who took it for actual news. 



 .

You can see The Day the Earth Stood Still at http://runmovie.com/2011/04/day-the-earth-stood-still-1951/ . About a handsome British extraterrestrial who comes to earth to warn us to get our act together.

The one that will probably keep you awake is the second version of Invasion of the Body Snatchers. You can see it at http://www.sockshare.com/file/82DFBD4EA42B8C82# if you dare (mwaahaahaaa).


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Yes the source is totally dumb and useless - the editing guide for the UN. Great call, PP!


This is the kind of thing that wakes me up in the middle of the night. Well, this plus a really annoying pain in my arm.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Mah Zeh?


See The Day the Earth Stood Still, http://runmovie.com/2011/04/day-the-earth-stood-still-1951/ .


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I liked the looks of that site so I bookmarked it. I will see if I can find the movie on Netflix - my prefered movie platform.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Was she not in a position to kick his rear....or hit it with a chair? It's a pleasure to see him squirm. Can't wait for the coup do grace.


damemary
Chris Christie has turned out to be the King of Con.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> What part of Antarctica did you grow up in? Did you not see Invasion of the Body Snatchers, in either incarnation?
> 
> War of the Worlds was the basis for Orson Welles's famous radio play, which scared a lot of people who took it for actual news.
> 
> ...


Poor Purl
Orson Wells' "War of the Worlds" points out clearly that the gullible never vanish.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> Orson Wells' "War of the Worlds" points out clearly that the gullible never vanish.


Actually it was a very realistic broadcast. If you missed the beginning where Wells tells the audience it is fiction, when you tuned in later it was very convincing. Brilliant bit of theatre.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> Actually it was a very realistic broadcast. If you missed the beginning where Wells tells the audience it is fiction, when you tuned in later it was very convincing. Brilliant bit of theatre.


----------------------
I remember sitting with my parents listening to it. We didn't hear that part.

Dad and Mom made me go and play in my room. You are right he told it once at the very beginning and not again.

It caused panic all over North America- and was so realistic -- I remember it well. It was called one of the greatest hoaxes ever.

He was vilified quite a lot because of how he scared so many people. I don't even remember how old I was - just that I listened to it with my parents. Will have to check it out.

""""After the front-page headlines generated by the The War of the Worlds (October 30, 1938)  one of the most famous broadcasts in the history of radio due to the mass panic it accidentally caused  Campbell's Soup signed on as sponsor.""""

I knew I was very young -- It caused a huge panic all over NOrth America -- Dad phoned home to say it was a hoax the next day.

I still remember how scary it was.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I suppose Christian Science needs better lobbyists.
> 
> Seriously, there should be some compromise solution, whereby principled nonbelievers in standard medicine can receive some other service in exchange for the payments they're forced to make by federal law. Or have their payments forgiven. Something equivalent to the way pacifists or conscientious objectors might provide a service other than military service in wartime.
> 
> I must admit, you have a surprisingly good attitude about having to subscribe to something you know you'd never use, because it's for the greater good. Most of the people complaining about the ACA are probably going to use it a lot.


Thank you so very much! Right now the only "out" that I am aware of is that if we have religious objections to receiving insurance payments of any kind at all, then we can opt out of ACA. However, I have yet to meet anyone of any religious persuasion, who ever turns down a payment from a car insurance company or a homeowners insurance company, for example. I love your idea, though.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'll think about it.



Poor Purl said:


> What part of Antarctica did you grow up in? Did you not see Invasion of the Body Snatchers, in either incarnation?
> 
> War of the Worlds was the basis for Orson Welles's famous radio play, which scared a lot of people who took it for actual news.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

At least he's trying. Many people were convinced when it was declared to be false. Can you BELIEVE that people thought it was a whitewash??



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> Chris Christie has turned out to be the King of Con.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And a trip to Washington DC will do the same.



Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> Orson Wells' "War of the Worlds" points out clearly that the gullible never vanish.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

....


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'm with you, sisters. I'm sure President Obama worked very hard to pull this off. He and his administration deserve some heart-felt applause.


He pulled it off alright! If you like your plan you can keep your plan etc, etc, etc.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He pulled it off alright! If you like your plan you can keep your plan etc, etc, etc.


Since the very large majority of people whose plans were disallowed got much better ones more cheaply, that was a good promise to break.

BTW, would you mind telling me the name of the soldier wounded in battle that you wear a purple heart for? Or do you think that getting suspended from KP for breaking the rules and harming another member is equivalent to being wounded in wartime?


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Happy Birthday damemary!!!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday, damemary!! Many happy returns of the day!!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey! Her Grace is having a birthday today. How swell of those of you who noticed. Good health and many more!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

The happiest of birthdays to you.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> ....


Do you know, related or are you Geraldine holseth? Your avatar is Ms. holseth from st. paul area.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He pulled it off alright! If you like your plan you can keep your plan etc, etc, etc.


First of all, the vast majority of those people ended up with better plans often for LESS.

And there really aren't any people who haven't been able to keep their plans, as long as those plans weren't SCAM plans that rip people off and are therefore now ILLEGAL due to their history of ripping innocent, usually poorer people off.

If you "like" a plan that is ripping you off, then your a moron. And yes, Obama presumed that even morons wouldn't want to be ripped off when he said "if you like your plan".

He underestimated some certain peoples stupidity and penchant for self-harm.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

galinipper said:


> Do you know, related or are you Geraldine holseth? Your avatar is Ms. holseth from st. paul area.


I know of her by another name.

Do you know, or are you, or related to, the woman in your avatar?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He pulled it off alright! If you like your plan you can keep your plan etc, etc, etc.


CB
I think if you tried to change your mindset away from criticizing the plan to looking at how it can help millions of people get health insurance, your view of it might change. Social Security and Medicare didn't start to work overnight, either, and I think we could say that most people like Medicare and Social Security (although the GOP and Paul Ryan want to end those programs as we know them). Sometimes we have to do the right thing for people---just because it IS the right thing to do. It's the MORAL thing to do.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> So their having someone spread Bratty's BRILLIANT and accurate qoite throughout the world... and they actually think that's a BAD THING!!
> 
> Oh, goodness, if they weren't such rotten human beings, I'd feel bad for them, I really would.


One could only expect that from Janeway. I haven't had any words with her in a long time. Guess it's time to roast my butt about something. I have'nt been posting much lately. I have been busy sewing.
I like my signature and if she doesn't, to hell with her. I didn't put it there to make Janeway's socks roll up and down.
Many on facebook will pick it up, appreciate it, and use it.
Most won't care. 
Why does she feel it's ok to do that, anyway? Aren't KP issues supposed to stay in KP? Hmmm, this one needs reporting to Admin. Janeway is breaking the privacy rule.

Of course, anything coming from Janeway is always taken with a half grain of salt, being that is about the size of her brain. 
Just more elephant dung from The RWN's.
Post away, Janie.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

alcameron said:


> CB
> I think if you tried to change your mindset away from criticizing the plan to looking at how it can help millions of people get health insurance, your view of it might change. Social Security and Medicare didn't start to work overnight, either, and I think we could say that most people like Medicare and Social Security (although the GOP and Paul Ryan want to end those programs as we know them). Sometimes we have to do the right thing for people---just because it IS the right thing to do. It's the MORAL thing to do.


It hurts more people than it helps...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It hurts more people than it helps...


I can't see that at all. Look at all the children who are now covered who couldn't see a doctor for lack of insurance.

An insurance plan never hurt anyone. Get over it. 
It is working. Is that what the problem with you righties is? That Obama accomplished what he set out to do? No matter how many lies you spread about it, it is helping people and it is here to stay. Of course the Anti Obama tribes just don't get it.
Telling yourself over and over that it isn't working won't change a thing. And after 51 tries for appeal from the hard headed right Congress, it seems that they don't get it either. It's the law of the land now.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> It hurts more people than it helps...


Is this a new name here? Or someone we know inside out?

How does it hurt people more? I have a friend who is self-employed, semi-retired and paying less for similar medical care she had before. She is quite thrilled.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Is this a new name here? Or someone we know inside out?
> 
> How does it hurt people more? I have a friend who is self-employed, semi-retired and paying less for similar medical care she had before. She is quite thrilled.


She is from D&P. Didn't you notice the purple heart shaped hairball with the pearl?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> She is from D&P. Didn't you notice the purple heart shaped hairball with the pearl?


yeah I noticed but I do not recognize her name. Are you familiar with her?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> yeah I noticed but I do not recognize her name. Are you familiar with her?


Yup.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

KPG, how fine it is to know that you have the creativity to adopt an LWN persona so you can delight us whilst you are suspended from KP. Yes, I understand that people lost their health insurance because it didn't meet the standards set by the ACA. No, if anyone had to give up a doctor or doctors they had important relationships with, that's just not right. I am sure you will explain this all to me, in living color, bolded passages and italics. I eagerly await the moment.


VocalLisa said:


> First of all, the vast majority of those people ended up with better plans often for LESS.
> 
> And there really aren't any people who haven't been able to keep their plans, as long as those plans weren't SCAM plans that rip people off and are therefore now ILLEGAL due to their history of ripping innocent, usually poorer people off.
> 
> ...


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Is LukeLucy KGB?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Is LukeLucy KGB?


Nope, nor is VL


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

No. I am addressing VocalLisa as she seems to reflect many of KGB's talents. They seem like mirror images of each other, IMO. LukeLucy has been around for quite a while but not on this thread very recently as far as I know,.


SQM said:


> Is LukeLucy KGB?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I suspected that VL was not KGB. So what do I need to know about LL besides D and P?

If I visited D and P, would I be shooed out? Would they think I am a trouble maker?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It hurts more people than it helps...


Tell me how it hurts so many people and who it hurts.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> I suspected that VL was not KGB. So what do I need to know about LL besides D and P?
> 
> If I visited D and P, would I be shooed out? Would they think I am a trouble maker?


There are a couple of nice ladies in there.
I guess you would have to take your chances with LL.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> I suspected that VL was not KGB. So what do I need to know about LL besides D and P?
> 
> If I visited D and P, would I be shooed out? Would they think I am a trouble maker?


Lukelucy used to have a mind of her own but she has comfortably gone over to the other side(Note adverb, just for you SQM) and thinks we're all mean and evil. I used to have civil conversations with her.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Lukelucy used to have a mind of her own but she has comfortably gone over to the other side(Note adverb, just for you SQM) and thinks we're all mean and evil. I used to have civil conversations with her.


Well maybe that will be our mission tonight. We will hold an exorcism and rid LL of her meanness and evil. I will call for her now, and maybe one of you will play the role of Exorcist?

LL sounds salvageable.

Yo LL!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> Well maybe that will be our mission tonight. We will hold an exorcism and rid LL of her meanness and evil. I will call for her now, and maybe one of you will play the role of Exorcist?
> 
> LL sounds salvageable.
> 
> Yo LL!


No, she thinks WE'RE mean and evil. She thinks WE need the exorcism.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> No, she thinks WE'RE mean and evil. She thinks WE need the exorcism.


Well isn't that just perfect! That is what we will do this evening. We will exorcise OURSELVES!

How should we do that?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> Well isn't that just perfect! That is what we will do this evening. We will exorcise OURSELVES!
> 
> How should we do that?


We don't need it. We're kind and gentle folk who want to do what's right, right?
Besides, it's Saturday night---bath night.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> We don't need it. We're kind and gentle folk who want to do what's right, right?
> Besides, it's Saturday night---bath night.


God you sound like you are from another place and time. Funny.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> We don't need it. We're kind and gentle folk who want to do what's right, right?
> Besides, it's Saturday night---bath night.


Thanks. I needed that.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Well maybe that will be our mission tonight. We will hold an exorcism and rid LL of her meanness and evil. I will call for her now, and maybe one of you will play the role of Exorcist?
> 
> LL sounds salvageable.
> 
> Yo LL!


Seriously, LL is often thoughtful and can be intelligent on some topics. But she seems to be very frightened of the Obamas, to judge from what she says about them.

She was the person who began the Obamacare thread, among others, so you can see what she's said in the past about it. Unfortunately, the news everyone else is getting - that a lot of people are very happy to have it - hasn't gotten into the right-wing sources yet.

Wait a minute. Editing:

She is the person who has told me that KPG is a great person, though when I tried to pin down the nature of her greatness, I never got an answer. She also seems to think that the very wealthy deserve every cent they get, even if it's gotten by manipulation and/or withholding it from the laborers who worked for it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I guess they ran out of Reynold's Wrap ,PP.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I guess they ran out of Reynold's Wrap ,PP.


That's doubly funny, Patty. On it's own, but also during the lead-up to Passover, a lot of people feel the need to wrap their entire homes in foil, as in


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> That's doubly funny, Patty. On it's own, but also during the lead-up to Passover, a lot of people feel the need to wrap their entire homes in foil, as in


That is too funny !


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

So, a rancher in Nevada called Cliven Bundy had his cattle removed from Federal land. According to ABC news, it turns out that he let his lease for the land with the feds expire 20 years ago. 
Somehow the righties are blaming this fiasco on Harry Reid.
The Liberty News, another backwoods, ******* newspaper, reports that Harry's son wants the land to test solar panels for the Chinese. 
So ,the man breaking the law has his family and friends all show up armed and ready for war with the Beaureau of Land Management. nevada HP and swat teams were on the other side of the line. They did reach an agreement 2 hours ago. according to KLAS TV channel 8 Las Vegas.
Does not Clive Bundy think that laws apply to him too??
There is a reason this man had his cattle removed. He was in arrears on his rent and taxes. 
But it is HarryReid's fault. The way the Liberty News writes it, it's a scandal!!!!
I can't stop laughing!!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> So a rancher in Nevada called Cliven Bundy had his cattle removed from Federal land. Turns out he let his lease for the land with the feds expire 20 years ago.
> Somehow the righties are blaming this fiasco on Harry Reid.
> The Liberty News, another backwoods ******* newspaper, reports that Harry's son wants the land to test solar panels for the Chinese. So the man breaking the law has his family and friends all show up armed and ready for war with the Beaureau of Land Management. nevada HP and swat teams were on the other side of the line. They did reach an agreement 2 hours ago.
> Does not Clive Bundy think that laws apply to him too??
> ...


I hope his family and friends are all wearing purple hearts to show their support for him. After all, he wasn't doing anything he hadn't done for the past 20 years. How could he be wrong.

Besides, if one of them stubs his toe, he'd blame it on Harry Reid.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I hope his family and friends are all wearing purple hearts to show their support for him. After all, he wasn't doing anything he hadn't done for the past 20 years. How could he be wrong.
> 
> Besides, if one of them stubs his toe, he'd blame it on Harry Reid.


I don't know about purple hearts, but there were cowboy hats and hip holsters. "Git a rope!"


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

This one is even better:


> Jokim-D&P
> I'm sure you have your own issues in South Africa of which we are not aware. By the same token, you probably are not aware of the nuances of American politics, although the viciousness of the left is the same through out the world since they are international agitators. [end quote]
> 
> My sides are aching!!! Who started the last 3 wars??
> Certainly not the left. 2 Bushes did, who are staunch Republicans!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

oops! Double post.


BrattyPatty said:


> One could only expect that from Janeway. I haven't had any words with her in a long time. Guess it's time to roast my butt about something. I haven't been posting much lately. I have been busy sewing.
> I like my signature and have used it for 2 years now. If she doesn't, to hell with her. I didn't put it there to make Janeway's socks roll up and down.Many on facebook will pick it up, appreciate it, and use it.
> Most won't care. As for my avatar, if Janeway is too dumb to see that it is Lucy........Den chee cant be een de cho.
> Why does she feel it's ok to do that, anyway? Aren't KP issues supposed to stay in KP? Hmmm, this one needs reporting to Admin. Janeway is breaking the privacy rule.
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> This one is even better:
> 
> 
> > Jokim-D&P
> ...


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

PP I never heard about foiling one's apt. PP is teasing everyone.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> One could only expect that from Janeway. I haven't had any words with her in a long time. Guess it's time to roast my butt about something. I have'nt been posting much lately. I have been busy sewing.
> I like my signature and if she doesn't, to hell with her. I didn't put it there to make Janeway's socks roll up and down.
> Many on facebook will pick it up, appreciate it, and use it.
> Most won't care.
> ...


You are so silly! Do you think whatever you say about me is true? You only wish you were as good as the fingernails I cut quite often! Dumb! Dumb!

Dream on my dear as I haven't broken any rules as a friend of mine that none of you will ever know on KP put it on FB. Dream on!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You are so silly! Do you think whatever you say about me is true? You only wish you were as good as the fingernails I cut quite often! Dumb! Dumb!
> 
> Dream on my dear as I haven't broken any rules as a friend of mine that none of you will ever know on KP put it on FB. Dream on!


Oh, Janie, may your eyes roll back in your head til you see stars!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janeway said:


> You are so silly! Do you think whatever you say about me is true? You only wish you were as good as the fingernails I cut quite often! Dumb! Dumb!
> 
> Dream on my dear as I haven't broken any rules as a friend of mine that none of you will ever know on KP put it on FB. Dream on!


Oh Jeepers. You awoke a sleeping bear. But we must be cordial.

Howdy Ms. Jane.

What is on your mind this evening?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Oh Jeepers. You awoke a sleeping bear. But we must be cordial.
> 
> Howdy Ms. Jane.
> 
> What is on your mind this evening?


She doesn't have one, SQ.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> Oh Jeepers. You awoke a sleeping bear. But we must be cordial.
> 
> Howdy Ms. Jane.
> 
> What is on your mind this evening?


Yes, the bear woke as most of your "friends" are still as nasty as ever! Why don't you "try" to calm their nastiness?

It is getting old just being called nasty names just because I'm a Republican? None of you want to know what I really think of Democrats after "running" into the Democrats on KP.

I "Never" will even look at a Democrat's name in any election! Repeat :hunf: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, the bear woke as most of your "friends" are still as nasty as ever! Why don't you "try" to calm their nastiness?
> 
> It is getting old just being called nasty names just because I'm a Republican? None of you want to know what I really think of Democrats after "running" into the Democrats on KP.
> 
> I "Never" will even look at a Democrat's name in any election! Repeat :hunf: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


Then why post what you did about my avatar and signature? What were you trying to prove by that? BTW your political preference has nothing to do with the way you are.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> She doesn't have one, SQ.


You are too sweet Bratty--had too much Booz today!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You are too sweet Bratty--had too much Booz today!


Yep, you need to lay off of that. It has rotted your brain.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Then why post what you did about my avatar and signature? What were you trying to prove by that? BTW your political preference has nothing to do with the way you are.


To let you know it was out for the world to see you with my dear!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yep, you need to lay off of that. It has rotted your brain.


Sorry, I don't drink alcoholic drinks, but you do! Had one too many today?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> To let you know it was out for the world to see you with my dear!


Well, "dear". It isn't going to prove or divulge anything about me. As this is just a user name that about 30 other women have, most whom have red hair.
If you think an orgasm is disgusting, then that's your bag.
I stand by my signature.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Try to calm their nastiness....try to calm their nastiness? I guess I would have to make up a game to do that. 

Okay! I got it.

Who can say anti-GOP remarks without resorting to mean words or phrases, or name-calling? You can use only positive words to describe this unpleasant concept.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Sorry, I don't drink alcoholic drinks, but you do! Had one too many today?


No I don't. Not even on a special occasion.
However booze has nothing to do with anything here. I know that you have stated before that you think I am Vocal lisa. Is that why you started in on me? I hadn't posted in quite a while before you posted what you did.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Try to calm their nastiness....try to calm their nastiness? I guess I would have to make up a game to do that.
> 
> Okay! I got it.
> 
> Who can say anti-GOP remarks without resorting to mean words or phrases, or name-calling? You can use only positive words to describe this unpleasant concept.


You could butt out, no offense intended. This is about my privacy here on this site being compromised and I want to know why she did it.
I have copied all of her posts regarding this and will send them to Admin. She was wrong and can't admit it. Here is her original message:

I know not to read WOW, but read page 47 about Bratty's signature.

I'm really upset that Admin allows the Democrats to say such nasty things. I sent this to a friend who is going to post Bratty' signature & avatar on Facebook! She is going world wide!

My friend says KP must be a Democratic site to allow this type of nonsense on a knitting site!

Ladies, I'm very active on a "true" craft site that the Admin will delete anything written bad mouthing another person & ban them forever if you ladies want to join me as the AOW can read Ravelry site.

Admin won't do anything about the AOW, but banned KPG! She didn't do anything wrong, but Vocal Lisa searched FB with information she acquired from KP & is harassing Gersay's husbands FB site saying she cannot help it if women are posting sexual innuendo's to her husband.

Can you believe what is going on KP?

I have several emails of friends so will keep in touch with all of you & you have my permission to share my email with our friends on KP but do it via emails not KP's PM. I'm setting up a new email & will delete the one used on KP & will email all of you when it is complete. I don't trust KP at all with any information.

KP's Admin is also allowing the AOW to call Karrver every bad word they can think of without interfering nor reprimanding then.

Never thought I would be harassed on a craft site!

Sending god's love to all of you wonderful ladies, hugs, Janeway![end quote]

Janeway

Reply Quote Reply Report Issue

So, someone else does something to one of her buddies (supposedly) and she feels it's okay to do this?
2 wrongs do not make a right. 2 people got suspended because of this nonsense. 
Sending God's love my arse! Hypocritical at best, Janeway.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> You could butt out, no offense intended. This is about my privacy here on this site being compromised and I want to know why she did it.
> I have copied all of her posts regarding this and will send them to Admin. She was wrong and can't admit it.


Of course offense was intended BP


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> You could butt out, no offense intended. This is about my privacy here on this site being compromised and I want to know why she did it.
> I have copied all of her posts regarding this and will send them to Admin. She was wrong and can't admit it. Here is her original message:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Of course offense was intended BP


Don't mess with me right now, Sq. I like you and would love to keep it that way.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Don't mess with me right now, Sq. I like you and would love to keep it that way.


OOOO! You are scaring me, Brat!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

In the words of Sir Paul Mc Cartney, "Let it Be" , SQ


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Getting back to the Bundy BLM case, no matter what Brietbart says, it is a settled matter. Harry Reid had nothing to do with it unless you would believe that he forcefully made Bundy let his lease expire and cheat on his taxes. The law is the law, whether Breitbart likes it or not. If you don't pay your rent, you get evicted. Plain and simple. If you cheat on your taxes, you get caught and you pay.
Most of Nevada is government land. Nothing new there.
As for Reid's son, he didn't break the law . Bundy did.
They can try and disrepute them, but they did nothing wrong. Bundy did.
There is no encroaching on federal land. Bundy did that.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

I can't believe all the nonsense fomented by a...signature line? The content of that line has been around in one form or another for years with and without mentioning the right or Republicans. And in fact, there is a right-wing version: "If Ignorance Is Bliss You Must Be A Happy Liberal."

Why not just make that version *your* signature line and let it rest?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> I can't believe all the nonsense fomented by a...signature line? The content of that line has been around in one form or another for years with and without mentioning the right or Republicans. And in fact, there is a right-wing version: "If Ignorance Is Bliss You Must Be A Happy Liberal."
> 
> Why not just make that version *your* signature line and let it rest?


I have done all I am going to do about it and have said all I am going to say on the matter. However, dealing with Janeway isn't always that easy. My 20 month old GD has better manners and a better sense of right and wrong


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> PP I never heard about foiling one's apt. PP is teasing everyone.


There's always something new to learn. The last picture should give it away.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh, Janie, may your eyes roll back in your head til you see stars!


Watch it, you who are inferior to fingernails (Jane's or someone else's?). How dare you talk like that?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

That is so narrow minded as to be mindless.

There are some Republican candidates who somehow made it past the RWN faction and are representatives of their constituents. Mostly local, though.

Same with Democrats, candidates who are not radically left. You have to acquaint yourself with the candidate, not vote blindly by party.

Years ago the League of Women Voters vetted candidates by getting policy statements and publishing voting histories of people running for reelection. With our local elections, the Gannett newspaper in the area does a review of each candidate. Perhaps that is why radicals at each end of the spectrum are trying to put newspapers out of business.

Blindly voting by party line is the lazy person's way of pretending to be an active citizen.



Janeway said:


> Yes, the bear woke as most of your "friends" are still as nasty as ever! Why don't you "try" to calm their nastiness?
> 
> It is getting old just being called nasty names just because I'm a Republican? None of you want to know what I really think of Democrats after "running" into the Democrats on KP.
> 
> I "Never" will even look at a Democrat's name in any election! Repeat :hunf: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Some people don't need booze to have rotted brains. They come by them that way naturally.

And Jane, why are you sorry you don't drink? No need to apologize.



Janeway said:


> Sorry, I don't drink alcoholic drinks, but you do! Had one too many today?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Watch it, you who are inferior to fingernails (Jane's or someone else's?). How dare you talk like that?


LOl. I almost posted a link for the "extended" version of "When Harry met Sally", but I didn't want to be an accessory before the fact if she had a heart attack.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> That is so narrow minded as to be mindless.
> 
> There are some Republican candidates who somehow made it past the RWN faction and are representatives of their constituents. Mostly local, though.
> 
> ...


This wasn't voting by party; this was voting out of spite, an attempt to make things worse for the AOW, as she says. She has grandchildren, so she's probably at least as old as most of us. And I don't think there's anyone around who's angrier than she seems to be.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> LOl. I almost posted a link for the "extended" version of "When Harry met Sally", but I didn't want to be an accessory before the fact if she had a heart attack.


I'll have what you're having.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

If you just visit D&P they won't know you're there. If you post something they'll figure out,maybe, that you've been there.


SQM said:


> I suspected that VL was not KGB. So what do I need to know about LL besides D and P?
> 
> If I visited D and P, would I be shooed out? Would they think I am a trouble maker?


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Lukelucy said:


> It hurts more people than it helps...


Oh, please. FauxNews and the Koch brothers can't even FIND a legit Obamacare horror story.

Every time they try and it's put out there in the public for people to actually research the FACTS, the "stories" always turn out to be untrue.

Truth is Obamacare has brought about the sharpest quickest DECLINE in the UNINSURED in history.



Only in the in the teeny tiny minds of the Window Licking Battleaxes on the Right and their ilk would MILLIONS of people becoming insured be considered "hurting more people than it helps".

And that's just regarding the UNinsured.

The _UNDERINSURED_ getting better more comprehensive coverage is likely to be even higher in number.

But these battleaxes and those like them are COMPLETELY devoid of reality. How can we have an efficient discussion with people so completely ignorant of BASIC facts?


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Well, "dear". It isn't going to prove or divulge anything about me. As this is just a user name that about 30 other women have, most whom have red hair.
> If you think an orgasm is disgusting, then that's your bag.
> I stand by my signature.


Sounds like someone hasn't enjoyed too much of the big "O",
huh?


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

BrattyPatty said:


> So, a rancher in Nevada called Cliven Bundy had his cattle removed from Federal land. According to ABC news, it turns out that he let his lease for the land with the feds expire 20 years ago.
> Somehow the righties are blaming this fiasco on Harry Reid.
> The Liberty News, another backwoods, ******* newspaper, reports that Harry's son wants the land to test solar panels for the Chinese.
> So ,the man breaking the law has his family and friends all show up armed and ready for war with the Bureau of Land Management. Nevada HP and swat teams were on the other side of the line. They did reach an agreement 2 hours ago. according to KLAS TV channel 8 Las Vegas.
> ...


Yeah, it's funny when it comes to immigrants crossing over from Mexico so that they and their families can eat ---, THAT breaking of the law is unforgivable, but Clive Bundy... that's OK if HE breaks the law... Oh... and he's a deadbeat besides....

But that's Harry Reid's fault. 
:XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Lukelucy said:


> It hurts more people than it helps...


It's not hurting anyone.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

SQM said:


> Is LukeLucy KGB?


No evidently I'm KPG and have "adopted" a left wing persona.

As I told Gerslay, at this point, I don't have to literally create sockpuppets because the conspiracy-minded keep doing it for me!

And it's HILARIOUS to watch.

Although, MIB promised me she was gonna ignore me from now own.

I supposed if she pretends I'm really KPG... it gives her a NEW way to communicate with me.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Janeway said:


> ...
> 
> It is getting old just being called nasty names just because I'm a Republican? None of you want to know what I really think of Democrats after "running" into the Democrats on KP.
> 
> I "Never" will even look at a Democrat's name in any election! Repeat


Which is EXACTLY what we would expect a Republican to do. They don't vote or make decisions based on facts or a rational manner.

... they're the kind of people who meet a few people on an internet board... and base their votes on something as ridiculous as that.

I can't IMAGINE voting Democratic because I met some Republican jerks on a message board.

Instead of providing an argument as to why we're so wrong for disrespecting Republicans, you instead just gave us a great, anecdotal case-in-point as to why it's legitimate to say that Republicans do not use REASON when it comes to their political behavior.

Great job there Janeway.









That's the really fun thing about debating RWrs. If you let them blather on... they end up proving your point for you!!

:thumbup:


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:


> Some people don't need booze to have rotted brains. They come by them that way naturally.
> 
> And Jane, why are you sorry you don't drink? No need to apologize.


People who don't drink often don't because they CAN'T. They're recovering alcoholics.

However, "dry drunks" are people who abstain from drinking alcohol but fail to resolve their faults and issues that contributed to their drinking problem in the first place.

I wish Jane well in her continued recovery if that is the case for her.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Cindy.



Cindy S said:


> Happy Birthday damemary!!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for thinking of me MIB. Good day to you too.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Happy Birthday, damemary!! Many happy returns of the day!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> First of all, the vast majority of those people ended up with better plans often for LESS.
> 
> And there really aren't any people who haven't been able to keep their plans, as long as those plans weren't SCAM plans that rip people off and are therefore now ILLEGAL due to their history of ripping innocent, usually poorer people off.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> CB
> I think if you tried to change your mindset away from criticizing the plan to looking at how it can help millions of people get health insurance, your view of it might change. Social Security and Medicare didn't start to work overnight, either, and I think we could say that most people like Medicare and Social Security (although the GOP and Paul Ryan want to end those programs as we know them). Sometimes we have to do the right thing for people---just because it IS the right thing to do. It's the MORAL thing to do.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Sounds like someone hasn't enjoyed too much of the big "O",
> huh?


It would explain her touchiness, not having been touched.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> This one is even better:
> 
> 
> > Jokim-D&P
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Watch it, you who are inferior to fingernails (Jane's or someone else's?). How dare you talk like that?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Sarcasm.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I'll have what you're having.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Very good. I love it when you say things without 'saying things.'


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes but you'll know you've been there because you're bored.



MaidInBedlam said:


> If you just visit D&P they won't know you're there. If you post something they'll figure out,maybe, that you've been there.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think you've got it!



maysmom said:


> Sounds like someone hasn't enjoyed too much of the big "O",
> huh?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> Yeah, it's funny when it comes to immigrants crossing over from Mexico so that they and their families can eat ---, THAT breaking of the law is unforgivable, but Clive Bundy... that's OK if HE breaks the law... Oh... and he's a deadbeat besides....
> 
> But that's Harry Reid's fault.
> :XD: :XD: :XD:


What kind of idiot believes this stuff? Go ahead. Raise your hands, but don't complain when everyone laughs.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> It would explain her touchiness, not having been touched.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> I know of her by another name.
> 
> Do you know, or are you, or related to, the woman in your avatar?


No... on the know/are/related.. but wish I did.

I believe anyone would be shocked to see an avatar of a past acquaintance on kp. That was the reason for my previous post. To me this is amazing.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

galinipper said:


> No... on the know/are/related.. but wish I did.
> 
> I believe anyone would be shocked to see an avatar of a past acquaintance on kp. That was the reason for my previous post. To me this is amazing.


galinipper
always have known that you need to catch up, at least you now are making an effort to do so, won't work, the "vehicles" at your disposal are inadequate to do so.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> OOOO! You are scaring me, Brat!


See how ugly Bratty is as she turns on everyone. Sorry SQM.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> LOl. I almost posted a link for the "extended" version of "When Harry met Sally", but I didn't want to be an accessory before the fact if she had a heart attack.


That must be how you get your enjoyment, but I have a man to satisfy me!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> People who don't drink often don't because they CAN'T. They're recovering alcoholics.
> 
> However, "dry drunks" are people who abstain from drinking alcohol but fail to resolve their faults and issues that contributed to their drinking problem in the first place.
> 
> I wish Jane well in her continued recovery if that is the case for her.


You are such a dreamer--calling me an alcoholic! I never took up the habit but it seems as you have. You really are nasty with calling people names!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Watch it, you who are inferior to fingernails (Jane's or someone else's?). How dare you talk like that?


Go ahead, PP jump right on with your insults! The more the merrier!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> Thanks for thinking of me MIB. Good day to you too.


Happy Birthday, Lady Dame, sorry if I'm late.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Some people don't need booze to have rotted brains. They come by them that way naturally.
> 
> And Jane, why are you sorry you don't drink? No need to apologize.


Go ahead & jump right in with your nasty remarks--the more the merrier!

I didn't apologize for not drinking!


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

galinipper said:


> No... on the know/are/related.. but wish I did.
> 
> I believe anyone would be shocked to see an avatar of a past acquaintance on kp. That was the reason for my previous post. To me this is amazing.


Oh yes. AMAZING. What a small world!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> You could butt out, no offense intended. This is about my privacy here on this site being compromised and I want to know why she did it.
> I have copied all of her posts regarding this and will send them to Admin. She was wrong and can't admit it. Here is her original message:
> 
> I know not to read WOW, but read page 47 about Bratty's signature.
> ...


You have broken the biggest rule of KP as it plainly states that "no" message may be copied or printed.

I did not put your signature on FB, but since you are also VocalLisa, you searched KP for Gerslay's real name then went out to FB to make rude remarks.

Then you posted on here that you could not help it if women made innuendoes to her husband.

Talk about admin needing to know this, but I don't know how to copy & paste or I would send it to Admin. Maybe I can get someone else to send this to Admin.

FB should show the name you used to make a remark so I'm sure Gerslay knows who you are or at least the made-up name you use on KP.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Go ahead, PP jump right on with your insults! The more the merrier!


You're the one who said Patty isn't as good as the fingernails you cut; I just didn't know whether you were talking about your own or someone else's. If that was an insult, it came from you, not me.

You have a very unpleasant habit of insulting people and then complaining if they treat you the same way - or even if they just quote your words, as I did.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You're the one who said Patty isn't as good as the fingernails you cut; I just didn't know whether you were talking about your own or someone else's. If that was an insult, it came from you, not me.
> 
> You have a very unpleasant habit of insulting people and then complaining if they treat you the same way - or even if they just quote your words, as I did.


You have done your share of insulting people.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Janeway said:


> See how ugly Bratty is as she turns on everyone. Sorry SQM.


If Bratty has any faults it's that she gave you any benefit of the doubt at the beginning. You're quite obviously so below her intellectually and morally, she really should never have lowered herself.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You have done your share of insulting people.


And I have gotten my share of insults. But I never accused anyone of insulting me when they simply quoted my own words, as you just did.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Janeway said:


> That must be how you get your enjoyment, but I have a man to satisfy me!


Well "Conservative" men tend to be into freaky fetishes, so that's not surprising really.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Janeway said:


> You are such a dreamer--calling me an alcoholic! I never took up the habit but it seems as you have. You really are nasty with calling people names!


Wow sweetie, denial is the bane of a sober life. It's not healthy. I think it's time for you to attend a meeting.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Lukelucy used to have a mind of her own but she has comfortably gone over to the other side(Note adverb, just for you SQM) and thinks we're all mean and evil. I used to have civil conversations with her.


Oh, Al, she has always been on the other side. (Must I use an adverb?)

I have civil conversations with LukeLucy so you could too--try it!

Oh, no, I have made 2 paragraphs with only one sentence & used the number 2 instead of the word two! The grammar police will roll out!

Good afternoon, Al.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Well "Conservative" men tend to be into freaky fetishes, so that's not surprising really.


You only wish my dear, but my man is still with me--why did your man leave you?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Wow sweetie, denial is the bane of a sober life. It's not healthy. I think it's time for you to attend a meeting.


Could I "hitch" a ride with you as I'm sure you are a regular at AA Meetings. I would love to watch all of you drunks tell why you drink around the clock!

What time?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> If Bratty has any faults it's that she gave you any benefit of the doubt at the beginning. You're quite obviously so below her intellectually and morally, she really should never have lowered herself.


Oh, Bratty, you are so funny! I wouldn't ever want to be in the hole BP has dug for herself.

You had to come back as VL & allow BP to rest--cute!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> A new survey by Morgan Stanley finds that health insurance premiums are increasing at perhaps the highest rate ever, according to an analysis of the study by Forbes.
> 
> _The average increases are in excess of 11% in the small group (small business) market and 12% in the individual market. Some state show increases 10 to 50 times that amount. The analysts conclude that the increases are largely due to changes under the ACA.
> 
> ...


Thanks Joey as this needed to be on here for the Lefties to read!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> And I have gotten my share of insults. But I never accused anyone of insulting me when they simply quoted my own words, as you just did.


Dream on as this is getting better with every quote!


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Janeway said:


> I did not put your signature on FB, but since you are also VocalLisa, you searched KP for Gerslay's real name then went out to FB to make rude remarks.


1) Just because I'm bratty, doesn't mean I'm BrattyPatty. But BrattyPatty seems like a fine gal and I thank you for the flattery of thinking we're one and the same. I'm not sure she'll feel the same way though.

2) I never contacted her husband, but Gerslay is HOPING whoever her husband is befriending-- is me, because _if it's not_, it means he's up to no good.

3) Gerslay is the one who was threatening other members of using their personal information against them and provided the info to incite the rest of the board to do so too.

I simply pointed out to her, that if she continues down that path it could come back to bite her in the butt.

Sadly, she chose to continue down the path.



Janeway said:


> Then you posted on here that you could not help it if women made innuendoes to her husband.


*Because that's true. I can't control what other women are doing with her husband.*



Janeway said:


> Talk about admin needing to know this,


To know what? Gerslay's issue with her husband?



Janeway said:


> but I don't know how to copy & paste or I would send it to Admin. Maybe I can get someone else to send this to Admin.


Why would Admin be interested in Gerslay and her husband's marital problems?



Janeway said:


> FB should show the name you used to make a remark so I'm sure Gerslay knows who you are or at least the made-up name you use on KP.


It only shows whoever is flirting with her husband.

Unfortunately for Gerslay, that has nothing to do with me at all.

I'm sure she feels you've done her a GREAT service by reviving the discussion of her husband and other women on facebook.

But, whoever is befriending her husband online... that issue is between Gerslay and her husband. You really shouldn't be reminding the board of Gerslay's marriage problems.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Janeway said:


> You have done your share of insulting people.


Oh, for God's sake, you're such a hypocritical wussy whiner.
























If you don't want to be insulted stop giving people so much ammunition. You make it sooooo easy.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> And I have gotten my share of insults. But I never accused anyone of insulting me when they simply quoted my own words, as you just did.


She makes the insult, you quote her... and then she's insulted by her own quote!


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> It would explain her touchiness, not having been touched.


I'm not speaking of any poster in particular, but "touched" can also mean "dropped on the head while a baby."


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

joeysomma said:


> A new survey by Morgan Stanley ...


Oh, Morgan Stanley. The same one's that "predicted" there'd be no financial crisis in 2008?

More RW "predictions" of the Obamacare "death spiral".

So far, you all have really







at predicting the "death" of Obamacare. So excuse me if I yawn at this latest prediction.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Janeway said:


> You only wish my dear, but my man is still with me--...


Yes, as I said, because conservative men like freaks. Why would I "wish" that conservative men like freaks? Your response doesn't even make any sense.

I have been married for over a quarter of a century and remain happily so.

However, I don't depend on "my man" to find value in myself as you seem to.

Not all women need "a man" in their life to have value.

We all now know your theme song. Great song... but it does paint a particularly pathetic picture of a needy woman.



> "My Man"
> 
> Oh my man I love him so
> He'll never know
> ...


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> To let you know it was out for the world to see you with my dear!


Brilliant! Funny and apt, it would make a great bumper sticker.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Janeway said:


> Dream on as this is getting better with every quote!


I've made a point of ignoring Gerslay as of late... but you seem to want bringing up her apparent problems with her husband and his "friends" on Facebook.

You don't want to keep that up?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://blog.heritage.org/2014/04/11/obamacare-charts-obama-doesnt-want-see/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Sorry but I must confess. I love how that song was sung by the late, great Sophie Tucker. 

I am sure there is still some unpleasant truths in that song. All your postings have been great this afternoon, VL.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://blog.heritage.org...


You really do EARN the latter half of your user name, don't you?

From the Heritage Foundation... REALLY?

It says premiums "WILL" double....

So, the premiums HAVEN'T doubled.... this is just ANOTHER RW prediction ...

Like the "death spiral" they predicted.

Except Obamacare isn't dead like they predicted.

And BTW.... even if the premiums were to "double" (*which they won't, but for the sake of discussion*) --- most of those 27 year olds will be eligible for the subsidies, and they will hardly have to pay anything.

And the fact that those 27 year old are still in the insurance pool will continue to help bring down premiums for EVERYONE.

This is the problem with RWrs, they're so simplistic, they forget that there are protections in for those 27 year olds who wouldn't be able to afford the premiums.

And BTW, without Obamacare, they wouldn't be able to afford the premiums either. With Obamacare, they will be given assistance to HELP them afford the insurance. Which in turn will lower insurance costs for EVERYONE.... because that's how insurance pools operate.

Because ultimately, it's cheaper for taxpayers to pay for some subsidies, then to be paying for exorbitant medical bills when these people, who couldn't afford/didn't have insurance, have medical bills they can't pay and therefore file for bankruptcy. ... which in turn means that WE pay for them.

We've been paying for their insurance all along. Just not in an efficient manner.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

SQM said:


> Sorry but I must confess. I love how that song was sung by the late, great Sophie Tucker.
> 
> I am sure there is still some unpleasant truths in that song. All your postings have been great this afternoon, VL.


Oh, I agree... it's one of my favorite songs ever, and Sophie is terrific.

But, it IS about a very pathetic woman who refers to her husband/boyfriend as "My Man".

Holy God. Who, in this century actually calls their partner in life "My Man".... I've got "my man".... ???

SERIOUSLY pathetic.

People can be old in age, but not in spirit. In spirit, Janeway seems to be decrepit in spirit.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> I'm not speaking of any poster in particular, but "touched" can also mean "dropped on the head while a baby."


That works, too.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://blog.heritage.org/2014/04/11/obamacare-charts-obama-doesnt-want-see/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social


Since Heritage was the inventor of what has become Obamacare, isn't it hypocritical for them now to pretend it's a bad thing?


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Janeway said:


> Could I "hitch" a ride with you as I'm sure you are a regular at AA Meetings. I would love to watch all of you drunks tell why you drink around the clock!
> 
> What time?


I'm lucky enough that I can stop at 1 or 2 drinks. Even when I was in college, for some reason, I wasn't as drawn to drinking and drugging the way some other kids were college. But I realize I'm just lucky that for some reason I didn't inherit a tendency for addiction.

I'm sorry that's not the case for you and you have to refrain from it altogether. But you're certainly not alone in your illness.

As I sincerely said. I truly wish you luck in your struggle. It's a very tough thing to battle.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Janeway said:


> Oh, Bratty, you are so funny! I wouldn't ever want to be in the hole BP has dug for herself.
> 
> You had to come back as VL & allow BP to rest--cute!


Could you possibly list all the other people you seem to think I am.

I've completely lost track of your paranoid ravings.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

maysmom said:


> I'm not speaking of any poster in particular, but "touched" can also mean "dropped on the head while a baby."





Poor Purl said:


> That works, too.


I'm not speaking of any poster in particular either, but it's not a coincidence that they're known as WLBs (_Window Licking Battleaxes_).


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Could you possibly list all the other people you seem to think I am.
> 
> I've completely lost track of your paranoid ravings.


Just another example of projection: if you have multiple-personality disorder, you see everyone as having multiple personalities.

This is probably the funniest thing the righties do, taking two people whose writing style and interests are totally different and claiming they're the same. I enjoy seeing how twisted into knots they get over this.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> Since Heritage was the inventor of what has become Obamacare, isn't it hypocritical for them now to pretend it's a bad thing?


Yes, it is.

But they revise history and pretend they didn't and the conservative rubes who fall for anything they say (_and then post their articles here as if any intelligent person would take them seriously_), will believe that they didn't invent Obamacare.

Bottom line is that Obama called their bluff when he adopted the Heritage Action HealthCare Plan/RomneyCare... and now they have to lie their way out of it.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> Just another example of projection: if you have multiple-personality disorder, you see everyone as having multiple personalities.
> 
> This is probably the funniest thing the righties do, taking two people whose writing style and interests are totally different and claiming they're the same. I enjoy seeing how twisted into knots they get over this.


It is SOOOOO entertaining.

Like I said, I don't even HAVE to create sockpuppets anymore -- their crazy paranoid minds have taken over for me and I can just sit back and watch the show.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome to 1984, VL. Has anyone noticed that some words in all our posts appear in blue and underlined and ready to be clicked on to take us goodness knows where? Is Big Brother helping to guide us through the dangerous waters of the Internet and into the hands of people who want to sell us something we don't want?


VocalLisa said:


> Yes, it is.
> 
> But they revise history and pretend they didn't and the conservative rubes who fall for anything they say (_and then post their articles here as if any intelligent person would take them seriously_), will believe that they didn't invent Obamacare.
> 
> Bottom line is that Obama called their bluff when he adopted the Heritage Action HealthCare Plan/RomneyCare... and now they have to lie their way out of it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Welcome to 1984, VL. Has anyone noticed that some words in all our posts appear in blue and underlined and ready to be clicked on to take us goodness knows where? Is Big Brother helping to guide us through the dangerous waters of the Internet and into the hands of people who want to sell us something we don't want?


I assume people intentionally put in links in their posts, so it is not necessary to be alarmed. Better your 'cookies' than random ones , says my daughter who is in digital advertising.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Welcome to 1984, VL. Has anyone noticed that some words in all our posts appear in blue and underlined and ready to be clicked on to take us goodness knows where? Is Big Brother helping to guide us through the dangerous waters of the Internet and into the hands of people who want to sell us something we don't want?


I'm not precicely sure what you're referring to here.

Just so you know, all you have to do is hover your mouse over the links and it will automatically display the website for you BEFORE you click on it.

Or alternatively you can Right-Click on the link and choose "copy link location" and then paste it into your browser before you click on it to see where it leads.

Message board etiquette long ago tells us that *we're not supposed to post url's but include the hyperlink in our texts*, otherwise our posts become more and more difficult to read.

Is that what's been going on when I hyper-link the text in my posts?

There's no reason to not know where a link originally leads.

Now once you get to that site, it's possible that THAT page can "redirect" you to a new page.

But, if you don't recognize the initial link, then I agree, you should never click on it.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Wasn't it originally a Fannie Brice song related to the low life she was in love with? Of course the RWNs would have loved her, a real "stand by your man" kind of gal.



SQM said:


> Sorry but I must confess. I love how that song was sung by the late, great Sophie Tucker.
> 
> I am sure there is still some unpleasant truths in that song. All your postings have been great this afternoon, VL.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> I'm not speaking of any poster in particular either, but it's not a coincidence that they're known as WLBs (_Window Licking Battleaxes_).


Oh, Lisa, I found your house & motor home. Didn't think I was that smart did you? It was on the Internet all the time.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night BrattyPatty/Volallisa. Chat tomorrow!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you.



Janeway said:


> Happy Birthday, Lady Dame, sorry if I'm late.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> If Bratty has any faults it's that she gave you any benefit of the doubt at the beginning. You're quite obviously so below her intellectually and morally, she really should never have lowered herself.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> Oh, Morgan Stanley. The same one's that "predicted" there'd be no financial crisis in 2008?
> 
> More RW "predictions" of the Obamacare "death spiral".
> 
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I have a personal theory that it is not similarities in writing style that causes rwns to see two in one. Rather I think when there are two or more posters they can't answer, they just see them as the same person. imo



Poor Purl said:


> Just another example of projection: if you have multiple-personality disorder, you see everyone as having multiple personalities.
> 
> This is probably the funniest thing the righties do, taking two people whose writing style and interests are totally different and claiming they're the same. I enjoy seeing how twisted into knots they get over this.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter
a regular here
Joined: Nov 20, 11
Messages: 5648
Feedback: 0/0.0%

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-219632-40.html

NEWS FLASH - KPG just proclaimed on Obamacare thread this morning that this thread was another one of our failures so what the hell are all of you doing out here? She also said we had a thread called "Is this forum still going?" It was started by Madame La Farge and lasted a day with two posters one of them Madame La Farge herself. I guess I don't remember using that name as I have used so many I can no longer keep track. I can hardly wait to point out her mistakes. Keep it quiet over here so she doesn't find you. I don't think she is even aware of the other new threads we liberal ladies have created in the last few days. I'm sure she is searching and will flush us out. She is a big pile of stinky doodoo and that's about it. Carry on and have a wonderful day! See you later.


VocalLisa said:


> It is SOOOOO entertaining.
> 
> Like I said, I don't even HAVE to create sockpuppets anymore -- their crazy paranoid minds have taken over for me and I can just sit back and watch the show.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Just another example of projection: if you have multiple-personality disorder, you see everyone as having multiple personalities.
> 
> This is probably the funniest thing the righties do, taking two people whose writing style and interests are totally different and claiming they're the same. I enjoy seeing how twisted into knots they get over this.


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-219632-40.html


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Vocal, I also found your son.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, Lisa, I found your house & motor home. Didn't think I was that smart did you? It was on the Internet all the time.


Jane, you really need to spend time knitting instead of trolling the Internet for pix.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I believe that the posts on this page by Janeway and Country Bumpkins were not actually posted by them.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Wasn't it originally a Fannie Brice song related to the low life she was in love with? Of course the RWNs would have loved her, a real "stand by your man" kind of gal.


Yes, it was Fanny Brice. Sophie Tucker was too forceful to have sung that song (maybe I should look it up before I embarrass myself).

I did, and you're right. It was Fanny Brice's "trademark song". I can just imagine Sophie Tucker saying "I'll come back on my knees someday." She'd be more likely to kick "her" man in the behind.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I have a personal theory that it is not similarities in writing style that causes rwns to see two in one. Rather I think when there are two or more posters they can't answer, they just see them as the same person. imo


It's obviously not writing style. I saw that the minute I learned that Huckleberry = Ingried. I still can't get what their rationale is, but it gives me a good laugh every time they try.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-219632-40.html


Did you take her seriously? I think she was joking.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I believe that the posts on this page by Janeway and Country Bumpkins were not actually posted by them.


I think you've got something there. Janeway posted Country Bumpkins' posts, and CB posted Janeway's, or else they've morphed into a single person: Country Way/Jane Bumpkins.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Thank you.


You have hummingbirds! I love hummingbirds even more than I love Grace Kelly.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Go Sophie! No doormat there.



Poor Purl said:


> Yes, it was Fanny Brice. Sophie Tucker was too forceful to have sung that song (maybe I should look it up before I embarrass myself).
> 
> I did, and you're right. It was Fanny Brice's "trademark song". I can just imagine Sophie Tucker saying "I'll come back on my knees someday." She'd be more likely to kick "her" man in the behind.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh, I've got lots that live here year round. I've even seen nests in the yard. When they get used to a feeder, you better have it filled or be ready to answer the feisty rascals. I've stood a foot away watching one bathe in the hose water. I love them too.



Poor Purl said:


> You have hummingbirds! I love hummingbirds even more than I love Grace Kelly.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Yes, it was Fanny Brice. Sophie Tucker was too forceful to have sung that song (maybe I should look it up before I embarrass myself).
> 
> I did, and you're right. It was Fanny Brice's "trademark song". I can just imagine Sophie Tucker saying "I'll come back on my knees someday." She'd be more likely to kick "her" man in the behind.


Tucker had a great version of it. It was a big song and all the torch singers were covering it. Or was it My Yiddishe Momma? Same song.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Jane, you really need to spend time knitting instead of trolling the Internet for pix.


You should take your own advise! You are spending too much time on post that are not meant for you!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I can just imagine Sophie Tucker saying "I'll come back on my knees someday." She'd be more likely to kick "her" man in the behind.


You are so much a refined lady. The street fighter in Sophie would aim her pointy toe elsewhere. Ooch Ouch!

Is it me, or does anyone else think calling one's spouse or significant other "my man" is condescending. The term "my man" was so often used by the high faluting to refer to their valets or to those they considered their inferiors.

I think of my husband as my husband, my friend, my basherter, but I personally think calling him "my man" would be a put down. Just as I would totally resent his ever referring to me as "my woman". His terminology is "my other half".


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You should take your own * advise*! You are spending too much time on post that are not meant for you!


FYI, "advise" is the verb, as in "Allow me to advise you that you are a ninny".

"advice" is the noun, as in "Her own advice is so much more valuable than yours"

And who died and made you arbiter of who can or cannot post on a public forum? Any KP member who so chooses can comment on whichever topic he or she decides is worthy of his or her remarks. Are you so insecure that you cannot handle comments that disagree with your narrow view of life?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

So now during this Holy Week of Passover and Easter we have someone going after Jews. The JCC in San Francisco is under increased security. Will it never end?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Who else do we know who goes back to dig up previous posts to prove something or other? Methinks a hidden foe from the grave of suspension has a hand in current workings. Or am I paranoid?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

You said something in a post of yours about history being revised and "conservative rubes" accepting that. It reminded me of Orwell's novel, 1984. I think a lot of things are being rewritten all the time and most people don't notice the small steps toward big revisions.

About the words in blue, I'm not talking about the usual links people include in their posts, or board etiquette. I am seeing what I would call key words and phrases appearing in blue, underlined, functioning like urls that take you somewhere if you click on them. It looks like away to lead people to other sites for commercial purposes. For example, right now the words "Paradise", "Forum" and "War" are appearing in blue and underlined.

Looks like something set up by Admin, probably to make more money through third-party advertising, some kind of "guided" browsing. I'm not so concerned that these links are there, but why they are there. The ones I'm seeing lead to advertising for cheap airfares and job opportunity sites.


VocalLisa said:


> I'm not precicely sure what you're referring to here.
> 
> Just so you know, all you have to do is hover your mouse over the links and it will automatically display the website for you BEFORE you click on it.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Oh, Lisa, I found your house & motor home. Didn't think I was that smart did you? It was on the Internet all the time.


Wow! What a coincidence! The pics of the log cabin and log camper are ones I almost chose for my new avatar. You've been having fun at places like Photobucket, I see.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> You are so much a refined lady. The street fighter in Sophie would aim her pointy toe elsewhere. Ooch Ouch!
> 
> Is it me, or does anyone else think calling one's spouse or significant other "my man" is condescending. The term "my man" was so often used by the high faluting to refer to their valets or to those they considered their inferiors.
> 
> I think of my husband as my husband, my friend, my basherter, but I personally think calling him "my man" would be a put down. Just as I would totally resent his ever referring to me as "my woman". His terminology is "my other half".


Not his better half? I bet you don't call him your hubby, either.

The movie _My Man Godfrey_ was about a butler. You're right. And "my woman" - or sometimes "the woman" - is someone who comes to clean once a week.

Sophie Tucker may have sung that song (so did Barbra Streisand), but she never meant it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> You are so much a refined lady. The street fighter in Sophie would aim her pointy toe elsewhere. Ooch Ouch!
> 
> Is it me, or does anyone else think calling one's spouse or significant other "my man" is condescending. The term "my man" was so often used by the high faluting to refer to their valets or to those they considered their inferiors.
> 
> I think of my husband as my husband, my friend, my basherter, but I personally think calling him "my man" would be a put down. Just as I would totally resent his ever referring to me as "my woman". His terminology is "my other half".


 I love you and your husband. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

>>>whispering....I predict an illness or Indian Uprising.>>>>



MarilynKnits said:


> FYI, "advise" is the verb, as in "Allow me to advise you that you are a ninny".
> 
> "advice" is the noun, as in "Her own advice is so much more valuable than yours"
> 
> And who died and made you arbiter of who can or cannot post on a public forum? Any KP member who so chooses can comment on whichever topic he or she decides is worthy of his or her remarks. Are you so insecure that you cannot handle comments that disagree with your narrow view of life?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing when I heard the shooting news....and then Germany returned the stolen paintings to the murderous thief. It's hard to believe it will ever end in a good way.



alcameron said:


> So now during this Holy Week of Passover and Easter we have someone going after Jews. The JCC in San Francisco is under increased security. Will it never end?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Nope. You're observant.



alcameron said:


> Who else do we know who goes back to dig up previous posts to prove something or other? Methinks a hidden foe from the grave of suspension has a hand in current workings. Or am I paranoid?


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You should take your own advise! You are spending too much time on post that are not meant for you!


If it ain't meant for me, take it private!! Public message board and all!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

maysmom said:


> If it ain't meant for me, take it private!! Public message board and all!!!


So , now I am Vocal Lisa? Janeway, you have truly gone mad. Say what you will and keep on making an arse out of yourself. You do it very well.
BrattyPatty
Not Vocal Lisa


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> So , now I am Vocal Lisa? Janeway, you have truly gone mad. Say what you will and keep on making an arse out of yourself. You do it very well.
> BrattyPatty
> Not Vocal Lisa


Hold it! I thought Cheeky was Vocal Lisa. Patty, you got a lot of splainin to do.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> >>>whispering....I predict an illness or Indian Uprising.>>>>


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Janeway said:


> Oh, Lisa, I found your house & motor home. Didn't think I was that smart did you? It was on the Internet all the time.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

maysmom said:


> Jane, you really need to spend time knitting instead of trolling the Internet for pix.


Well, she can't find ACTUAL pictures of me the way I can of HER friends. (_Like the one who likes to post pictures of his penis all over the place_)


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> Did you take her seriously? I think she was joking.


Conservatives don't have the wit to understand sarcasm when they see it.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

SQM said:


> Tucker had a great version of it. It was a big song and all the torch singers were covering it. Or was it My Yiddishe Momma? Same song.


I think Sophie did "The Man I Love" and "My Extraordinary Man", but perhaps not "My Man".


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

MaidInBedlam said:


> About the words in blue, I'm not talking about the usual links people include in their posts, or board etiquette. I am seeing what I would call key words and phrases appearing in blue, underlined, functioning like urls that take you somewhere if you click on them. It looks like away to lead people to other sites for commercial purposes. For example, right now the words "Paradise", "Forum" and "War" are appearing in blue and underlined.
> 
> Looks like something set up by Admin, probably to make more money through third-party advertising, some kind of "guided" browsing. I'm not so concerned that these links are there, but why they are there. The ones I'm seeing lead to advertising for cheap airfares and job opportunity sites.


Ahhh, OK. I'm not getting those key-words underlined.

That happened to me once though and it turned out I had downloaded some sort of virus-adware.

I'd suggest you run a scan with your virus software to get rid of it.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Wow! What a coincidence! The pics of the log cabin and log camper are ones I almost chose for my new avatar. You've been having fun at places like Photobucket, I see.


Yeah, she's not particularly original, is she?

Not to mention she's being rather insulting to her own ilk since those pictures could be understood as some sort of insult to white trash in general. And now she's trying to post pictures to show that I'm "one of them"?

Although I suppose a nice little log cabin in the woods is a step up from their rickety trailers.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

BrattyPatty said:


> So , now I am Vocal Lisa? Janeway, you have truly gone mad. Say what you will and keep on making an arse out of yourself. You do it very well.
> BrattyPatty
> Not Vocal Lisa


Although I'm honored to be considered a twin to you. Unfortunately for me... I'm not.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Conservatives don't have the wit to understand sarcasm when they see it.


Another amusing trait of theirs.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

damemary said:


> I love you and your husband. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Then it is a mutual admiration society.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> About the words in blue, I'm not talking about the usual links people include in their posts, or board etiquette. I am seeing what I would call key words and phrases appearing in blue, underlined, functioning like urls that take you somewhere if you click on them. It looks like away to lead people to other sites for commercial purposes. For example, right now the words "Paradise", "Forum" and "War" are appearing in blue and underlined.
> 
> Looks like something set up by Admin, probably to make more money through third-party advertising, some kind of "guided" browsing. I'm not so concerned that these links are there, but why they are there. The ones I'm seeing lead to advertising for cheap airfares and job opportunity sites.


I am not sure what the provenance of the words in blue is. After having my e-mail hacked and someone sending a toxic attachment to everyone on my contacts list, I don't open anything that is not carefully vetted. I ended up wiping my contact list clean, so if someone pulls another attack, there is nobody to send anything to. Set up the profile so I don't automatically add an e-mail address to my contacts when I send a message to someone. It is too annoying to have to change passwords constantly.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I better post otherwise I will lose my regular status here.

A big mouth in my neighborhood said I looked like the "lower 40" or the 'lower 20' or something to that effect. I did not react since I did not know to what she was referring. She then asked me if I were offended and all I did was pantomime going in one ear and out the other. 

What did she mean?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I better post otherwise I will lose my regular status here.
> 
> A big mouth in my neighborhood said I looked like the "lower 40" or the 'lower 20' or something to that effect. I did not react since I did not know to what she was referring. She then asked me if I were offended and all I did was pantomime going in one ear and out the other.
> 
> What did she mean?


Lower 40 acres? Does she think you're a farmer? I bet she was trying to offend.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Sure your neighborhood big mouth isn't one of the dummies who give us so many giggles on KP? I think she was trying to say you have a fat a$$ without her sounding as rude and crude as she is. Sounds like someone not worth wasting a good morning on.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

To all to whom it applies, a sweet Passover. To everyone else to whom it applies, hope next Sunday is beautiful for Easter, and wishes for a happy Easter.

Taking the Holy Days off; see you Thursday.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Sure your neighborhood big mouth isn't one of the dummies who give us so many giggles on KP? I think she was trying to say you have a fat a$$ without her sounding as rude and crude as she is. Sounds like someone not worth wasting a good morning on.


Hag Sama-ach to you! The stupid neighbor would fit well here on the other side of the fence, of course.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

maysmom said:


> If it ain't meant for me, take it private!! Public message board and all!!!


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Hold it! I thought Cheeky was Vocal Lisa. Patty, you got a lot of splainin to do.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: It's just one big hodgepodge around here.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Not a clue here. Some one once told me I was impossible to insult. Still not sure if I were dissed or not.



SQM said:


> I better post otherwise I will lose my regular status here.
> 
> A big mouth in my neighborhood said I looked like the "lower 40" or the 'lower 20' or something to that effect. I did not react since I did not know to what she was referring. She then asked me if I were offended and all I did was pantomime going in one ear and out the other.
> 
> What did she mean?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

And this is something you are proud to tell the rest of us?


VocalLisa said:


> Well, she can't find ACTUAL pictures of me the way I can of HER friends. (_Like the one who likes to post pictures of his penis all over the place_)


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: It's just one big hodgepodge around here.


damemary
it is always fun to confuse the well confused, isn't it.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Original or not, I'll take the little log cabin in the woods any day over your citified snobbery and duckspeak. How I wish I had gone off the grid completely 40 years ago...


VocalLisa said:


> Yeah, she's not particularly original, is she?
> 
> Not to mention she's being rather insulting to her own ilk since those pictures could be understood as some sort of insult to white trash in general. And now she's trying to post pictures to show that I'm "one of them"?
> 
> Although I suppose a nice little log cabin in the woods is a step up from their rickety trailers.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> Another amusing trait of theirs.


Be careful, they're bound to take YOU literally and quote you too!


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

MaidInBedlam said:


> And this is something you are proud to tell the rest of us?


Proud of what ... that she can't find pictures of me?

Don't know if I'm "proud" of that per se, but I do think it's a good thing that I've done a good job of protecting my real identity.

As far as discovering that there was some creepy NON-knitter in our midst that likes to choke women... well, I think it's probably a good thing to be aware of such things for our own protection.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Original or not, I'll take the little log cabin in the woods any day over your citified snobbery and duckspeak. How I wish I had gone off the grid completely 40 years ago...


Of course. I think a little log cabin can be quite beautiful. The one in your avatar certainly seems to be.

One-Room Log Cabins Are Cozy, Cheap, And Environmentally Friendly

http://log-homes.thefuntimesguide.com/2009/11/cheap_log_cabins.php




__
https://flic.kr/p/576399961

I'm certainly not the one putting up a picture of one as if it's something I should be embarrassed by, that was Janeway who did that ... not me.

She seemed to think she was insulting me. I assure you, I was not insulted. I would LOVE a little log cabin in the woods like that!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> As far as discovering that there was some creepy NON-knitter in our midst that likes to choke women... well, I think it's probably a good thing to be aware of such things for our own protection.


Of course you're referring to me! What do you mean "was...in our midst"? I am still around you hateful shrew.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> Of course you're referring to me! What do you mean "was...in our midst"? I am still around you hateful shrew.


Oh, what makes you think I'm referring to you?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> Of course. I think a little log cabin can be quite beautiful. The one in your avatar certainly seems to be.
> 
> I'm certainly not the one putting up a picture of one as if it's something I should be embarrassed by, that was Janeway who did that ... not me.
> 
> She seemed to think she was insulting me. I assure you, I was not insulted. I would LOVE a little log cabin in the woods like that!


I have to laugh at the lengths you feel you have to go to in order to justify yourself. You haven't changed your ranting and raving either you lunatic. Why don't you disappear for a while and give everyone a rest?


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> I have to laugh at the lengths you feel you have to go to in order to justify yourself. You haven't changed your ranting and raving either you lunatic. Why don't you disappear for a while and give everyone a rest?


How's Epe and Kitaru?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> How's Epe and Kitaru?


Again with the delusions! Insufferable git.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I look at this differently. I'd rather have this information.



MaidInBedlam said:


> And this is something you are proud to tell the rest of us?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Indeed. We should all have some fun.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> it is always fun to confuse the well confused, isn't it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> Oh, what makes you think I'm referring to you?


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


>


Lisa, Lisa, you know I love you no matter what name you use!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> it is always fun to confuse the well confused, isn't it.


Yep, it sure is fun!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Sure your neighborhood big mouth isn't one of the dummies who give us so many giggles on KP? I think she was trying to say you have a fat a$$ without her sounding as rude and crude as she is. Sounds like someone not worth wasting a good morning on.


I feel the same about you!


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> Again with the delusions! Insufferable git.


Delusions about what?


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Janeway said:


> Lisa, Lisa, you know I love you no matter what name you use!


Back atcha.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

VocalLisa, I find it very odd that someone who doesn't appear to knit, who has no factual posts, does take time to specifically bait you. 

What possible reasons?

Might be best to freeze him out. Deprive him of the attention he craves. Everyone has been warned. 

Creepy crawlers.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> VocalLisa, I find it very odd that someone who doesn't appear to knit, who has no factual posts, does take time to specifically bait you.
> 
> What possible reasons?
> 
> ...


Be very careful about perpetuating the rants of VL. Given your message to her, why do you feel the need to intervene? Oh, that's right, you rarely have anything useful to add yourself do you old boiler?


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

damemary said:


> VocalLisa, I find it very odd that someone who doesn't appear to knit, who has no factual posts, does take time to specifically bait you.
> 
> What possible reasons?
> 
> ...


True. I think I've learned MORE than I need to know about this cretin It's best to leave him to his lurking around this board for the men and women who might enjoy his kind of .... "proclivities".

He should just know, continued abuse towards those who aren't interested in his advances will not be tolerated.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> Be very careful about perpetuating the rants of VL. Given your message to her, why do you feel the need to intervene? Oh, that's right, you rarely have anything useful to add yourself do you old boner?


Says the guy who admits he can't get it up anymore... talk about "old boner".


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Have you EVER tried a polite and reasonable approach? signed the 'old boiler.'



Wombatnomore said:


> Be very careful about perpetuating the rants of VL. Given your message to her, why do you feel the need to intervene? Oh, that's right, you rarely have anything useful to add yourself do you old boiler?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> True. I think I've learned MORE than I need to know about this cretin It's best to leave him to his lurking around this board for the men and women who might enjoy his kind of .... "proclivities".
> 
> He should just know, continued abuse towards those who aren't interested in his advances will not be tolerated.


I'm really scared!!!

Continued abuse? And what you're doing isn't abuse? I know what your game is. You're miffed because I, nor anyone else, will publish that screen shot of you which was on Gerslays husband's FB page. Too bad, so sad!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> Have you EVER tried a polite and reasonable approach? signed the 'old boiler.'





damemary said:


> VocalLisa, I find it very odd that someone who doesn't appear to knit, who has no factual posts, does take time to specifically bait you.
> 
> What possible reasons?
> 
> ...


You want me to try a polite and reasonable approach after you post the above? You are also one very sick unit.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> Says the guy who admits he can't get it up anymore... talk about "old boner".


This, for example, is a fine display of abuse. But you have said you're prepared to lower yourself as far as you can just to have the last word. Pitiful.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Be very careful about perpetuating the rants of VL. Given your message to her, why do you feel the need to intervene? Oh, that's right, you rarely have anything useful to add yourself do you old *boner?*


...and you have altered a word in my post to someone else. Didn't know that was permitted.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hay Wombat, look at these idiots this way, when they are verbally abusing you they are leaving me alone!

Good morning to you!

Good morning KPG!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Lisa, Your new avatar caught my attention. The hat and scarf remind me of New Mexico.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Back atcha.


Thank ya, see we can be nice we just have different politics. I'll bet you are a Great person when you aren't harassing someone!

Nice to know ya!

The house I posted--did you take notice of how clean very thing looked? At least the motor home was equipped with a washer.

Even the yard where the dogs were lined-up waiting for the tree was well manicured! Lawnmower was just a funny! The young man could be anyone's son as some think this face piercing is cool, but it deforms a handsome young man! Too bad!

Can't we start over? Hi, I'm Janeway!


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Oh, Lisa, I found your house & motor home. Didn't think I was that smart did you? It was on the Internet all the time.


Janeway, I'm trying to stay away from the political topics. IMHO, it's not right for you to claim abuse. You're dishing it out to other people here.
Then you posted misinformation on the "Emotional abuse" topic. You also don't know what a hacker is. IMHO, you hijacked the other topic for your own vendetta.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

ute4kp said:


> Janeway, I'm trying to stay away from the political topics. IMHO, it's not right for you to claim abuse. You're dishing it out to other people here.
> Then you posted misinformation on the "Emotional abuse" topic. You also don't know what a hacker is. IMHO, you hijacked the other topic for your own vendetta.


Don't know what you are talking about as I don't know how to hijack anything. True, I don't know how to hack either so what is your problem--not enough coffee this AM?


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> I'm really scared!!!
> 
> Continued abuse? And what you're doing isn't abuse? I know what your game is. You're miffed because I, nor anyone else, will publish that screen shot of you which was on Gerslays husband's FB page. Too bad, so sad!


Why would I be miffed? It proves that you got nothin'

Either you don't really have a screen shot or you've got a screen shot of the woman Gerslay's husband is cheating on her with.

And BTW... I can post a screenshot of Gerslay's husband's FB page to prove there's no picture of me _at all_.

Ask Gerslay if she like you pushing this issue...

And really, it's rather ironic, given your sexual proclivities that your so interested in abuse towards women.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> This, for example, is a fine display of abuse. But you have said you're prepared to lower yourself as far as you can just to have the last word. Pitiful.


I'm just speaking truths. If you consider that abuse, then I those truths mustn't be very pretty.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> ...and you have altered a word in my post to someone else. Didn't know that was permitted.


Sensitive about your old boner I see. Choking women ain't doin' it any more for ya?


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

You know, Janeway, I looked at your avatar and I thought... "that person looks familiar".

Lo and behold!!!!

... nice try, but I'm not Jody Brieske either.

I see you're using her avatar from her facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/jody.brieske?fref=ts

But nice find... even I didn't know she existed with that spelling of her name!!

So THAT'S what y'all were talking about when you mentioned her sister etc...??



I had no idea she had a personal page.

Thanks for the info.

But like I said. I don't even HAVE to create sockpuppets for myself... you paranoiacs are doing all the work for me!!


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Janeway said:


> Thank ya, see we can be nice we just have different politics. I'll bet you are a Great person when you aren't harassing someone!
> 
> Nice to know ya!
> 
> ...


All I know is that you THOUGHT you were insulting me with those pictures and all you did was insult MIB.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Says the guy who admits he can't get it up anymore... talk about "old boner".


Pleeez...spew alert!!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> I'm just speaking truths. If you consider that abuse, then I those truths mustn't be very pretty.


Speaking of truths,

I'm not surprised you've put yourself up for ridicule by starting that thread "I'm not Jody blah, blah, blah..." given you've stated ad nauseam you're prepared to "lower" yourself in order to "deal" with your perceived bullies!

In starting that thread you've alerted the whole site to your disgusting posts so everyone will see who you really are.

You put it out there. Suck it up.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Speaking of truths,
> 
> I'm not surprised you've put yourself up for ridicule by starting that thread "I'm not Jody blah, blah, blah..." given you've stated ad nauseam you're prepared to "lower" yourself in order to "deal" with your perceived bullies!
> 
> ...


Dreaming again of a woman who will listen to you?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> Dreaming again of a woman who will listen to you?


Be very careful you old, dusty rag. You're behaving in the same way as VL and from what I've learned about you on this forum is that usually, you would be above this nonsense.

So, seeing that you're not, I will continue to respond to your posts to me in kind.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> Dreaming again of a woman who will listen to you?


You haven't posted your 30+ posts as usual! What's the matter, not enough posts from your mates for you to lean on so that you can make a comment?

Seems my perception about you is spot on - independently, you haven't got anything original to say!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> You haven't posted your 30+ posts as usual! What's the matter, not enough posts from your mates for you to lean on so that you can make a comment?
> 
> Seems my perception about you is spot on - independently, you haven't got anything original to say!


And we're all tired of your "nothing" posts, too. Enough is enough. Say something meaningful or don't say it at all.

Now, is anyone sick of the nuts who are carrying guns around Nevada acting like the government is their enemy? And then there's the Jew-hater nut who killed two Catholics and a Methodist is his search for killing Jews. How did this country become a haven for wackos? And to top it off, all this nuttiness is going on during Passover and Holy Week. Sometimes I just want to "drop out" for awhile.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> And we're all tired of your "nothing" posts, too. Enough is enough. Say something meaningful or don't say it at all.
> 
> Now, is anyone sick of the nuts who are carrying guns around Nevada acting like the government is their enemy? And then there's the Jew-hater nut who killed two Catholics and a Methodist is his search for killing Jews. How did this country become a haven for wackos? And to top it off, all this nuttiness is going on during Passover and Holy Week. Sometimes I just want to "drop out" for awhile.


Thanks Al. The insults were unpleasant both to write and read and I will not partake in useless name-calling. As for the shooting in Kansas City, thru-out Christian History, Jews have been egregiously harmed during Easter time. The first major pogrom started in the 1880's in Russia and began the great migration of Jews to the US and other countries outside of Eastern Europe. So Kansas City sadly is nothing new for us.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> And we're all tired of your "nothing" posts, too. Enough is enough. Say something meaningful or don't say it at all.
> 
> Now, is anyone sick of the nuts who are carrying guns around Nevada acting like the government is their enemy? And then there's the Jew-hater nut who killed two Catholics and a Methodist is his search for killing Jews. How did this country become a haven for wackos? And to top it off, all this nuttiness is going on during Passover and Holy Week. Sometimes I just want to "drop out" for awhile.


Al, have you really "read" the details about the Nevada situation? If not do so please.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> Thanks Al. The insults were unpleasant both to write and read and I will not partake in useless name-calling. As for the shooting in Kansas City, thru-out Christian History, Jews have been egregiously harmed during Easter time. The first major pogrom started in the 1880's in Russia and began the great migration of Jews to the US and other countries outside of Eastern Europe. So Kansas City sadly is nothing new for us.


I know, but I think our country has really taken a turn for the worse. And it's coming from the anti-government, anti-diversity, anti-democracy wave of fervor that we see in the growth of right-wing politics supported by the rich-boy, good ol' boy, politics of 5 of the Supreme Court justices. Talk about an activist court! If their snobby rich-person support interferes with their integrity and judicial reason, they should recuse themselves or resign all together. Then we have the populist movement of the teapartiers who have also forgotten civility and fairness and see the government as their enemy. Where are the real populists in that movement? 
I'm so dissatisfied with the sad state of affairs in this country that I could scream! Eek! Eek! (Or if you let your computer take charge it might be eke, eke!)


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Al, have you really "read" the details about the Nevada situation? If not do so please.


Yes, I've read the details. There's no reason for gun-toting idiots trying to fight government agents. I repeat, they're wacko!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Yes, I've read the details. There's no reason for gun-toting idiots trying to fight government agents. I repeat, they're wacko!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Not to mention the fact that the Tea Party, which started out as a "common man" group has been completely snowed by conservative repubs like the Canadian Ted Cruz and the Ayn Rand devotee Paul Ryan. If the average American believes that load of c--p that opposes the best interests of the average person, they deserve what they get. They're against everything earned In the 20th century----Social Security, Medicare, Medicaid, Civil Rights, equal pay, education, infrastructure, veteran's benefits---you name it, they're agin' it. I wish the apathetic Americans would wake up to what's going on in the US. We are barely a democracy any longer. The upper echelon has the money and the power. People need to wake up.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Al - the upper echelon has always had the money and power. It has just become more apparent as their share of the wealth has grown so out of proportion and some of the media are willing to expose them. Democracy? Where?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> Al - the upper echelon has always had the money and power. It has just become more apparent as their share of the wealth has grown so out of proportion and some of the media are willing to expose them. Democracy? Where?


I know all of this, but I need to vent once in awhile. 
End of ranting for today.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> You put it out there. Suck it up.


No matter how many sexual advances you make, no, I have no interest in doing that to Mr. Limpy.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

alcameron said:


> And we're all tired of your "nothing" posts, too. Enough is enough. Say something meaningful or don't say it at all.


Then don't respond to "nothing" posts. You inflame, I'll respond.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> No matter how many sexual advances you make, no, I have no interest in doing that to Mr. Limpy.


Stop being revoltingly disgusting. You quit the BS and there won't be a problem. You'll be doing yours mates a favour too. Maybe you should go back to the DemocraticForum and spew your bile there...again.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Be very careful you old, dusty rag. You're behaving in the same way as VL and from what I've learned about you on this forum is that usually, you would be above this nonsense.
> 
> So, seeing that you're not, I will continue to respond to your posts to me in kind.


Wombatnomore
Oh my are we refined. I am quite sure that with your all around poor behavior you could NEVER land a Lady as damemary. You are just not in her League.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Wombatnomore
> Oh my are we refined. I am quite sure that with your all around poor behavior you could NEVER land a Lady as damemary. You are just not in her League.


Look, she throws it my way, I'll throw it right back. Simple, or don't you get it?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Wombatnomore
> Oh my are we refined. I am quite sure that with your all around poor behavior you could NEVER land a Lady as damemary. You are just not in her League.


Why don't you reprimand your mate Vocal Lisa? Never a gutter snipe there was. So terribly refined...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

People do need to speak up for themselves. I'm doing the best I can to rouse them, and I know you are too. I feel fortunate to be at my stage of life rather than just starting a career and family.



alcameron said:


> Not to mention the fact that the Tea Party, which started out as a "common man" group has been completely snowed by conservative repubs like the Canadian Ted Cruz and the Ayn Rand devotee Paul Ryan. If the average American believes that load of c--p that opposes the best interests of the average person, they deserve what they get. They're against everything earned In the 20th century----Social Security, Medicare, Medicaid, Civil Rights, equal pay, education, infrastructure, veteran's benefits---you name it, they're agin' it. I wish the apathetic Americans would wake up to what's going on in the US. We are barely a democracy any longer. The upper echelon has the money and the power. People need to wake up.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SQM, I think the USA is the closest thing to a Representational Democracy the world has ever seen. (I'm sure someone will tell me if I'm wrong.) It's not perfect, but this is an imperfect world, and we have the opportunity to change the things that don't work. Don't throw the baby out with the bath water.



SQM said:


> Al - the upper echelon has always had the money and power. It has just become more apparent as their share of the wealth has grown so out of proportion and some of the media are willing to expose them. Democracy? Where?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the vote of confidence, Huck.



Huckleberry said:


> Wombatnomore
> Oh my are we refined. I am quite sure that with your all around poor behavior you could NEVER land a Lady as damemary. You are just not in her League.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence, Huck.


All you have to do is stop your unsolicited posts to me. I wouldn't have taken you for a simple minded person but now I'm not so sure.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> FYI: We are not a democracy, we are a Constitutional Republic.
> 
> It seems the powers that be have forgotten that, or don't care, or are trying their best to change it. Especially (KING?) Obama.


I was waiting to see which one would step up with the constitutional republic stuff.
Don't ever forget that the laws of the land are supposed to be enacted by Congress. When there is no Congress (as we have right now) enacting any laws, the President has the right and the responsibility to use executive order. If you don't like it, tell your obstructionist repubs who are taking the taxpayers' money for doing nothing. They're the real TAKERS in this administration.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I feel the same about you!


Flattery will get you nowhere.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Let's skip the name calling for a moment please! 

Are we all aware that in Miami/Dade county - the polling places will not allow voters to use the public bathrooms. Usually the wait is 6 hours and the counties have a large elderly population. First and ludicrous step to voter restrictions again like the 19th Century. The Power Boys will see to it that an Obama is never again elected.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Look, she throws it my way, I'll throw it right back. Simple, or don't you get it?


She would have to lose her mind to throw anything but up in your direction. You sure are an angry old thingy, spewing the sort of venom you do. Or is an anonymous venue someplace where you can show your ugliest side. I have never met someone in person who is as combative, negative, and nasty as you. Maybe that is your goal? To set the Guinness World Record for vituperation? Does the idea that people like damemary, poor purl, SQM, and other decent people have friends and are friends set you to a frenzy. Will you eventually blow a gasket? Oh, you can't because you wouldn't lower yourself to have affordable health insurance.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> She would have to lose her mind to throw anything but up in your direction. You sure are an angry old thingy, spewing the sort of venom you do. Or is an anonymous venue someplace where you can show your ugliest side. I have never met someone in person who is as combative, negative, and nasty as you. Maybe that is your goal? To set the Guinness World Record for vituperation? Does the idea that people like damemary, poor purl, SQM, and other decent people have friends and are friends set you to a frenzy. Will you eventually blow a gasket? Oh, you can't because you wouldn't lower yourself to have affordable health insurance.


Hi, Marilyn. You seem to have had a restful couple of days, because you're full of energy. Thank you for saying what needed to be said.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I was waiting to see which one would step up with the constitutional republic stuff.
> Don't ever forget that the laws of the land are supposed to be enacted by Congress. When there is no Congress (as we have right now) enacting any laws, the President has the right and the responsibility to use executive order. If you don't like it, tell your obstructionist repubs who are taking the taxpayers' money for doing nothing. They're the real TAKERS in this administration.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

If Miami/Dade stands for this, they are fools. The rest of the country will have to step up in the next Presidential election.



SQM said:


> Let's skip the name calling for a moment please!
> 
> Are we all aware that in Miami/Dade county - the polling places will not allow voters to use the public bathrooms. Usually the wait is 6 hours and the counties have a large elderly population. First and ludicrous step to voter restrictions again like the 19th Century. The Power Boys will see to it that an Obama is never again elected.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you Marilyn. I truly do not know how to respond to this 'person,' nor do I want to.



MarilynKnits said:


> She would have to lose her mind to throw anything but up in your direction. You sure are an angry old thingy, spewing the sort of venom you do. Or is an anonymous venue someplace where you can show your ugliest side. I have never met someone in person who is as combative, negative, and nasty as you. Maybe that is your goal? To set the Guinness World Record for vituperation? Does the idea that people like damemary, poor purl, SQM, and other decent people have friends and are friends set you to a frenzy. Will you eventually blow a gasket? Oh, you can't because you wouldn't lower yourself to have affordable health insurance.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> If Miami/Dade stands for this, they are fools. The rest of the country will have to step up in the next Presidential election.


I hope they do. But everyone seems to be so apathetic. The govt. of the county passed the laws. Our focus should be on the small elections, too.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> I hope they do. But everyone seems to be so apathetic. The govt. of the county passed the laws. Our focus should be on the small elections, too.


Yeah, maybe we should run for city clerk or something.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Yeah, maybe we should run for city clerk or something.


Ha Ha. City Clerk of Knitting Paradise, USA! Does the job require filing and typing?


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> She would have to lose her mind to throw anything but up in your direction. You sure are an angry old thingy, spewing the sort of venom you do. Or is an anonymous venue someplace where you can show your ugliest side. I have never met someone in person who is as combative, negative, and nasty as you. Maybe that is your goal? To set the Guinness World Record for vituperation? Does the idea that people like damemary, poor purl, SQM, and other decent people have friends and are friends set you to a frenzy. Will you eventually blow a gasket? Oh, you can't because you wouldn't lower yourself to have affordable health insurance.


I think you are overlooking the fact that she lives in Australia and is covered by Medicare. All she has to do is rock up to a doctor that bulk bills and she does not have to pay a cent for the visit. Or she could go to the nearest public hospital and sit in the waiting room until it is her turn to see the doctor. No charge. If she is admitted to the hospital there is no charge for any of the services, operations, xrays, etc. She will have to make some contribution to her dental work at the dental clinic though. If she is a pensioner her prescription drugs are at a greatly reduced priced, most costing under $10 a script. She can also be admitted to a psychiatric institution for free.

Unfortunately, her attitude is just typical of so many Australians who are too fond of bending the elbow and consuming too much of the amber liquid. Possibly fueled by some happy pills. We see them every Friday night in their usual hangout spots, such as Kings Cross in Sydney or Northbridge in Perth. I am not sure where they hang out in Melbourne, possible down near the wharf. If you want her during the week you could check out the Centrelink Offices where she lives or maybe even her nearest Job Service Provider.

Yes, we have a lunatic fringe here in Australia too, and this poster is a member of that organisation. On the other hand we do have some lovely people over here who do contribute to society. They post pictures of their work for charity, unfortunately this poster has not posted a single example of her work. What she doe post is the rantings of someone with a hangover.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Yes, I've read the details. There's no reason for gun-toting idiots trying to fight government agents. I repeat, they're wacko!


No, they are not wacko--they are Native American Indians who are again being harassed by the Obama Government!

Evidently you have not read enough about the situation.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Flattery will get you nowhere.


Aw shucks, I thought it would sweeten the day!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> She would have to lose her mind to throw anything but up in your direction. You sure are an angry old thingy, spewing the sort of venom you do. Or is an anonymous venue someplace where you can show your ugliest side. I have never met someone in person who is as combative, negative, and nasty as you. Maybe that is your goal? To set the Guinness World Record for vituperation? Does the idea that people like damemary, poor purl, SQM, and other decent people have friends and are friends set you to a frenzy. Will you eventually blow a gasket? Oh, you can't because you wouldn't lower yourself to have affordable health insurance.


Marilyn, Marilyn, I'll be much better after getting my old computer cleaned! Maybe you should clean yours!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Hi, Marilyn. You seem to have had a restful couple of days, because you're full of energy. Thank you for saying what needed to be said.


Hi purl, how is your day/night? Mine is great! Did you miss me?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> If Miami/Dade stands for this, they are fools. The rest of the country will have to step up in the next Presidential election.


Oh, Dame if that happens, you will have to wear a "depend" in order to vote!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> Let's skip the name calling for a moment please!
> 
> Are we all aware that in Miami/Dade county - the polling places will not allow voters to use the public bathrooms. Usually the wait is 6 hours and the counties have a large elderly population. First and ludicrous step to voter restrictions again like the 19th Century. The Power Boys will see to it that an Obama is never again elected.


Grab a depend when you get in line to vote!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We are a Constitutional Republic not a Democracy.
> 
> That is the type of government we have.


The two are not in opposition to each other. "Republic" refers to the form of government we have; "democracy" refers to the underlying philosophy. I know the party line now is to deny we're a democracy, but the last Republican president seemed to think we were a democracy and spent a lot of money and lives trying to spread democracy to a couple of other countries.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Not to mention the fact that the Tea Party, which started out as a "common man" group has been completely snowed by conservative repubs like the Canadian Ted Cruz and the Ayn Rand devotee Paul Ryan. If the average American believes that load of c--p that opposes the best interests of the average person, they deserve what they get. They're against everything earned In the 20th century----Social Security, Medicare, Medicaid, Civil Rights, equal pay, education, infrastructure, veteran's benefits---you name it, they're agin' it. I wish the apathetic Americans would wake up to what's going on in the US. We are barely a democracy any longer. The upper echelon has the money and the power. People need to wake up.


Wake up--OK


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> He has NO right to make his own laws. The only right he has is to enforce the laws passed by Congress. Most of what he is doing is totally illegal..


If Congress isn't bothering to pass laws but only to prevent forward movement, the president has the right - in fact, the duty - to use executive orders to see to it that laws are upheld. If it were "totally illegal," this Supreme Court would have found a way to stop him, just as they found a way to turn the right to vote into a money-talks system instead.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> Thanks Al. The insults were unpleasant both to write and read and I will not partake in useless name-calling. As for the shooting in Kansas City, thru-out Christian History, Jews have been egregiously harmed during Easter time. The first major pogrom started in the 1880's in Russia and began the great migration of Jews to the US and other countries outside of Eastern Europe. So Kansas City sadly is nothing new for us.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I think you are overlooking the fact that she lives in Australia and is covered by Medicare. All she has to do is rock up to a doctor that bulk bills and she does not have to pay a cent for the visit. Or she could go to the nearest public hospital and sit in the waiting room until it is her turn to see the doctor. No charge. If she is admitted to the hospital there is no charge for any of the services, operations, xrays, etc. She will have to make some contribution to her dental work at the dental clinic though. If she is a pensioner her prescription drugs are at a greatly reduced priced, most costing under $10 a script. She can also be admitted to a psychiatric institution for free.
> 
> Unfortunately, her attitude is just typical of so many Australians who are too fond of bending the elbow and consuming too much of the amber liquid. Possibly fueled by some happy pills. We see them every Friday night in their usual hangout spots, such as Kings Cross in Sydney or Northbridge in Perth. I am not sure where they hang out in Melbourne, possible down near the wharf. If you want her during the week you could check out the Centrelink Offices where she lives or maybe even her nearest Job Service Provider.
> 
> Yes, we have a lunatic fringe here in Australia too, and this poster is a member of that organisation. On the other hand we do have some lovely people over here who do contribute to society. They post pictures of their work for charity, unfortunately this poster has not posted a single example of her work. What she doe post is the rantings of someone with a hangover.


Hello, Eve. Good to see you back. If s/he can be admitted to a psychiatric institution free, I'd suggest s/he take advantage of it. The institution might have a civilizing influence on the Wombat, who will undoubtedly respond to good advice with it's usual snark.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi purl, how is your day/night? Mine is great! Did you miss me?


Not really. I've been too busy even to think about you. I'm glad you're having a great day/night.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway, your picture could use a bit of explanation. It looks as though three chia pets died and were buried in a flower pot. Not the kind of response one would expect to a message about hate-crime attacks.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

ute4kp said:


> Janeway, I'm trying to stay away from the political topics. IMHO, it's not right for you to claim abuse. You're dishing it out to other people here.
> Then you posted misinformation on the "Emotional abuse" topic. You also don't know what a hacker is. IMHO, you hijacked the other topic for your own vendetta.


Oh, you are not nice!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> SQM, I think the USA is the closest thing to a Representational Democracy the world has ever seen. (I'm sure someone will tell me if I'm wrong.) It's not perfect, but this is an imperfect world, and we have the opportunity to change the things that don't work. Don't throw the baby out with the bath water.


damemary
I am with you. If we stop being lazy and go vote every chance we have, we will improve our lives. Each vote is power not to be wasted.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> All I know is that you THOUGHT you were insulting me with those pictures and all you did was insult MIB.


Well, I forgive your ignorance, as don't remember mentioning MIB in our conversations. Where is she anyway as last I read a quote from her, your group was giving her a hard time. Poor woman!

When I insult MIB, she knows it but she is quiet because she knows I haven't said anything to nor about her in a while! Hi MIB!

Hi KPG, good day to you! Here is something for you to read!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Oh, you are not nice!


Janeway
nice picture of you.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> I am with you. If we stop being lazy and go vote every chance we have, we will improve our lives. Each vote is power not to be wasted.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> We are a Constitutional Republic not a Democracy.
> 
> That is the type of government we have.


joeysomma
you need to change your vision.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway
wonder why you live here, go where there is no government.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> nice picture of you.


Why thank you very much as I do enjoy wearing RED! You are very sweet tonight!

How about a funny to tickle your bones?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Janeway, your picture could use a bit of explanation. It looks as though three chia pets died and were buried in a flower pot. Not the kind of response one would expect to a message about hate-crime attacks.


Interesting and gleeful interpretation Purlee. I think it is an easter setting - with the three crosses representing the dead trinity and the open cave/grave suggesting the resurrection. Maybe Janey is upset that I mentioned Christian's attitude toward Jews during easter. I think I understand the pic but not exactly her intentions.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> wonder why you live here, go where there is no government.


This is a free country & remember "We" were here first! If anyone leaves it should be you!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Our Janey is an enigma tonight. But we all understand chocolate.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Janeway, your picture could use a bit of explanation. It looks as though three chia pets died and were buried in a flower pot. Not the kind of response one would expect to a message about hate-crime attacks.


Dear, dear, me, I must explain everything! Don't you remember the story?

It was not put on here to acknowledge the hate crime of those who were killed in KC--besides they were Christians!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Dear, dear, me, I must explain everything!
> 
> Can you see the 3 crosses? Well they should explain themselves! The grass is just for contrast color around a symbol of the cave where Jesus removed the rock! Don't you remember the story?
> 
> ...


Ah ha! SQM guessed the pic correctly! But the second did not download.

Ms. Jane - why are American Indians still supporting Christianity when it was the Christians that committed genocide against your people? Your indigenous religion seems so beautiful.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Interesting and gleeful interpretation Purlee. I think it is an easter setting - with the three crosses representing the dead trinity and the open cave/grave suggesting the resurrection. Maybe Janey is upset that I mentioned Christian's attitude toward Jews during easter. I think I understand the pic but not exactly her intentions.


I still like the chia pet interpretation.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> Ah ha! SQM guessed the pic correctly! But the second did not download.
> 
> Ms. Jane - why are American Indians still supporting Christianity when it was the Christians that committed genocide against your people? Your indigenous religion seems so beautiful.


Because my people were beaten & killed if they did not accept the Christian Religion. It was what my parents taught their children (me).


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Dear, dear, me, I must explain everything!
> 
> Can you see the 3 crosses? Well they should explain themselves! The grass is just for contrast color around a symbol of the cave where Jesus removed the rock! Don't you remember the story?
> 
> ...


I may or may not remember the story - after all, it's not *my* story - but there's no need to be condescending about it. And it's only accidental that the three killed in KC were Christians, since the shooter was looking for Jews to kill. It's just so sad that anyone has to die because of the deep prejudice of gun-toting lunatics.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I still like the chia pet interpretation.


yes I like it very much also, even tho it was totally wrong. but then that is what made it so charming.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I still like the chia pet interpretation.


No chia pet in picture let it rest!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Because my people were beaten & killed if they did not accept the Christian Religion. It was what my parents taught their children (me).


That sounds like a reason to drop the religion, not to hold onto it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> He has NO right to make his own laws. The only right he has is to enforce the laws passed by Congress. Most of what he is doing is totally illegal..


Executive orders are NOT illegal


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Because my people were beaten & killed if they did not accept the Christian Religion. It was what my parents taught their children (me).


But you have the chance as an adult to reject it now. I certainly would if I were threatened with a religion. But I do understand how deeply ingrained religions are with most people regardless of any other factor. Sad but all too human.

I did not realize that the screwball in KC killed non-jews. Horrible irony.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I may or may not remember the story - after all, it's not *my* story - but there's no need to be condescending about it. And it's only accidental that the three killed in KC were Christians, since the shooter was looking for Jews to kill. It's just so sad that anyone has to die because of the deep prejudice of gun-toting lunatics.


Yes, that person has been a "hater" of a lot of things according to the news! He is a nut case to want to kill anyone not of his religion or lack thereof!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> She would have to lose her mind to throw anything but up in your direction. You sure are an angry old thingy, spewing the sort of venom you do. Or is an anonymous venue someplace where you can show your ugliest side. I have never met someone in person who is as combative, negative, and nasty as you. Maybe that is your goal? To set the Guinness World Record for vituperation? Does the idea that people like damemary, poor purl, SQM, and other decent people have friends and are friends set you to a frenzy. Will you eventually blow a gasket? Oh, you can't because you wouldn't lower yourself to have affordable health insurance.


So why are you silent about Vocal Lisa and her venom? Are you frightened of her and how she'll respond to you? Pathetic.

You are all happy for a double standard to exist here, you're all silent about the rubbish that troll dishes out. Tell me why? I think you're all bloody frightened of her.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, that person has been a "hater" of a lot of things according to the news! He is a nut case to want to kill anyone not of his religion or lack thereof!


And yet he has the right to own a gun. Does that make sense to you?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hay Wombat, look at these idiots this way, when they are verbally abusing you they are leaving me alone!
> 
> Good morning to you!
> 
> Good morning KPG!


Oh Jane, don't flatter yourself. The only time anyone has any retorts for you is when you bring them on yourself.
You are most insignifant here. Your little rants and threats could get you booted. We are all keeping our fingers crossed it happens soon.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Hail Hail the Gang's all here!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> But you have the chance as an adult to reject it now. I certainly would if I were threatened with a religion. But I do understand how deeply ingrained religions are with most people regardless of any other factor. Sad but all too human.


True, as all Indians were made to give up their religion. My parents did not speak of it, but grandpa did so I learned some of our religion from him in secret. Did not learn as much as I wanted as he was also forced to dress English & speak English!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

ute4kp said:


> Janeway, I'm trying to stay away from the political topics. IMHO, it's not right for you to claim abuse. You're dishing it out to other people here.
> Then you posted misinformation on the "Emotional abuse" topic. You also don't know what a hacker is. IMHO, you hijacked the other topic for your own vendetta.


ute4, you got that right!!!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh Jane, don't flatter yourself. The only time anyone has any retorts for you is when you bring them on yourself.
> You are most insignifant here. Your little rants and threats could get you booted. We are all keeping our fingers crossed it happens soon.


And why are YOU silent about Vocal Lisa? Do you think what she's spewing is okay? Answer me, I really want to know.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janey - the above poster is one of your best posts. Can you research your original religion or is it totally lost?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> And why are YOU silent about Vocal Lisa? Do you think what she's spewing is okay? Answer me, I really want to know.


That is my business. I owe you no answers. 
I am wondering what YOU are doing here, though.
I think you are on the wrong site to find a woman to play spanky spanky with you.
Or is that your MO? Does the verbal abuse make up for the lack of physical abuse that you crave?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> That sounds like a reason to drop the religion, not to hold onto it.


I don't know anything else as Christianity is all I have ever known. Would you want to change your religion if it was all you have ever known or if you don't have a religion, would you accept one?

Most Native American Indians are not allowed to practice their native religion such as burying their dead high on stilts. They must bury them or use cremation. They are still ruled by the government.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> That is my business. I owe you no answers.
> I am wondering what YOU are doing here, though.
> I think you are on the wrong site to find a woman to play spanky spanky with you.
> Or is that your MO? Does the verbal abuse make up for the lack of physical abuse that you crave?


Bratty, Bratty, it is too late to be nasty so take a breather! Coffee maybe?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Bratty, Bratty, it is too late to be nasty so take a breather! Coffee maybe?


No thank you. I am not being nasty, just asking the man a question. And from now on please don't address me.
You have lied about my identity and started a dangerous game with people's privacy being compromised.
Sorry, Jane, but that's the way it is.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> Janey - the above poster is one of your best posts. Can you research your original religion or is it totally lost?


Yes, I have researched as the net is wonderful, but I was told my parents & grandpa that our religion must "never" be practiced.

My ancestors had many "Gods" & prayed to each for different thing such as the Fish God for providing fish & the fish was thanked for giving us food, etc., with many more Gods.

I was watching the TV show one night if "Life Below Zero" of some Native Alaskan Indians where she thanked the fish for giving her family food. I don't see anything wrong with doing that as after all the fish was one of God's creatures.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> No thank you. I am not being nasty, just asking the man a question. And from now on please don't address me.
> You have lied about my identity and started a dangerous game with people's privacy being compromised.
> Sorry, Jane, but that's the way it is.


Such a shame that you don't want to play anymore--I'll miss you!

I didn't lie about your identity as you are Bratty--VocalLisa is Cheeky! End of subject, that is just simple facts.

Take care of yourself.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> He has NO right to make his own laws. The only right he has is to enforce the laws passed by Congress. Most of what he is doing is totally illegal..


What should a president do when the do-nothing repubs are collecting our taxpayer money for doing nothing? Nada, niente. Executive orders are not illegal.

http://www.cnbc.com/id/101369574


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I love those kinds of religions. In many cultures, they have many gods. 

Now you are free to believe what makes you happy. Times have changed (maybe not in Nevada).


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Nighty, night. Chat later


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> No, they are not wacko--they are Native American Indians who are again being harassed by the Obama Government!
> 
> Evidently you have not read enough about the situation.


That rancher, Mr. Bundy, has been using federal land without paying any "rent" for over 20 years, while everyone else has been paying. He's "being harassed" because he owes money. Does that give him and his friends the right to have an armed showdown with federal agents? I don't care who they are, the use of weapons is totally wacko in this situation.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I don't know anything else as Christianity is all I have ever known. Would you want to change your religion if it was all you have ever known or if you don't have a religion, would you accept one?
> 
> Most Native American Indians are not allowed to practice their native religion such as burying their dead high on stilts. They must bury them or use cremation. They are still ruled by the government.


Your situation and mine are very different. Nobody is forced into my religion, but you stated that your ancestors were forced to become Christians. The important questions are: what do you need from religion, and does your religion provide it? If you're satisfied with your answers, nobody would expect you to change.

It's not easy to give up a belief you've had all your life, but if it makes you mad to think about, you need to re-examine. There are probably more things to be angry about than that your people had to change their burial customs. American Indians have gotten a raw deal ever since Columbus landed in this hemisphere.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

The media is making more of it than it deserves. If the limelight were not on Bundy, he would fade into the cow patties.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Such a shame that you don't want to play anymore--I'll miss you!
> 
> I didn't lie about your identity as you are Bratty--VocalLisa is Cheeky! End of subject, that is just simple facts.
> 
> Take care of yourself.


You have lied so many times about who I am, who Vocal lisa is, and who Cheeky is. You can't keep them straight anymore. And yes you have stated that I am VocalLisa recently.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> The media is making more of it than it deserves. If the limelight were not on Bundy, he would fade into the cow patties.


I would be afraid to eat any of Bundy's meat . I think those cows glow red at night. He is way too colse to where all the undergorund nukes and atomic bombs were tested.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janey, this is a nice little article for you to read about just WHO is preventing increases to veterans' pay.

http://www.politico.com/story/2014/02/veterans-benefits-senate-republicans-104060.html


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> The media is making more of it than it deserves. If the limelight were not on Bundy, he would fade into the cow patties.


You're probably right about media attention. Hannity should be reprimanded for fanning the fire.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I try to keep my focus on the Dwarves, as we call AZ lawmakers. They keep me busier than I want to be. I don't get a vote in Miami/Dade. They're on their own as far as I'm concerned. Equal Opportunity for Idiots everywhere.



SQM said:


> I hope they do. But everyone seems to be so apathetic. The govt. of the county passed the laws. Our focus should be on the small elections, too.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Then, assuming you're correct, how does HE get away with illegal actions? Answer, please.



joeysomma said:


> He has NO right to make his own laws. The only right he has is to enforce the laws passed by Congress. Most of what he is doing is totally illegal..


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Eve. That explains a lot. Drinking mixed with happy pills are common in USA too.



EveMCooke said:


> I think you are overlooking the fact that she lives in Australia and is covered by Medicare. All she has to do is rock up to a doctor that bulk bills and she does not have to pay a cent for the visit. Or she could go to the nearest public hospital and sit in the waiting room until it is her turn to see the doctor. No charge. If she is admitted to the hospital there is no charge for any of the services, operations, xrays, etc. She will have to make some contribution to her dental work at the dental clinic though. If she is a pensioner her prescription drugs are at a greatly reduced priced, most costing under $10 a script. She can also be admitted to a psychiatric institution for free.
> 
> Unfortunately, her attitude is just typical of so many Australians who are too fond of bending the elbow and consuming too much of the amber liquid. Possibly fueled by some happy pills. We see them every Friday night in their usual hangout spots, such as Kings Cross in Sydney or Northbridge in Perth. I am not sure where they hang out in Melbourne, possible down near the wharf. If you want her during the week you could check out the Centrelink Offices where she lives or maybe even her nearest Job Service Provider.
> 
> Yes, we have a lunatic fringe here in Australia too, and this poster is a member of that organisation. On the other hand we do have some lovely people over here who do contribute to society. They post pictures of their work for charity, unfortunately this poster has not posted a single example of her work. What she doe post is the rantings of someone with a hangover.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> The two are not in opposition to each other. "Republic" refers to the form of government we have; "democracy" refers to the underlying philosophy. I know the party line now is to deny we're a democracy, but the last Republican president seemed to think we were a democracy and spent a lot of money and lives trying to spread democracy to a couple of other countries.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> What should a president do when the do-nothing repubs are collecting our taxpayer money for doing nothing? Nada, niente. Executive orders are not illegal.
> 
> http://www.cnbc.com/id/101369574


They're only illegal if you wish there was a different president.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> If Congress isn't bothering to pass laws but only to prevent forward movement, the president has the right - in fact, the duty - to use executive orders to see to it that laws are upheld. If it were "totally illegal," this Supreme Court would have found a way to stop him, just as they found a way to turn the right to vote into a money-talks system instead.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Purl's up too late! What a night owl!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I still like the chia pet interpretation.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> That sounds like a reason to drop the religion, not to hold onto it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Executive orders are NOT illegal


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

From what I understand, wombat prefers to dominate. Doesn't sound like any of us Dem's.



BrattyPatty said:


> That is my business. I owe you no answers.
> I am wondering what YOU are doing here, though.
> I think you are on the wrong site to find a woman to play spanky spanky with you.
> Or is that your MO? Does the verbal abuse make up for the lack of physical abuse that you crave?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> You're probably right about media attention. Hannity should be reprimanded for fanning the fire.


Do you honestly expect Sean Hannity to take responsibility for what he's said? or to act like a responsible journalist?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> That rancher, Mr. Bundy, has been using federal land without paying any "rent" for over 20 years, while everyone else has been paying. He's "being harassed" because he owes money. Does that give him and his friends the right to have an armed showdown with federal agents? I don't care who they are, the use of weapons is totally wacko in this situation.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Purl's up too late! What a night owl!


Hoo?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Do you honestly expect Sean Hannity to take responsibility for what he's said? or to act like a responsible journalist?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Do you honestly expect Sean Hannity to take responsibility for what he's said? or to act like a responsible journalist?


None of them over at Fox are really journalists, are they?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> None of them over at Fox are really journalists, are they?


No, nor do they accept responsibility.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Here it is, 10:24, and I'm ready to retire. Six a.m. comes fast!
Latergators


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Here it is, 10:24, and I'm ready to retire. Six a.m. comes fast!
> Latergators


Good night. I'm out of here, too. Except it's 1:28.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think they train at Ringling Bros.



alcameron said:


> None of them over at Fox are really journalists, are they?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Night Al. Bazinga soon. Later.



alcameron said:


> Here it is, 10:24, and I'm ready to retire. Six a.m. comes fast!
> Latergators


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Night night owl. Hugs



Poor Purl said:


> Good night. I'm out of here, too. Except it's 1:28.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Wombatnomore said:


> And why are YOU silent about Vocal Lisa? Do you think what she's spewing is okay? Answer me, I really want to know.


What's I'm "spewing" is truths about you, and those truths aren't pretty, so I can understand why you're upset.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Janeway said:


> Because my people were beaten & killed if they did not accept the Christian Religion. It was what my parents taught their children (me).


Regardless on what's going on between us, I am truly sorry for how your people have been and are still being treated.

People often don't understand how the pain that was caused to groups like yours can impact people for many generations afterwards.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Janeway said:


> Well, I forgive your ignorance, as don't remember mentioning MIB in our conversations. !


You didn't have to, you insulted people who may live in little log cabins, like MIB expressed she might like.

Sort of like if I say people who are fans of Kate Mulgrew likely live like this:



It's insult by proxy.

But of course, you knew that.

Just like when you thought you were insulting my by saying a black smiley was my "self-portrait".

.... in the former you were being a bigoted classist, and in the latter you were being a bigoted racist.

But as most bigotry is "done" these days, you did it implicitly, instead of explicitly.

Still bigotry.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> you need to change your vision.


Besides, when people say this is a democracy, no one is ever claiming it's a PURE direct democracy. So whenever they pull that BS line, they're not playing honestly. Everyone knows in the US what is MEANT by the term "democracy".

It's a form of government in which power is exercised by the public at large, which IMO,_ is a form of democracy_, just indirectly. A representative democracy in the form of a constitutional republic.

Now, is OUR indirect, representative democracy truly reflecting the people's wishes? That's a SEPARATE question as to whether it's been successful.

But, the founding fathers certainly meant for us to be a representative democracy guided by the US Constitution.

And this is why the decisions to make corporations persons is a VERY serious affront to democracy.

It turns what was supposed to be a "one person- one vote" system from was meant to be a 'one human=one vote" itno a corporate "person"=BILLIONS of votes.

That pretty much changes us from a representative democracy into a fascist oligarchy. And the "monarchy" is not via "royalty" and instead via wealth --- but it's still a monarchy in that the wealth in power is in the hands of a few.

The founding fathers QUITE CLEARLY were against monarchies. What the SCOTUS has allowed the Koch brothers to do is literally a quite OBVIOUS betrayal to the founding father's desire to get away from the royal monarchy. They CERTAINLY didn't want to replace it with ANOTHER style of monarchy.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> From what I understand, wombat prefers to dominate. Doesn't sound like any of us Dem's.


And you stay silent about VL's venom too. Not surprised. Simple and all old sock.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Marilyn, Marilyn, I'll be much better after getting my old computer cleaned! Maybe you should clean yours!


Figured you had a few loose screws.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> No matter how many sexual advances you make, no, I have no interest in doing that to Mr. Limpy.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> You're probably right about media attention. Hannity should be reprimanded for fanning the fire.


Rachel Maddow spent almost the entire hour blabbing about that cattle idiot. All newscasters are sounding the same to me lately.


----------



## Weatherstone (May 18, 2012)

Gee!! How many millions were forced to sign up like us who had wonderful insurance and now have this really expensive and poor coverage. Next year more and more like me when the employer mandate kicks in.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Because he has people like you hoodwinked. You support him no matter what he does. You worship him like a god.
> 
> To many people that disagree with him have been audited by the IRS, invaded by ATF, ICE, and OSHA. Then there have been a few that have paid with their lives. (to many have died under questionable circumstances).
> 
> ...


Joey
Please bother to read the short article posted. You're letting your extreme hatred of President Obama cloud your thinking. You are an educated person and to make the statements you do is beneath you. Read some information that comes from more neutral news sources. If you stick to small, right-wing sources you're only getting opinion, not facts. You're cutting yourself off from facts and are believing the lies perpetrated by a certain group of people. Why are you subjecting yourself to such one-sided opinion? Have you ever questioned the stuff you're being fed? The only way to learn the truth about anything is to question the input.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Figured you had a few loose screws.


Here you are, the Marilyn I know and love.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Here you are, the Marilyn I know and love.


PP, you function with very little sleep!!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Besides, when people say this is a democracy, no one is ever claiming it's a PURE direct democracy. So whenever they pull that BS line, they're not playing honestly. Everyone knows in the US what is MEANT by the term "democracy".
> 
> It's a form of government in which power is exercised by the public at large, which IMO,_ is a form of democracy_, just indirectly. A representative democracy in the form of a constitutional republic.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Me thinks a little knowledge is a dangerous thing.


I agree. And your knowledge is a little thing. (BTW, the original quote is "A little *learning* is a dangerous thing.)


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Because he has people like you hoodwinked. You support him no matter what he does. You worship him like a god.
> 
> To many people that disagree with him have been audited by the IRS, invaded by ATF, ICE, and OSHA. Then there have been a few that have paid with their lives. (to many have died under questionable circumstances).
> 
> ...


Hypothetically, is there anything you can conceive of that would prove you wrong? Anything Obama could do to show you're mistaken?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Hypothetically, is there anything you can conceive of that would prove you wrong? Anything Obama could do to show you're mistaken?


Probably not, but I tried.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> PP, you function with very little sleep!!


I think Thomas Edison claimed to have slept only 2 or 3 hours a night. Maybe I'll invent something wonderful. Seriously, we said goodnight at the same time, and you got here before me this morning. Empress Alcameron V, I think you're just afraid of the competition.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I think Thomas Edison claimed to have slept only 2 or 3 hours a night. Maybe I'll invent something wonderful. Seriously, we said goodnight at the same time, and you got here before me this morning. Empress Alcameron V, I think you're just afraid of the competition.


Yeah, I overslept!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Yeah, I overslept!


Excuses, excuses. :hunf:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Besides, when people say this is a democracy, no one is ever claiming it's a PURE direct democracy. So whenever they pull that BS line, they're not playing honestly. Everyone knows in the US what is MEANT by the term "democracy".
> 
> It's a form of government in which power is exercised by the public at large, which IMO,_ is a form of democracy_, just indirectly. A representative democracy in the form of a constitutional republic.
> 
> ...


The founders also did not trust corporations and limited their existence. A corporate charter was only temporary, and a corporation could be dissolved for any infraction. This distrust was a factor in anti-trust legislation, which - if it still exists - is ignored these days. The politically active majority on SCOTUS is rewriting the Constitution in ways the founding fathers never intended, or even imagined.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Weatherstone said:


> Gee!! How many millions were forced to sign up like us who had wonderful insurance and now have this really expensive and poor coverage. Next year more and more like me when the employer mandate kicks in.


I'm sorry this has happened to you, Weatherstone. I'm sure it's no comfort to hear that some people will necessarily fall through the tracks.

What kind of insurance did you have that you had to give up? Did the company explain why it was stopped? So far, the stories Fox News has told about people losing insurance have turned out to be false, but I have no doubt there have been people hurt. I'd like to hear a true story on the subject.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Probably not, but I tried.


Trying is good. I can think of things Obama might do that would turn me off completely, like totally refuse to close Guantanamo or declare unilateral was on North Korea or China. So far he's done neither.

The question I posed Joeysomma would - if truthfully answered - determine whether her opinions are based on logic or on blind faith, and I think in her case it would be the latter.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Please provide specifics so we can help you. Hope you were not mislead.



Weatherstone said:


> Gee!! How many millions were forced to sign up like us who had wonderful insurance and now have this really expensive and poor coverage. Next year more and more like me when the employer mandate kicks in.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey guys, I was there too and have checked in several times since then. Waaaaa.



alcameron said:


> Yeah, I overslept!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Hey guys, I was there too and have checked in several times since then. Waaaaa.


Apparently you plan to outdo Edison.


----------



## annamatilda (Aug 10, 2012)

Brain Patient's Obamacare Nightmare: No Meds, No Doctors

Thursday, 17 Apr 2014 08:36 AM

By Drew MacKenzie

Brain disorder victim Margaret Figueroa is in the middle of an Obamacare nightmare  she cant find a doctor to treat her condition and she cant get the medication she needs to fight it.

"Im frustrated with the system. I feel like I paid but Im not getting what I paid for," said Figueroa, who has had four brain surgeries, according to the New York Post. "Its scary because this is America. I didnt expect to go through this."

Her troubles began when she enrolled in an EmblemHealth insurance plan as she was required to do under President Barack Obamas Affordable Care Act.

But when went to order her medications, she learned that her name was not connected to the healthcare insurers. Then she discovered that her doctors were not listed on her plan.

"They just dont have enough doctors," said Figueroa, 49, of New York's Staten Island. "Two of them are full to capacity, and the others arent even in my radius. There at some who dont even speak English.

"Now I have to find a whole new set of doctors. The doctors I had were familiar with my condition. Ive had my neurologist for years. You want to stay with someone whos been in your brain and knows whats going on."

Figueroa, who suffers from the rare neurological diseases called Arnold Chiari Malformation and Syringomyelia, said only six doctors in the New York borough accept her new health plan, and she has yet to be able to get an appointment with one, according to the Staten Island Advocate.

"Ive been sick, Ive had chills, a lot of vomiting," said Figueroa, who must take five different medications a day, including morphine. "The pain is unbearable. Ive had insomnia. I lost 23 pounds. Whos going to write the scripts if I dont have a primary-care doctor?"

Figueroa, who had been suffering withdrawal symptoms because she could not get her drugs, eventually turned to Republican Rep. Michael Grimm, who represents Staten Island, to help solve her crisis.

"This is now becoming very common," said Grimm, who voted against Obamacare. "This isnt like someone who needs an aspirin here, this is her life."

Read Latest Breaking News from Newsmax.com http://www.newsmax.com/Newsfront/Obamacare-healthcare-brain-Staten-Island/2014/04/17/id/566132#ixzz2zAcnrMnW


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

joeysomma said:


> Me thinks a little knowledge is a dangerous thing.


I agree. Time for you to get an education.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

double post


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

joeysomma said:


> Because he has people like you hoodwinked. You support him no matter what he does. You worship him like a god.


Oh, so now we have the power to keep him from being prosecuted from crimes??

Yeah, that was an intelligent, realistic answer.

Me thinks being completely ignorant is a dangerous thing.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

SQM said:


> Rachel Maddow spent almost the entire hour blabbing about that cattle idiot. All newscasters are sounding the same to me lately.


Well, unlike Hannity she was providing an historic context for what is going on here.

Because of the history of who the Bundy guy is, Hannity KNOWS he was inciting violence when he started up with all this.

I think it's important learn the CONTEXT of what's going on here. What you saw as her blabbing, I saw as her presenting the FULL story that no one else was bothering to do.

Bundy is representative of a group that WANTS to start a violent civil war with the government. This is not just some simple, ignorant rancher. He's part of a group that TRYING to create a sort of Armageddon situation with the gummint.

WAY beyond your average RW nuts, they really are terrorists, IMO. They are of the ilk of Timothy McVeigh.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Double post.

Sorry... I don't know what's going on... if that glitch in the board software is acting up again or what.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

annamatilda said:


> Brain Patient's Obamacare Nightmare: No Meds, No Doctors


This is from NewsMax.

If the REAL media is able to get hold of the actual details, we'll see if this horror story holds up.

So far neither FoxNews or the billions of Koch Brothers could come up with even ONE story that held up to scrutiny.

First of all, the reason she's having trouble getting the pain medication has nothing to do with Obamacare, it has to do with restrictions the state put on prescribing physicians in 2013 that make it very difficult for these doctors to prescribe the medications.

The mere fact that they're pretending she doesn't even have access to a primary care physician is a red flag as there isn't one Obamacare choice that doesn't give ample access to primary care physicians.

It's also strange that she didn't "know" her neurologist and medication wasn't on the plan until AFTER she had the plan.

That means she didn't even bother to check if he/it was and just picked that plan without researching it? (and yes, she had a choice of plans to choose from)


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Weatherstone said:


> Gee!! How many millions were forced to sign up like us who had wonderful insurance and now have this really expensive and poor coverage. Next year more and more like me when the employer mandate kicks in.


Zero

ALL of these horror stories have turned out to be untrue.

NONE of the insurance that has been discontinued was "wonderful" insurance, they were policies that were unethical and often did not pay out as promised. Those plans did things that are now simply ILLEGAL to continue to do to people now. They were SCAM plans.

What was happening is that people THOUGHT the were covered for things, and then when some expensive illness or accident happened, the insurance co wouldn't pay out as it seemed like they'd promised.

This has lead to MILLIONS of people being under-insured and having exorbitant medical bills that forced people into bankruptcy... which means, we the tax payer, were paying for the damage caused by these SCAM insurance plans.

I can pretty much guarantee you when this NEWEST 'horror story" is investigated, this will be another lie.

If ALL of FaxNews and the Billions of the Koch brothers couldn't even come up with ONE legit horror story... I hardly think NewsMax has found what they couldn't.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> This is from NewsMax.
> 
> If the REAL media is able to get hold of the actual details, we'll see if this horror story holds up.
> 
> ...


And it was a private insurance company she was dealing with - it probably had nothing to do with Obamacare.

In addition to Newsmax, the only sources Google cites for this story are the New York Post (Rupert Murdoch-owned), the Washington Times (founded as a counter to the "liberal" Washington Post), and a local source called SILive (about which I know nothing); Staten Island is the most conservative borough in NY City, and the congressman who gave them this story, Michael Grimm, is being investigated for taking donations from illegal donors. He's also the congressman who threatened to throw a reporter off a balcony.

Not a single independent national news source carried this story, making it more than likely to be fiction.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> And it was a private insurance company she was dealing with - it probably had nothing to do with Obamacare.
> 
> In addition to Newsmax, the only sources Google cites for this story are the New York Post (Rupert Murdoch-owned), the Washington Times (founded as a counter to the "liberal" Washington Post), and a local source called SILive (about which I know nothing); Staten Island is the most conservative borough in NY City, and the congressman who gave them this story, Michael Grimm, is being investigated for taking donations from illegal donors. He's also the congressman who threatened to throw a reporter off a balcony.
> 
> Not a single independent national news source carried this story, making it more than likely to be fiction.


Ohhh... that's right. I forgot about the balcony incident.

Yes, the guy's a nut job.

Thank you.

Yes, just the mere fact that there are pertinent facts omitted from the piece speaks volumes as to it's professionalism and veracity.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> The founders also did not trust corporations and limited their existence. A corporate charter was only temporary, and a corporation could be dissolved for any infraction. This distrust was a factor in anti-trust legislation, which - if it still exists - is ignored these days. The politically active majority on SCOTUS is rewriting the Constitution in ways the founding fathers never intended, or even imagined.


EXCELLENT point.

It's just ironic that these people who claim to be so concerned about "freedom" have absolutely NO CONCERN about the REAL enemy of freedom and that is a plutocracy.

They don't seem to understand that gummint is only the enemy if it's run by plutocrats.

But if it's truly run in a democratic fashion, the gummint can be a force for good.

And yes, for SURE, monied interests are so powerful, that many Democratic politicians are bought off by the plutocrats as well.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> Trying is good. I can think of things Obama might do that would turn me off completely, like totally refuse to close Guantanamo or declare unilateral was on North Korea or China. So far he's done neither.
> 
> The question I posed Joeysomma would - if truthfully answered - determine whether her opinions are based on logic or on blind faith, and I think in her case it would be the latter.


Absolutely. My issues with Obama is that it's taken him too long to understand that the GOP never had any intention on working WITH him to govern the nation. They're ONLY goal was to obstruct and sabotage.

Even to the point that Obama would ADOPT one of THEIR ideas/plans.... and then suddenly the very GOP's who created the bill... ended up voting against THEIR OWN BILL, just to stick it to Obama.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

It also says that the health insurance company "the company's internal paperwork apparently wasn't filed. "

That DOES have to do with the PRIVATE insurance issues, not Obamacare.

And this right here is just a lie:



> And Ms. Figueroa can't find a doctor who participates in her new plan to write new prescriptions, give her referrals for pain management care, or treat her for her illnesses.


She could go to any doctor in the plan that would prescribe the medications for her until she was able to find the specialists she needed.

And on ALL of those plans, you can discover which doctors take which plans before you sign up for them.

It sounds to me like she didn't bother to investigate which plans DID have her doctors on them.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> Well, unlike Hannity she was providing an historic context for what is going on here.
> 
> Because of the history of who the Bundy guy is, Hannity KNOWS he was inciting violence when he started up with all this.
> 
> ...


The last name "Bundy" has never been a good one.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

SQM said:


> The last name "Bundy" has never been a good one.


LOL.... that's true!! That should've been a red flag from the beginning.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I guess you are wrong on this one, and I never said it was a quote. Definitely shows you are not worth my time.
> 
> A little knowledge is a dangerous thing. So is a lot.
> 
> ...


I think she is referring to an earlier quote by Alexander Pope, in his "Essay on Criticism" (1709):

A little learning is a dangerous thing;
drink deep, or taste not the Pierian spring:
there shallow draughts intoxicate the brain,
and drinking largely sobers us again.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

joeysomma said:


> I guess you are wrong on this one, and I never said it was a quote. Definitely shows you are not worth my time.
> 
> A little knowledge is a dangerous thing. So is a lot.
> 
> ...


The ORIGINAL quote is by Alexander Pope... "_A little learning is a dangerous thing_".

And no you didn't say it was a quote. Of course, a more knowledgeable and learned person WOULD'VE accredited the quote.

Either way, it's quite obvious, joeysmomma, that you are among the top 10 "least learned" or "least knowledgeable" on this board.

That's why you're considered one of the members of the WLB league.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

>>>whispering...but don't they support kpg, wombat etc no matter how gross? Am I missing their perceived difference?>>>



VocalLisa said:


> Oh, so now we have the power to keep him from being prosecuted from crimes??
> 
> Yeah, that was an intelligent, realistic answer.
> 
> Me thinks being completely ignorant is a dangerous thing.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

sumpleby said:


> I think she is referring to an earlier quote by Alexander Pope, in his "Essay on Criticism" (1709):
> 
> A little learning is a dangerous thing;
> drink deep, or taste not the Pierian spring:
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Very well done.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I guess you are wrong on this one, and I never said it was a quote. Definitely shows you are not worth my time.
> 
> A little knowledge is a dangerous thing. So is a lot.
> 
> ...


Alexander Pope: "A little learning is a dangerous thing; Drink deep, or taste not the Pierian spring." He preceded Einstein by about 200+ years.

What was the point about not being worth your time? Surely it wasn't meant as an insult. I've been told so often that you people are never nasty or abusive.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> I think she is referring to an earlier quote by Alexander Pope, in his "Essay on Criticism" (1709):
> 
> A little learning is a dangerous thing;
> drink deep, or taste not the Pierian spring:
> ...


Thank you, Sumpleby. It's always nice to see literature recognized here.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Alexander Pope: "A little learning is a dangerous thing; Drink deep, or taste not the Pierian spring." He preceded Einstein by about 200+ years.
> 
> What was the point about not being worth your time? Surely it wasn't meant as an insult. I've been told so often that you people are never nasty or abusive.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Poor Purl, Empress of Sarcasm


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Absolutely. My issues with Obama is that it's taken him too long to understand that the GOP never had any intention on working WITH him to govern the nation. They're ONLY goal was to obstruct and sabotage.
> 
> Even to the point that Obama would ADOPT one of THEIR ideas/plans.... and then suddenly the very GOP's who created the bill... ended up voting against THEIR OWN BILL, just to stick it to Obama.


They even warned him a few times that they were simply working to make him a one-term president, and he still thought he could make nice to them. A big failing of his: he didn't take into account their hypocrisy.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> The ORIGINAL quote is by Alexander Pope... "_A little learning is a dangerous thing_".
> 
> And no you didn't say it was a quote. Of course, a more knowledgeable and learned person WOULD'VE accredited the quote.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Lisa. I wonder how many of Joey's friends would have recognized it. But in any case she was quoting someone and didn't give credit. (For some reason, this made me think of the sign that hung in a lot of mom-and-pop stores: In God we trust. All others pay cash.)


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Poor Purl, Empress of Sarcasm


Moi? Sarcasm?


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> Alexander Pope: "A little learning is a dangerous thing; Drink deep, or taste not the Pierian spring." He preceded Einstein by about 200+ years.
> 
> What was the point about not being worth your time? Surely it wasn't meant as an insult. I've been told so often that you people are never nasty or abusive.


It's not worth her time, because knowledge beyond anything rudimentary is too confusing for her.

I can't _BELIEVE_ she didn't know about the "A little LEARNING is a dangerous thing" and that Einstein's quote was just a riff on that.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> It's not worth her time, because knowledge beyond anything rudimentary is too confusing for her.
> 
> I can't _BELIEVE_ she didn't know about the "A little LEARNING is a dangerous thing" and that Einstein's quote was just a riff on that.


I don't know whether that's fair. She was a math major, I think, and they don't tend to study 17th century poetry, any more than lit. majors tend to study differential equations.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> They even warned him a few times that they were simply working to make him a one-term president, and he still thought he could make nice to them. A big failing of his: he didn't take into account their hypocrisy.


What could Obama have done differently?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> What could Obama have done differently?


He could have not given in on the public option, for one thing, since it got him nothing. There were so many things he did trying to be chummy with the GOP that turned out to be mistakes. The "sequester" would be another example.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I don't know whether that's fair. She was a math major, I think, and they don't tend to study 17th century poetry, any more than lit. majors tend to study differential equations.


Our Point this evening goes to Precious Purl because I sense that she has studied both 17 Century poetry and differential equations and because she can write the term 'differential equations'. Ms. PP will be awarded an additional rare point if she can explain, in the most simplest terms, what is a differential equation? (We are different but we are equal like the 3rd Wave Feminists would say??)


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> He could have not given in on the public option, for one thing, since it got him nothing. There were so many things he did trying to be chummy with the GOP that turned out to be mistakes. The "sequester" would be another example.


Do you really think that Obama is not having his strings pulled by some Greater Power like the big corporations and military who are really determining policy? He had no choice. He's told what to do. View him as the Top Admin - he is answering to a lot of people who paved his way to the WH.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Our Point this evening goes to Precious Purl because I sense that she has studied both 17 Century poetry and differential equations and because she can write the term 'differential equations'. Ms. PP will be awarded an additional rare point if she can explain, in the most simplest terms, what is a differential equation? (We are different but we are equal like the 3rd Wave Feminists would say??)


You won't have to award that rare additional point, because to explain what a differential equation is, I'd need to give you a session on differential calculus. I don't think anyone wants that.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Do you really think that Obama is not having his strings pulled by some Greater Power like the big corporations and military who are really determining policy? He had no choice. He's told what to do. View him as the Top Admin - he is answering to a lot of people who paved his way to the WH.


You may be right. I hate to think of it, but that may be exactly what's happening.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> You won't have to award that rare additional point, because to explain what a differential equation is, I'd need to give you a session on differential calculus. I don't think anyone wants that.


Depends! (Isn't that one of our favorite words here?)

If it is as dull as reading some posted patterns than 'no'. But if it is more interesting than hearing quotes from Fox News - then 'YES'!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

SQM said:


> Do you really think that Obama is not having his strings pulled by some Greater Power like the big corporations and military who are really determining policy? He had no choice. He's told what to do. View him as the Top Admin - he is answering to a lot of people who paved his way to the WH.


Well put...he probably has been bought just like everyone else has. People with money give to both parties to further their cause. Hedging their bets.. It had been said that money talks.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> You won't have to award that rare additional point, because to explain what a differential equation is, I'd need to give you a session on differential calculus. I don't think anyone wants that.


OK, I'll jump in. Differential equations are a way of looking at the slope of a curve, or things that can be thought of as related that way, such as, for example, speed and acceleration. Big words for looking at the rate of change, or the rate of change of change.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Depends! (Isn't that one of our favorite words here?)
> 
> If it is as dull as reading some posted patterns than 'no'. But if it is more interesting than hearing quotes from Fox News - then 'YES'!


These are the standards of dullness? Moving up from dullest to least dull we have posted patterns --- quotes from Fox News --- differential calculus --- hairballs. Anything more interesting than hairballs?

And we even have a sponsor: Depends.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Camacho said:


> OK, I'll jump in. Differential equations are a way of looking at the slope of a curve, or things that can be thought of as related that way, such as, for example, speed and acceleration. Big words for looking at the rate of change, or the rate of change of change.


I think you get the rare additional point, Camacho.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

gjz said:


> Well put...he probably has been bought just like everyone else has. People with money give to both parties to further their cause. Hedging their bets.. It had been said that money talks.


And the ones who said that are our Gang of Five Supreme Court justices.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I think you get the rare additional point, Camacho.


Indeed you do Camacho! While the words were easy, the concept was still unimaginable, but we all feel so much better having read your explanation of differential equations. Thank you Mr./Ms. Camacho for partaking in our game tonight.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

First name Ted or Al?



SQM said:


> The last name "Bundy" has never been a good one.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> First name Ted or Al?


McGeorge?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And they took advantage of his preference for consensus. I cannot fault a hopeful, civil man.



Poor Purl said:


> They even warned him a few times that they were simply working to make him a one-term president, and he still thought he could make nice to them. A big failing of his: he didn't take into account their hypocrisy.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oui, tu.



Poor Purl said:


> Moi? Sarcasm?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> They even warned him a few times that they were simply working to make him a one-term president, and he still thought he could make nice to them. A big failing of his: he didn't take into account their hypocrisy.


Poor Purl
Decent people NEVER give up trying being decent and nasty ones just get nastier with time. President Obama and the
GOP underline it oh so clearly.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

He could have moved against the GOP more quickly and forcefully....but it's like asking a bird not to fly.



SQM said:


> What could Obama have done differently?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> He could have not given in on the public option, for one thing, since it got him nothing. There were so many things he did trying to be chummy with the GOP that turned out to be mistakes. The "sequester" would be another example.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Because he has people like you hoodwinked. You support him no matter what he does. You worship him like a god.
> 
> To many people that disagree with him have been audited by the IRS, invaded by ATF, ICE, and OSHA. Then there have been a few that have paid with their lives. (to many have died under questionable circumstances).
> 
> ...


Who has died under mysterious circumstances?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I may be a fool, but I don't believe that. Personally, I feel that from the very beginning Barack Obama felt he had a duty as President to leave a good legacy when he left the Presidency, however that might be.



SQM said:


> Do you really think that Obama is not having his strings pulled by some Greater Power like the big corporations and military who are really determining policy? He had no choice. He's told what to do. View him as the Top Admin - he is answering to a lot of people who paved his way to the WH.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think President Obama was prepared to play the money game to get elected, and I also think he's smart enough to do it without selling his soul to the devil to do it. IMHO



Poor Purl said:


> You may be right. I hate to think of it, but that may be exactly what's happening.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

IMHO That doesn't mean all politicians answer in the same way.



gjz said:


> Well put...he probably has been bought just like everyone else has. People with money give to both parties to further their cause. Hedging their bets.. It had been said that money talks.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I think President Obama was prepared to play the money game to get elected, and I also think he's smart enough to do it without selling his soul to the devil to do it. IMHO


If you read Joeysomma's last message, he _is_ the devil, or so it would seem.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And joey's a nitwit. I don't believe a word she says....and I know the feeling is mutual. Doesn't change thinking of either of us.



Poor Purl said:


> If you read Joeysomma's last message, he _is_ the devil, or so it would seem.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> Decent people NEVER give up trying being decent and nasty ones just get nastier with time. President Obama and the
> GOP underline it oh so clearly.


This is certainly true, Huck. It's funny how we think of him as "decent" (without worshipping him...please) and the right thinks of him as a cross between a Las Vegas hypnotist and the anti-Christ.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Who has died under mysterious circumstances?


Come on, Patty, you know. (Benghazi Benghazi Benghazi)


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> And joey's a nitwit. I don't believe a word she says....and I know the feeling is mutual. Doesn't change thinking of either of us.


Well, Empress Dame, she seems to know a lot about tax returns and high school math. But where Obama is concerned, it's as though she loses touch with reality. She _still_ won't accept his birth certificate, though it's been shown often enough that it should be a dead issue by now.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Well, Empress Dame, she seems to know a lot about tax returns and high school math. But where Obama is concerned, it's as though she loses touch with reality. She _still_ won't accept his birth certificate, though it's been shown often enough that it should be a dead issue by now.


Joe is a birther? She is preposterous. What lengths these bigots go to! I did not know we had tea party types here. Why even bother responding to their posts? They are pre-logical thinkers.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

damemary said:


> And joey's a nitwit. I don't believe a word she says....and I know the feeling is mutual. Doesn't change thinking of either of us.


Very ugly to call someone a name just because you disagree with her. Shows your real character.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think I know how history will record these years.



Poor Purl said:


> This is certainly true, Huck. It's funny how we think of him as "decent" (without worshipping him...please) and the right thinks of him as a cross between a Las Vegas hypnotist and the anti-Christ.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bazinga Bengoozi.



Poor Purl said:


> Come on, Patty, you know. (Benghazi Benghazi Benghazi)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That's my thinking too.



SQM said:


> Joe is a birther? She is preposterous. What lengths these bigots go to! I did not know we had tea party types here. Why even bother responding to their posts? They are pre-logical thinkers.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Happy Easter to all my "peeps"! Hope you have a lovely weekend!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Very ugly to call someone a name just because you disagree with her. Shows your real character.


Then it shows the character of the infamous KPG as well. CB, let me see you chastise some from your side, as well. I tried to be kind. It didn't work. If you're kind you're weak. If you're assertive you're the devil and/or an elitist.
The left-leaning souls have been called every name under the sun on all threads here and your Rav forum. You have to admit it.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

87 pages and still going strong?
IMHO, we should have the system my sister enjoys in France.
They pay the abominable income tax, too. 
They get something for the people for all their paying.
Why don't the American get more than war, taxes, and loopholes for the rich and the corporations? is my question!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Joe is a birther? She is preposterous. What lengths these bigots go to! I did not know we had tea party types here. Why even bother responding to their posts? They are pre-logical thinkers.


I like "pre-logical." Gerslay is also a tea-party type. I'm pretty sure there are others.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> 87 pages and still going strong?
> IMHO, we should have the system my sister enjoys in France.
> They pay the abominable income tax, too.
> They get something for the people for all their paying.
> Why don't the American get more than war, taxes, and loopholes for the rich and the corporations? is my question!


It's a very good question. I wish there were an equally good answer.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

A new front in the War on Women, from http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/18/opinion/egan-deadbeat-on-the-range.html?ref=todayspaper

"One of the ranchers <Cliven Bundy's> supporters, Richard Mack, a Tea Party leader who is in the National Rifle Associations Hall of Fame, said he planned to use women as human shields in a violent showdown with law enforcement.

We were actually strategizing to put all the women up front, Mack said in a radio interview. If they were going to start shooting, its going to be women that are going to be televised all across the world getting shot.

Thats who Fox and friends are playing with these days  militia extremists who would sacrifice their wives to make some larger point about a runaway federal government. And whats more, the Fox host Sean Hannity has all but encouraged a violent confrontation."

That's what the right thinks women are good for: having babies and getting shot.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

I heard Kathy Kelly from Voices for Creative Nonviolence
(vcnv.org) on the radio yesterday and went to the website and thought it was impressive and wanted to share it. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I believe in smaller Government, I believe in a balanced budget/or aleast a workable budget, I believe in reducing our debt, I would like to see more rights given to States instead of the Federal government's involvement. The states can do a much better job governing their population.I believe in the Constitution and The Bill of Rights.That's just small outline of what I believe. I'm a Tea-Party Member, I was raised Conservatively due to middle to low income, I carried my conservative values with me into adulthood. I live conservatively and I vote conservatively, I vote the way I live. I study candidates the best I can R,D and indepndents, and do what I think is best for my community,state and country when filling in my ballot. I am also thankful for the right to vote. I love my country and her citizens. So yes there are Constitutional Conservative Tea Party member among the members of KP.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> We were actually strategizing to put all the women up front, Mack said in a radio interview. If they were going to start shooting, its going to be women that are going to be televised all across the world getting shot.
> 
> That's what the right thinks women are good for: having babies and getting shot.


Apologies for replying to myself.


----------



## Jasmati (Apr 14, 2014)

ooops...


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> I don't know whether that's fair. She was a math major, I think, and they don't tend to study 17th century poetry, any more than lit. majors tend to study differential equations.


I suppose.... but it's a pretty famous quote. I'm not a 17th century poetry major either.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> He could have not given in on the public option, for one thing, since it got him nothing. There were so many things he did trying to be chummy with the GOP that turned out to be mistakes. The "sequester" would be another example.


I agree with this. With the ACA, he basically "gave in" before the fight began. He should've began the bargaining process with single payer ... that way everyone would've understood that the final version be it with the public option or even what we've got with the ACA now, would be seen as the deep compromise it really was.

ACA, ultimately, is not what Democrats wanted either. But, they understood the need to compromise and that getting 7 million people covered instead of UNIVERSALLY covered, was better than nothing.

But especially with the public option. Whatever people are falling through the loophole with the ACA, it's explicitly because the GOP refused to go along with a public option.

And that's the frustration with these supposed, relatively non-existent, horror stories --- IF there ARE any, we know WHY that would be the case... and that's the lack of the public option.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

SQM said:


> Do you really think that Obama is not having his strings pulled by some Greater Power like the big corporations and military who are really determining policy? He had no choice. He's told what to do. View him as the Top Admin - he is answering to a lot of people who paved his way to the WH.


I think Obama is definitely fighting against those forces better than most.

Thats why the RW has such hissy fits about him. If he really was completely having his strings pulled, the RW would be perfectly happy with him.

This is not to say, that of course, in order to survive, there's certainly a lot of compromising he's had to do. He's had to pick his fights.

But given the forces he's run up against, at least he's made SOME headway.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> McGeorge?


Ooooh, good one. Mr. Escalating ourselves into Vietnam. And although he did work in the Kennedy/Johnson administrations it should be known that he was raised Republican in a Republican family who's father helped implement the Marshal plan. He was also a Yale "Skull and Bones" member.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

BrattyPatty said:


> Who has died under mysterious circumstances?


Watch out... we're getting into RW conspiracy theories here, i.e. the "Clinton Body Count".

Goes to show, Joeysmomma goes beyond staunch RW ideology, and straight into CRAZYTOWN!


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

damemary said:


> And joey's a nitwit. I don't believe a word she says....and I know the feeling is mutual. Doesn't change thinking of either of us.


Nitwit is giving JM MUCH too much intellectual credit.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

SQM said:


> Joe is a birther? She is preposterous. What lengths these bigots go to! I did not know we had tea party types here. Why even bother responding to their posts? They are pre-logical thinkers.


And you hit the nail on the head when you attribute the birther beliefs to bigotry.

It really comes down to that it just goes way beyond their thinking that a black person could have the smarts to be legitimately elected. And they presume EVERYONE at least secretly thinks like they do, so he couldn't have possibly gotten all those votes.

There MUST be some sort of conspiracy there, because in THEIR minds, all black people are too stupid and incompetent to get to where they are through their wits and hard work alone.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Very ugly to call someone a name just because you disagree with her. Shows your real character.


However you want to characterize her ... doesn't mean she was inaccurate when she did so.

I'm sorry, I don't think it's wise or honest or of "good character" to pretend someone's not a nitwit.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And my I add my wishes for a lovely holiday for one and all?



GWPlver said:


> Happy Easter to all my "peeps"! Hope you have a lovely weekend!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> A new front in the War on Women, from http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/18/opinion/egan-deadbeat-on-the-range.html?ref=todayspaper
> 
> "One of the ranchers <Cliven Bundy's> supporters, Richard Mack, a Tea Party leader who is in the National Rifle Associations Hall of Fame, said he planned to use women as human shields in a violent showdown with law enforcement.
> 
> ...


I guess there are some women who think the same way.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Dsynr said:


> 87 pages and still going strong?
> IMHO, we should have the system my sister enjoys in France.
> They pay the abominable income tax, too.
> They get something for the people for all their paying.
> Why don't the American get more than war, taxes, and loopholes for the rich and the corporations? is my question!


It's true.

The RW doesn't necessarily believe in smaller government. They believe that the government shouldn't be helping the average citizen, but SHOULD be paying out billions, if not trillions to corporations.

Democrats believe that tax monies should go to investing in the struggling and middle class.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> However you want to characterize her ... doesn't mean she was inaccurate when she did so.
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't think it's wise or honest or of "good character" to pretend someone's not a nitwit.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I believe in smaller Government, I believe in a balanced budget/or aleast a workable budget, I believe in reducing our debt, I would like to see more rights given to States instead of the Federal government's involvement. The states can do a much better job governing their population.I believe in the Constitution and The Bill of Rights.That's just small outline of what I believe. I'm a Tea-Party Member, I was raised Conservatively due to middle to low income, I carried my conservative values with me into adulthood. I live conservatively and I vote conservatively, I vote the way I live. I study candidates the best I can R,D and indepndents, and do what I think is best for my community,state and country when filling in my ballot. I am also thankful for the right to vote. I love my country and her citizens. So yes there are Constitutional Conservative Tea Party member among the members of KP.


I always say "We vote our class interest." 
I am sure you are a fine knitter. 
What do you think about Miami/Dade county closing the bathrooms to elderly voters who can wait up to 6 hours to vote?


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> A new front in the War on Women, from http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/18/opinion/egan-deadbeat-on-the-range.html?ref=todayspaper
> 
> "One of the ranchers <Cliven Bundy's> supporters, Richard Mack, a Tea Party leader who is in the National Rifle Associations Hall of Fame, said he planned to use women as human shields in a violent showdown with law enforcement.
> 
> ...


Not unlike Islamic extremists. Maybe to a lesser degree, but the basic disrespect for women is essentially the same.

If the RW here could get away with cutting of women's clitorides , I have no doubt they'd have "free clinics" for that purpose!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Watch out... we're getting into RW conspiracy theories here, i.e. the "Clinton Body Count".
> 
> Goes to show, Joeysmomma goes beyond staunch RW ideology, and straight into CRAZYTOWN!


I never thought of that, but it should have been obvious. Nuts-squared.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I guess there are some women who think the same way.


Women who want to get shot? That's way more than standing by your man.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Not unlike Islamic extremists. Maybe to a lesser degree, but the basic disrespect for women is essentially the same.
> 
> If the RW here could get away with cutting of women's clitorides , I have no doubt they'd have "free clinics" for that purpose!


There was a surgeon who did something like that - not removing the clitoris (are we allowed to use that word?) but moving it inside the vagina so pleasure would come with intercourse. He messed up an awful lot of women before he was stopped.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

galinipper said:


> I believe in smaller Government, I believe in a balanced budget/or aleast a workable budget,


We ALL believe in an effective government being no bigger than it needs to be.



galinipper said:


> I believe in reducing our debt,


No one is for excessive debt



> I would like to see more rights given to States instead of the Federal government's involvement.


The federal government only gets involved when the states are doing something unconstitutional.

States' rights is usually used as an excuse to deny people their rights. The conservative south argued that states' rights allows them to enslave people and the conservative south also argued that states rights allowed them to enact Jim Crow Laws.

People who are obsessed with States' rights are typically also bigots.

Not saying that YOU are, but when anyone raises states rights as an issue, I consider that a red flag.



> The states can do a much better job governing their population.


Depends on the situation.



> I believe in the Constitution and The Bill of Rights.That's just small outline of what I believe.


No more than any Democrat/liberal does. Problem is the Right distorts the Bill of Rights and Constitution for their selfish and often bigoted purposes.



> I'm a Tea-Party Member, I was raised Conservatively due to middle to low income, I carried my conservative values with me into adulthood.


I don't believe conservatism or Conservatism is a value system, it's just a political ideology which may contain some values, but lack TRUE values, like compassion.



galinipper said:


> I live conservatively and I vote conservatively, I vote the way I live. I study candidates the best I can R,D and indepndents, and do what I think is best for my community,state and country when filling in my ballot. I am also thankful for the right to vote. I love my country and her citizens. So yes there are Constitutional Conservative Tea Party member among the members of KP.


We ALL vote for people we think reflects our ideals the best and we ALL do things like study candidates.

Teabaggers are typically extremists, relatively unintelligent and as a group have benefited off of governmental programs more than most.

What Teabaggers mostly are, are people, who after sucking the government teat dry to an unprecedented degree, they suddenly NOW want to get all "conservative" when it comes to _*O*_thers who may need to benefit from the government they way thay have all these years. This is because this newer generation contains more brown people and the inherent bigotry in many Teabaggers makes them want to deny these benefits to brown people. They're only "conservative" when it comes to "_*O*_thers".


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> There was a surgeon who did something like that - not removing the clitoris (are we allowed to use that word?) but moving it inside the vagina so pleasure would come with intercourse. He messed up an awful lot of women before he was stopped.


OOOOOO! I read that with my legs tightly crossed at the thighs.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> OOOOOO! I read that with my legs tightly crossed at the thighs.


And I tightened the bolts on my chastity belt as I typed it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

And we should add, Brava to VL, for so eloquently rebutting our HIt and Run tea party visitor. VL - does she tea bag?


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> There was a surgeon who did something like that - not removing the clitoris (are we allowed to use that word?) but moving it inside the vagina so pleasure would come with intercourse. He messed up an awful lot of women before he was stopped.


I HOPE we can use the word clitoris. It's a medical term for a woman's body part and disallowing it, IMO, would be quite sexist. There's no reason to consider a woman's body part inherently "dirty" or as if it's some sort of expletive. It's akin to saying that women themselves are inherently dirty.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> I HOPE we can use the word clitoris. It's a medical term for a woman's body part and disallowing it, IMO, would be quite sexist. There's no reason to consider a woman's body part inherently "dirty" or as if it's some sort of expletive. It's akin to saying that women themselves are inherently dirty.


I know. It's way too long to be an expletive. It's just a word I've never seen used here.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I know. It's way too long to be an expletive. It's just a word I've never seen used here.


Or knitted here.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> I know. It's way too long to be an expletive. It's just a word I've never seen used here.


Oh, I know you know... I didn't mean to imply otherwise... just putting forth my POV 'for the record'.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

SQM said:


> Or knitted here.


I dunno, occasionally, you see a kind of weird knitted piece where one could WONDER, if that's what they were going for!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Or knitted here.


I've never seen one knitted anywhere. I have, however, seen a knitted penis.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Very ugly to call someone a name just because you disagree with her. Shows your real character.


Not if the name is a factual description and is neither vulgar nor scatological.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> 87 pages and still going strong?
> IMHO, we should have the system my sister enjoys in France.
> They pay the abominable income tax, too.
> They get something for the people for all their paying.
> Why don't the American get more than war, taxes, and loopholes for the rich and the corporations? is my question!


It is unfortunate that the government has evolved in such a way that lawyers keep running for office, making promises they don't keep, then write laws that benefit themselves and weaken the infrastructure that protects normal people like most of us. The major parties decide who the candidates will be, those who do as they are told, and the voters have very few choices except, perhaps, at the local level.

And as much as the Founding Fathers set up a serviceable system of governance, they were elitists, wealthy white Protestants, who did not enfranchise black people or female people or people who did not own land. The landowners were the ones who ran the country. It has been carried to extremes as time went on.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Vocal Lisa thank you!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

"Over my dead body?"



Poor Purl said:


> Women who want to get shot? That's way more than standing by your man.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

SQM said:


> I always say "We vote our class interest."


Except that the Right does NOT vote it's class interest.

They like to PRETEND they are of the financial class of Sheldon Adleson, but all they are, are his classless rubes.

The average Rightie is INFAMOUS for voting against their own self-interest. So they certainly do not vote their class interest. Quite the opposite.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:


> It is unfortunate that the government has evolved in such a way that lawyers keep running for office, making promises they don't keep, then write laws that benefit themselves and weaken the infrastructure that protects normal people like most of us.


Yes, there certainly is a problem with even good people,with good intentions who get into the system and become corrupted.

I'm not sure that has anything to do with being a lawyer though. I don't really have a problem with lawyers, who are educated in the law ... actually being elected to write law.

The government is complicated at times and the last thing we need are "regular people" like Sarah Palin, "writing law".

What we need are elitists who are elitists because they are talented and highly educated AND are able to put themselves in other people's shoes.

I don't think that the system should be completely DOMINATED by only elites... but I do think we need people running things that know what the hell they're doing and are able to understand complex philosophical and political and historical elements to the law and our governmental system.

I'm sorry, but this country is in serious trouble when obvious idiots like Ted Cruz can somehow manage to graduate from Harvard.

And institutions exist that would actually give Michelle Bachmann a "law degree"???

Call me a snob all you want, but I DO what the more enlightened in our society to be at the forefront of running the country. I do want those who have proven intrinsic qualities of intellect, skill, work ethic, compassion, specialized training and experience to be offering their elite talents for the betterment of the country.

This is not to say I don't want the less skilled and educated to not ALSO have a strong voice in our democracy.... because common sense and a regular POV is just as important.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> If you read Joeysomma's last message, he _is_ the devil, or so it would seem.


Joeysomma
is just an angry woman, angry that a Man, not white, is our President and will go down in History as one of the best we have ever had. Nothing but trouble was handed to him by Bush and President Obama handled it extraordinarily well.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Joeysomma
> is just an angry woman, angry that a Man, not white, is our President and will go down in History as one of the best we have ever had. Nothing but trouble was handed to him by Bush and President Obama handled it extraordinarily well.


She's not _just_ an angry woman; she's also a deluded one.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> Yes, there certainly is a problem with even good people,with good intentions who get into the system and become corrupted.
> 
> I'm not sure that has anything to do with being a lawyer though. I don't really have a problem with lawyers, who are educated in the law ... actually being elected to write law.
> 
> ...


So THAT'S why when my term as president of my city's League of Women Voters ended, many of the board members asked me to run for School Committee.

Item 2, thank you Poor Purl and SQM for the rare additional point.

Item 3, I hope everyone is enjoying a Happy Easter/Passover/whatever other holiday comes around now. In our mixed household I have been wondering for years how to make unleavened hot cross buns. Or any good smash-up of Easter and Passover dinners.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> Except that the Right does NOT vote it's class interest.
> 
> They like to PRETEND they are of the financial class of Sheldon Adleson, but all they are, are his classless rubes.
> 
> The average Rightie is INFAMOUS for voting against their own self-interest. So they certainly do not vote their class interest. Quite the opposite.


They vote the anti privacy and bedroom invasion interest.....ie gay and want equal rights bad, bad, I am voting republican because they say gay marriage hurts my hetro family and marriage, low income and need to have assistance with food oh you are naughty and something is wrong with you if you cannot pull yourself up by the non existent bootstraps and I am going to vote republican because they say you poor folks are bad, bad, bad. Need an abortion because you cannot afford birth control and there is no family planning clinic near you well you are really bad, bad, bad and I am voting republican.....


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Huckleberry said:


> Joeysomma
> is just an angry woman, angry that a Man, not white, is our President and will go down in History as one of the best we have ever had. Nothing but trouble was handed to him by Bush and President Obama handled it extraordinarily well.


And that is the self-evident truth.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

peacegoddess said:


> They vote the anti privacy and bedroom invasion interest.....ie gay and want equal rights bad, bad, I am voting republican because they say gay marriage hurts my hetro family and marriage, low income and need to have assistance with food oh you are naughty and something is wrong with you if you cannot pull yourself up by the non existent bootstraps and I am going to vote republican because they say you poor folks are bad, bad, bad. Need an abortion because you cannot afford birth control and there is no family planning clinic near you well you are really bad, bad, bad and I am voting republican.....


LOL... true --- there is all that!


----------



## Knitologist (Apr 2, 2014)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Yes We Can and Yes We Did!
> 
> Last night, the first open enrollment period under the Affordable Care Act came to an end.
> 
> ...


Hi everyone! Nice to meet you all!









It's up to at least 8 million now.

One thing is for sure, people aren't as "anti-government" as the Republicans seem to think.

There is obviously a great WANT and NEED for this.

There will of course continue to be some kinks that need to be worked out.

But, you'd have to be delusional to not see that so far, Obamacare is working out even better than Democrats thought it would this early in the game.

And you can tell it's working because the Republicans are freaking out about it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knito- welcome to this thread. You seem ideal for dealing with the delusional people on this thread. Pipe up often.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Well put and welcome to the club.



Knitologist said:


> Hi everyone! Nice to meet you all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knitologist said:


> Hi everyone! Nice to meet you all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy Easter!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

SQM said:


> Knito- welcome to this thread. You seem ideal for dealing with the delusional people on this thread. Pipe up often.


Takes one to know one!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitologist said:


> Hi everyone! Nice to meet you all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really nice to meet you, too. Welcome. This is one of the places where they freak out.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh, I'm still around even though I haven't had much to say lately. You do mention me now and then, but what you say deserves no response. In fact, you rarely say anything I think anyone should respond to.


Janeway said:


> Well, I forgive your ignorance, as don't remember mentioning MIB in our conversations. Where is she anyway as last I read a quote from her, your group was giving her a hard time. Poor woman!
> 
> When I insult MIB, she knows it but she is quiet because she knows I haven't said anything to nor about her in a while! Hi MIB!
> 
> Hi KPG, good day to you! Here is something for you to read!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Ooops! Duplicate post.


----------



## Knitologist (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks for the welcomes!! You really seem like a nice and smart group.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitologist said:


> Thanks for the welcomes!! You really seem like a nice and smart group.


Smart, certainly. Nice? That remains to be seen. But nicer than some other groups who hang out here.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Takes one to know one!


Channeling your junior-high-school self?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Just because Christianity is the only religion you know doesn't mean you can't give it up and take on the religion of your people. Just because Christianity is the only religion you've known doesn't mean you have to continue to be a Christian. You have freedom of choice.

Allowing the First Nations people to practice their religions is a no-brainer. Remember that little thing called the First Amendment? First Nations people should be able to send their dead wherever they believe they will go after death, and if the proper "burial" is to put the corpses high up, then so be it.


Janeway said:


> I don't know anything else as Christianity is all I have ever known. Would you want to change your religion if it was all you have ever known or if you don't have a religion, would you accept one?
> 
> Most Native American Indians are not allowed to practice their native religion such as burying their dead high on stilts. They must bury them or use cremation. They are still ruled by the government.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Channeling your junior-high-school self?


No, yours!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> No, yours!


Is that another snappy comeback, like "takes one to know one"?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Boy, are you ever right. Those free clinics would have long, long lines of men dragging their female partners in to get their clitorectomes. Fathers would be dragging their daughter in, too, right after their first menstration. After all those operations, the world would be entirely controlled by men and all would be well, she said facetiously.

The forced mutilation of women is a sin of the highest order. What really gets me about it is that most often women do the mutilating. This is brainwashing at its most intense. I wonder how men would feel if the heads of their penii were lopped off.


VocalLisa said:


> Not unlike Islamic extremists. Maybe to a lesser degree, but the basic disrespect for women is essentially the same.
> 
> If the RW here could get away with cutting of women's clitorides , I have no doubt they'd have "free clinics" for that purpose!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I think the point of using women as human shields is to shame the shooter(s). Many people, including those in the NRA, consider shooting women to be very cowardly.


Poor Purl said:


> Women who want to get shot? That's way more than standing by your man.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Haven't heard of relocating the clitoris, but there was a doctor who called himself "Doctor Love" who performed surgeries on women to make their vaginas narrower so men would have something nice and tight to "use". I wouldn't be surprised if relocating the clitoris was part of that kind of surgery. Oh, and yes, "clitoris" is a perfectly good word to use, especially because it's the right word and not some sort of slang.


Poor Purl said:


> There was a surgeon who did something like that - not removing the clitoris (are we allowed to use that word?) but moving it inside the vagina so pleasure would come with intercourse. He messed up an awful lot of women before he was stopped.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Janeway wrote:
I don't know anything else as Christianity is all I have ever known. Would you want to change your religion if it was all you have ever known or if you don't have a religion, would you accept one?


I did renounce Christianity long ago despite having been a "cradle Catholic." Intelligence and critical thinking was the impetus for that.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

And let me add, Janeway has other forms of religious practice to turn to if she wishes to turn away from Christianity. She has the long tradition of her people's religions and can choose the one that most addresses her background. I see no reason why she should be a Christian when she has told us so many times about her origin.


maysmom said:


> Janeway wrote:
> I don't know anything else as Christianity is all I have ever known. Would you want to change your religion if it was all you have ever known or if you don't have a religion, would you accept one?
> 
> I did renounce Christianity long ago despite having been a "cradle Catholic." Intelligence and critical thinking was the impetus for that.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> And let me add, Janeway has other forms of religious practice to turn to if she wishes to turn away from Christianity. She has the long tradition of her people's religions and can choose the one that most addresses her background. I see no reason why she should be a Christian when she has told us so many times about her origin.


Jane was born and raised a Christian regardless of how her ancestors became Christians. She sounds comfortable with it and ultimately all sacred paths are alike - just different names for That Which Cannot Be Known.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Oh, I'm still around even though I haven't had much to say lately. You do mention me now and then, but what you say deserves no response. In fact, you rarely say anything I think anyone should respond to.


Oh, here I was feeling sorry for you then you insult me! Never, never, will I write ANY sympathy for you when your back stabbing friends are giving you a rough time.

You "never" say anything of interest because you don't know anything to say!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> And let me add, Janeway has other forms of religious practice to turn to if she wishes to turn away from Christianity. She has the long tradition of her people's religions and can choose the one that most addresses her background. I see no reason why she should be a Christian when she has told us so many times about her origin.


You never get anything right! Let me inform you I "never" said I wanted to change from Christianity, I only told why I'm a Christian!

I'll wait while you get your reading glasses, but they may not help as your brain does not work!

I did not write the sentence - - I did once renounce Christianity. . . . .


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

At times reading comprehension is a problem for both sides here. To help with that, read each post twice, the second time aloud if you think that will help. If that does not improve your comprehension of a post, then you are just too S&^%-Faced. Ladies, quit pouring the contents of your flasks into your tea cups.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> Jane was born and raised a Christian regardless of how her ancestors became Christians. She sounds comfortable with it and ultimately all sacred paths are alike - just different names for That Which Cannot Be Known.


Thanks!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Vocal Lisa thank you!


I see you must be house keeping or is it pet keeping as you haven't had access to the Internet lately as you don't have it at home. You must wait until you are staying where you have "free" net!

Such a shame!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

This says it all!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> This says it all!


Jane, I don't know whether this is news to you, but I thought you might be interested (in today's New York Times):

"Charles Curtis <senator from Kansas> resigned to become vice president under Herbert Hoover. Curtis, by the way, was the first member of Congress descended from American Indians. He led the floor fight for womens suffrage and brought the Equal Rights Amendment up before the Senate for the first time. Also, he was a former jockey. I think I speak for us all when I say that Charles Curtis deserves more attention."


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Haven't heard of relocating the clitoris, but there was a doctor who called himself "Doctor Love" who performed surgeries on women to make their vaginas narrower so men would have something nice and tight to "use". I wouldn't be surprised if relocating the clitoris was part of that kind of surgery. Oh, and yes, "clitoris" is a perfectly good word to use, especially because it's the right word and not some sort of slang.


I think we're talking about the same guy. He obviously was doing the surgery for the sake of the man but telling women it was for them. (Moving the clitoris inside the vagina would put an end to self-stimulation.)


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

News to me and very interesting. 

Question: How much time passed until Congress had its second member?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I think we're talking about the same guy. He obviously was doing the surgery for the sake of the man but telling women it was for them. (Moving the clitoris inside the vagina would put an end to self-stimulation.)


Why? You just have to search harder.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Why? You just have to search harder.


And have really long fingers.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> News to me and very interesting.
> 
> Question: How much time passed until Congress had its second member?


I don't know. He was just mentioned in passing in Gail Collins's column, and I thought Janeway might be interested.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm well aware that you didn't say anything about renouncing Christianity. I addressed the subject of you practicing the religion of your ancestors if you wanted to.


Janeway said:


> You never get anything right! Let me inform you I "never" said I wanted to change from Christianity, I only told why I'm a Christian!
> 
> I'll wait while you get your reading glasses, but they may not help as your brain does not work!
> 
> I did not write the sentence - - I did once renounce Christianity. . . . .


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I though of something to say about self-stimulation but it would probably get me kicked off of KP, though it would probably get a good laugh out of some people here...


Poor Purl said:


> I think we're talking about the same guy. He obviously was doing the surgery for the sake of the man but telling women it was for them. (Moving the clitoris inside the vagina would put an end to self-stimulation.)


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I though of something to say about self-stimulation but it would probably get me kicked off of KP, though it would probably get a good laugh out of some people here...


Use only scientific terms.

Happy Easter, Maid!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

News flash! VocalLisa has been suspended!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I though of something to say about self-stimulation but it would probably get me kicked off of KP, though it would probably get a good laugh out of some people here...


PM me? I used all the delicacy at my command to use "self-stimulation." I could use a laugh.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Jane, I don't know whether this is news to you, but I thought you might be interested (in today's New York Times):
> 
> "Charles Curtis <senator from Kansas> resigned to become vice president under Herbert Hoover. Curtis, by the way, was the first member of Congress descended from American Indians. He led the floor fight for womens suffrage and brought the Equal Rights Amendment up before the Senate for the first time. Also, he was a former jockey. I think I speak for us all when I say that Charles Curtis deserves more attention."


No, guess I missed this news. I try to search for past news on the net but it is very time consuming with lots of info to read through.

Thanks for this info.

Happy Easter to all!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> News flash! VocalLisa has been suspended!


Why? Do you know the reason?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> No, guess I missed this news. I try to search for past news on the net but it is very time consuming with lots of info to read through.
> 
> Thanks for this info.
> 
> Happy Easter to all!


This was more history than news, since it happened in 1929. Here's his Wikipedia page: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Curtis


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> A new front in the War on Women, from http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/18/opinion/egan-deadbeat-on-the-range.html?ref=todayspaper
> 
> "One of the ranchers <Cliven Bundy's> supporters, Richard Mack, a Tea Party leader who is in the National Rifle Associations Hall of Fame, said he planned to use women as human shields in a violent showdown with law enforcement.
> 
> ...


The right is afraid of women, Purl. Having the thought of Hillary Clinton run for office is scaring the bejeezus out of them.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> News flash! VocalLisa has been suspended!


I thought I heard you giggling!!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> The right is afraid of women, Purl. Having the thought of Hillary Clinton run for office is scaring the bejeezus out of them.


No kidding! But didn't they put Palin up?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> No kidding! But didn't they put Palin up?


Yes, but I think they figured out that they needed a female name on the ticket with Mc Caini n order to get the women's vote. Obviously, it didn't work. The thing they forgot was that the woman should be somewhat intelligent. With Mc Cain being as old as he is, I don't believe that voters had much confidence in her if she had to take Mc Cain's place to run the country. She was his downfallas well as her own.
Hillary is in a different league all together. She is highly intelligent, educated, experienced and they know that she can do the job if she decides to run. And they know that she can win. So to distract voters from that fact, they are using the old "women are worthless "unless they are making babies and cooking their meals. 
When I read the post about the Bundy gang using women to sheild themselves I felt nauseous. What a bunch of gun toting sissy cowards!! This is what the tea party wants for this country? I think they should be corralled and put in asylums.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Should have been amended "The right is afraid of intelligent women"


Poor Purl said:


> No kidding! But didn't they put Palin up?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

maysmom said:


> I thought I heard you giggling!!


No, I'm not giggling, but VL was out of control & posted a porn site & was using bad language. I don't want to hear where anyone has been "kicked" off.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Why? Do you know the reason?


No!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Should have been amended "The right is afraid of intelligent women"


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I like to think about Hillary being elected and how we'd almost have two Presidents becaus Bill will be the First Gentleman and, as a former President, will have a huge store of knowledge about the Presidency. I think, in this instance, that two heads are better than one but Hillary will be calling the shots.


BrattyPatty said:


> Yes, but I think they figured out that they needed a female name on the ticket with Mc Caini n order to get the women's vote. Obviously, it didn't work. The thing they forgot was that the woman should be somewhat intelligent. With Mc Cain being as old as he is, I don't believe that voters had much confidence in her if she had to take Mc Cain's place to run the country. She was his downfallas well as her own.
> Hillary is in a different league all together. She is highly intelligent, educated, experienced and they know that she can do the job if she decides to run. And they know that she can win. So to distract voters from that fact, they are using the old "women are worthless "unless they are making babies and cooking their meals.
> When I read the post about the Bundy gang using women to sheild themselves I felt nauseous. What a bunch of gun toting sissy cowards!! This is what the tea party wants for this country? I think they should be corralled and put in asylums.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes, but I think they figured out that they needed a female name on the ticket with Mc Caini n order to get the women's vote. Obviously, it didn't work. The thing they forgot was that the woman should be somewhat intelligent. With Mc Cain being as old as he is, I don't believe that voters had much confidence in her if she had to take Mc Cain's place to run the country. She was his downfallas well as her own.
> Hillary is in a different league all together. She is highly intelligent, educated, experienced and they know that she can do the job if she decides to run. And they know that she can win. So to distract voters from that fact, they are using the old "women are worthless "unless they are making babies and cooking their meals.
> When I read the post about the Bundy gang using women to sheild themselves I felt nauseous. What a bunch of gun toting sissy cowards!! This is what the tea party wants for this country? I think they should be corralled and put in asylums.


I still marvel at the mind-set that thought women would vote for Palin because she had numerous children and lots of new clothes. McCain may actually have won that election with a different running mate, but you can't argue with stupid.

Hillary is of an entirely different species, a far higher one. She wouldn't be afraid of facing "gun toting sissy cowards" (a phrase I will forever love you for).


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Should have been amended "The right is afraid of intelligent women"


And it was.

I think they may have been afraid of Palin. After all, she had that African preacher who had killed witches in his home town. He just knew she would win. I think the witches would have made a better choice.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> No, I'm not giggling, but VL was out of control & posted a porn site & was using bad language. I don't want to hear where anyone has been "kicked" off.


Where did she post the porn site? How come I miss these interesting things?


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Where did she post the porn site? How come I miss these interesting things?


You apparently didn't miss anything, I just wasted an hour of my time going back through VL posts on her profile, found links to the NY Times (which isn't a porn site the last I heard) and a few others.

Interesting that on D&P thread that Lucklucy now thinks VL is back as Huck....these people can't even figure out that when someone is suspended, it is not the name that is suspended but their IP address. They would have to go to another computer, not connected to their internet server, to register another name at another IP address.

Bottom of the page:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-251357-160.html


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Interesting ideas.



MaidInBedlam said:


> I like to think about Hillary being elected and how we'd almost have two Presidents becaus Bill will be the First Gentleman and, as a former President, will have a huge store of knowledge about the Presidency. I think, in this instance, that two heads are better than one but Hillary will be calling the shots.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

"Gun toting sissy cowards" look out. Here we come.



Poor Purl said:


> I still marvel at the mind-set that thought women would vote for Palin because she had numerous children and lots of new clothes. McCain may actually have won that election with a different running mate, but you can't argue with stupid.
> 
> Hillary is of an entirely different species, a far higher one. She wouldn't be afraid of facing "gun toting sissy cowards" (a phrase I will forever love you for).


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> And it was.
> 
> I think they may have been afraid of Palin. After all, she had that African preacher who had killed witches in his home town. He just knew she would win. I think the witches would have made a better choice.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for checking out D&P. I can't bear to. Gerlach geyser looks fake, doesn't it?



Cindy S said:


> You apparently didn't miss anything, I just wasted an hour of my time going back through VL posts on her profile, found links to the NY Times (which isn't a porn site the last I heard) and a few others.
> 
> Interesting that on D&P thread that Lucklucy now thinks VL is back as Huck....these people can't even figure out that when someone is suspended, it is not the name that is suspended but their IP address. They would have to go to another computer, not connected to their internet server, to register another name at another IP address.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

damemary said:


> Thanks for checking out D&P. I can't bear to. Gerlach geyser looks fake, doesn't it?


I only checked it out after hearing of Janet's suspension and then again with VL's suspension. Just interested to see how much gloating there would be. I never post there, it is their domain and have no interest in interacting with them.

That is an amazing looking geyser, have no idea if it is real or not, but it is beautifully colored.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cindy - I don't understand the nature of suspensions. Is it permanent?


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

SQM said:


> Cindy - I don't understand the nature of suspensions. Is it permanent?


I have no idea.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Joe- that is an ad - who sponsored it? And what state is that "little girl" living in? Some states did not opt in and of course the citizens are paying for the GOP's bigotry and stupidity.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This is one of the problems with a lack of firm rules and rationale. We never know. Personally I think anyone can come back, but whether they stay or not is another issue. Also I think some people, especially those who are trying to make a point, will be suspended and decide not to return because the minuses exceed the pluses for them.

At this point we all know how to stay, and we all know how to go.



SQM said:


> Cindy - I don't understand the nature of suspensions. Is it permanent?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Well put. Thank you SQM.



SQM said:


> Joe- that is an ad - who sponsored it? And what state is that "little girl" living in? Some states did not opt in and of course the citizens are paying for the GOP's bigotry and stupidity.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> You apparently didn't miss anything, I just wasted an hour of my time going back through VL posts on her profile, found links to the NY Times (which isn't a porn site the last I heard) and a few others.
> 
> Interesting that on D&P thread that Lucklucy now thinks VL is back as Huck....these people can't even figure out that when someone is suspended, it is not the name that is suspended but their IP address. They would have to go to another computer, not connected to their internet server, to register another name at another IP address.
> 
> ...


I tend to avoid going over there, but thanks for this additional piece of dumbness. What is it about them that they 1) can't distinguish between writing styles and 2) need so strongly to believe that there are only half as many of us as there actually are?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:
 

> Thanks for checking out D&P. I can't bear to. Gerlach geyser looks fake, doesn't it?


Yes, it looks like something made of moss to put into a rock garden. And colored with Easter-egg coloring, to boot. I'm going to get some Google images and see what it's really like.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I tend to avoid going over there, but thanks for this additional piece of dumbness. What is it about them that they 1) can't distinguish between writing styles and 2) need so strongly to believe that there are only half as many of us as there actually are?


We do know that there are some people who live in a fantasy world of their own making, and they structure it to meet their desires, not reality. If it makes people happy, keeps them in their own little world, and keeps them too busy to continue to be miserable and negative to all of us who do not agree with them, fantasize on! The pathetic things can only see their own perspective, so let us feel sorry for them.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> .


Dear Evie's Mom, either you don't exist and Evie is a stock photo (as so many people in "conservative" crowds seem to be), or you chose your own insurance plan without getting advice and without getting a subsidy. When open enrollment comes around again, I suggest you get some real help. In the meantime, the GOP should pay for Evie's medical care and drugs, since they're the reason you're having problems.

And give my best to the Koch brothers, who are paying for your fake ad.

P.S. Learn how to spell "deductible."


----------



## Goldrobin (Apr 18, 2014)

Where did you get your best guess?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

But Roller Derby Girls - we are losing some good skaters. We need to recruit. Who is the Missionary on this thread? Maybe she will share some of her techniques with us.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Cindy - I don't understand the nature of suspensions. Is it permanent?





Cindy S said:


> I have no idea.


Suspensions are temporary cessations (not just on KP but everywhere). If you're suspended from school, you get to stay home for a while. If you're expelled, that's permanent, but your mother will probably kill you.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Suspensions are temporary cessations (not just on KP but everywhere). If you're suspended from school, you get to stay home for a while. If you're expelled, that's permanent, but your mother will probably kill you.


So why hasn't Cooke reapplied? Have you heard from her?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> We do know that there are some people who live in a fantasy world of their own making, and they structure it to meet their desires, not reality. If it makes people happy, keeps them in their own little world, and keeps them too busy to continue to be miserable and negative to all of us who do not agree with them, fantasize on! The pathetic things can only see their own perspective, so let us feel sorry for them.


I'll feel sorry for them tomorrow. Today I'm expecting 11 people for dinner and my oven stopped working last Thursday. I'm feeling sorry for myself right now.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> But Roller Derby Girls - we are losing some good skaters. We need to recruit. Who is the Missionary on this thread? Maybe she will share some of her techniques with us.


What does this mean? (Joeysomma is an actual missionary, but she's also a birther, so I don't know how good her techniques are.)


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> So why hasn't Cooke reapplied? Have you heard from her?


I think suspension ends when it ends. And Janet may not want to come back.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

PP - I refer to our team as the Roller Derby Girls. We lost two of our own. We need more members for our team.

Do you understand physics? I am watching Tyson from the Hayden on Netflix and I love popular physics.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I think suspension ends when it ends. And Janet may not want to come back.


Is that like the end of the world? It will end when it ends?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> PP - I refer to our team as the Roller Derby Girls. We lost two of our own. We need more members for our team.
> 
> Do you understand physics? I am watching Tyson from the Hayden on Netflix and I love popular physics.


I had no idea you see us as Roller Derby Girls. Doesn't that involve skating around and around over the same ground, without ever getting anywhere? And trying to knock each other down?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Is that like the end of the world? It will end when it ends?


What I meant was I don't think you apply to be re-admitted. I think admin tells you how long you're suspended for, and you can't post messages during that time (though maybe you can to admin).


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

That is my image indeed. Do you remember seeing them on TV in the 50s? They were moving ahead in time and they were Women Warriors. Of course we tread the same ground here hoping to awaken the other team - who I imagine as women on broomsticks but with no useful knowledge of herbs.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I looked up the Gerlach geyser (aka Fly Geyser). From what I read it is the result of an accident involved with oil drilling. Very pretty for what is probably a toxic waste phenomenon. As far as I am concerned, it is probably a good thing it is on private property and tours are so expensive families can't afford to visit it. I wouldn't want to get too close. I remember experiments in Organic Chem that created beautiful poisons.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> But Roller Derby Girls - we are losing some good skaters. We need to recruit. Who is the Missionary on this thread? Maybe she will share some of her techniques with us.


Yes, I wanna know--what's Missionary's position??
(Sorry, couldn't help myself.)


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Yes, I wanna know--what's Missionary's position??
> (Sorry, couldn't help myself.)


Well, she's a birther, so it's probably on her back with her legs apart. Er...um. (I'm with you - couldn't help myself either.)


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Well, she's a birther, so it's probably on her back with her legs apart. Er...um. (I'm with you - couldn't help myself either.)


Gee, Purl, wish we could do lunch sometime. Nobody'd be safe, lol!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> What difference does it make what state she is living in? (If their state didn't set up their own website, they have Healthcare.gov where they had to buy their policy). Remember the crappy policies were canceled. And now everybody has these new better Obamacare plans, with the high deductibles and selective Rx plans. I doesn't matter if they have a subsidy or not ( that only affects the cost of the policy). Even if they only have a $2000 deductible, maybe they don't have the $2000.
> 
> The GOP or the Koch brothers had nothing to do with Obamacare. The disaster is totally the responsibility of the Democrats.


And when it turns out not to be a disaster, will you ever give the Dems credit? The ACA appears to be working, in spite of all that the GOP and the Koch bros. and people like you have been doing to prevent it. And if that thing you posted about Evie was true, it would be the true story the anti's have come up with.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Gee, Purl, wish we could do lunch sometime. Nobody'd be safe, lol!


maysmom, nobody _is_ safe with you around. I love it.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I looked up the Gerlach geyser (aka Fly Geyser). From what I read it is the result of an accident involved with oil drilling. Very pretty for what is probably a toxic waste phenomenon. As far as I am concerned, it is probably a good thing it is on private property and tours are so expensive families can't afford to visit it. I wouldn't want to get too close. I remember experiments in Organic Chem that created beautiful poisons.


I'm glad you looked it up & just as I thought--none of you believe anything anyone else says unless it is "one" of your bunch!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> That is my image indeed. Do you remember seeing them on TV in the 50s? They were moving ahead in time and they were Women Warriors. Of course we tread the same ground here hoping to awaken the other team - who I imagine as women on broomsticks but with no useful knowledge of herbs.


Shame as I thought you "tried" to be the nice one of the Left bunch! Why can't I awake you as to the truths about Obo?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Shame as I thought you "tried" to be the nice one of the Left bunch! Why can't I awake you as to the truths about Obo?


I am nice. I am an independent - I have scorn for most politicians but at least the Dems are concerned about poor people. If I were a business owner I would be a Republican like my Evil Twin.

List some truths about Obama. Then explain why the GOP is trying to erode voter rights in Miami/Dade.

Joe - how can we recruit more progressive-minded people as Roller Derby Girls short of knocking on their doors? Or destroying their culture?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

peacegoddess wrote:
Vocal Lisa thank you!

Then Janeway replied:
I see you must be house keeping or is it pet keeping as you haven't had access to the Internet lately as you don't have it at home. You must wait until you are staying where you have "free" net!

Such a shame!


Janeway,

Why is it such a bother to you where I access the internet and how often?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm glad you looked it up & just as I thought--none of you believe anything anyone else says unless it is "one" of your bunch!


Do you really think Marilyn made up what she said just to be contrary? Did you look it up yourself?

Wikipedia says "Fly Geyser is not an entirely natural phenomenon; it was accidentally created by well drilling in 1964 exploring for sources of geothermal energy. The well may not have been capped correctly, or left unplugged, but either way dissolved minerals started rising and accumulating, creating the travertine mound on which the geyser sits and continues growing. Water is constantly released, reaching 5 feet (1.5 m) in the air. The geyser contains several terraces discharging water into 30 to 40 pools over an area of 30 hectares (74 acres). The geyser is made up of a series of different minerals, but its brilliant colors are due to thermophilic algae."

It doesn't say it's toxic, but most oil spills (and this in some ways qualifies as one) are toxic.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> maysmom, nobody _is_ safe with you around. I love it.


...blushing....


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> peacegoddess wrote:
> Vocal Lisa thank you!
> 
> Then Janeway replied:
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Do you really think Marilyn made up what she said just to be contrary? Did you look it up yourself?
> 
> Wikipedia says "Fly Geyser is not an entirely natural phenomenon; it was accidentally created by well drilling in 1964 exploring for sources of geothermal energy. The well may not have been capped correctly, or left unplugged, but either way dissolved minerals started rising and accumulating, creating the travertine mound on which the geyser sits and continues growing. Water is constantly released, reaching 5 feet (1.5 m) in the air. The geyser contains several terraces discharging water into 30 to 40 pools over an area of 30 hectares (74 acres). The geyser is made up of a series of different minerals, but its brilliant colors are due to thermophilic algae."
> 
> It doesn't say it's toxic, but most oil spills (and this in some ways qualifies as one) are toxic.


Poor Purl
thank you for the info. I wondered why this Geyser has been such a secret. Now we know and actually may have to fear such "creations" in the future. Uncomfortable thought.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> What difference does it make what state she is living in? (If their state didn't set up their own website, they have Healthcare.gov where they had to buy their policy). Remember the crappy policies were canceled. And now everybody has these new better Obamacare plans, with the high deductibles and selective Rx plans. I doesn't matter if they have a subsidy or not ( that only affects the cost of the policy). Even if they only have a $2000 deductible, maybe they don't have the $2000.
> 
> The GOP or the Koch brothers had nothing to do with Obamacare. The disaster is totally the responsibility of the Democrats.


When will you learn that the ACA is based on the Romney-Heritage Foundation healthcare model? Look it up, for crying outloud!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> When will you learn that the ACA is based on the Romney-Heritage Foundation healthcare model? Look it up, for crying outloud!


And while you are crying aloud, please recall that Obama had to do a lot of compromising because the GOP were such obstacles to any health care reform. So if you don't like it, 1. don't use it and 2. blame the GOP for whatever doesn't meet your standards or needs.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Joe- My friends who are self-employed and under 65 are thrilled and have no complaints. Of course NY bought in.

How exactly are you being affected by ACA?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Dear Evie's Mom, either you don't exist and Evie is a stock photo (as so many people in "conservative" crowds seem to be), or you chose your own insurance plan without getting advice and without getting a subsidy. When open enrollment comes around again, I suggest you get some real help. In the meantime, the GOP should pay for Evie's medical care and drugs, since they're the reason you're having problems.
> 
> And give my best to the Koch brothers, who are paying for your fake ad.
> 
> P.S. Learn how to spell "deductible."


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> What difference does it make what model it was based. It is still a disaster all caused by the democrats.
> 
> So in this case they were not very smart.


It makes a huge difference what model it was based on. You're criticizing something that was based on repub ideas that could have been improved upon but wasn't because that was the only way to get ANY KIND of healthcare act passed. I'm not saying that the rollout wasn't a disaster, it was. But the plan itself is better than anything we had -----particularly for the UNINSURED.
And why are we still discussing this? It's the law of the land, and you are a patriotic American that respects the laws, right? What better ideas do you or any of the repubs in Congress have? Where is that good American ingenuity that fixes things and gets things done? All the teapartiers and repubs want to do it carp and criticize. They don't care a hoot about people struggling along with NO insurance at all.
End of rant


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Suspensions are temporary cessations (not just on KP but everywhere). If you're suspended from school, you get to stay home for a while. If you're expelled, that's permanent, but your mother will probably kill you.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm afraid not all of us share your boundless enthusiasm for Roller Derby. We'll see.



SQM said:


> Is that like the end of the world? It will end when it ends?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe SQM is right.



Poor Purl said:


> I had no idea you see us as Roller Derby Girls. Doesn't that involve skating around and around over the same ground, without ever getting anywhere? And trying to knock each other down?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I hope the D&P bunch are planning a group trip. Sounds like they'd like it.



MarilynKnits said:


> I looked up the Gerlach geyser (aka Fly Geyser). From what I read it is the result of an accident involved with oil drilling. Very pretty for what is probably a toxic waste phenomenon. As far as I am concerned, it is probably a good thing it is on private property and tours are so expensive families can't afford to visit it. I wouldn't want to get too close. I remember experiments in Organic Chem that created beautiful poisons.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

maysmom said:


> Yes, I wanna know--what's Missionary's position??
> (Sorry, couldn't help myself.)


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Well, she's a birther, so it's probably on her back with her legs apart. Er...um. (I'm with you - couldn't help myself either.)


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> I'm afraid not all of us share your boundless enthusiasm for Roller Derby. We'll see.


I was about 5 when it was televised and I was amazed since I never saw women doing what they were doing. They were tough warriors. I was only familiar with housewives and these women were so different than that. Dame - you are an excellent skater here.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Peacegoddess, it is always a pleasure to see your comments. Glad you're back.



peacegoddess said:


> peacegoddess wrote:
> Vocal Lisa thank you!
> 
> Then Janeway replied:
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Leave it up to the rwn's to find a toxic dump to admire.



Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> thank you for the info. I wondered why this Geyser has been such a secret. Now we know and actually may have to fear such "creations" in the future. Uncomfortable thought.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I actually wore out my mother's old kitchen floor when I got my first pair of shoe skates.



SQM said:


> I was about 5 when it was televised and I was amazed since I never saw women doing what they were doing. They were tough warriors. I was only familiar with housewives and these women were so different than that. Dame - you are an excellent skater here.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> thank you for the info. I wondered why this Geyser has been such a secret. Now we know and actually may have to fear such "creations" in the future. Uncomfortable thought.


But it sure looks good, Huck. And isn't it better to look good than to be good?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> What difference does it make what model it was based. It is still a disaster all caused by the democrats.
> 
> So in this case they were not very smart.


Only someone who is divorced from reality could call it a disaster. So far it isn't at all, and you're going to have to accept it one day, just as you've had to accept that Obama is still president.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Leave it up to the rwn's to find a toxic dump to admire.


I hadn't thought of that. Thanks for pointing it out. It's kind of like Sarah Palin: it looks good from a distance, but it's poison close up.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> peacegoddess wrote:
> Vocal Lisa thank you!
> 
> Then Janeway replied:
> ...


Because even when I was poor, I had Internet at home! You are worse than that but "claim" to be rich! I'll bet you live in an efficiency apartment & use public transportation.

You either live off the system (welfare) because you never accomplished anything in life or never worked hard as others did in life.

This explains why you & others here are Democrats as you want the Demo's to support you from the money from the accomplishments of the Republicans!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I hadn't thought of that. Thanks for pointing it out. It's kind of like Sarah Palin: it looks good from a distance, but it's poison close up.


Oh, great, you missed the boat again. I only put the picture on here as I was not aware of the geyser, but you & others are making such a "big" deal out of something that I was not aware of in the US. Shame on me as I thought you would also be interested in this geyser. Apparently not!

All of you sure are able to talk about "sex" on a knitting site as that is where your minds are--in the trash!

I'm an adult so I "know" about those things but have no desire to talk about them in a public forum. Grow up!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Because even when I was poor, I had Internet at home! You are worse than that but "claim" to be rich! I'll bet you live in an efficiency apartment & use public transportation.
> 
> You either live off the system (welfare) because you never accomplished anything in life or never worked hard as others did in life.
> 
> This explains why you & others here are Democrats as you want the Demo's to support you from the money from the accomplishments of the Republicans!


Janeway
your nasty self again I see. No wonder you are so angry and always in need of funds. You have not been taught how to spend wisely. Peacegoddess could well be VERY rich. She knows how to budget well and could teach you some valuable lessons. Ever learned how simple Warren Buffett lives? You are all puff and no powder.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Oh, great, you missed the boat again. I only put the picture on here as I was not aware of the geyser, but you & others are making such a "big" deal out of something that I was not aware of in the US. Shame on me as I thought you would also be interested in this geyser. Apparently not!
> 
> All of you sure are able to talk about "sex" on a knitting site as that is where your minds are--in the trash!
> 
> I'm an adult so I "know" about those things but have no desire to talk about them in a public forum. Grow up!


Janeway
actually we are thankful for the picture. It brings to mind the abuse of our Land. Now we know why this Geyser has been such a secret.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

peacegoddess wrote:
Vocal Lisa thank you!

Then Janeway replied:
I see you must be house keeping or is it pet keeping as you haven't had access to the Internet lately as you don't have it at home. You must wait until you are staying where you have "free" net!

Such a shame!

Then Peacegoddess replied:
Janeway,

Why is it such a bother to you where I access the internet and how often?

Then Janeway replied:
Because even when I was poor, I had Internet at home! You are worse than that but "claim" to be rich! I'll bet you live in an efficiency apartment & use public transportation.

You either live off the system (welfare) because you never accomplished anything in life or never worked hard as others did in life.

This explains why you & others here are Democrats as you want the Demo's to support you from the money from the accomplishments of the Republicans!

My reply.

I have never made any claims of riches etc. Neither am I a democrat. I proudly use public transportation and adore my little apt in San Francisco. Please Janeway if you must criticize me make it a worthy criticism.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, great, you missed the boat again. I only put the picture on here as I was not aware of the geyser, but you & others are making such a "big" deal out of something that I was not aware of in the US. Shame on me as I thought you would also be interested in this geyser. Apparently not!
> 
> All of you sure are able to talk about "sex" on a knitting site as that is where your minds are--in the trash!
> 
> I'm an adult so I "know" about those things but have no desire to talk about them in a public forum. Grow up!


1. I wasn't aware of this geyser before, either. And, in fact, a couple of us were interested enough to look up its origins. You were the one uninterested in going even that far.

2. If sex is "trash" for you, then I feel sorry for you. It's not dirty, and it's not trash, and even knitters have sex or else they wouldn't have all those children and grandchildren to knit for.

3. Most adults have no problem talking about any aspect of their lives. It's the childish ones who need to keep sex secret. Or the ones who really have no idea what it's about.

You seem to be in a bad mood today. I'm having a nice cup of coffee right now; would you like to join me?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Because even when I was poor, I had Internet at home! You are worse than that but "claim" to be rich! I'll bet you live in an efficiency apartment & use public transportation.
> 
> You either live off the system (welfare) because you never accomplished anything in life or never worked hard as others did in life.
> 
> This explains why you & others here are Democrats as you want the Demo's to support you from the money from the accomplishments of the Republicans!


You have a very constricted view of life, haven't you? A person is either rich or so poor they "live off" the system. A person either is rich or never accomplished anything in life. Do you still believe, in this day and age, that all you need to do to accomplish something is work hard? That's exactly what janitors and nurses and teachers and day laborers working 2 or 3 jobs do. There's no way they'll ever get rich, especially with the way the GOP is destroying the labor movement and standing in the way of a decent minimum wage.

What exactly have you accomplished with hard work that makes you better than Peacegoddess (who may be living in a palace, for all you know)?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> your nasty self again I see. No wonder you are so angry and always in need of funds. You have not been taught how to spend wisely. Peacegoddess could well be VERY rich. She knows how to budget well and could teach you some valuable lessons. Ever learned how simple Warren Buffett lives? You are all puff and no powder.


Good morning, Huck. I see you beat me to it again.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> peacegoddess wrote:
> 
> Janeway,
> 
> ...


She has no notion of what worthy criticism would be. That you might have no internet? Heaven forfend! That you - living in a city with good public transit - might take a bus? Quelle horreur!

The fact that you can hold your temper in the face of this uncalled-for barrage of nastiness says tons about both you and her.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> 1. I wasn't aware of this geyser before, either. And, in fact, a couple of us were interested enough to look up its origins. You were the one uninterested in going even that far.
> 
> 2. If sex is "trash" for you, then I feel sorry for you. It's not dirty, and it's not trash, and even knitters have sex or else they wouldn't have all those children and grandchildren to knit for.
> 
> ...


Quoting Woody Allen - Sex is dirty only when it is done right.

Like Peace I live in a small apt without a car in NYC and would not go back to driving for a zillion dollars. My river view is worth a zillion with all the great boats, ships, barges and tugs going by. Why was that used as a put-down?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Quoting Woody Allen - Sex is dirty only when it is done right.


And who would know better? But that is a very pertinent observation.



> Like Peace I live in a small apt without a car in NYC and would not go back to driving for a zillion dollars. My river view is worth a zillion with all the great boats, ships, barges and tugs going by. Why was that used as a put-down?


Some people have no idea how other people live. Really rich people live in cities most of the time and escape to large estates in the country when they want to. The rank-and-file Republican lives in a small house or trailer in the suburbs and pays cheaply for a small place when on vacation, or sometimes sponges off of friends.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> She has no notion of what worthy criticism would be. That you might have no internet? Heaven forfend! That you - living in a city with good public transit - might take a bus? Quelle horreur!
> 
> The fact that you can hold your temper in the face of this uncalled-for barrage of nastiness says tons about both you and her.


So true, Purl. Don't the Gospels have something to say about how difficult it is for a rich man to get into heaven? Oh yes--that it would be easier for a camel to fit through the eye of a needle. No camels here, of course--just the GOP elephant that Janeway and her cronies are determined to ram through.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Old money never bragged or sought to put down others. That's why it's so easy to tell new money and wannabees from old class.



Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> your nasty self again I see. No wonder you are so angry and always in need of funds. You have not been taught how to spend wisely. Peacegoddess could well be VERY rich. She knows how to budget well and could teach you some valuable lessons. Ever learned how simple Warren Buffett lives? You are all puff and no powder.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Someone's obviously dipping into her modest inheritance's principal. Her decision, of course.

You seem like a wise and intelligent woman who enjoys life. A wonderful way to live.



peacegoddess said:


> peacegoddess wrote:
> Vocal Lisa thank you!
> 
> Then Janeway replied:
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> You have a very constricted view of life, haven't you? A person is either rich or so poor they "live off" the system. A person either is rich or never accomplished anything in life. Do you still believe, in this day and age, that all you need to do to accomplish something is work hard? That's exactly what janitors and nurses and teachers and day laborers working 2 or 3 jobs do. There's no way they'll ever get rich, especially with the way the GOP is destroying the labor movement and standing in the way of a decent minimum wage.
> 
> What exactly have you accomplished with hard work that makes you better than Peacegoddess (who may be living in a palace, for all you know)?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> She has no notion of what worthy criticism would be. That you might have no internet? Heaven forfend! That you - living in a city with good public transit - might take a bus? Quelle horreur!
> 
> The fact that you can hold your temper in the face of this uncalled-for barrage of nastiness says tons about both you and her.


******************************************************************************************************************

How true....and what it says about you is admirable. It has little to do with resources. It speaks to values and character. I'm proud to know you.

**********************************************************************************************************************


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Someone's obviously dipping into her modest inheritance's principal. Her decision, of course. 


Someone's been dipping into something. Laced with ignorance and vitriol, it can't taste too good.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SQM said:


> Quoting Woody Allen - Sex is dirty only when it is done right.
> 
> Like Peace I live in a small apt without a car in NYC and would not go back to driving for a zillion dollars. My river view is worth a zillion with all the great boats, ships, barges and tugs going by. Why was that used as a put-down?


It can only be a put down by someone with no exposure to the finer things in life.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

As usual, Purl explains the issue. Thank you.



Poor Purl said:


> Some people have no idea how other people live. Really rich people live in cities most of the time and escape to large estates in the country when they want to. The rank-and-file Republican lives in a small house or trailer in the suburbs and pays cheaply for a small place when on vacation, or sometimes sponges off of friends.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> So true, Purl. Don't the Gospels have something to say about how difficult it is for a rich man to get into heaven? Oh yes--that it would be easier for a camel to fit through the eye of a needle. No camels here, of course--just the GOP elephant that Janeway and her cronies are determined to ram through.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-255828-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

